# Daily Pokemon Discussions



## CJBlazer

Hey, I don't know if this hs been done before, but Welcome to the Daily Piokemon Discussion, where once a day, we shall discuss a certain Pokemon. Discussions can range from general design to movesets to stats to, well, I am sure you get it. So, lets begin shall we.


Today's Pokemon shall be.....Salamence.







Salamence is among my favorite aerial dragons. He is great, with great moves such as Dragonbreath, Flamethower, Hyper Beam, and the like. I also like the story behindb his evolution, how he gained the ability to fly by wanting it. 

I am not sure on stats since I am not the statistic type, but I am sure Salamence hs a high attak power.


----------



## TonyMHFan

Salamence just looks cool, it's eyes are piercing. 


Was fun to catch in the Ranger Series too !


----------



## sv_01

I sometimes think of Salamence as a dragon version of Butterfree.
And it learns Fly right after evolving, which, given what the Pokédex says about the line, has an interesting effect.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Yeah, Salamence is cool, really viscious-looking, you know why it has intimidate. Haven't really played with it, but I'd assume it's strong as hell. Not the fantastic movepool of Dragonite of course, but good enough to make it a real threat. Overall a dangerous powerhouse.


----------



## Cerberus87

Salamence is very powerful and was banned to Ubers in 4th gen because of its ability to spam Draco Meteor, Outrage and whatever the hell it does with great effect. Garchomp is even more dangerous, though. 

And Dragonite has more moves but worse ability and stat distribution.


----------



## surskitty

Salamence looks really, really stupid.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Cerberus said:


> Salamence is very powerful and was banned to Ubers in 4th gen because of its ability to spam Draco Meteor, Outrage and whatever the hell it does with great effect. Garchomp is even more dangerous, though.
> 
> And Dragonite has more moves but worse ability and stat distribution.


True, Garchomp truly was, and still is a force to be reckoned with. And dude, yeah, Inner Focus is almost useless, but you know about it's dream world ability? Multiscale? As long as Dragonite has full health any direct damage is halved. That along with Drizzle Politoad and STAB Hurricane skyrocketed it in competative battling, just sayin'.

As for the stats, Dragonite is more verstile there as well, it's bulkier, but has a bit lower sp.atk and it also sacrifices some speed, but it's still enough for it to run attacking, bulky stalling, supportive and even sweeper sets. Salamence on the other hand is sort of limited to sweeper/attacker sets. Yes, Salamence is more powerful, but Dragonite is more versitile.
Oh, and I forgot to mention that I think it's wings look a bit wierd.


----------



## Spatz

Personally I find Salamence interesting, primarily due to it's wing design. Due to my extensive imagination I often think about things, and one thing that often stumped me was the skeletal structure of Salamence's wings.

As a in-game useable pokemon, it's a little awkward, as it is a very (posts sootopolis) late game acquirement, and raising it in such a short period of time (with the assumption of use in the league) is quite difficult, and personally the most difficult of all dragons (other than Deino).

Despite this it is an effective battler, and as a league fighter it will often dominate due to only two league members (possibly three if Emerald and Wallace) that pose a threat, and honestly, it's fast enough to hit them hard enough to beat them.

Metagaming-wise it had been forced to the uber tier back in gen IV, but as of currrent I don't actually know. I know it's powerful in physical form, but had reliable enough sp attack to fall back on to fire blast a skarmory. It, like most psuedo-ubers isn't too terribly fast, but it is bulky enough for a dragon. Personally I like it better than Dragonite, even if it doesn't have a movepool as diverse.


----------



## Cerberus87

Nanabshuckle8 said:


> True, Garchomp truly was, and still is a force to be reckoned with. And dude, yeah, Inner Focus is almost useless, but you know about it's dream world ability? Multiscale? As long as Dragonite has full health any direct damage is halved. That along with Drizzle Politoad and STAB Hurricane skyrocketed it in competative battling, just sayin'.
> 
> As for the stats, Dragonite is more verstile there as well, it's bulkier, but has a bit lower sp.atk and it also sacrifices some speed, but it's still enough for it to run attacking, bulky stalling, supportive and even sweeper sets. Salamence on the other hand is sort of limited to sweeper/attacker sets. Yes, Salamence is more powerful, but Dragonite is more versitile.
> Oh, and I forgot to mention that I think it's wings look a bit wierd.


I don't know much about Dream World since I'm not into 5th gen yet. I know Gyarados gets Moxie though which really suits it.


----------



## Momo(th)

Cerberus said:


> Salamence is very powerful and was banned to Ubers in 4th gen because of its ability to spam Draco Meteor, Outrage and whatever the hell it does with great effect. Garchomp is even more dangerous, though.
> 
> And Dragonite has more moves but worse ability and stat distribution.


Let's not forget it has usable speed compared to the other dragons. I liked Salamence because I could spam roost.

But I like Dragonite better because it can learn Thunder Wave and Extremespeed. Also, Salamence looks very ferocious. Dragonite looks happy and cuddly:)


----------



## Dar

Personally, I like Salamence due to it's effective battling, but I don't usually use it. I feel its overused. But, anyway, onto it's looks, the only part I like about it is the wings. I feel it looks too ferocious. I know there's nothing wrong with that, but I tend to like pokemon that look intimidating, but seem like they aren't the kind of pokemon that would eat a village.


----------



## Byrus

Salamence's wings are hilarious.


----------



## blazheirio889

Salamence's design isn't bad, but there are some designs that are offputting. Its wings are... very oddly shaped, to put it mildly. And the roundness and size of its belly seems at odds with its fierce expression. I feel like... it'd rip your head off if it could, but it moves too slow to catch up to you with that big belly and stumpy legs.

I do love the story of its evolution, though, and competitively this guy is great. A rather unpredictably powerhouse - it could be going Specs with Draco Meteor, Fire Blast, etc. for all you know. Myself, I ran a Yache Berry set to bluff a scarf or band and to get the drop on Ice Sharders. The extra speed or power was missed though.


----------



## M&F

I once saw somebody remark that Salamence's wings look like they're made of cardboard (specially in the R/S/E sprites, where they're more orange-brown than red). All this time plotting and changing inside the white shell, and strapping cardboard wings on is all your Bagon could come up with. _And it works._

Aside from that, Salamence are one of the coolest Pokémon ever. I'd say they're even on par with Aggron and Rayquaza.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Dragons in general are some of my favorites. Salamence, I like due to its stats (for me, speed.) Plus it has a wide moveset, it's really good competitively, and has an interesting and somewhat plausible story behind it. I personally really like the design, with the exception of the wings. They look a bit too small to lift up a bulky pokemon like Salamence. It's not one ov my favorites (to me, it just looks like a stereotypical dragon, nothing special.), but I like it quite a bit


----------



## NegativeVibe

As some others have said, the story behind Salamence's evolution is awesome.  I still get really funny mental imagery of a Bagon leaping ecstatically off of a cliff and then...ouch. 

Despite the relatively uncreative design, I still really like Salamence.  Although I haven't battled with it much yet, so I don't know much about its abilities in that respect.


----------



## CJBlazer

Alright, thanks for the support from yesterday. Todya's Pokemon shall be...

Zoraork







Zoroark is my favorite Pokemon from Black/White. He has an awesome design and looks like he can do some real damage to somebody. He is also the master when it comes to illusions and can fool quite a few people.

His movesets are petty good as well. I would say his best move is Night Daze or prrehaps Trickery. He can do a good Shadow Claw as well.

His evolution is cool to. Zorua is kinda cute looking and has a funny personality. At first, I thought Zoroark was a legend but then I saw he had an evolution and was surprised.

He did realy well in the movie Zoroark Master of Illusions. Zoraork certainly helped boost Black/White's popularity after DP messed everything up, in my opinion.


----------



## sv_01

You thought he was a legend? Makes him even more similar to Lucario.

It also seems that Nintendo is obsessed with ninjas.


----------



## CJBlazer

If they were so obsessed with ninjas, they need to make a Ninja Pokemon, such as Rogon...XD.

Zoroarke has a take-no-mess type of attitude and looks like a hunted animal to me.


----------



## DarkAura

1) Spell Zoroark right.

2) Zoroark does not have an evolution. Zoroark IS an evolution; but it does not evolve in the last stage.

3) Zoroark is pretty cool.

I like Zoroark because I THINK it has teh Imposter ability, the only Pokemon to have it (Well, there is an unreleased Imposter Ditto).


----------



## Superbird

Wrong. Ditto is the only thing yet to have Imposter, which lets it transform as soon as it enters battle. Meanwhile, Zoroark has Illusion.


----------



## Momo(th)

I like it's ponytail.


----------



## Dar

Zoroark. One of my absolute favorites :D I love it's ability, Illusion. Mostly because it confuses _me_ sometimes xD Oh, and it's a Dark-type. Absolute bawss.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Unlike most people, I didn't go crazy for Zoroark. Not one of my favorites (aesthetically).


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Illusion is _really_ fun. especially with a friend. Try having a triple battle with five steel or fighting types and a zoroark. Illusion also has some practical use in competitive battling, too. 

Design-wise, I like it. The red and black are really good complements. The face designs are a bit strange, and the face looks a bit too long. But the claws are cool. It has a bit of a limited moveset, but all gen V pokemon do. And the shiny is equally cool, I'm proud to have one. All in all, a great pokemon and one of my favorite Gen V pokes.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I'm not that crazy about Zoroark - mostly due to the fact that its waist makes it appear hideously deformed. 

Battle-wise, though, it has a very useful ability and is a good addition to any team.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Well, it looks pretty badass, nice colour-scheme, got some cool attacks too, but the whole "first gen 5 pokemon"-thingie pretty much just ruins it for me.
It's like the starters, they look cool and are good pokemon, but since you can only choose one (if you have no wifi, like me -.-) they just seem, I dunno, distant? Like, you can't really get them anywhere else in the games and two of the lines are hands off for good. They're like non-existant. Sooo, that's sort of how I feel about Zoroark.


----------



## CJBlazer

Today's next Pokemon is

Oshawatt







I will add my part later on.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Favorite unova starter, if only for the evolutions. Samurai-otter FTW.


----------



## sv_01

Oshaw_o_tt... (you made it sound like an Electric-type) looks sort of plain and meh-ish. And... it's an otter with a seashell on its belly that it can take off and use as a sword. Sort of weird.
At first, I couldn't get used to the huge heap of stuff they put in its name.


----------



## SapphSabre777

Oshawott _was_ my favorite starter. Until I saw its evolutions. T.T If only its other evolutions were better at battle. 

But this is about Oshawott: it is adorable! It isn't Snivy, but at least is not Tepig.


----------



## Momo(th)

At first, I thought Oshawott looked like a beak-less Piplup. But then I saw Samurott, and my heart belongs to it (at least as my favorite Water Pokemon)


----------



## Spatz

I suppose I'm ok with Oshawott. Not a lot for me to say on this little bugger.


----------



## CJBlazer

I sorta like Oshawott. Its a cute little otter that becomes a really awesome ninja otter with two shell blades. Thats epic. However, it fails at its final stage. I hate Samurott. What is he supposed to be? What, did Dewott get soaked in a lake of radioactivity and come out as a wierd horse/monster/whatever with a horn coming from its head?

Still, Samurott has good attacks, don't get me wrong. I still like Oshawott. He is rather cool and looks like he has good stats, like speed, defense, and attack. Not my fav, but certainly comes in second for Unova starters.


----------



## Superbird

I started liking Oshawott a lot more when Pokedex 3D came out and I saw that Samurott actually has two built-in swords.


----------



## M&F

Superbird said:


> I started liking Oshawott a lot more when Pokedex 3D came out and I saw that Samurott actually has two built-in swords.


This piece of badass OA pretty much drives the point on how awesome Samurott are. It's upstaging the hell out of the other two.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

hopeandjoy said:


> Favorite unova starter, if only for the evolutions. Samurai-otter FTW.


This. So bad. I was undecided, but then I saw its evos and I went all like ''HOLY SHAT MUST HAVE''.


----------



## Noctowl

Its a great Pokemon, but its evos suck. D: They just look stupid and odd with shells everywhere. The evos are still the only unova Pokemon I really hate, because they ruined a perfectly good starter. Samurott is frail as hell as well, which didn't help my frustrations at it when I was using it.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Oshawott is the best of the 3 starters IMO. Access to fighting type moves, a great water attack from early on, a nice bug type move, and Night Slash as an Egg Move and a workable attack stat, it's really cool. It kinda looks a bit awkward. I like Dewott much more as far as proprotionality goes. Evolution line has a decent, but generic, water type color scheme, I guess. Shell Blades, though, = cool.

On a related note, what exactly is the difference between a Scallop and Scalchop? Is the latter actually real?


----------



## blazheirio889

I really dislike Oshawott. I feel like they tried to make it cute, but what they ended up with was a sad snowman with an oversize bib with a shell on it. 

Somewhat redeemed by its evolution - Samurott is badass. I was pretty tempted to get Oshawott purely for Samurott, but I didn't think I could stand using Oshawott itself so I went with Snivy instead.


----------



## Mai

Oshawott is... sort of okay. I don't particularly like them, but that's why I named mine Eridan, and they ended up my starter on White due to my friends and I wanting to create a type triangle. They're decent, at the least, and samurott is amazing. (Encore is fun, too.)


----------



## Dar

Mai said:


> Oshawott is... sort of okay. I don't particularly like them, but that's why I named mine Eridan, and they ended up my starter on White due to my friends and I wanting to create a type triangle. They're decent, at the least, and samurott is amazing. (Encore is fun, too.)


This. Except for the triangle thing.


----------



## Stormecho

I haven't played Gen V yet, buuuut I adore Samurott's appearance and I generally choose Water-type starters so I'll probably pick it.


----------



## CJBlazer

Today's new Pokemon shall be...

Keldeo







Keldeo is rather cool and being (I think) she's a a legendary Pokemon (not sure Keldeo is female). What I love about her is that she looks like a pony from My Little Pony, which is awesome.

Apart from that, she is a water/fighting type. How cool is that? I heard she could walk on water and stuff like that. She is apparantly fast (she is a unicorn) and must have high attack (that horn).

She is certainly my favorite of the four muskateers.


----------



## M&F

... She? Possible resemblance of MLP characters notwithstanding, it's not only genderless but also based on a male character.

At any rate, since it's currently a Pokémon not officially revealed, it doesn't leave a lot to be discussed. It does look kind of cool, but I like the other musketeers better.

And by the way, stat-wise, its Attack is mediocre at best -- it's really the Special Attack that stands out. Although Secret Sword inflicts damage based on Defense, which would be a substitute for decent Attack power, perhaps.


----------



## Spatz

As per your Water/Fighting appreciation: This Guy

Also Keldeo is referred to as the Colt Pokemon, thus he must be male.

Anyways, Keldeo's interesting, and I like how he is the fourth member of the musketeer group, and he is based off of d'Artagnan. Sadly he does have the lowest stat total of all event legends.

I like his design, as it suggests youth in comparison to the other three, as well as the fact that he has the large red mane, which personally looks very cool.


----------



## sv_01

He doesn't look much like a Fighting-type, which I find positive. And... He's actually sort of cute (but legendaries are supposed to be majestic). He doesn't look as good as Cobalion, but at least he isn't ugly like Terrakion. And he's apparently quite fast. But... shouldn't the Water-type have the highest Special Defense? (Well, guess it doesn't apply to cute Water-types. As well as overly physically oriented ones, but that's a different story.)
But as for walking on water, Suicune is more awesome.


----------



## SapphSabre777

_My Little Pony..._ Ugh...how can I put this ettiquettely... It is not as good as I thought. Looking at the stats, it would be a special version of Terrakion; but no. Nintendo gives us a Pokemon that leaves us out. I am "meh" about the designs, but the stats and atrocious movepool turn me away.


----------



## Aisling

Keldeo is adorable and _I want it_

Mostly because it's really cool and looks like a unicorn in a more interesting way than Rapidash, and I really like unicorns. :[


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I don't really like th design, personally. The story line and basis in the three musketeers story is creative. And Secret Sword. :D


----------



## M&F

Lirris said:


> Also Keldeo is referred to as the Colt Pokemon, thus he must be male.


Except it's genderless, but at any rate, that's all the more reason to go with male if you really must stick a gender on it.



sv_01 said:


> He's actually sort of cute (but legendaries are supposed to be majestic)


Most if not all legendaries with all-100 stats (Mew, Celebi, Victini...) disagree with that.

Also, if I may ruin the cuteness here: the creature Keldeo is based on (nope, not an unicorn or simply a horse) has a habit of luring children into the lakes they can walk on, drown them and eat them alive. Yep.


----------



## shy ♡

> Also, if I may ruin the cuteness here: the creature Keldeo is based on (nope, not an unicorn or simply a horse) has a habit of luring children into the lakes they can walk on, drown them and eat them alive. Yep.


That just makes it more adorable. n_n <3 Keldeo!







It wants to shield us from children!! <33333


----------



## Zero Moment

Keldeo is a kelpie

Kawaii


----------



## Dar

Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> Also, if I may ruin the cuteness here: the creature Keldeo is based on (nope, not an unicorn or simply a horse) has a habit of luring children into the lakes they can walk on, drown them and eat them alive. Yep.





Pathos said:


> That just makes it more adorable. n_n <3 Keldeo!
> 
> It wants to shield us from children!! <33333


This is sig-worthy.


----------



## bobandbill

Agreed. And it sounds like a most useful Pokemon as well if it can protect us from children. XD 

I quite like that fanart of it too there that you posted, Pathos.


----------



## Momo(th)

It looks  like a My Little Pony. That protects us from the horrors of children.


----------



## M&F

Pathos said:


> That just makes it more adorable. n_n <3 Keldeo!
> 
> [epic fanart]
> 
> It wants to shield us from children!! <33333


It also apparently leaves the heart and the liver barren or something like that, if that makes it any worse or better.


----------



## CJBlazer

New Pokemon of the Day

Tyrogue




He is a pretty cool character to me. I hate his evolutions though. He is easy to control in a roleplay as well being he is the closest to resemble a human, other than Lucario.

He also has good attacks. It would be awesome if he learned attacks his Hitmon evolution can learn, because that would be sweet.


----------



## Luxcario

Pathos said:


> That just makes it more adorable. n_n <3 Keldeo!
> 
> It wants to shield us from children!! <33333


Damn. 

*buys gun and looks for Keldeo*


----------



## CJBlazer

Todays Pokemon is Tyrogue, Lux, not Keldeo...


----------



## sv_01

An exclusively male Pokémon with a branched evolution. That makes Ditto even more important.
The evolution method (or rather the way of deciding the evolution) looks interesting. It could inspire someone to make Fakemon.
Otherwise, he's just another Fighting-type. If he didn't have a branched evolution, there would be nothing interesting about him.


----------



## Noctowl

Tyrogue is a bit meh to me, though I only used one to get hitmontop. I do love hitmontop though.


----------



## Dar

Derpy said:


> Tyrogue is a bit meh to me, though I only used one to get hitmontop. I do love hitmontop though.


Yes. Hitmontop is bawss.


----------



## Spoon

I had a shiny Tyrogue in my Crystal game due to the Odd Egg. I like most of its design, like his bandages and mohawk-thing, but I find his colors to be really off-putting. I had so much trouble trying to evolve him into a Hitmontop, that I finally let my Tyrogue evolve into a Hitmonchan instead. One of the better baby Pokemon, but I don't feel like Tyrogue ties the evolution line together all that well.

 Also, Nightmane, how do you plan on choosing the Pokemon for daily discussion?


----------



## Cerberus87

Need to venture a damn cave to get it, and annoying to evolve. Me not like it.


----------



## bobandbill

It was a bit of a bugger to get in the first place, agreed. >_< Still, I'm okay with the guy; alright design imo and I also liked its evolutions and the way it can evolve depending on its stats; that's fairly unique if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Momo(th)

Tyrogue, meh. It annoyed the crap out of me the way it evolved.


----------



## Spatz

Well enough design, but the statement that it is most like a human othe rthan lucario is FALSE. The Machop line, as well as many other species. Lucario is also less like a human due to it's canine form.

Anyways, Tyrogue is pretty cool, and I like it's design, for the most part. It's evolution scheme is a little awkward, as making the def/atk balance for hitmontop is difficult.


----------



## Wargle

It's a new day in my timezone, and no one else has changed the topic, so I'm making it it 







Zweilous


----------



## Zero Moment

Wargle said:


> It's a new day in my timezone, and no one else has changed the topic, so I'm making it it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zweilous


Hell yes.

Zweilous is the bitchtits.


----------



## shy ♡

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Hell yes.
> 
> Zweilous is the bitchtits.


Actually it's a smallish fluffy dragon. :I


----------



## sv_01

At last we have a dragon with multiple heads.
But it's Dark... Well, the concept is slightly creepy anyway.
Seeing a Gen V dragon reminded me of Iris' Gym and my Cryogonal. But the Zweilous were among the harder ones.


----------



## sv_01

sv_01 said:


> At last we have a dragon with multiple heads.
> But it's Dark... Well, the concept is slightly creepy anyway.
> Seeing a Gen V dragon reminded me of Drayden's Gym and my Cryogonal. But the Zweilous were among the harder ones.


----------



## Dar

I myself am not much of a fan of the Deino line, but I do appreciate the multiple heads. And it being a Dark-type. That is all.


----------



## Luxcario

Zweilous is amazing. Yes! So much Zweilous! I especially like its heads.


----------



## DarkAura

Zweilous is awesome. It looks both threatening and cute! <3 But it's a huge pain to evolve it into Hydreigon...


----------



## Momo(th)

Zweilous is the main pokemon for my Gravity Team, so yes, I leik it.


----------



## Noctowl

Yay a Zaphod dragon. Awesome. XD 

Needs a third arm


----------



## bobandbill

It is not a Pokemon I have used much but certainly one that interests me. Multiple-headed Dark-type dragon? A blind starting Pokemon evolution to boot only found in Victory Road? What's not to be intrigued about? =p


----------



## spaekle

Zweilous is the shit. I used one in my ingame team in White, it's a Hydreigon now. I love the fact that the two heads hate each other and fight all the time. 

Have some awesome siamese twin gijinka Zweilous! (linked because kind of morbid)


----------



## SapphSabre777

It certainly was interesting when Nintendo made this Pokemon. Now, I constantly throw a fit when it evolves into the _wrong_ Pokemon. The design is pretty good, though. Oh, how I would like to throw someone off using a Hi Jump Kick Hitmonchan. :p


----------



## Dar

Okay, it's pretty far into tomorrow where I live soo...


Escavalier!


Myself, I am a personal fan of Escavalier, due to it being my second-favorite Bug-type. (Next to Crustle.) Even though it's doubly-weak to Fire, it makes up for it in it's ability to battle all other types. If used right, it can be deadly on the battlefeild. The only thing I don't like about it is it's evolution method. Rather hard if you don't have any pokemon-loving friends.


----------



## Noctowl

It looks cool, though I've never really used it, lacking trade capabilities unless I am with sam.


----------



## Momo(th)

I've bonded with my Escavelier when I mono'd bug type on my White.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Looks pretty cool. Now I can't remember why I like it, but I would like to use it in battle at some point. I think I like how it looks like it's jousting...


----------



## sv_01

The evolution method is... interesting, but not available to me. (But others can be glad Karrablast and Shelmet aren't exclusives.)
Also meh, yet another Steel-type that is slower than its pre-evo. But by design, it's less meh than Karrablast.
And... Yet another knight. With a French name. This guy could be a rival for Gallade in a Gallade/Gardevoir fanfic.


----------



## Monoking

It's a new day where I live, so I'm changing the subject. Raichu. I may put in my thoughts later.


----------



## CJBlazer

Raichu is by far a pretty good electric-type Pokemon. He actually looks like he could be mixed with a fighting type, but he isn't. I love how he stands on his tail and it looks as if he's boxiing.

He also has great electric moves. I have a Raichu by the name of Voltore and he has the moveset: Brick Break, Thunderbolt, Iron Tail, and Mach Punch.


----------



## Spatz

Better image, also an OC of mine, I think that should leave little guessing of my opinion on it.


----------



## M&F

Personally, I like Raichu a lot better than Pikachu. Probably on account of Raichu being pretty much a cooler, more badass and yet still adorable version of their pre-evolution.

Also, the Keldeo discussion is already over, but I figured this would be worth linking to.


----------



## sv_01

Let's just say that I prefer Electric-types that are not rodents.


----------



## Momo(th)

I like Raichu, but Pichu's better in my opinion.


----------



## Dar

Only you would pick that, Richie. I personally like Raichu. I feel that it's power is rather close to Pikachu's, but I hate Pikachu's tail. Raichu's is bawss.


----------



## shy ♡

Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> Personally, I like Raichu a lot better than Pikachu. Probably on account of Raichu being pretty much a cooler, more badass and yet still adorable version of their pre-evolution.
> 
> Also, the Keldeo discussion is already over, but I figured this would be worth linking to.


I saw! n_n A keldeo movie! Count me in

Also uh, raichu is cool, but it doesn't eat people does it?


----------



## Zero Moment

sv_01 said:


> Let's just say that I prefer Electric-types that are not rodents.


I agree fully.

Well, except Plusle and Minun, but.


----------



## ultraviolet

sv_01 said:


> Let's just say that I prefer Electric-types that are not rodents.


I agree, electric rodents are frequently my least favourite pokemon and Raichu isn't an exception.


----------



## Spatz

Pathos said:


> I saw! n_n A keldeo movie! Count me in
> 
> Also uh, raichu is cool, but it doesn't eat people does it?


Nope, he's a cute little bastard. And as excitably hyper as hell!


----------



## Noctowl

Richie the Raichu said:


> It's a new day where I live, so I'm changing the subject. Raichu. I may put in my thoughts later.


Daw, so cute. ^^ Not very good at battling though. I prefer it to Jolteon, who looks silly.


----------



## CJBlazer

New Pokemon for today.

Torterra


----------



## Spatz

My most anticipated starter ever, first used in Diamond, and a true bau5. I love the combination of Wood Hammer/Seed Bomb, Earthquake, Stone Edge, and Leech Seed, makes him hit like a truck, and still looks good. Not to mention the use it would rovide when travelling the land as a Pokemon to ride upon (assuming that it is capable at moving at a pace faster than that of a human walking).


----------



## sv_01

The Pokémon version of a moving platform. But don't worry, it isn't bad. And... They say it's based on the World Turtle. If it is true, doesn't that tree make you think "Norse mythology?"
Majestic, awesome, powerful... Just avoid Ice-types.


----------



## SapphSabre777

First, sorry for the wrong Pokemon post the other day. I had to change the post format just so that the circumstances don't recur. Anyways, Torterra is the physical tank. Nice design, nice stats, interesting Pokedex entry. Notice that the fourth gen. starters could inflict super-effective attacks to each other using an attack of one of their types.


----------



## sv_01

Blue Hikaru said:


> Notice that the fourth gen. starters could inflict super-effective attacks to each other using an attack of one of their types.


If they weren't their primary types, the triangle would be reversed. And Empoleon isn't weak to Grass, so Torterra has to be Ground.
Also, all the secondary types are good against Rock. And they are the only types resistant to it.

But Torterra is obviously better than both a Fighting-type and a penguin that is Water and something other than Ice.


----------



## Superbird

Torterra was the best of the Gen. 4 starters IMO.


----------



## Noctowl

Its the best looking gen 4 starter, that's for sure. Too slow for my tastes though.


----------



## Momo(th)

I would like to build a hut under Torterra's tree and write a book called _Walden II_ to describe my life on Torterra.


----------



## sv_01

Derpy said:


> Its the best looking gen 4 starter, that's for sure. Too slow for my tastes though.


Slow? So is Carracosta, and Archeops is nothing to admire. Torterra is the kind of slow that is still good. Majestic without wings, awesome without blades (or lava), and looks like a Norse Mythology reference without being legendary.


----------



## Noctowl

Slow things aren't my thing. I like attacking first.


----------



## Luxcario

It's a new day where I live, so, today's Pogeyman is...

*drumroll* 

Huntail!


----------



## Superbird

Meh. Could be better. I like it more than Gorebyss, at least.


----------



## Noctowl

Ew. I always hated it as you had to trade for it and I didn't get trade capabilities for a long time. Trades suck.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Huntail, one of those mons that is so easily forgettable. Copetatively it's just one in a bunch of many, many water types, and there are so much better choices that it's not even worth glancing at Huntail. Design-wise it's ok, I suppose. Could've been worse, but it's not too interesting. And it requires trading to evolve. Well, that's not so sad, I'd never use one anyway <.<


----------



## SapphSabre777

I have hated the Clamperl evolution line ever since I laid my eyes on them. Huntail is average at best. The design is sub-par in my mind (unoriginal). Even if Huntail has Tail Glow, it isn't great. Huntail is one of those Pokemon that you love to HATE. :yawn:


----------



## M&F

Am I the only one who finds Huntail pretty cool?

Trade evolutions are uncool, but.


----------



## Spatz

Always wanted one in RSE, now I don't really care, but apparantly it's counterpart can rock around the metagame due to Shell Smash.

I dunno, it's a typical sub-par water type that has a angler fish/eel design.


----------



## Momo(th)

I despise the fact that Huntail's not a Water/Electric.


----------



## spaekle

I get Gorebyss and Huntail mixed up sometimes. Huntail's the cool one, right?

Okay yeah, Huntail's the cool one.

I really love Huntail's design and I feel bad that it's so underused/underappreciated. I keep meaning to train one but I've never gotten around to it.


----------



## Mai

Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> Am I the only one who finds Huntail pretty cool?
> 
> Trade evolutions are uncool, but.


As seen in later posts, no. I like all three members of the evolutionary line, actually!  I've never actually gotten a gorebyss or huntail due to trade evolutions, but both of them have good qualities. (I've always thought huntail should learn tail glow, though. That they don't is slightly sad.)


----------



## bobandbill

I kinda like Huntail's design but am not really inclined to use it; firstly the whole need to trade to evolve it with items not easily obtainable early (and given they're just water types I'd just go with others I prefer anyways) and movepools that don't offer much different to other Pokemon as well.


----------



## sv_01

It's... a trade evolution... I can never get it...

I think the only reason why it isn't part Dark is that making Gorebyss part Psychic would 
feel weird. But then again, Gorebyss could be Dark as well.

Is there any explanation for a creature like Clamperl to evolve into a fish?

A creepy deep sea fish with a big mouth and a creepy deep sea fish with a small mouth. Could that be why they are connected?

Also, I think that Huntail is sort of ugly. It is probably supposed to, but... Blue and orange?


----------



## Monoking

^
I agree on all points. Exactly why I dislike Clamperl and it's evos.
New day for me, so..






Scyther is  kind of overrated, but I'm hoping we can get back to the simpler times and enjoy it for a bit.
I always forget movelists, but what I can remember of Scyther's seems pretyy great. 
The fact that it can't learn Fly is annoying. Imagine flying around the city on THAT
And then there's...it's Scyther. And it's evo, Scizor, rocks too.


----------



## sv_01

On this picture, the face reminds me of Mewtwo. But that's because he's looking at us and his nose is pointing down so his face looks flat.

Blades are the kind of physical that is awesome, and Scyther is... sleek and agile, dealing decent damage using speed and sharpness rather than plain old physical strength. Much better than Pinsir.


----------



## Spatz

This was THE coolest thing ever back in gold, personally. It's a bit of a shame that it's been shadowed by newer and more powerful bugs over time.

I always thought that a team with it and Kabutops would be godly, at least when I was younger....


----------



## M&F

Richie the Raichu said:


> The fact that it can't learn Fly is annoying. Imagine flying around the city on THAT


They've been stated not to be particularly fond of flying, so.

Also, Pokédex entries frequently point to the fact that _it's a frickin' ninja_. The fact that it also looks extremely cool borders on overkill. Or should I say, _overcool_.


----------



## Momo(th)

I remember when I was 5, I was trying to evolve my Syther in Gold, but I didn't know you needed to trade it to evolve it.


----------



## SapphSabre777

Scyther is one of those pre-evolutions that can be argued to be better than its evolution. It has always been a nice Pokemon to look at and use in battle. Not even the double Rock-type weakness scares me.


----------



## sv_01

Blue Hikaru said:


> Scyther is one of those pre-evolutions that can be argued to be better than its evolution.


I agree. Metal Coat evolutions are slow.


----------



## spaekle

Scyther reminds me of my Crystal run where I massacred everything with Feraligatr, Sandslash, Sneasel, and Scyther. I only used those four Pokemon and they were underleveled at the E4 (like only mid-30's?) and I still swept them easily. Scyther is a BAMF.


----------



## Dar

Scyther's pretty cool. I tried desperately to catch one in DP and HGSS, but I kinda stopped bothering in BW. I just figured if the chance came, I would go for it.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Oh, yeah one last thing 'bout huntail, as sv pointed out, how the hell does a clam evolve into a frickin' sea-serpent thingie? Why is everyone all over masquerain? So it swithced order, theyre still both bugs, this thing jumped a whole phylum and no one noticed? Just whut?

Right, right, speaking of bugs... Holy shit Scyther!!! Scyther is like the embodiment of badass and awesome! It's got blades for arms damnit!! It's so goddamn awesome!! FUCK!! So awesome! Gaaah! *dies from awesome overdose*

Naah, but seriously, this mon is so damn cool. I mean look at it! That desin screams badass. Perhaps not the best pokemon competatively, but that's why it evolves into Scizor who's been top ranked since it got bullet punch. (BOOOLEET PAWNCH!!)


----------



## M&F

It may be worth mentioning that Scyther are so rad one of them has a written backstory elsewhere within this very site.


----------



## Mad MOAI

The thing about flying reminds me of that one dream where I was a Scyther. But that's sort of irrelevant.

Yep, Scyther is pretty cool. Back when PMD Hardcore was still interesting, one of my main characters was a Scyther because I considered it awesome enough to snag a main role. ~

As for the Pokémon itself, it's a giant bug with swords for arms. What could be better. It's sort of weird saying that because I'm the only girl I know who likes bugs, but that's my opinion, I guess.


----------



## Noctowl

I like scyther though I have never really used one. I prefer it over scizor, though my bro had a strong scizor (that was hacked to be fair).


----------



## sv_01

So, I decided to use the RNG thingie on my calculator for choosing the next Pokémon, and I got...





Croagunk.

I don't like it very much. It's ugly, and the type combination corresponds with it. Why aren't there any cute frog Pokémon? Even one of _those_ frogs could be made into a cute Pokémon, and it could be Water/Poison.
And the gender difference... Is that chest emphasis? On an amphibian?


----------



## Noctowl

Croagunk is cute! Look at his little face! That said, poison/fighting? Ew.


----------



## bulbasaur

What you don't think Politoed is cute? ;_;

Also the only gender difference is in the colour, I think?


----------



## Noctowl

Politoed is cute, but not in a 'meh I am sort of tired or stoned' sort of way that scraggy and croagunk have. :)


----------



## Zero Moment

Tympole is the only frog-ish Pokemon that can really be called "cute"

EDIT: Also Poliwag, but both count as Tadpoles, don't they?


----------



## Spoon

Croagunk has to be one of my very favorite fourth generation Pokémon! Yes, they're not mindnumbingly adorable, but they have an attitude that really fits their design. I had one on my Platinum team that was pretty BA. Never gave her a nickname, though. I love the little things in Pastoria that involved Croagunk. Like the cardboard cutout of Croagunk that would occasionally have a real Croagunk appear and walk into the marsh. The Croagunk in PMD was one of my favorite minor characters, too. 

 From the little I've seen from the Diamond and Pearl Arc, however, Brock's Croagunk never really appealed to me. His role just seemed to be yet another replacement from the Misty-pulling-Brock's-ear-gag and wasn't much of an actual character. Besides the Deerling Skin(s) for the CGear, Croagunk's has to be my favorite US released one.


----------



## sv_01

bulbasaur said:


> Also the only gender difference is in the colour, I think?


It's the bandage pattern. Females have it on the chest.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Ummm, I don't really have any feelings when it comes to Croagunk. I don't like the mouth, but the eyes are somewhat cool, so it's just "meh". Toxicroak is awesome though.


----------



## sv_01

Next up is, ehh...





Buizel.

Someone has mentioned that it is not clear how his tails work. Maybe I would like him if he had higher Special Defense, because he's sort of like Scyther. You know, speedy and stuff. But not as fearsome (which is only because it isn't fully evolved. Floatzel makes me think of Ice Fang.).
Also... What's up with the "females have bigger spots but males have more of them" thing?


----------



## Noctowl

I can only express my love for buizel and floatzel with one emoticon: <3

They are so cute and amazing and fast and best pokemon ever.

I have an ev trained one called Betty (on my boyfriend's game, which he has lost atm. >:( ). She is my best pokemon, along with Scrafty and whimsicott.


----------



## blazheirio889

I used a Floatzel in my Diamond. It was great.

Buizel has a pretty nice design. Eye-catching, but not extravagant, and easily recognizable as a water weasel. The tails are what makes the design so amazing though. It'd like they're not even connected properly to the main body! And it can /fly/ with them! 

Now if only the Buizel line could actually learn Fly. Then it would be the most amazing thing ever.


----------



## Spoon

Haven't used one in any of my teams, but I've always wanted to.

 I like how the designers opted for an orange color scheme when most water types are blue and how you can tell it's still a water type. I've always been a sucker for eyebrow markings, too. One of the better designs in fourth gen. I don't even try thinking about how its tails work, though; it just gives me a headache. I think I tried to chain for a shiny one, but that failed.


----------



## Dar

Buizel is awesome. But Floatzel can go die in a hole. Anyways, I love how Buizel's tails don't make sense. Just makes it better. Plus, it was one of my first pokemon in my first run through Diamond, my first pokemon game.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

if only we still had a floatzel...


----------



## Monoking

I absolutely loved my Bui-Bui when I had one. He was a very reliable battler.
Re: Tails
Buizel's tails warp reality. By not making sense. Also, Buizel keep tiny TARDISes hidden in their tails.
End of disscuisson.


----------



## Momo(th)

My brother's under the impression that Buizel flies with it's tails, like Tails from Sonic the Hedgehog.

Also, I like Toxicroak. (Just saying that so I don't miss one.)


----------



## blazheirio889

Oh, I forgot to mention that Buizel was my first randomly-encountered shiny! :D So I like it even more.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

nonsense tails are buizel.


----------



## The Omskivar

I've always wanted to legitimately use a Buizel.  It's just that Diamond plays too slowly for me (especially compared to Black; I've only ever played through Diamond twice and one was a no-save run).  I always liked its design and it's got a pretty good movepool so I'm probably going to go buy an ASBuizel now.


----------



## Dar

Seraph said:


> My brother's under the impression that Buizel flies with it's tails, like Tails from Sonic the Hedgehog.


I believe he's right.

Link.


----------



## Zero Moment

Whelp, since it's New Day here I'll go with....


Melloetta?

Will get decent pic when I get on the computer


----------



## sv_01

Why aren't there any big Psychic legendaries in Unova?

But I actually think of Meloetta as the better Psychic legendary in Unova. Victini is just a Fire legendary with psychic powers, but Meloetta's domain is indeed of the mind. I think that Arceus created most of the Unova region only with the assistance of Regigigas (that explains all those Fighting-types), and Giratina only gave Meloetta imagination-based powers.


----------



## SapphSabre777

I have a Meloetta (I use AR to get Pokemon and train them to the maximum *legal* stats)...Pardon my AR usage rant. I do say that the design is quite captivating and it works great in battle. 

@sv: ABSOLUTELY. Meloetta in Aria Forme is great. It has only one weakness (I think), a nasty movepool, and good stats all-around.


----------



## M&F

Don't worry about getting a better image, LS99; I don't think one such has been released yet -- as before, we're discussing an unreleased Pokémon.

I had a bit of trouble understanding the design; at first I thought it had no legs and didn't get what those things to the side were. Aside from that and the slightly creepy cry, though, it's a nice Pokémon, I guess.


----------



## Anything

I never got to knowing the Meloettas. I guess I never really found any use for it in battling, but I've really thought about finding some good use of it lately. Part of the fact that I never felt a need for it is that it's unreleased, but surprisingly, I seem to like Keldeo quite well...


----------



## Spatz

Please don't be another Azure flute situation

I kid.

Anyways, waiting on the event


----------



## Noctowl

Boring and ugly.


----------



## Mai

Confusing. The sprite is a bit off-looking, but I think once the Sugimori art is released I'll like them a bit more.


----------



## bobandbill

I'm interested in the Pokemon but never used it for obvious reasons (and not into hacking stuff)... the change of forme and typing is intriguing, and I wonder if it has an ingame event for it?


----------



## Momo(th)

Derpy said:


> Boring and ugly.


Agreed


----------



## Zero Moment

Seraph said:


> Derpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boring and ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed
Click to expand...

Well, that's only the sprite :P

Also, found some unofficial but awesome looking drawings.


----------



## bobandbill

You know, it's not too dissimilar in design to Kirlia (something I thought a while ago in fact), a Pokemon who also likes to dance about. (And at a stretch knows the like of Sing from XD, but it's not really known for singing). Compare the above to:


----------



## sv_01

Kirlia is... not a legendary.
But we're supposed to discuss her, aren't we?

You know how some people say Gardevoir should be female-only? Well, then it should branch at Ralts.

Also a weird association from the anime: Meowth sometimes disguises as a Kirlia and says "Koylia".

And... You know... The Gallade/Gardevoir romantic stuff also comes up my mind.


----------



## Noctowl

Kirlia is cute. :3


----------



## Spoon

I think Meloetta's boring at first glance, but there's a few things that are interesting. I really like how her design uses a music scale for hair; it's something I'd never think to do. Also, I like how the form changes work! Both color schemes, however, aren't very interesting and I can't figure out what the gem does for the design, either. The head phones remind me of rabbit ears and make me giggle. Also, Meloetta doesn't really seem all that legendary-esque. Overall, I think the idea of a muse based Pokémon is cool, but I feel like it could have been pulled off better.


----------



## blazheirio889

Meloetta is certainly very creative. Like what Spoon said, there are music bars in her hair. Her hands also resemble quarter notes and that thingy in her hair seems like a mini microphone. When she transforms though, the thingy becomes a hairpiece. That said, creative does not always equal good, and I think they tried a bit /too/ hard with incorporating musical elements into the design, so it looks a bit odd and creepy. But overall Meloetta isn't bad at all.


----------



## Zero Moment

I just realised that
Aria Forme is a singer, while Pirouette Forme is a dancer.


----------



## DarkAura

Another day, Another Pokemon.

I'll just pick today's Pokemon, which is 

Miltank has a good defense, is able to have the ability Scrappy (Very helpful ability), and can heal itself with Milk Drink.


----------



## Noctowl

Aw, I love miltank. ^^ 

Hated Whitney though.


----------



## Dar

Although I never used it, it seems like a helpful pokemon.


----------



## sv_01

Tauros and Miltank are the only duo of gender counterparts that weren't introduced in the same generation.

Whitney is a hard Gym Leader indeed, mainly because of her Miltank. (Also, I didn't know what type Rollout was.)

The Scrappy ability seems like a protective mother thing, Nidoqueen just doesn't need it.

And one more thing about Tauros and Miltank: Pink and brown... It's not like both of the colors are stereotypical gender symbols, but brown surely has a tough-guy thing going on... Which means: Wow, colors that symbolize my least favorite Contest cathegories, and corresponding with their genders.
Both of the colors can symbolize the Normal type as well, but while brown is like "it doesn't have any weird powers, so let's make its fur a realistic color", pink Normal-types tend to have Cute Charm or learn healing moves.


----------



## Spatz

Ovaltine! +1 internet points if anyone gets the reference.


Truly not fond of the cow though...


----------



## Superbird

Don't really like it much. Moomoo milk, however, is the best thing ever.


----------



## Momo(th)

Lirris said:


> Ovaltine! +1 internet points if anyone gets the reference.


1 point to me!

But yeah, to me Milktank's just a watered-down version of Blissey. The only reason I hate it is because it kept killing my Lv. 27 Quilava in Gold.


----------



## bobandbill

> Ovaltine


I know that!

I think many people who played GSC (or even HGSS) remembers Miltank from the third gym, haha. I didn't take much of an interest to it however, although during a monotype run of HG I found a shiny one and caught it. ^^


----------



## DarkAura

Lirris said:


> Ovaltine! +1 internet points if anyone gets the reference.


Unfortunately, Papaya thinks that a cow isn't good against dragons. Oh wait, +1 internet point to me!



Whitney's Miltank is so annoying, but if the player uses it, it's pretty good in battle. :3


----------



## Spatz

I loved watching Morty get his shiny ass kicked by the cow, that was just pure awesome!


----------



## Momo(th)

Hey, a new day! How 'bout we use one of my favorites?






It's the only Pokemon that looks like a real-life wolf. AND IT'S NOT EVEN BASED OF THAT.


----------



## M&F

The fact that it gets called a wolf so often when it's ostensibly not (it has "hyena" right in the goddamn name) can be very irritating. That said, though, it's still an incredibly awesome Pokémon.


----------



## shy ♡

It's actually probably a yena/wolf hybrid, as most pokemon are based on more than one thing.


----------



## sv_01

Yes, the wolf thing is weird. So far, the only Pokémon I consider a wolf is Suicune.

Otherwise, Mightyena is sort of... not what the Dark type had been before. In Generation II, Dark and Steel came to existence, but while Steel was all about armor and/or fancy shiny stuff, Dark was mysterious and you could only get Dark-types at night. And then the Yenas came, putting a Dark-type alongside the two basic Normal-types. And about criminals using Mightyena? You could say it's the new Raticate.


----------



## Momo(th)

sv_01 said:


> Raticate.


GET THAT SHAT OUT OF MAI FACE.

Just kidding. But I wish Nintendo were more nice to Mightyena, like a bigger movepool or an exclusive item.


----------



## Spatz

Onikami!

This was one of my most favourite pokemon  for a good amount of time. But with my attention span it eventually shifted.

NOT a good battler by any length, but oh so cool to look at. Wish gamefreak did a whole bunch of evos for Hoenn introduced pokemon. (i.e. Zangoose, Seviper, Mightyena, etc, etc.)


----------



## Noctowl

I like this Pokemon, but intimidate annoyed me. And its cry is weird. Its like some snorty growly thing. O.o


----------



## Zero Moment

Awwww yeeeeee

Mightyeeeeeeena

Yes.

Best wolf-that-isn't-a-wolf.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

The Omskivar said:


> I've always wanted to legitimately use a Buizel.  It's just that Diamond plays too slowly for me (especially compared to Black; I've only ever played through Diamond twice and one was a no-save run).  I always liked its design and it's got a pretty good movepool so I'm probably going to go buy an ASBuizel now.


do note buizel are consensually flying!


----------



## Mai

Seraph said:


> GET THAT SHAT OUT OF MAI FACE.
> 
> Just kidding. But I wish Nintendo were more nice to Mightyena, like a bigger movepool or an exclusive item.


Pardon?

Anyway, mightyena have a wonderful wonderful design that is extremely saddened by their terrible stats and general everything. (Their movepool seems like it could be workable in ASB, but the main factor is the games here.) And on the wolf factor, well, manectric resemble canines in their own way.


----------



## Spatz

New day, new mon, so....

QWILFISH!







Honestly, another Johto 'mon that just needs a little family. And it's movepool allows it to troll, shame it's stats hardly allow it to back up this ability...


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

A very original and cool pokemon. Competatively it can be a good supporter, and it can even be a decent sweeper in RU, but otherwise it's stats hold it down. It looks pretty cool with those spikes and it reminds me of a certain rage comic face. It does suffer from the same thing that Huntail does though, the abundance of water types. There are many other water types that outclass it, and unfortunately it's stats aren't really that great. I definately would use it if I didn't have that many options.


----------



## sv_01

An ugly fish with low special stats. This type combination has got better Pokémon. We can be glad it doesn't learn Selfdestruct by level up.
Wait, those lips remind me of Goldeen.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Adorable and worthy of a hug if it wasn't so venomous. If I had the chance I'd definitely use it in-game since I've never had one other than in mystery dungeon, but I haven't played many of the old games lately. Perhaps when I start a 3rd generation Nuzlocke I can try to get one. Shame it's outclassed in competitive battling.


----------



## Dar

I like how it's original, and I'm not sure how well it battles due to the fact that I've only seen one in-game twice. The design isn't the best, but it's okay. I guess.


----------



## Noctowl

Should learn explosion. Would be funny. ^^


----------



## sv_01

^ It can learn it from a TM.


----------



## Momo(th)

I leik Quilfish.


----------



## Zapi

Qwilfish is pretty awesome looking, though I forget it exists half the time haha. I've never used it in battle, but from what I heard it's not that great. Maybe it'll eventually get a really badass evolution that's a bit better at battling...


----------



## Dar

Okay, it's a new day where I live sooooo...





Sceptile! I didn't really feel like getting any actual art :P

I love Sceptile. It looks awesome, it's great in battle, and it's from Hoenn. I'm not really sure where I would place it in the Hoenn starters, but I personally think it's the best Grass starter. Ever.


----------



## Superbird

I like Torterra better, personally, but I still love Sceptile.


----------



## sv_01

I think it's the best Hoenn starter line. It's fast, awesome, and you get easy access to False Swipe.
But Grovyle just sort of looks better. Sceptile's arm leaves look weird, the tail is not that interesting, the shape of the head isn't reptilian enough, and... It's like if Grovyle was a main character form Star Trek, Sceptile would be an admiral.


----------



## Zapi

Sceptiiiile! <3 One of my favorite Pokémon _ever_, and definitely my favorite of the fully evolved Hoenn starters. Wait, scratch that, it's my favorite of _all_ the fully evolved starters. I just love Sceptile so much.


----------



## Monoking

Took care of the art :p

I'm really not all that familiar with Pokemon from Hoenn, but Sceptile _looks_ cool.


----------



## M&F

Sceptile is easily one of my favorites. When I first evolved a Grovyle I was a bit disappointed, but I guess the R/S/E sprites don't do its badassery justice.


----------



## Mai

Sceptile is much, _much_ worse design-wise than grovyle. Just how long is that tail? It doesn't look like it bends that easily. And those bulbs on their back? What?

I love grovyle in general, though, and sceptile's not the worst starter; I end up picking treecko every time I restart Emerald anyway. (All three are good in their own way, but for some reason I never use a mudkip.) Sceptile is fun to use, and I don't really hate them as much as I aesthetically prefer grovyle.


----------



## Noctowl

Sceptile is silly. What is that on his tail, a christmas tree? XD Grovyle is much better.


----------



## Momo(th)

I Leik Sceptile.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Sure, it's nice-looking... And from the few times I've used it, I believe its attacks are quite vicious... not sure how it could physically stand without falling over all the time though.


----------



## blazheirio889

I lovelovelove Sceptile. Love it so much. I love Grovyle too, but I don't think you can compare their designs fairly, because Grovyle is sleek and streamlined while Sceptile is jagged and threatening.

I always choose Treecko as my starter because oh my God Sceptile. It's easily one of my favourite grass-types. Its design is cool (though a big complicated - I think it could do without those bulbs on its back) and it's a great attacker, too. Fast, and it can go offensive on both sides with Swords Dance or just Specs. Despite its fragility it can subseed simply because it's so fast. I love using this guy on UU teams.

... I need a Sceptile in ASB. I think I'll go buy a Treecko right now.


----------



## Spatz

You know what? Fuck it, Kyurem!








Discuss ths wonderful plot device that is causing a ruckus in that other thread.


----------



## sv_01

Back when it didn't exist, I thought that a Dragon/Ice Pokémon should be beautiful, majestic and blue. Kyurem is ugly and gray, and when I looked at it after confronting the suggestion that it might be a zombie, it actually creeped me out a bit. I prefer to think of it as an ugly gray dragon with light blue armor bits.

Also, the idea of a dragon legendary trio with the Bird Trio types has finally gone official.


----------



## Noctowl

It looks like a half assed splice. D:


----------



## M&F

Reshi-rem and Zek-rem are pretty boss, but I love the baseform, too.

It's kind of creepy in a cool way.


----------



## Zapi

Kyurem's "wings" (the icy things on its back, idk if those are actually supposed to be wings) are really awkward and clunky-looking, and its pose makes it look like it's hunched over from the weight of them or something. It really bothers me for some reason. :| I think I'd like it a bit more if its "wings" weren't so odd.

As for Kyurom and Kyuram... well, I like them a little better than their base form, but I mostly agree with Derpy about them.


----------



## Spoon

Well by design, I like base Kyurem the best, followed by White Kyurem. But! I like the patchwork idea of Black and White Kyurem; it seems unnatural and unbalanced, but I think that's the point. Reshiram and Zekrom are supposed to be equals, so giving one more power by fusing/splicing/whatever with Kyurem should be unsettling. Although, I think the tail fusion on both, especially Black Kyurem, look great. 

 Also, I like how Black Kyurem is more Zekrom-dominate on its right, while White Kyurem is Reshiram-dominate on its left. I wonder if Base!Kyurem being asymmetrical means anything.


----------



## Momo(th)

I really like the new Kyurom the best. Kyurem scared the crap out of me the first time I saw it, because the people in the village were like "OMGS, THERE'S A MAN EATING POKEMON!" and I was kind of expecting a demon.

I guess I was half right with the whole "zombie" thing.


----------



## blazheirio889

Kyurem's in-game sprite doesn't really do it justice. It looks pretty off, but I quite like the official art. Sure, it's hunched over so much it looks like it's about to fall over, but I think it adds a sort of predatory element to it, kind of like some sort of carnivorous dinosaur. I love its mask, but I agree that the wings are pretty odd. 

Reshi-rem is awesome. The only part that really bothers me is the head, since one side is ice and the other is wispy and long and everything, so it looks really unbalanced, but otherwise, awesome. It finally cures its back problems and stands straight, which makes it look pretty regal. I especially love its arms. They're not t-rex tiny anymore, and I have a thing for blades/extra thingies at the elbows. Oh yes, and they got rid of Reshiram's crotch fur. That's very good.

Zek-rem isn't bad, per se, but I vastly prefer Reshi-rem. Zek-rem's arms are too bulky for it, so I feel like it's going to fall over. In fact, it must have some serious strength to keep upright like that. It'd probably move around better as a quadruped, but then its forelegs would be much longer than its back legs, and that poses a few problems... anyway. The fusion of the two dragons' tails is done nicely, and overall it looks like it wants to rip your head off, which is a nice plus.


----------



## Zero Moment

All formes are awesome, though I like the fusions slightly better than the base. I can't wait to see what its "origin forme" would look like!


----------



## CJBlazer

Today's Pokemon
(finally) is

Houndoom:


----------



## BlasTech

This looks kinda fun. I want to try it.

Hmm, Houndoom, not among my favs, but certainly is an awesome Pokemon. I love how he is dark and fire and pretty intimidating.


----------



## sv_01

Houndoom is a stereotypical Dark-type. Black, fierce, carnivorous, and its offensive stats are higher than its defensive stats. Also sleek, like Dark-types usually are when they aren't rough or spiky (or possibly ghost-like or scaly).
But why can't it learn Horn Attack?


----------



## M&F

It's a go-to Pokémon for creepy as fuck Pokédex entries.

"Upon hearing its eerie howls, other POKéMON get the shivers and head straight back to their nests."
"Long ago, people imagined its eerie howls to be the call of the grim reaper."
"The flames it breathes when angry contain toxins. If they cause a burn, it will hurt forever."


----------



## SapphSabre777

Houndoom is awesome. If I'm right, it is the first Dark-type (?). Houndoom ebbs evil. Mwahahahaha!


----------



## M&F

Blue Hikaru said:


> Houndoom is awesome. If I'm right, it is the first Dark-type (?). Houndoom ebbs evil. Mwahahahaha!


Umbreon and Murkrow are both from the same generation, first on the Pokédex and eariler to potentially appear in G/S/C/HG/SS.


----------



## sv_01

The thing with pain never going away sounds like some kind of allegory relating to bad memories.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Yes, it certainly is quite an awesome pokemon, and with better special attack than attack stat for a change none the less. I don't know about it's current status, but I could imagine in a metagame filled with fighting types that it has fallen in popularity, not to mention the stealth rock weakness. I like it's design due to overall badassery, but also for the placement of dem horns. Oh, and it's a demon in canine form, what more is there to ask for?

Final judgement: A pretty badass pokemon with some creepy pokedex entries.


----------



## Zero Moment

It's.... okay? Doesn't really seem all that great to me.


----------



## Momo(th)

Yay! Houndoom! Too bad it faints in one shot, though.


----------



## NegativeVibe

Yeah, Houndoom has excellent Pokedex entries.  Dark/Fire is an interesting type combo as well.

Overall, Houndoom = awesome


----------



## bobandbill

I love Houndoom. It's one of my favourite Pokemon hands down. Love its design and as others have said it also has interesting dex entries.


----------



## sv_01

And the next Pokémon shall be...





.girafariG

Yes, I typed it backwards to emphasize the palindrome.
What can I say otherwise... It's the first combination of Normal and something other than Flying ever. Psychic's weakness to Ghost has been eliminated, and... Stats favor offense. The Pokédex doesn't mention any mind powers, it's probably Psychic because of the two brains thing. It's also cute, and the gender difference suggests that the female's tail head might be weaker (which is good, because it means the intelligent one having more control over the body).

And here is one thing from Bulbapedia:


> Despite many of Girafarig's Pokédex entries describing its small head's tendency to bite, Girafarig cannot learn Bite. However, it does learn Crunch.


What I mean is: Wow, it can't learn Bite, which is suggested by the Pokédex and used to be Normal, but it learns Crunch, the stronger and creepier version of Bite. This guy's tail head is surely involved with the Dark type.


----------



## M&F

sv_01 said:


> What I mean is: Wow, it can't learn Bite, which is suggested by the Pokédex and used to be Normal, but it learns Crunch, the stronger and creepier version of Bite. This guy's tail head is surely involved with the Dark type.


While the tail head does have a few traits commonly Dark-type -- it's savage and nocturnal (well, constantly active, at any rate) -- that doesn't have a lot to do with learning Crunch but not Bite. What moves a Pokémon doesn't actually get tend not to mean a lot -- Lickitung couldn't learn Lick before Yellow, for example.

Also, I think Girafarig is a good example of how creative Pokémon are. Most things giraffe-themed usually reference the fact that giraffes have really long necks, but Girafarig instead gets an unrelated gimmick. It does get classified as "Long Neck Pokémon", but it's not exaggerated or that relevant.


----------



## spaekle

I have a Girafarig on my team in my current SoulSilver playthrough. He's pretty baller. I just love that little face on its tail! :v


----------



## Noctowl

I like its chain chop head. XD Never used one though.


----------



## Momo(th)

Yay! A Giraffe pokemon!


----------



## CJBlazer

Now for the next Pokemon:

RAYQUAZA!!!!








I love Rayquaza. It is, like, the ultimate Dragon. Its strong, cool looking, and everything!!! I also love how he learns the HM Fly automatically and can resist any weather moves, such as Hail and Sandstorm.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Oh god yes! Rayquaza is easily my favourite legendary pokemon.
Sky King, Emerald Lord Bringer Of Peace, hear my prayer...

Right, so on to the analysis. Competetively it's obviously classed as uber, and though I'm not as familiar with that tier I've heard that it can be quite a potent sweeper with a few Dragon Dances+Outrage.

Aesthetically I adore it, with those black and yellow markings as well as the red outlines on the "fins" going well with that smooth green colour. However I'm not too big of a fan of those skinny arms that also occur on pokemon like Charizard and Flygon, but I guess they sort of work. And it's shiny form is just wonderful.

When it comes to "background" or "story" it's also quite nice as it stops the fight between Groudon and Kyogre. And it's a Bringer Of Peace. 'Nuff said.


----------



## sv_01

Rayquaza is the best of her trio. The third side, the guardian, the good one. Also the relatively fragile one, but that's a Flying-type thing. Besides, it's not like her defensive stats are low. It's that Groudon has high Defense and Kyogre has high Special Defense. And... I can say that while Groudon and Kyogre are counterparts to each other, she is... counterpart to the whole duo.
I think they made the sky legendary part Dragon because back then, pure Flying felt weird and Normal seemed sort of inferior. But the sky is indeed a great third side to the land and the sea.


----------



## CJBlazer

Yes, though it really doesn't look like the bringer of peace. 

It looks like it can ripe someone to shreds in an instant. His Shiny Form is also really cool looking.


----------



## Noctowl

Best dragon Pokemon. Hands down. ^^


----------



## M&F

I've been meaning to bring Rayquaza up but I get ninja'd every single time. I guess I need to learn a thing or two from it about _Extremespeed_. Dohohohoho.

Anyways, let it be put into perspective how badass it is. It won a Korean poll for favorite version mascot, right in the face of Pikachu, Charizard, Suicune and other such fan favorites. And that's not even the best part. The best part is that, because of that poll, Nintendo is going to distribute a Rayquaza that knows _V motherfucking Create_.

This is probably old news for some of you, but it's always worth restating, anyways.

And of course, some more traditional reasons. It looks like it can kick your ass hundreds of times over, and it's not even all that bulky or huge (although it certainly is long). Its cry is also pretty badass. And if you get your hands on Rayquaza before you take on the Hoenn Elite 4, you can kick their asses even if the rest of your team sucks. And, as has been extensively mentioned, it has access to the most kickass means of ending a fight since "completely humiliating everyone involved" (although its way might also count as such).

Arceus has nothing on this bamf here.


----------



## Dar

Best Hoenn legend hands down, and its shiny looks amazing.


----------



## Momo(th)

I remember my reaction when I fought it in Brawl. I was like "Hell yeah!"


----------



## bobandbill

Rayquazza is a pretty cool legendary, agreed. It is also my favourite legendary from the 3rd gen. 


> Yes, though it really doesn't look like the bringer of peace.


Violence is the answer!


----------



## Superbird

Rayquaza is amazing.

I remember the first time I watched that cutscene in Emerald, I was amazed beyond belief. Since then, Rayquaza has been on my top 15 favorites list.


----------



## Zero Moment

It's definitely pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## CJBlazer

Today's Pokemon shall be:

Espeon




Personally, my favorite Eon. I have one named Star that I have raised since hatching and has been helpful to me all the time.


----------



## Mai

... I missed Rayquaza :(

Anyway, espeon is decent, but not particularly exciting; same with most of the eeveelutions. They have split tails, and they're purple, but there's not much to the design other than that. It's a pretty design, but eh.


----------



## sv_01

Aww, Espi... It's always my first Eeveon. And in Diamond, I got a female.

I remember I was thinking of an Espeon evolution with the tail splitting into two "Y"s.

And... Why is it a cat? It's the only member of the Eevee family that has no fox parts!


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Aaah, Espeon, my fav eevelution along with it's brother Umbreon. 

Competatively it was often overlooked for being so frail, and perhaps not as fast as it could be, as well as the problem with all eeveelutions: poor movepool. But then we entered Gen 5 and a lot of things changed. Espeon was sent a gift from the gods in the form of Magic Bounce, which shot it up from UU to OU.

Aesthetically it is perhaps a bit bland, just pink all over, with some purple eyes and a red gem. It does sort of look like a cat though, which, if you know me, gives it a big plus, but otherwise, it hasn't got much going for it. Or, well I guess it can be really cute.

I'm just gonna name this category somthing like "info" or "feel". What ever.
Right, so, it evolves by happiness in the day, which sort of makes sense, I guess. One thing I'm a little bit disturbed by though is the feline/canine/w/e design, coupled with psychic powers. Somehow it just doesn't make sense in my head that something that probably is smarter than you would just walk on all four and behave like an animal.

Final judgement: A slightly boring, but very cool pokemon that can be hell'a cute...while turning your brain into goo! Mwahahahaa!


----------



## M&F

Mai said:


> ... I missed Rayquaza :(


Even if the subject changes, it's never not the time to mention Rayquaza is awesome. Rayquaza is so awesome, you could interrupt a funeral to talk about Rayquaza, and you totally would receive a standing ovation for it.

But, Espeon. Well, this bit of undeniable resemblance is always worth mentioning.



Nanabshuckle8 said:


> One thing I'm a little bit disturbed by though is the feline/canine/w/e design, coupled with psychic powers. Somehow it just doesn't make sense in my head that something that probably is smarter than you would just walk on all four and behave like an animal.


There's one big difference between psychic power and intelligence, and then another big difference between each kind of intelligence.


----------



## sv_01

Nanabshuckle8 said:


> Somehow it just doesn't make sense in my head that something that probably is smarter than you would just walk on all four and behave like an animal.


You don't need hands for intelligence. And think of Meowth: It's intelligent enough to learn to talk, but it tends to act like a cat anyway. Espeon is a more intelligent cat, but its body is not designed for talking like a human and its claws are degenerated from lack of use.


----------



## Noctowl

Espeon is cute, and its my fave colour. A good Pokemon in general, though a bit frail.


----------



## SapphSabre777

Aw...:3 Espeon is adorable and awesome. Magic Bounce is almost as good as Magic Guard, its Special Attack is incredible, its Speed is great. Plus, who doesn't like a pretty kitty...oh...


----------



## Spatz

What about Ruby Carbunkle?

Yeah, one of my more favored Eeveelutions, likely due to it's combat effectiveness,as well as larger potential movepool for it's stats. However I *DO NOT* like it's BW animation, it just seems, robotic and stiff. I know that it is a portable system, but hey, when you can see jagged movements with it's tail, and yet Gyarados can 'swim' fluidly, I kinda get peeved.

I loved it's PBR appearance, and the haughty attitude it seems to emit whilst waiting to attack is amusing as hell. Definitely a good pokemon, just wish it's cousin would finally get a legit workable movepool. (Guess who's posting here at midnight...)


----------



## Dar

My third favorite Eon. Second is Glaceon, and first is Umbreon. But, back to Espeon, I think it's pretty cool. Not much other than that.


----------



## ZimD

Espeon is definitely my favorite eon, it was my fav pokemon for a while as a kid. It has one of my favorite cries of all time and I love its shiny.


----------



## Momo(th)

Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> But, Espeon. Well, this bit of undeniable resemblance is always worth mentioning.


Well, Crystal Beasts came out in 2005, Espeon in 2000.

But I use a Crystal Beast deck, and to this day I call it Espeon.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Espeon definitely has its uses. I once fought an Espeon with my Garchomp over a level 100 Wi-Fi battle, and I couldn't even 2-hit KO that thing with Crunch before it 1-hit KO'd me with Psychic. Yes, I did say two-hit KO... I've never seen an Espeon with such high defense.

On another point, that thing is really hard to draw correctly because it's so skinny.


...I think that's about all the comments I have. Espeon is good. ~


----------



## sv_01

So, the next Pokémon is...





Argh. Durant.

So... It's a giant deformed metal ant with oversized mandibles. Its armor is sleek, but if it was a robot, it probably wouldn't be made by a professional. Also red eyes with extra redness inside the pupils. The world must look weird from their point of view.

It's fast and strong, but I am more used to seeing them as enemies. Like Pinsir, but harder to defeat - unless you have a Fire-type.

They probably have sort of a hive mind. I wonder how their low Special Defense might affect it. I mean, Combee has lower Special Defense, but they are kept together by Vespiquen, while the queen of the Durant must be a Durant as well.


----------



## Mai

Durant _would_ be pretty cool, but I have a severe problem with under-levelling. (Which is, actually, almost entirely due to my unrelated issue of keeping a team that's far too large to be on the same level.) They made Victory Road awful.


----------



## ZimD

I still haven't played Gen 5. Probably won't.

Looks fucking badass, though.


----------



## Momo(th)

I like Durant because it's another awesome Gen V bug.


----------



## ZimD

it makes me think of duran duran


----------



## 1. Luftballon

durians

durian meteors


----------



## blazheirio889

Durants riding on durian meteors?

LINOONE WHERE ARE YOU DRAW THIS


----------



## Zapi

Durant is pretty cool looking, but they are fucking. _Everywhere_. In Victory Road. Running into them every five seconds while I tried to train up my team was annoying.


----------



## sv_01

This is what you get when you combine aspects of Pinsir and Golbat: A giant ugly insect with a strong exoskeleton, but very fast. Monstrous mandibles, terror of the Victory Road and a Grass-type's nightmare. Its advantages inspire more fear than admiration. And it doesn't even evolve into something less ugly!


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Hmm, yes, dem Durants.

Competatively it actually has it's uses, it can actually hit like a mini truck with Hustle and Hone claws. But, it's a bit too frail to actually withstand any kind of special attack, so yeah.

Aesthetically it could've been better. To be blunt: It's a giant ant made of metal. It's colour scheme is very bland, I mean, just because it's made of metal it doesn't have to be gray. And I don't know if it's just me, but doesn't it look a little bit too...real? Or non-pokemonish? Aside from the metal, red eyes and huge jaws, that's just an ant...on steriods.

Durant, though lacking in defence and design is actually pretty badass. I remeber when I first met one and was like: "Oh hey a Durant, I'm gonna catch this thing". *Durant outspeeds my pokemon and knocks it out in one hit* Me: "WTF???" How the hell is that thing faster? And how can it do so much damage? Send in pokemon? Fuck that, I'm runnin'.

Seriously though, if you look at victory road it's actually a giant anthill, and the only reason for why Durant isn't ruling all of Unova along with Galvantula (the elves of unova btw) is because of those damn Heatmors. >:/


----------



## Noctowl

Its a pretty cool Pokemon, but it dies too easily. And I hate having attacks miss. XD


----------



## Momo(th)

Nanabshuckle8 said:


> the only reason for why Durant isn't ruling all of Unova along with Galvantula (the elves of unova btw) is because of those damn Heatmors. >:/


EDF! EDF! WE NEED YOUR HELP!


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Seraph said:


> EDF! EDF! WE NEED YOUR HELP!


Would you care to explain your seemingly panically call for help to this "EDF" of which you speak to an old, clueless man? *Raises right eyebrow, sips tea*


----------



## Momo(th)

Earth Defense Force, the best video game evur! (They blow up a bunch of freaky bugs)


----------



## Coroxn

Durant is pretty cool. One of those Pokémon that would be a real bitch to take out in a Pokémon FPS where you play as a person fighting all the Pokémon in an apocalypse. Fast, strong, and made of metal.  Your bullets would be useless, and you would soon get to enjoy your new career as sustenance for the horrible murderbeasts.


----------



## sv_01

Who will the next Pokémon be?





It's Linoone!

This is actually the best-looking one of the basic two-stage Normal-type mammals! It's sleek and speedy, and on a certain screenshot from the anime, it's even beautiful. And it has blue eyes. Wow. Plus it can get you some good items. And TM-wise, it's so versatile!

Otherwise, a plain old Normal-type. It might be better if it learned Swift by level up.


----------



## ZimD

Linoone is so cool. It's just such a fucking badass, I mean look at it.


----------



## Noctowl

Its a cool Pokemon, but Zigzagoon is better. Zigzags are better. 
I never understood why this can learn strength but Zigzagoon can't.


----------



## Momo(th)

I prefer Linoone's counterpart Mightyena, but LOL it can learn Extremespeed.


----------



## Dar

It makes Zigzagoons worth training. Barely.


----------



## blazheirio889

Belly Drum + Extremespeed = carnage.

Other than that, I do like its design as it's simple, yet sleek and appealing. It'd be better if it wore a red beret and spaeklerobe though.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*sneezes*


----------



## sv_01

So, while the server was absent, I RNG'd up this Pokémon:





Yes, it's Hitmonlee.

An ugly brown thing with telescopic legs. His feet look like he should be able to learn Stomp, but he doesn't. And he has high Special Defense, but I still don't like him. And that HP... At least he can't learn Submission! *thinks of Blissey* However, it still has the Jump Kicks (which damage the user if he doesn't hit) and Close Combat (which lowers the user's defensive stats. What's a move with a negative secondary effect doing in the Smart contest cathegory?).


----------



## SapphSabre777

Hitmonlee is definitely unique. Obviously the creators looked at Bruce Lee and said to themselves: "Hey, let's make a Pokemon modeled after an actual person!"

All joking aside, I like the design, the stats, and the movepool. It is definitely a Pokemon worth trying a couple of times.


----------



## Noctowl

I prefer hitmontop. Much nicer. 
I also chose hitmonchan over lee when I had to choose. The punches were great.


----------



## blazheirio889

I do like its design. It's pretty unique: a humanoid Pokemon where only the arms and the legs look vaguely human. In some art it looks downright freaky, though. I'm okay with this Pokemon, but I'm kinda biased against fighting-types in general.

Anyway, competitively, it's an interesting option. Unburden Hitmonlee can perform a great late-game sweep, and in 4th gen UU I used a Scarfed Hitmonlee to great success.


----------



## Coroxn

One question: Do the legs go in an out like accordions? If so:

This Pokémon is amazing.


----------



## Superbird

They're more like springs, I think.


----------



## BlasTech

I don't really like the Mons. Tyrogue seemes like the best.


----------



## Momo(th)

BlasTech said:


> I don't really like the Mons. Tyrogue seemes like the best.


Same here!


----------



## CJBlazer

I don't like the Hitmons either. Tyrogue is by far the best. I always wished that Tyrogue remained the same way forever.

Monlee is actually my second fav Hitmon. Monchan is my first fav. I like how his legs actually extend so he can kick someone far away.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Staring at it for a while to come up with a comment, I realized Hitmonlee looks sort of like an egg.

Something about its eyes is... not off, but unusual, in a cool sort of way. For some reason this is my favorite of the Hitmons. Probably because it's the simplest design-wise; an egg with arms and legs...


----------



## CJBlazer

Today's Pokemon shall be

Eevee



I love Eevee, especially with its famous evolutions. It is also quite cool looking. Its a small fox with a fluffy tail. How cool is that?


----------



## Momo(th)

Eevee! Eevee! Eevee, Eevee, Eevee! One of my favorite Pokemans ever! And I'm saying that because it's popular I always thought that if the Pikachu line ever vanished, then Eevee would be a good mascot.


----------



## Noctowl

Daw, such a cute Pokemon. ^^


----------



## sv_01

Eevee... Brown fox... rabbit... kitten thing... with a mane... But it actually looks cute.

Also decent Special Defense. And with those seven evolutions, it has less meh on it than most other Normal-types that are brown.

Some people want Eeveelutions to be of all the sixteen remaining types, and sometimes all seventeen. I think this is enough, because it's seven of the eight types that used to be special, and you can't make a fox into a dragon.
However, I thought of third stages once. Each of the Eeveons was supposed to have one Dark (and evil) evolution and one "light" evolution. Except for Espeon and Umbreon, because they have already divided like this. But it didn't correspond with the backstory idea I came up with later. (It involves Darkrai trying to get the first Eevee's loyalty, Giratina preventing him from doing so, and Cresselia saving the main character. And the things that make Umbreon different from the Dark-type stereotype are emphasised.)


----------



## ZimD

Hitmonlee is cool and fucking badass, and Eevee is adorable :3


----------



## Superbird

I wonder what a Flying-type Eeveelution would look like. 

That said, I love Eevee and I love six of its evolutions very much, design-wise. I hate oneof them battle-wise, but! 

Also in XD you start out with Eevee that's pretty neat.


----------



## M&F

sv_01 said:


> and you can't make a fox into a dragon.


Who's to say, given the designers' track record?


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Eevee evolves into my favorite Dark-type! It's awesome.

Also, it's based off a VERY FLOOFY Fennec Fox. (correct my naming there if I spelled that wrong.)


----------



## bobandbill

Always liked Eevee, and was quite happy to find out upon borrowing the game that it was the starter Pokemon for XD. I like all its evolutions too although some I prefer over others (namely Jolteon, Umbreon and Espeon are my favourites).


----------



## CJBlazer

Now, its time for today's Pokemon.


Tynamo



I actually like this Pokemon. At first, I thought it was a fish, but when I saw it in the anime, it actaully levitates, which is cool. I like its speed. Its evolutions though, are kinda weakly designed in my opinion.


----------



## sv_01

What's up with Unova and fish-like Electric-types that aren't part Water?

Anyway, Tynamo looks sort of different from its evolved forms. And I occassionally call them "Sableye fish" because they are pure Electric and levitate.


----------



## Momo(th)

I hated Tynamo

Until evolved it.


----------



## M&F

sv_01 said:


> What's up with Unova and fish-like Electric-types that aren't part Water?


Better than the excessive amounts of Water-types we already get, for sure.

Otherwise, not much of an opinion on Tynamo. The evolutions are a lot more interesting design-wise.


----------



## sv_01

Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> Better than the excessive amounts of Water-types we already get, for sure.


Marine (and water in general) life is diverse, and there still are water creatures that Pokémon aren't based on. But this is almost like a plant-based Pokémon that isn't part Grass.
Speaking of Grass, Lileep and Cradily are purely based on animals. _Aquatic_ animals. There might be insane amounts of Water-types, but the ones that aren't Water-types when they should be are stranger.


----------



## Dar

All I have to say is Electric+Levitate=Badass.


----------



## Zero Moment

Tynamo is amazing, even if it has a move restriction


----------



## Superbird

I do like Tynamo, or more specifically its evolutions, a lot. And I totally do think they should make a region that is entirely water, with all water pokemon and stuff.


----------



## CJBlazer

*(Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Today's Pokemon shall be....

Ditto



I kinda like Ditto, how it has that power to transform at any time, though I wish it had more abilities than transform, like counter or Mirror Move.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Ditto is sort of meh. Useful for breeding, but otherwise... It's hard to train and loses PP easily and stuff.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*







Ditto is sexy.


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Ditto's all the Pokemon in one

Or it's just a flat mew. We will never know 

And maybe it's for the better

But think about it; it's one of the most weak Pokemon in-game, but it can transform into ANYTHING

Nuke, anyone?


----------



## Dar

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Ditto is fun, but I prefer the other appearance-changing pokemon more. Like Zoroark.


----------



## K'yoril

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*



CJBlazer said:


> Today's Pokemon shall be....
> 
> Ditto
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda like Ditto, how it has that power to transform at any time, though I wish it had more abilities than transform, like counter or Mirror Move.


RAGE!!!! (Glitch) In Gen IV it can learn ANY move through the rage glitch and a Smeargle.

Yeah, I really like Dittos. They're one of my favorite pokemon.


----------



## Zapi

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Ditto is adorable and unique! I prefer Mew in terms of Pokémon that can use Transform, but I like Ditto quite a bit as well.


----------



## ZimD

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Obviously Ditto is worthless at battles but he's a cute little dude and a unique gimmick Pokemon, plus great for breeding


----------



## Superbird

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Ditto is amazing in ASB (especially mine) and I love it so much.

I can't wait until its DW ability is released.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Failed my ass. Ditto > mew. >|


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Well if your goal is 'clone a mew'.

And you get a pink blob with a teeny moveset.

That's a failure no matter how you TM01 it.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Ditto trumps mew in sexiness no matter how you put it.


----------



## Dar

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*



pathos said:


> Ditto trumps mew in sexiness no matter how you put it.


Depends on the fanart.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Ditto is awesome. There's nothing much to it (And it is useless in PMD), but just the thought of a little cute pink blob makes someone want to go "Squee".


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Ditto, the pokemon pimp.

That's all I need to say.


----------



## Spoon

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

I very much appreciate the Pokemon name in the thread title; definitely helps with checking this lovely thread.

 As for Ditto, its design is pretty bland. It's a pink blob with a silly face, after all. But I really like how it has a personality based off impersonation and how it sometimes fails that. And I really like this piece of art of it.


----------



## Dar

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

That pic is just weird :S And I'm still trying to figure out if it's in a good or bad way.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Dittto is cute! It'd be a fun Pokemon to have if you lived in the world of the Pokemon Anime. Like I wish I did.
...But in the games....it's like Mew melted.


----------



## Mai

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

I was about to say that ditto are pretty bland, but then I saw what Blastoise posted. Ditto are wonderful.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

It's been a day already, and the next Pokémon is...





Charizard!

Charizard and Gyarados represent the two basic types of dragons, and they aren't even part Dragon. And Charizard might even be a better dragon than Salamence! He has awesome flying fire dragon stats and learns heaps of Fire attacks and withstands lava which is just plain _awesome_. And of all non-legendary Fire-types, they decided to mention battlefield destruction in this one's Pokédex entry.

Best Fire starter ever.


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

I like Typhlosion better, but Charizard is awesome still.


----------



## Dar

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

I like Blaziken more. When a non-legendary pokemon gets used too much, I lose interest.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*



Dar said:


> I like Blaziken more. When a non-legendary pokemon gets used too much, I lose interest.


... Blaziken is in ubers, so that is just, what.


----------



## Zapi

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Charizard is pretty awesome! He's my favorite of the fully-evolved Kanto starters, and tied with Blaziken for my favorite fire-type starter. I don't really have much else to say that sv hasn't already said, though.


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Charizard was my fave pokemon when I was little.


----------



## M&F

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

On its own Charizard is a pretty good Pokémon, but the excessive amounts of love it gets from the fandom can be a tad off-putting.

Plus, I like Charmander better.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

I love Charizard, but I love Blaziken more.


----------



## Spoon

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Charizard's an alright final evolution for a starter, who tend to be pretty awesome as a whole. Not especially fantastic, but not bad either. I've always like the tail tip on fire idea, though. It's color scheme works together well. And its long tail. Although, I find its arms to be off-putting and weirdly shaped. It's recognizable from the myriad of other dragons out there, but not especially so. I wish there was more that made it distinct from other dragon concepts, Pokemon or not. 

 I've definitely had fun when one is on my team, though. And Ash's Charizard was one of my favorites from the show.


----------



## Dar

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*



pathos said:


> ... Blaziken is in ubers, so that is just, what.


I know, but I still feel Charizard is used more.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: (Spiritomb) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

It's not _ Technically_ a new day but time jump and idgaf.

I shall claim today be....




SPIRITOMB! It's an amazing Pokémon if only it was easier to obtain.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

I went to the Underground and talked to that Hiker over and over until I found out that Hikers didn't count.

The type combo is interesting. And it even starts with the same letter as Sableye. And it's purple.

And... It's slow. When I found out Cyntia had this mighty fearsome ghost, I expected it to be faster than my Torterra, but it wasn't. More of a defensive... entity, right?

It's so closely involved with number 108. Like 108 is to Spiritomb what eight is to Vriska. Once, when it was the 108th Maths lesson, I decided to make a Spiritomb-based scribble next to the number. Yes, I'm weird.
I think Spiritomb should have a 1-in-109 chance to be genderless. Because of the thing with 108 evil spirits, you know.


----------



## Dar

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

In my opinion, it's in the top three Ghost-type pokemon, tied with Sableye. And both of those are for the same reason. They're both Ghost/Dark, which (I believe) means is has *NO* weaknesses :D


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Unless you use foresight. 

Its ok, I suppose. Never used one though my brother hacked one with wonder guard. That was funny.


----------



## Spoon

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Spiritomb's pretty cool, although a giant pain to get. I was able to get a Spiritomb in BW (via Dream World) before I was able to get one in DPPl. Haven't used one in battle, but have faced more than enough in game. Definitely wish Scrappy was a more common ability.


----------



## M&F

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*



Derpy said:


> Its ok, I suppose. Never used one though my brother hacked one with wonder guard. That was funny.


Still vulnerable to Toxic and Sandstorm and the like though! Unless it knew Rest or something. And then there's always Mold Breaker, though I don't remember if that ramps over Wonder Guard.

Also, at first I hated it for upstaging the infinitely cooler Sableye, but then later learned to like it in its own right.


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Spiritomb is rather cool. I hate, though, how he is obtained. It's quite spooky too. I never caught one, but he is a interesting Pokemon for sure.


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*



sv_01 said:


> It's so closely involved with number 108. Like 108 is to Spiritomb what eight is to Vriska. Once, when it was the 108th Maths lesson, I decided to make a Spiritomb-based scribble next to the number. Yes, I'm weird.
> I think Spiritomb should have a 1-in-109 chance to be genderless. Because of the thing with 108 evil spirits, you know.


It's Number 108 in the D/P/Pt pokedex, it's base defense and special defense is 108, and it weighs 108.0 kilograms.

I believe it's based on the 108 temptations in Buddhism that is required to reach Nirvana.


----------



## Nidote

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Ditto certainly is pretty neat. Though it's pretty much a novelty pokemon outside of breeding, it IS cool to try and make a pokemon fight "themselves".


----------



## Spoon

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*



Seraph said:


> It's Number 108 in the D/P/Pt pokedex, it's base defense and special defense is 108, and it weighs 108.0 kilograms.
> 
> I believe it's based on the 108 temptations in Buddhism that is required to reach Nirvana.


 Completely forgot to mention that! I love how that was added to Spiritomb. Although, 108.0 kilograms (or 238.1 pounds) is a bit much for a one meter (or a 3'03" foot) Pokemon. An Odd Keystone must weigh quite a lot. I like how the PMD: Sky's Spiritomb used plural pronouns to reference the 108 temptations.

Although, Wailord completely beats Spiritomb in wonky weight/height ratio. 

 Also, it might be time to update the thread header. It'd be great if there was a way to keep it updated all the time.


----------



## Dar

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*



Nidote said:


> Ditto certainly is pretty neat. Though it's pretty much a novelty pokemon outside of breeding, it IS cool to try and make a pokemon fight "themselves".


Ditto isn't here anymore :X


----------



## K'yoril

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Hate this thing, if only because I've never managed to get one in Pearl...

Speaking of Wonderguard Spirtomb/Sableye(Who is _much_ cooler), I thought up a set for it that allows you to mostly reliably kill 8 opponents.



Spoiler



 
Wonderguard
Leftovers
252 Speed Ev's
~Taunt
~Simple Beam/Worry Seed
~Lock-On
~Sheer Cold

Use Taunt to prevent whatchmacallits from statusing or foresight/miracle eye, Worry Seed or Simple Beam to beat annoying abilities such as Mold Breaker and Scrappy, the Lock-On to ensure Sheer Cold hits. Works best with max PP-ups, and probably Sableye due to it having higher speed. 

NOTE: Obviously this is all impossible to do without cheating, but since you need to cheat to get Wonderguard on Sableye or Spiritomb, why not go the whole nine yards?


----------



## Nidote

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Meep. My bad. XP Blame the header.

For the sake of not falling behind, I might as well give opinions on the current and previous pokemon. Spiritomb and Charizard.

For Spiritomb, I've never used it. Mostly because of the method of obtaining it. However, I remember this pokemon for the way Cynthia used it. Double team+Will-o-whisp+Sucker Punch with pressure. That's a pretty nasty combination.

As for Charizard I hate to play the bad guy but... I really don't get why he's so popular. The additional flying type almost makes fire redundant. And that's before stealth rock. Maybe I'm just biased, as a Blue player who holds Blastoise in high regard. >.>


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Well, since there doesn't seem to be a Pokemon chosen for today's topic, I choose....



Flygon


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*

Flygon. I really don't get the popularity of this Pokemon. He is so weird looking. In my opinion, Salamence can tear Flygon to shreds long before Flygon and its leathery wings can even counteract.


----------



## Nidote

I like Flygon's design. It's like a bug mixed with dragon, the not-goggles are a neat touch. I'd rather use it over Salamence anyway. I got a Salamence on my old platinum game that, despite being EV trained and nature in the right place, was still probably the weakest pokemon I'd raised in such a fashion.

I'd use Flygon more if it weren't for Vibrava. Vibrava's design is still neat but from experience it's a liability until it evolves.


----------



## sv_01

The name Flygon would make so much more sense for Salamence.

If there could be combinations of three types, this guy should be part Bug. Why isn't even Trapinch part Bug?

Wait, is it pretending to have huge insect eyes while actually having some kind of protection against sandstorms?

Aww, those stats. Almost like Mew and the others. The higher Attack and Speed are most likely caused by the Dragon aspect, and the Ground aspect neutralizes the Special Attack increase and keeps it from getting too fragile.
Same Attack stat as Trapinch? Oh well, Trapinch has those huge jaws and stuff.

The thing with Arena Trap and Levitate is interesting. It's like a way to make sure that the child isn't dangerous to its parents.

And... Wow, it's so much more reptillian than Vibrava!


----------



## M&F

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*



K'yoril said:


> Hate this thing, if only because I've never managed to get one in Pearl...
> 
> Speaking of Wonderguard Spirtomb/Sableye(Who is _much_ cooler), I thought up a set for it that allows you to mostly reliably kill 8 opponents.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderguard
> Leftovers
> 252 Speed Ev's
> ~Taunt
> ~Simple Beam/Worry Seed
> ~Lock-On
> ~Sheer Cold
> 
> Use Taunt to prevent whatchmacallits from statusing or foresight/miracle eye, Worry Seed or Simple Beam to beat annoying abilities such as Mold Breaker and Scrappy, the Lock-On to ensure Sheer Cold hits. Works best with max PP-ups, and probably Sableye due to it having higher speed.
> 
> NOTE: Obviously this is all impossible to do without cheating, but since you need to cheat to get Wonderguard on Sableye or Spiritomb, why not go the whole nine yards?


The other player inevitably switches when Lock-on is, so it doesn't really reliably kill things.

And as for Flygon: it's one of the coolest Pokémon around, imo.



CJBlazer said:


> Flygon. I really don't get the popularity of this Pokemon. He is so weird looking. In my opinion, Salamence can tear Flygon to shreds long before Flygon and its leathery wings can even counteract.


Underestimate the punch of some STAB Earthquake at your own risk. It's outclassed by Garchomp in that regard but Garchomp (and Salamence usually likewise for that matter) are going to be rotting up in Ubers for quite a while. And in-game, of course, Trapinch are an infinite lot less trouble to catch and raise than Bagon.

Also, what leathery wings?



Nidote said:


> I like Flygon's design. It's like a bug mixed with dragon, the not-goggles are a neat touch. I'd rather use it over Salamence anyway. I got a Salamence on my old platinum game that, despite being EV trained and nature in the right place, was still probably the weakest pokemon I'd raised in such a fashion.
> 
> I'd use Flygon more if it weren't for Vibrava. Vibrava's design is still neat but from experience it's a liability until it evolves.


If you don't mind the terrible speed, keeping an unevolved Trapinch for a while can yield decent results (Trapinch actually learns some crazy powerful moves if you don't evolve it for long). It's kind of like how real-life antlions only spend the last few parts of their lives at their fully-grown stage, even.

Altough, for all its lack of learning good moves in a long while, Vibrava _is_ really cool.



sv_01 said:


> The name Flygon would make so much more sense for Salamence.


Yes but that'd sound horribly tacky.



sv_01 said:


> Wait, is it pretending to have huge insect eyes while actually having some kind of protection against sandstorms?








Taking a close look: nope.


----------



## sv_01

From close-up, you can see that it has normal eyes with transparent whatevers on them (presumably to shield the eyes from sand), but from a distance, it looks like compound eyes.

Another weird association: Drake has two Flygon. Double weakness to Ice and stuff... It's easy to level up Kyogre on Drake.


----------



## K'yoril

*Re: (Ditto) Daily Pokemon Discussions*



Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> The other player inevitably switches when Lock-on is, so it doesn't really reliably kill things.


I mostly used it in the Battle Subway, just to see if  would work, and it seemed to do alright there. But that switching _would_ become a problem... 

Now I need a new way to take over the world... I suppose if you could deal without Taunt or Simple Beam/Worry Seed, you could use Mean Look instead...

Anyways, Flygon is a beast bug. Hoinestly, he's my favorite Hoenn Dragon aside from Rayquaza.


----------



## Noctowl

Flygon was my fave dragon from Hoenn.


----------



## Cerberus87

I like Flygon's design.

I don't know much about Flygon competitively, I remember that in 3rd and 4th gen he was just a weaker 'Mence, but that could have changed.

Last time I went through Emerald I think I caught one... I remember Trapinch is horrible to train.


----------



## Momo(th)

Yay, Flygon! Seeing as Bug is one of my favorite types, it's always nice to see an awesome dragon that looks like a Bug!


----------



## Zapi

I love Flygon! It's my favorite dragon-type. I don't know too much about competitive battling, but it certainly gets the job done in-game. Its design is cool and adorable at the same time, and it's one of the few dragon-types whose wings _don't _look incredibly awkward, in my opinion.


----------



## CJBlazer

Today's Pokemon shall be 

Joltik



Joltik, I love this bug. Say, isn't Joltik the smallest Pokemon. (In the anime, he was mistaken to be Oshawatt's Scal Chop. lol. Then he fried Oshawatt with that Thunnderbolt. Now that was funny)


----------



## Zero Moment

Oh hey look it's that time again



Vanilluxe


----------



## CJBlazer

Umm, you didn't see my Joltik. Well, that kinda isn't surprising. Jolty is small. (or was I ninja'ed) Drats. So, which Pokemon shall it be? Vanillux or Joltik?


----------



## BlasTech

I vouch for today being Joltik. Its one of the only bug types I actually love. Especially since he is a tick and half-electric type. It was quite funny when Oshawatt picked up that one Joltik and attached it to its stomach, mistaking the Joltik for a Scal Chop and then being shocked for it.


----------



## Nidote

Heh. I switched my forum theme to the Joltik one for today.

Now Joltik itself is brilliant but it can only truely shine with compoundeyes. Near perfect accuracy thunder? Want!

Actually, it's helpful that Joltik's less useful ability is made apparent right away in battle, makes it easier to get compoundeyes.


----------



## Zero Moment

Damnit Blazer why did you ninja me >:(

Wii why you so slow


----------



## Noctowl

Joltick is sweet. ^^ Daw, little cute tick.


----------



## CJBlazer

lol. So it shall be Joltik today. Vanillux can be tomorrow. (I am not hungry for Ice Cream right now)

I love that bug. It is also one of the very few bugs I like as well. My other two fav. bugs are Ariados and Scyther.


----------



## Superbird

BACUHRU

It's adorable. That's why I have one in ASB. Or had, anyhow.


----------



## Momo(th)

I love Joltik, it's one of my favorite bugs!


----------



## Spatz

Clearly one of the main gen v Pokemon I was anticipating.

Prolly the cutest bug Pokemon ever, or in the least tied with larvesta. I also enjoy its typing and build, it makes for a grand shock, pun intended, towards the opponent, and it's mivepool isn't lacking either. Overall, a great first stage bug, one of the things that gen v did right.


----------



## BlasTech

So, I am guessing today I should state the Daily Pokemon.

Well, as CJ promised, I guess we will go with Vanilluxe


----------



## CJBlazer

Indeed, well, I didn't entirely promise, but I guess today shall be Vanilluxe.

Yay, its an Ice Cream cone with a double sundae on top. Its a rather interesting design I must say.


----------



## M&F

I hated Vanilluxe when it first came out. I still don't like it now, although I can tolerate it.

And it's not some "BLUH BLUH IT'S _ICE CREAM_ WHAT THE FUCK" bullshit because the fact that it's an ice cream Pokémon doesn't stand out for me as much as it seems to for other people.

I think I dislike it because it's, like, _just_ ice cream. It's some floating ice cream with faces on it and... What else? Pokémon designs do tend to be simple, but even then, they don't tend to be just one thing, specially not just one random object with a face (or two) stuck on it. There's very little about it that's any interesting, if anything whatsoever.


----------



## Noctowl

It's ok, I suppose. Not very interesting.


----------



## sv_01

Ice cream. With a straw in it. Looking like food is stupid unless you want to possess someone. Which isn't very likely in Vanilluxe's case.

As for Joltik, it's... fluffy, and actually sort of cute. There are two fluffy Bug lines in Unova. Looks like a quartet with Spinarak and Venonat.


----------



## Zero Moment

Vanilluxe is awesome

It has the highest (non-legend) base stat total of all Ice-types, tied with Lapras

I'd be nice if it learned more non-Ice/Normal offensive moves, though. It'd be hard-pressed to fend off a Jellicent.


----------



## Momo(th)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Vanilluxe is awesome


I second this.


----------



## BlasTech

Yay!! I get to choose Today's Pokemon. It shall be....

Squirtle




This was my second favorite starter in the original trio. It was second only to Charmander.


----------



## CJBlazer

Ohh, Squirtle. That was actually tied between Charmander as my fav starter in the Kanto Region. I loved how it does Rapid Spin. One time, I actually imagined a Volt Tackle and Rapid Spin combo due to Squirtle's Rapid Spin appearence. I aslo liked his final evolution, Blastoise. The only pokemon (I think) that had a gun attached to his body.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Yay, Squirtle! Well, it's Water-type, which makes it one I like, and it has a sturdy shell, which makes it nice in terms of design... for some reason I've always liked that shell. And it learns Bite and Rapid Spin, the former of which is an interesting move to imagine it using, while the latter is one of my favorite moves in general. Overall, if I played through FR/LG games more often, I'd probably be choosing Squirtle most of the time, even though I like all the starters about equally.


----------



## sv_01

Ehh, Squirtle... Is its tail actually fluffy? And what's up with non-creepy Pokémon having red eyes?

I don't know very much about Water starters, and Squirtle is nothing interesting to comment on.


----------



## Momo(th)

Squirtle was always meh to me.

I mean, I usually never use the water starter.

But Oshawott's an exception


----------



## K'yoril

I think every time I restart Leaf Green I use Squirtle... I guess he's my subconscious favorite?


----------



## Dar

Omg why hasn't ILS posted here yet. Best. Kanto. Starter. Period.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

The whole squirtle line is meh.

I prefer bulbasaur.


----------



## Zero Moment

Blazer said:


> The only pokemon (I think) that had a gun attached to his body.




*ahem*


Squirtle is........ meh. Not really that great.


----------



## CJBlazer

Well, Blastoise _was_ the only one with a gun attached to his body.

Anyways, today's Pokemon shall be

Chandelure




Finally, there is a ghost that is another element besides poison or dark. Its a floating chandelere on fire. How cool is that!!!

(also, whose open to an idea to make the DPD last two days instead of one. The Bi-Daily Pokemon Discussion)


----------



## Momo(th)

Ah, Chandelure! Awesome stats, broken ability, and passable movepool! I love it's design, but I like Litwick more.

And yes, I could see a Bi-Daily Pokemon Discussion


----------



## sv_01

Chandelure is much like the combination of Fire and Ghost itself. Unusual, mysterious, dangerous, sort of creepy, but also sort of... beautiful. A chandelier with ghostly purple fire that lures you into a haunted mansion, hypnotizes you and eats your soul. A scary idea.


----------



## Spoon

(Completely up for Bi-Daily Discussions; I know interest is kind of fading from when the thread started, but I love this idea. Maybe more in-depth stuff might draw interest. Like trivia or what the basis for the Pokemon might be. Also changes in design would be cool.)

 Chandelure is a Pokemon I've always wanted to use, but haven't had it in a team yet. Definitely one of my favorite Pokemon based of an inanimate object and has super cool typing. Although, its (the rest of its evolution line's) Pokedex entries are pretty creepy. I liked how it uses an already existing stone, too. There's quite enough as it is. But yeah, hoping to have it in one of my teams.


----------



## Dar

Spoon said:


> (Completely up for Bi-Daily Discussions; I know interest is kind of fading from when the thread started, but I love this idea. Maybe more in-depth stuff might draw interest. Like trivia or what the basis for the Pokemon might be. Also changes in design would be cool.)


^This.

Chandelure is one of the most amazing Ghost pokemon I've ever seen. I don't have much else to say.


----------



## Superbird

I very much like Chandelure. I have one on Black in my team, it's quite good, too.


----------



## Zero Moment

I have one as a sweeper on my in-game team

He is amazing


----------



## ZimD

I have no idea what the fuck a Chandelure is but it looks pretty cool


----------



## Monoking

Why is no one using periods

Chandlelure, and by exstension, the entire Litwick line are pretty neat. Nintendo really pullled off the whole Fire/Ghost thing without making it look like a burn victim.

Why hasn't Ulqi posted yet??

EDIT NEVER MIND.
:p


----------



## Ulqi-chan

I like it a lot because I do. 

I LIKE CANDLES AND STUFF OKAY. 

And ghost is like my favorite type and all. And its face is all like "Yo dawg I'm just hangin' from the ceilin' ova here I heard you like fire."

EDIT: Oh, and I have one as a front man for my Black team. He's amazing.


----------



## ZimD

A burn victim Pokemon would actually be a really sweet idea.


----------



## Zapi

Chandy is one of my favorite Pokémon from Gen. 5! It looks pretty cool and is really useful, I used one on my team in Black and it was a boss. I don't have much else to say about it, though.


----------



## Spoon

Spoon said:


> (Completely up for Bi-Daily Discussions; I know interest is kind of fading from when the thread started, but I love this idea. Maybe more in-depth stuff might draw interest. Like trivia or what the basis for the Pokemon might be. Also changes in design would be cool.)


 Adding a bit more to this; I think fanworks involving the Pokemon of Every Other Day would be pretty spiffin', too. Kind of what pathos has been doing, but doesn't have to be your own. Also, fan theories would be fun, like the whole Gengar/Clefable theory. Finally, this stuff doesn't have to only posted by whoever chose that day's Pokemon.


----------



## Momo(th)

Hey, a new day!







This is my favorite Gen V pokemon, and my second favorite pokemon overall.

I love it because it's based on a seraphim; a fiery-winged angel in certain religions

I personally also think it's based off of a lotus.


----------



## K'yoril

Volcarona is awesome. He's also my favorite pokemon this Gen besides Zoroark.


----------



## Superbird

apparently this is Blazhierio998's favorite pokemon. 

Eh, I don't actually like it all that much. It's just...not for me, I guess. Though I love its concept, and it's far from the bottom of my list.


----------



## Spoon

Volcarona's pretty cool in my book. It has some pretty spiffin' typing, an interesting design, and fairly original concept. I love how Unova Bug-types are a lot more BA than they were in previous regions. (There's even a Bug-Type Legendary!) I use mine mainly for egg hatching, though. 

 I liked the sideline plot with Volcarona, especially the setting. Although, those rooms were really confusing. 

 I've heard some fan speculation that the Larvesta line was supposed to be a three stage line, since it takes until level 59 for Larvesta to evolve and Volcarona yields three EVs compared to Larvesta's one. I don't really believe it myself, though. 

 As for design basis, I've heard all sorts of things, but seraphim and atlas moth make the most sense to me.


----------



## sv_01

Sometimes I think moths look better than butterflies. They are fluffier, more mysterious and generally look softer. And Volcarona is beautiful indeed. Orange is the perfect color for someone like this. Plus it evolves from Larvesta on a high level, so it is big and majestic as well.

You got a Bug-type legendary, but it's a cyborg created by criminals. You got a sun-related legendary, but it represents a scientist's views on the sun. Volcarona is actually better than them.


----------



## Zero Moment

Oh hells yes

Volcarona is amazingful


----------



## Dar

Powerful, beautiful, and moth. The perfect combo.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Volcarona is awesome. I don't have one yet, but I'll be working on it soon! Grr, grinding.

On the other hand, I think it makes sense that it might be based of a seraphim, seeing as the main description is either 6 winged or flame winged angel, and sometimes both... and yes, the markings/body type do remind me of an Atlas Moth as well. Interesting.

Gen V wasn't the best, but it wasn't horrible. It had fewer bug typesI'm unsure how many gen V had in bugs compared to the other gens, but most of them were better overall then ones from the other gens. Volcarona, Leavanny mainly. Durant... eehhhh.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

I must say that I adore Volcarona's color scheme. Flaming orange with a dash of light blue and white--it's striking yet still pleasing on the eyes. Besides seraphim, there's also the "moth flies towards candlelight" theme, which is pretty cool as well.


----------



## Zero Moment

New Day!



Audino


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Sadly, Audino's a nice Pokemon, but it's really only good for grinding imo. It's kind of like dumbing down Chancey from a boulder to a fist sized rock... if you can get it to a nice high level and teach it some good things (not sure what there is for it) and EV it properly, it can be a substitute for Chancey until after E4 first time. Unless you play a hack. Know some people that do. Not a fan.


----------



## Zero Moment

Or you can just use it like any other Pokemon (like me) and annihilate everything with it
It's pretty much a Normal-type Gurrdurr or something idk


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

It's stats make it a wall, like the Chansey line. It would be hard to stat for offensive. I also believe it has less of a moveset and less options from Egg/leveling/TM's then the Chansey line.


----------



## sv_01

Bulbapedia doesn't mention it, but I think that the Japanese name Tabunne might be partly based on the word "bunny".

It's much like Chansey, but can be male and... Yay, decent physical stats and Special Attack! Its Special Defence is lower, but not too much lower. At least it doesn't have the physical stats of a marshmallow. And it also looks better.

Heal Pulse has no use in single battles, and I remember a case when an Audinno used Entrainment on one of my Pokémon and it was more useful than its normal ability. Sure, Audino is more of a healer than a fighter.

A good source of experience, if you are lucky.


----------



## CJBlazer

Well, Double Daily Pokemon Discussion it is I guess.
Thanks everyone for your support in this thread.

Anways, Audino.

I personally dislike Audino. Mainly because it replaced Chansey as Nurse Joy's sidekick (I wonder what Chansey did to Nurse Joy to get her to get a replacement. lol


----------



## Noctowl

Chandelure: 

I don't get why people say its good. I had one ev trained once, and everything outsped it and killed it in one hit. It would be better with levitate.

That said, I do like the design.

Volcarona: Its ok but annoying.

Audino: Good for grinding.


----------



## sv_01

Ehh... I know how my previous post sounds, but I don't love Audino that much. I don't know it very well, and I just noticed the aspect that are better than Chansey's aspects. No fangirl fit intended.




Blazer said:


> (I wonder what Chansey did to Nurse Joy to get her to get a replacement. lol


There are heaps of Joy clones. The ones in Unova have to use Audino because there are no Chansey.


----------



## blazheirio889

Superbird said:


> apparently this is Blazhierio998's favorite pokemon.


Ever the stalker, Superbird!

On a side note nooo I missed Volcarona. Oh well, don't care, still talking about it.

Volcarona is awesome, hands down. It combines two of my favourite types, fire and bug, and despite the fact that the types don't seem to go together well, the design pulls it off amazingly. I have a soft spot for moths. I mean I like bugs in general, but moths are so fluttery and furry and <3 The seraphim component is nice, too. The more wings, the better! Seraphim also literally means "fiery/burning one" or something like that, iirc.

As Linoone said, the palette is great. Generally, I find that orange and blue don't look good together, unless you add some unifying colours or you have serious skills. Again, Volcarona's design pulls this difficult palette off. 

Competitively, amazing once again. Despite its 4x weakness to rock and being stripped of half its HP when it runs into Stealth Rock, it's holding steady in OU. The last time I read about suspect tests (which was... a while ago, but shush) it was being considered for Ubers, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't banned in the end. I think? Anyway, great sp. atk and sp. def, and good speed, all three of which are boosted by Quiver Dance. It can quickly sweep, or it can go the bulky sweeper route. Either way, once Volcarona gets a few QDs in, good luck taking it down, as it resists many common forms of priority.

And just so I'm still on-topic kinda, Audino. I love this thing in-game... at least I love beating it up. So much EXP. It makes grinding so much easier. Its design is okay, but doesn't really stand out to me. Really, if it weren't for its ridiculous EXP yield, I'd probably forget it exists sometimes.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

sv_01 said:


> Bulbapedia doesn't mention it, but I think that the Japanese name Tabunne might be partly based on the word "bunny".


Nope. In Japanese, "bunny" is pronounced "bah-nee", which is not even close to "bun-neh" from Tabunne. What it _is_ based on is the Japanese word "probably" which, not coincidentally, is "tabun"; then tack on the "ne" ending, which is a sentence ender in Japanese grammar and indicates emphasis, agreement, request for confirmation, etc. So "Tabunne" basically means "probably!" 

The sentence naming theme continues to English, with the name Audino sounding like "I dunno".

And now you know! 

I must admit that I really disliked Audino because Audino sounds like a cool name (it reminds me of Arduino) but it's stuck to a pink Chansey-clone. On to the actual design itself: it's... meh. It's designed to look cute, so it has infant-blue eyes on a chubby pink body, and it accomplishes the innocent child look pretty well, I think. 

The only problem is that I hate this type of look. I don't like babies okay :( The other problem is that it's not interesting at all. Volcanora has this majestic theme going for it, but Audino is just... there.


----------



## Dar

Never used one, but reading these makes me want one. You guys must have mind-controllers in your keyboards.


----------



## sv_01

I remember that Audino sometimes opens its mouth in the animation. The first time I remember seeing it, it was a female and she was just being attacked. It looked like she was saying: "Please don't do that, it's not nice to hit a girl!"


----------



## Solar Espeon

Audino. Beautiful for grinding, not good for much else in my eyes.

New day~!







Espeon~!

It's pink. Psychic. A cat. And the tail. I have no idea why I like it, but I do. I really don't care how she does on multiplayer, it's teh awesomest pokemon in my opinion.


----------



## CJBlazer

Espeon.

Its the best eon ever, in my opinion. I currently own a Level 70 one named Star. (I don't really Rare Candy my Pokemon, but raise them naturally, so thats why Star is not lv 100)


----------



## Monoking

That art is really kewl, Espy. I absolutely love Espeon. It's one of my favorite Eeveelutions. It has a nice movelist, good design. If I could catch an Eevee, I'd be torn between Flareon and Espeon.
Oh, and here's some art I found.





DAT ASS


----------



## Spatz

Did we not do Espeon already?

Hmph...oh well.

Psy-cat, special sweeper, Ruby Carbuncle, purple, powerful, one of the more useful eeveelutions, etc, etc.

Yeah...not much else for me to say...


----------



## sv_01

Yes, we already did Espeon.


----------



## CJBlazer

Yeah, but its good we discuss her again. Afterall, Solar Espeon has been gone for a while and its good to see her input on Espeon.


----------



## Momo(th)

I don't mind Audino, because without her B/W would have been a hell lot harder

And Espeon! I like it alot, but I like Umbreon better.


----------



## Superbird

I like Espeon.


----------



## K'yoril

Espeon is my second favorite eeveelution, Umbreon is first beacause of my Ghost/Dark type obsession.

I like Audinos because ther was no way I was going to beat the E4 without slaughtering them...


----------



## Draaklug

Espeon is pretty cool, but I prefer Vaporeon. I actually had an Espeon in a Nuzlocke of mine. He was a good hard-hitter, but low defences.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Espeon is my second favorite next to Umbreon for Eeveelutions. OMG TRICK WITH TOXIC ORB. =/


----------



## Zero Moment

I'm.... okay with Espeon?
Dunno, just kinda... meh.

The Fourth-Gen Eeveelutions are the only ones I'm more than 0k with.


----------



## Spatz

Mmmm...burgers...hunh? New day, and I was completely off topic...ummm...

MEGANIUM!







Bugger learns outrage. I think that's awesome enough.


----------



## sv_01

I'm not sure about awesomeness, but it is sort of beautiful. And it revives plants. Quite useful for a herbivorous dinosaur... But aside from that, its powers are... kind of romantic.

The stat distribution is sort of weird. Well, at least it seems to favour special stats.

The gender difference makes sense.


----------



## Noctowl

Its ok.Never used one so can't really judge it.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Fact that Meganium learns Outrage is OMFGWTHAWESOME. Otherwise, not a huge fan, never used one though.

All I really have to say is... Champion Lance sends out Dragonite! Go, Meganium! *Lance starts laughing* Meganium used Outrage! It's Super Effective! Critical Hit! The foe's Dragonite fainted! What do, Lance? What do?


----------



## sv_01

I didn't know about Outrage, but it can apparently learn Dragon Tail now. It seems like the moves it can learn are like: Plain old Grass-type moves, defensive power emphasis, meh-ish physical stuff, MIGHTY FEARSOME REPTILLIAN POWER, more plainness.


----------



## CJBlazer

Today's Pokemon

Lapras




I thought of this one after recently rewatching an old Pokemon episode (Holiday Hijinx) and Lapras is my new fav water type. Reasons: Lapras knows how to use telepathy and I never knew.


----------



## Spatz

sv_01 said:


> I didn't know about Outrage, but it can apparently learn Dragon Tail now. It seems like the moves it can learn are like: Plain old Grass-type moves, defensive power emphasis, meh-ish physical stuff, MIGHTY FEARSOME REPTILLIAN POWER, more plainness.


Move tutor HGSS.


Anyways, Lapras. A guaranteed Pokemon in RBY/FRLG, water ice, bulky, and typical water-type movepool for something of it's size, with the little quirks of it's species being telepathic.

NOT SAYIN' ANYMORE!


----------



## K'yoril

Meganium seems ok, but not my favorite by far. It kinda pales in comparison to the other two Johto starters in my opinion.

I've always liked Lapras, but I'm not really sure why. It has a nice design.


----------



## Spoon

Meganium's alright in my book. I have one named Lotus in my SoulSilver. Meganium seems to be overshadowed by Typhlosion and Feraligatr, though. I find that its evolution line almost always seems to female in fanon, the anime, and even in the Mystery Dungeon games, despite having the same male to female ratio as any other starter. >: 

 As for design, Meganium has an easy on the eye color scheme, but doesn't especially stand out. I like the bud to leaf to flower evolution motif, though, which seems to be common in grass types. Always liked the idea of how its breath appearently could bring dead plants back to life. 

 So, Meganium has an alright design, but isn't especially interesting. 

 I'm surprised Lapras has remained a single stage. I really like its design, but I don't have much to say besides that.


----------



## Momo(th)

Meganium? Meh.

Lapras? Meh.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

I like Lapras a bunch. Mainly because it's a fairly versatile water type and it's telepathic.

Also, if it either evolved, got a baby form, or both, it would be interesting to see and I wouldn't be upset... unless they royally screwed with it.


----------



## Spatz

New day, new 'mon.


Mothim







Second favourite moth, and one of most favourite bugs.

DISCUSS!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Mothim was... eh. It was pretty cool looking, but it wasn't as versatile as bugs before/after it, imo. It's a bit overshadowed by its better counterparts.


----------



## CJBlazer

Mothim. I personally dislike him, mainly because of the moths. I don't like moths. Butterfree, Dustox, and Beutifly ftw!!!!


----------



## sv_01

Lapras: Beautiful, majestic, good stats that make sense for the type combination, and Water Absorb! I still remember using it against Gary's Gyarados in Fire Red. But why doesn't it learn Iron Defence?


Mothim looks sort of similar to Butterfree. But his stat distribution is more about offensive stats, and he steels honey. So pretty much meh.



Blazer said:


> Mothim. I personally dislike him, mainly because of the moths. I don't like moths. Butterfree, Dustox, and Beutifly ftw!!!!


Dustox is a moth.


----------



## CJBlazer

Looks more like a butterfly, Dustox does...


----------



## sv_01

Blazer said:


> Looks more like a butterfly, Dustox does...


Is Volcarona a better example of a moth?


Anyway, Mothim compared to the other moths:
Not weirded up and uglified like Dustox, but has low Special Defence
Plain meh in comparison with Venomoth
Very far from being as magnificent as Volcarona

And he's sleek. Aren't moths supposed to be fluffy? This guy's exoskeleton is shiny!


----------



## Superbird

I don't like it much.


----------



## CJBlazer

Volcrona is not a Moth at all.
He looks more like a flower.


----------



## sv_01

A question for Blazer: Do you mean moths as in small brown insects that eat clothes, or as in fluffy butterfly things that sometimes have feather-shaped antennas?


If Mothim didn't have the weirded up antennas, it would look like a butterfly.


----------



## K'yoril

I like Mothim's design, but I was under the impression that he was not that greatto battle with... Oh well


----------



## Dar

New Day! So the generator says...





Roselia!

I'm a personal fan. Back on my first game, (Diamond), it's pre-evolulution Budew was my first caught pokemon that never left my team. I had even kept it a Roselia! Although that was mostly because I didn't know Roselia evolved with a stone...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Roselia is cool and evolves into something even cooler that has a cape, so. Yeah, I love it. It's waaay smaller than I always assumed, at only a foot tall.


----------



## Spoon

Roselia's alright, but I prefer the rest of its line to it. I think it's the only single-stage Pokemon to go to a three stage line in one generation, though. I do like how the asymmetrical flower colors are kept throughout the whole line. Yep, even in  Budew! 

 Roselia's sexual dimorphism is probably one of the harder ones to notice. I agree with Blastoise that I wasn't expect it to be only a foot tall.


----------



## DarkAura

It's cute. No more input on Roselia is needed.

Lil' bit of trivia about Roselia from Bulbapedia:

[][][][]Roselia is the first (and so far, the only) Pokémon to receive both a pre-evolution and an evolution in the same generation. Other Pokémon that received both, though not in the same generation, are Chansey, Electabuzz and Magmar. Roselia is the only one of those Pokémon that isn't from Generation I. 

[][][][]In 2007, employees of Nintendo of America put Heracross up on the Global Trade Station for a Japanese Roselia. 

[][][][]Roselia is one of fourteen Pokémon that one can collect foreign Pokédex entries for in Pokémon Diamond and Pearl. 

[][][][]Roselia was at one time the only dual-type Grass/Poison Pokémon that did not evolve into or from anything (though this changed when Budew and Roserade were introduced). It was also the only Pokémon with its specific type combination to not be from Generation I until its evolution and pre-evolution appeared.


----------



## sv_01

Roselia is the most beautiful of her line, and has an awesome Grass-type movepool. I like the gender difference, and the flowers as well.
Both the normally coloured and the shiny form have one flower of a color that roses actually get in real life and one that isn't so realistic. And the normal one doesn't get purple, but it's the combination of red and blue, _right_? (I like purple roses because of Homestuck.)

In Gen I, there were three Grass/Poison lines, each of three stages, and the final stage always began with a V. Then Roselia appeared, and she didn't evolve. Then Budew and Roserade came, and Roselia didn't get the V, but at least a three-stage evolution. Even now that Foongus and Amoonguss were introduced, we can say that all the Grass/Poison lines that are at least partly based on _plants_ have three stages.
And Gen I still has the "V"s.


----------



## K'yoril

Roselia's only a foot tall? Wow. I never noticed that.

I usually end up using one in Hoenn and Sinnoh, mostly because of design, and typing.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

roselia are short, yes. pokémon designers have no sense of scale.

try wailord for a day.


----------



## K'yoril

sreservoir said:


> roselia are short, yes. pokémon designers have no sense of scale.
> 
> try wailord for a day.


I think 50 feet tall might be a bit excessive...


----------



## sv_01

Roselia: I think the size is weird as well. Sure, there are other Pokémon that are smaller than I imagine them (Hariyama is about the size I imagined him to be, but Machamp and Magmortar, which I think of as huge as well, are about as tall as me! And Jynx and Gardevoir aren't the size of humans with their proportions.), but Roselia is just too small!



Wailord: Majestic blue Water-type... Wait, what's wrong with its Special Defence stat? Its Ground-type counterpart has more!
Something is apparently wrong with its weight. Did someone on this site suggest that it's filled with explosive gas?
What does it eat? Baby Corphish?
Seems like the Regis were sealed in Hoenn when non-legendary mammals already existed.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

sv_01 said:


> Did someone on this site suggest that it's filled with explosive gas?


no.



sreservoir said:


> addendum: let us consider a wailord.
> 
> let us reasonably assume that the the pokédex figure of height in fact measures its longest length (by noting that roughly cylindrical pokémon with large length-to-width ratios tend to have abnormally large "height"), and that the "weight" given is a mass.
> 
> by visual approximation, we could interpret wailord proportions to be a circular cylinder with that length and diameter equal to some one-third that.
> 
> consequently, the volume of a wailord is some 266 m^3. if we naïvely divide wailord's "weight" (given in kilograms -- a mass unit, but whatever) by its volume, we find that it wailord has a density of some 1.5 kg/m^3.
> 
> now, this is just above the density of oxygen gas at standard temperature and pressure, and a bit below the density of fluorine gas at STP. we will assume that temperature of wailord and temperature outside equilibrate, and that pressure inside is no less than outside -- if it were less, wailord would have to deflate to equilibrium, unless it is inflexible, which ... would be amusing, I suppose.
> 
> note that wailord is capable of using moves such as water spout and hydro pump. it has to get that water from somewhere, and most probably stores it inside itself. it also probably has fleshy vital organs, which also have a density only slightly above that of water. keep in mind that this must all take up volume less than 0.4 m^3, and wailord has a surface area over 200 m^2, so its skin can be no thicker than 2 mm. so practically, wailord would probably have to be at a higher pressure to maintain its shape since it doesn't really have enough mass to contain a supporting structure inside -- and consequently, its skin has to be even less thick than 2 mm.
> 
> that leaves us with pretty much just gases with molar masses less than or equal to dioxygen, which, as far as I can tell, amount to dioxygen, dinitrogen, dihydrogen, helium, methane, eth[aey]ne, borane, diborane, ammonia. practically speaking, only hydrogen and helium are actually reasonable candidates for the primary constituent of wailord, because the rest are kind of massive. borane and methane, maybe. also note that helium is only normally found in the elemental state, which tends to escape from the atmosphere; and boron is rather rare. hydrogen and carbon, on the other hand, are kind of all over the place. does it surprising that dihydrogen, methane, and borane are all inflammable -- indeed, all of them are somewhat prone to spontaneously combust.
> 
> tl;dr: wailord are necessarily full of gas -- and probably likely to spontaneously combust.


----------



## Spoon

Despite that Wailord would basically be a giant combustible balloon in real life, I'm pretty fond of them ingame. If I had the money and room, I wouldn't mind getting that Time Wailord Plush either. Wailmer, on the other hand, throws me off with which set of dots are its eyes and which set are its blowholes. I /know/ the top set are the blowholes, but they look so much better as eyes. Also I think Wailord's Gen IV sprite does a fantastic job of showing how darn big one is. Wailord's appearently random use in the Regi side quest, however, is annoying.


----------



## Momo(th)

Blazer said:


> Volcrona is not a Moth at all.
> He looks more like a flower.


I always thought he looked like a lotus.
I dislike Mothim.

Roselia's meh, I do like Roserade, though.

Wailord is beast, but I'm going to get this out of the way before any one says it:

*HSoWA*


----------



## Monoking

...





. That is all.

XP


----------



## Spatz

Fat Whale. I dunno, useless to me beyond the use of getting the Regi's in RSE. I know it has tank worthy health, but, meh...


----------



## CJBlazer

Wailord is okay. I don't get why it was required to get the Regis in RSE. Thats the only use I ever had for him.


----------



## DarkAura

...I don't know exactly why yesterday became the day to talk about Wailord instead of Roselia, but how 'bout we get a new Pokemon up today?



For one, Azurill can _change its gender when it evolves._


----------



## Coroxn

DarkAura said:


> For one, Azurill can _change its gender when it evolves._


I doubt that was in any way intentional. Really, it's just the unequal gender distributions. Nothing in Azurill really implies that it was based off anything Trans*.


----------



## M&F

Lirris said:


> Fat Whale. I dunno, useless to me beyond the use of getting the Regi's in RSE. I know it has tank worthy health, but, meh...


Tank worthy HP, crap defenses, so it doesn't accomplish much.



Blazer said:


> Wailord is okay. I don't get why it was required to get the Regis in RSE. Thats the only use I ever had for him.


Relicanth are based on the coelacanth, a sea-dwelling animal who is thought to be closely related to the ancestors of land-dwelling animals. Wailord are based on the whale, a sea-dwelling animal that evolved off a land-dwelling ancestry. It's a full land/sea-themed cycle.

As for Azurill: as most baby Pokémon, highly uninteresting, although at least slightly adorable. The sex change matter adds unexpected flavor, but let's face it, it's very highly unlikely to be intentional.


----------



## K'yoril

The sex change thing happens in some fish, but Azurill isn't a fish, so I'd say it was unintentional. It's kinda cute, but meh.


----------



## Spoon

Azurill is pretty interesting in the fact that some change sex via evolution (and it has remained canon) and that all of them go from Normal-type to Water-type during evolution. Additional useless trivia states that it's only one of two Pokémon released in Generation 3 related to a previous evolution line. 

 As for the Pokémon, design wise they're not all that interesting. Although, there is an effort to make the design subtly different from Marill. Giant tail sphere, no arms, smaller ears, and white cheeks come to mind along with a pout-y personality. I think Game Freak was going for a counterpart to Pichu that never really got the attention they were hoping for it to. 

In short, there's nothing really bad about the design, but nothing that really sticks out either.


----------



## Momo(th)

Azurill's okay,but I still dislike it due to the Marill line being a rip on good ol' #25


----------



## Cerberus87

Azurill's yet another publicity stunt to sell more Pokémon plushies.


----------



## Dar

Bronzong!


A pokemon that I forget easily. However, they are rather useful, and they have an interesting type combination.


----------



## sv_01

Azurill: That poor thing got cutified/mehhed down so hard that it became a Normal-type.
I had to get one in Sapphire, for the sake of the Pokédex... It was already too late when I realized what a mistake I had done catching a male Marill and giving him an important place in my team. I caught a female just to get the egg and then released them both... There is still a creepypasta idea on my mind.


Bronzong: It's dex color might be weird in the games, but in the anime and the Sugimori art, it's greenish cyan.
Its line seems to fit the type combination best. We had got a supercomputer with the strength and personality of a dinosaur and an wish-fulfilling fairy alien in Hoenn, but an ancient artifact with great defensive power is a better representation of Psychic/Steel. And the only strange thing about its stats is the fact that its Attack is higher than its Special Attack.
In Mystery Dungeon, it isn't weak to anything. Even more defensive power!
The ones owned by NPCs outside off Battle Tower always levitate. I had to use Crunch...
It kind of looks like a dress, which makes the position of its face look weird.


----------



## M&F

sv_01 said:


> Bronzong: It's dex color might be weird in the games, but in the anime and the Sugimori art, it's greenish cyan.


Actually, many colors we consider shades of blue are considered shades of green by the Japanese. Hence, why the problem resurfaced in Gen V with Golett and Golurk similarly being classed as green.



sv_01 said:


> In Mystery Dungeon, it isn't weak to anything. Even more defensive power!


Oh yes, that was incredibly annoying. Thankfully, they still take neutral from a good ol' Thunderbolt.

Also, one thing I wonder about Bronzong is what parts of it can be moved and what parts of it can't. It sounds a bit strange, but think about it. Can that piece at the top of it be moved around? (I usually imagine it being capable of spinning) Can that thing that appears to be a mouth actually open? So on forth. A deal of my doubts would probably be solved from looking at a 3D model or one of the B/W animations, but I have yet to. Hm... I suppose I should go do it.


----------



## Noctowl

Bronzong is one of my fave Pokemon. I have one on my team, though I did change its ability to levitate (it had heatproof) as it was useless with heatproof. It was named HellsBells and I love it very much. I use it as a lead.


----------



## CJBlazer

I hate Bronzongs. Lucian's Bronzong was the only problem I ever had with Diamond's Elite 4.


----------



## K'yoril

Bronzong is kinda meh for me. It's cool, but like Blazer said, Lucian was annoying.


----------



## Momo(th)

Bronzong's pretty cool, but I like Metagross better


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Metagross > Bronzong imo, but Bronzong's design is fairly interesting nonetheless. 

I find Bronzong a nice defensive lead.


----------



## Cerberus87

Blazer said:


> I hate Bronzongs. Lucian's Bronzong was the only problem I ever had with Diamond's Elite 4.


I just Fire Blasted his ass repeatedly until it went down.


----------



## ultraviolet

I like Bronzong because it's supposed to be a bell or whatever so I always imagine it going 'bronzooonnnnnnggggggggg'


----------



## CJBlazer

Cerberus said:


> I just Fire Blasted his ass repeatedly until it went down.


*high-fives Cerb*

Yeah, thats what I did on my second run. (My Rapidash was not very strong then)

Anyways, todays Pokemon shall be Luxray.



Yeah, the true Thundercat. I say this because, well, he is an electric lion and I think he was thought of as a Thundercat. He is my fav. electric type. Also, its cool how he can see through anything.


----------



## sv_01

The basic birds and electric lions of Hoenn and Sinnoh seem to be a quartet.

I sometimes try to imagine Pokémonified versions of non-Pokémon things. In the case of Star Trek TNG, LaForge would most likely be a Luxray.

Kinda slow... but I like him.


----------



## K'yoril

Luxray's design is pretty sweet. I always make sure to grab one when going through Pearl.


----------



## Momo(th)

THUNDERCATS, GOOOOOOO!

I think Luxray's pretty epic, but those ears always annoyed me for some reason.


----------



## Dar

K'yoril said:


> Luxray's design is pretty sweet. I always make sure to grab one when going through Pearl.


This. Except I never had Pearl.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Random fact: Luxray's funny ear shaped may have come from Kimba the White Lion.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

OMG KIMBA NOWAI.

I really like Luxray, and when I play Diamon/Platinum I always have one... but I don't always evolve Shinx all the way to Luxray and sometimes just stick it in my box as a Luxio/give it an Everstone. I like Luxio a bit better, though when I'm going for stats and overallness, Luxray.


----------



## sv_01

Ehh... I try to evolve it all the way up, but I don't go for stats and stuff, I go for the Pokédex!
Plus Luxray has more of that feline dignity.


----------



## Kronos

I love Luxray as well. He reminds me of a comic I once read from Lion King. Anyways, new day, so I am guessing new Pokemon?

If so, today's shall be, umm, Mewtwo.

Mewtwo is sweet. I love this legendary. He is the only legendary I can see carrying a giant sword and going against hoards of enemies. He is a samuraia, with psychic Powers. How cool is that?


----------



## Stormecho

Luxray is cool! I like big cats, I like Electric-types usually, and I had one in my playthrough of Platinum. Also, there was an awesome Luxray in Pedestal - Pedestal made me like so many Pokemon just because of how they were portrayed, fff - and yeah. It's cool and useful, which is always good.

Mewtwo cuts buildings with a _spoon_ in the manga. And is generally really awesome. And I am generally fond of him. He was cool in R/B/Y and he is still cool now. I... also like him enough to sometimes have him show up in fanfic, though that's also because Psychic types are generally good for creating mindscrew plots.


----------



## CJBlazer

Mewtwo is amazing, i must say. The perfect clone in Project Mew. in case nobody knew he was only one out of the three clones that survived. Mewthree and four died and were deemed failures.


----------



## sv_01

I'm not very interested in legendaries created by humans in-universe. Mewtwo is just an insanely powerful psychic. That is also a messed up clone of Mew.

Mew at least had shapeshifting powers and was mysterious. Mewtwo only has power.


----------



## Monoking

ultraviolet said:


> I like Bronzong because it's supposed to be a bell or whatever so I always imagine it going 'bronzooonnnnnnggggggggg'


*hug*


Also, um, Mewtwo! It's a pretty weird looking one, innit it?..it's pretty much a big ball of creepy murderous thoughts. At least, to me.
And the very existence of a Shiny Mewtwo sprite annoys me. What, did they make more while we weren't looking?
Same thing with Genesect.


----------



## K'yoril

I kinda like Mewtwo, definitely one of my favorite Gen I pokemon, though sv does have a point. Mew is better, and Genesect is kinda stupid looking for me.


----------



## M&F

Mewtwo is overrated as _fuck_.

Don't get me wrong, it's an amazing Pokémon; however, it's right up there with Pikachu and Charizard. Like these other two, the sheer amount of attention it gets can become very annoying.


----------



## Momo(th)

I always name my Mewtwo "Giygas" due to pictures like this.


----------



## Spoon

Mewtwo's always been interesting to me. It has definitely been a large part of the franchise, especially in the early years and its relationship with Mew is also cool to explore. Its second neck has always bothered me, however. 

 On the subject of overrated Pokemon, if you're a fan of an overrated Pokemon does the excessive attention it gets annoy or entertain* you? I mean if a lot of people like a certain Pokemon, it makes sense, marketing-wise, to appeal to the majority. But! I can see how that can also frustrate people who tend to like the less popular ones.

 *I couldn't think of a word that exactly works here, so think of the opposite of annoy.


----------



## Dar

Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> Mewtwo is overrated as _fuck_.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's an amazing Pokémon; however, it's right up there with Pikachu and Charizard. Like these other two, the sheer amount of attention it gets can become very annoying.


This.


----------



## Negrek

Eeee Mewtwo! A favorite of old, and definitely among the pokémon with the most interesting stories attached to them. I'm really pleased that I got to use him as a main character in one of my more recent 'fics, since he's pretty much just a really messed-up kid with so many fun issues to explore. Also great for writing really dramatic/fun action-y kind of scenes. Most of my absolute favorite scenes to write from that story involve him, most of all one where he's talking to the protagonist, and this Rocket grunt tries to sneak up on him. Mewtwo just casually swats him into the wall with his tail, crushing his rib cage, and then just keeps on talking calmly while the guy's lying there, drowning in his own blood, and the protagonist is all "O_o Shit..." It's loads of fun to have a character you can just _let loose_ every now and again and get some really spectacular stuff done.

And hey, his shiny form is even my favorite color! It's just too perfect. Even if the shiny thing is entirely nonsensical.

So yup Mewtwo appreciation post mostly involving me blathering about my fanfics. Mewtwo Mewtwo Mewtwo :D


----------



## CJBlazer

Yep. Well, today's Pokemon shall be umm

Blaziken



Hey, how cool is this, a Fire Chicken that can kick butt!!!!! This was my fav Hoenn norm Pokemon for certain. (Quaza being my overall fav). I love this chicken.


----------



## Superbird

<3 <3 <3

I love Blaziken so much. It's in my top 3.


----------



## Kronos

Blaziken is so awesome. Its one of my fav fighting types, though Dewott is also cool. I can imagine a battle between those two.


----------



## Spatz

Once one of my most favored starters, and Pokemon. However that has easily changed over time...

Anyways, this thing essentially got crowned champion of starters due to an awesome DW ability on top of the Holy Grail of physical fighting moves. (i.e. Speed Boost + HJK)


----------



## XXMijumaruXX

Blaziken's a great Pokemon, and one of my most favourite FIre-Types. I used to use on in my Emerald game.


----------



## sv_01

Fire and Fighting. Argh. Bad combination.

Otherwise, it's a messed up anthropomorphic chicken with no beak that is in neither of the egg groups it should be in. And males have longer "hair".

An interesting thing I noticed:
English name: Blaziken
Species: The Blaze Pokémon
Ability: Blaze

I don't like Fighting-types, and this one is ugly as well. And combined with Fire, which is the opposite of the martial arts aspect of the Fighting type by personality, making the combination just plain wrong. Wrong among Fire-types and wrong among birds. Fire-type birds are supposed to be majestic, like Moltres!


----------



## DarkAura

sv_01 said:


> Fire and Fighting. Argh. Bad combination.
> 
> Otherwise, it's a messed up anthropomorphic chicken with no beak that is in neither of the egg groups it should be in. And males have longer "hair".
> 
> An interesting thing I noticed:
> English name: Blaziken
> Species: The Blaze Pokémon
> Ability: Blaze
> 
> I don't like Fighting-types, and this one is ugly as well. And combined with Fire, which is the opposite of the martial arts aspect of the Fighting type by personality, making the combination just plain wrong. Wrong among Fire-types and wrong among birds. *Fire-type birds are supposed to be majestic, like Moltres!*


But chickens aren't majestic...


----------



## M&F

sv_01 said:


> Fire and Fighting. Argh. Bad combination.
> 
> Otherwise, it's a messed up anthropomorphic chicken with no beak that is in neither of the egg groups it should be in. And males have longer "hair".
> 
> An interesting thing I noticed:
> English name: Blaziken
> Species: The Blaze Pokémon
> Ability: Blaze
> 
> I don't like Fighting-types, and this one is ugly as well. And combined with Fire, which is the opposite of the martial arts aspect of the Fighting type by personality, making the combination just plain wrong. Wrong among Fire-types and wrong among birds. Fire-type birds are supposed to be majestic, like Moltres!


Do types really dictate what the Pokémon that have them should be like?

Anyways, Blaziken. It would easily be my favorite Hoenn starter if it didn't have to compete with Sceptile. They're quite cool. It was rather disappointing to see it become overshadowed by Infernape, even if I also like Infernape considerably; it's nice to see it make a comeback with Speed Boost now, though.


----------



## Dar

Kronos said:


> Blaziken is so awesome. Its one of my fav fighting types, though Dewott is also cool. I can imagine a battle between those two.


Dewott isn't a fighting type...

Anyways, Blaziken is my fav fire type, and the father of all fire/fighting pokemon, I believe. (And by that I mean the first fire/fighting type.)


----------



## Momo(th)

DarkAura said:


> But chickens aren't majestic...


Moegami begs to differ.

Blazeken is alright, but I leik Sceptile more as my favorite Hoen starter!


----------



## ultraviolet

sv_01 said:


> Otherwise, it's a messed up anthropomorphic chicken with no beak that is in neither of the egg groups it should be in. And males have longer "hair".


what? first of all, it does have a beak:






secondly, what does it matter if the male forme has longer hair? o.o what an oddly specific reason to not like something. It's not even much longer, really.



> And combined with Fire, which is the opposite of the martial arts aspect of the Fighting type by personality, making the combination just plain wrong.


what on earth does this even mean? 


> Fire-type birds are supposed to be majestic, like Moltres!


well the thing is, there aren't any other ones except these two and ho-oh, and if they were all majestic, beautiful birds then things would probably get pretty boring! it's fun to challenge conventions sometimes!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

I prefer Swampert... *shot*

But Blaziken's my second choice, and well, with its Dream World ability, holy crap.
I also like the design to some extent. And what's wrong with guys with long hair? Really?


----------



## sv_01

ultraviolet said:


> what on earth does this even mean?


Well, it's one of those Fighting-types that fight like humans and use professional techniques and stuff, and Fire-types tend to act more like wild animals. Yes, I'm weird.


As for the hair, there might not be anything wrong about guys with long hair, but I just expect girls to have longer hair. I understand it in the Shinx line's case because they're lions, but this is different.





And the next entity shall be the mighty fearsome... Wait, who's number 594?






Argh.

Alomomola... Nice name creation. 

Shouldn't it be special biased?

Its White Pokédex entry says it embraces wounded Pokémon. But how does it embrace them with those fins? It sounds more like a Jellicent thing.

Usually hard to find, but annoying when you are looking for Jellicent because of EVs. Makes me think something like: Go away, tough-scaled fish, your feeble mind cannot grasp my weird motives.


----------



## Mad MOAI

It's... actually sort of pretty and nice-looking. Like a Pokémon you'd expect to see in a Contest. I'll have to keep it in mind. I've never used one, so I have no clue what it's like. But yay ocean sunfish.

at least it's not dying behind my house


----------



## Dar

It's pretty.
Also, I'm still trying to figure out why people thought the Luvdisc -> Alamomola thing. The only things they have in common are the color and fishiness.


----------



## K'yoril

I always mess up its name. I think its Alomola every time...


----------



## DarkAura

And the heart shapeness is also a similarity between Luvdisc and Alomomola. Seriously, Alomomola looks like a Luvdisc with added features. (Poor Luvdisc doesn't have any redeeming qualities, other than its cry being short.)

Alomomola is one of four Pokemon whose name is a palindrome...So yeah. That.


----------



## blazheirio889

I like Alomomola because they're based off of sunfish (seriously, its scientific name is mola mola) and sunfish just look silly. :D


----------



## Spatz

All of you are spelling it wrong.
It's Alomamola.

damn fish, always soaking mah pokemon, always being a solo cleric.


----------



## Spoon

For those wondering about why Luvdisc doesn't evolve into Alomomola, I think this link might explain that well. (You'll have to scroll down a bit, though.)

 Never noticed that its name was a palindrome before!

 Uh, Alomomola's alright. Haven't used one before and the design isn't my favorite. I do appreciate the it being based off a sunfish, though.


----------



## sv_01

Lirris said:


> damn fish, always soaking mah pokemon, always being a solo cleric.


What's bad about it healing your Pokémon or making them resistant to its own moves?



Oh me, this thread is going inactive. The next Pokémon will be...





Purrloin.

It's an evil cat that steals people's stuff stuff. I don't like when cats are evil.

Also the first of the two-stage cat lines that isn't a Normal-type.

Well, at least it's a better cat than Skitty. But I still prefer Glameow.

And Liepard seems less evil to me..


----------



## CJBlazer

Purrloin, so cool and cute-looking.

Anyways, this should be a good Pokemon:

Cofagrigus



Weirdest Pokemon ever. Weird look, weird name, and all. (try saying Cofagrigus ten times fast). Still a cool Pokemon.


----------



## Spatz

High Def Ghost. I 'unno, haven't used/raised one, and it's not a design I find intriguing. Plus the one anime episode with them kind of creeped me out... i.e. It was walking face up with it's four hands arched in a way that rreminded me of the "Unborn" movie trailer...


----------



## Momo(th)

I despise Alomamola. Too many memories with Sweet Kiss Luvdisc.

Purrloin is meh to me, it just seems to be the one half of dark pokemon that are mammals. Skitty > Purrloin

Cofragrigus! God I love that thing. It's one of the few pokemon known to attack and even kill humans. I remember seeing it's artwork for the first time. It was love at first sight.


----------



## Noctowl

Used one in my nuzlocke. It was weak as anything. Quite disappointing, if it could have a higher sp attack it would be brilliant.


----------



## blazheirio889

I'm not very fond of the design. It's a nice concept, but the design clashes a bit, and I feel like the hands are more cartoony than menacing. That said, it's not /bad/, per se, but I've seen better.

As a fighter, it's a great physical wall in the lower tiers. A nice Trick Room Nasty Plotter, too, or you could go the Calm Mind route to patch up its less-than-ideal sp. def.


----------



## Wargle

It's really hard to take Cofagrigus seriously when it has that GET IN MA BELLEH look.

but seriously, it looks awesome, but it doesn't look like a killer. And I hate its ability. So annoying.

And you have to nickname it to trade it because the censor sees Co*FAG*grigus and labels it offensive.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

?? hands


----------



## sv_01

It's rather strange that Lenora doesn't have Ghost-types instead of Normal-types, being a mysterious archeologist from a region where thwo Ghost lines look like ancient artifact.

The stats make sense for a sarcophagus with four ghostly legs sticking out of it. It's like a Shuckle with tentacles made of ectoplasm.

And it eats grave robbers. Sort of reminds me of Victreebel, which eats jungle explorers. Might eat archeologists as well...


----------



## Coroxn

sv_01 said:


> It's rather strange that Lenora doesn't have Ghost-types instead of Normal-types, being a mysterious archeologist from a region where thwo Ghost lines look like ancient artifact.
> 
> And it eats grave robbers. Sort of reminds me of Victreebel, which eats jungle explorers. Might eat archeologists as well...


This is WHY she doesn't have Ghost Pokémon. She used to, but then a Cofagrious ate her children, and she's been a normal gym leader ever since.


----------



## CJBlazer

Hmm, today's Pokemon.
 I would say today's shall be: Banette



A cool ghost type, though very creepy looking.


----------



## Spatz

Woo, Frisk/Thief.

Essentially the perfect way to find items in game such as Thick CLubs, Dragon Scales and such (Gen IV onwards). I like the design, it's the best way to take the creepy cuteness of shuppet, and amplify the creepiness. I still can safely say that this ghost is not a huge favorite of mine, there are too many others competing there.

Also, go to DA and search up Gnasher and Banette. The results should be quite interesting.


----------



## Monoking

I love Banette! I really like the story about it, how it was an abandoned puppet or something. And that stupid tail. Love it. I actually think it's kind of cute.
And don't even get me started on its zipper mouth!


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace

Hmm, Banette, I love Banette, mainly because he looks creepy to me. He is my fav ghost-type.


----------



## Momo(th)

Banette is up there as one of my favorite ghost Pokemon. I mean, it's a voodoo doll!


----------



## sv_01

A discarded doll that has gone evil... It should have a "good" counterpart that is just sad and wants a friend... I prefer Shuppet.


----------



## Noctowl

I love Banette, its one of my fave ghost types.


----------



## K'yoril

Love Banette's design, and I like it more since it's one of the few events I have.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Yeah, Banette was seriously one of my favourite pokemon, but then I looked over it's design a bit harder, and I dunno, it just seems a bit ugly and... how should I say this? It looks like something that is clumsy. And I don't like clumsy things. Still, I like the whole evil puppet thing, and Shuppet is just so cute ^_^. However, if I were to play Ruby/Sapphire/whatnot I'd probably choose Duskull over Shuppet, cuz the whole line is awesome, no matter how useless Dusknoir might seem. Obviously both if I could, but having two ghost types would just be a waste. And now I'm rambling. Cheers!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I love Banette! It's got a zippermouth and a fluffytail and everything! In addition, I have one in White that knows Double Team and holds a Brightpowder, so. Love love love love _love_.


----------



## CJBlazer

Today's pokemon (and I am not sure why I never did this before....)

Houndoom




Why did I not discuss my favorite Pokemon? Houndoom is awesome. I have one in Pearl right now that I nicknamed Amber. (Idea came with a little help from Richie and others). He/she is awesome. A dark/fire pokemon is also great typing.


----------



## Spatz

Special sweeper thats stabs DP and Flamethrower. Dunno, cool design, but I feel they could've modelled it after a mastif instead of a doberman.

Also overshone in terms of battling by a lot. Not to mention it's relative inavailability in most games during a normal playthrough (other than Pt.)


----------



## Momo(th)

Houndoom's pretty cool, but it pissed me off when I couldn't get one until I beat the E4 in the classic Gold.


----------



## K'yoril

It's cool, but as was already mentioned, its lack of availability is annoying.


----------



## Dar

I believe someone once said something like...


> CHARIZARD AINT GOT NOTHIN' ON MY HOMBOII HOUNDOOM. DEM HORNS MAN, DEM HORNS.


This isn't the original quote. I was just to lazy to find the original.


----------



## Zero Moment

Eh, it's okay. Not really that special.

But if, say, it had a full-fledged cerberus evo? It'd be cooler by association.


----------



## sv_01

Blazer said:


> Today's pokemon (and I am not sure why I never did this before....)
> 
> Houndoom


You _did_ do this before.


----------



## CJBlazer

Oh, i did....well, today's Pokemon shall be...

Marowak



Marowak is my fav ground type.


----------



## sv_01

Now I remembered that if you catch the ghost in the Lavender Tower without a Silph Scope, its nickname is GHOST.
I see most of its moves are rather good, and the fact that it's slow and doesn't learn any Special moves is just a Ground-type thing.
And... False Swipe is useful.


----------



## M&F

Miles late but Banette are _awesome_.

On Marowak. They and Cubone now learn Retaliate at high levels. Max power forever?


----------



## Spatz

Marowak + Thick Club = One of top five highest potential attack stats w/o using stat boosting moves. Yep, Marowak stands as a powerful physical tank that relies heavily on it's club.


----------



## CJBlazer

sv_01 said:


> Now I remembered that if you catch the ghost in the Lavender Tower without a Silph Scope, its nickname is GHOST.


How exactly do you catch that Marowak? I was always told its impossible, but there is some glitch isn't there? What is it?


----------



## sv_01

Blazer said:


> How exactly do you catch that Marowak? I was always told its impossible, but there is some glitch isn't there? What is it?


I don't know. I just read it somewhere.


----------



## Monoking

Blazer said:


> How exactly do you catch that Marowak? I was always told its impossible, but there is some glitch isn't there? What is it?


You can't catch the ghost, but you can at least battle it. The glitch involves having a Pokedoll, and it's the Pokedoll itself you battle the ghost with. 

I'm pretty sure that just ends up messing up your game, however.


----------



## K'yoril

Marowak is pretty cool. I like it better than Sandslash at any rate.


----------



## Momo(th)

Marowak's pretty cool; it was the ultimate False Swiper in it's hayday.


----------



## Dar

MAROWAKMAROWAKMAROWAKYAAAY! It's the evolution of my favorite ground-type, which is also my favorite pokemon of all time, (tied with Absol), Cubone!


----------



## Mai

(Banette are _perfect_ and I need to check this thread more often.)

Marowak! I love them. An association with ghosts without being a ghost type is nice, and their origin is worth quite a few headcanons. All in all, they're a very interesting pokemon.


----------



## blazheirio889

:D I love Marowak so much. It's my favourite ground-type. It's so wonderfully morbid and a really interesting Pokemon overall. The design is simple and I love how the bone motif is carried through the line. After evolution, it seems like the Pokemon's grown into its skull, as it looks more like its actual head than a mask.

Even though this thing is super-slow and rather frail, I love to use it competitively. It's got the most attack, unboosted, thanks to Thick Club. I used to pass speed and attack to it with Ninjask and sweep, but that doesn't work out very well all the time. :P Maybe I'll try a Trick Room team.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Marowak is awesome, BUT IT WASN'T SUPPOSED TO EXIST. The "beta" stages of the game had a 3-stage Evo for Cubone to KANGASKHAN of all things. Hence the glitch Pokémon that evolves into Kangaskhan. I am glad, however, that they DID make Marowak, because Cubone would just be a bit sad if they completely removed evolution from it. And the moves it can learn are pretty neat.


----------



## K'yoril

New day, new mon right?

The RNG says...

Seadra!

I kinda like Seadra's design, certainly more than Horsea's, but its evolution is still better. I never end up using any of them though.


----------



## Nidote

Seadra's kind of a strange case. It's design is pretty cool but a lot of things seem odd. Like how Horsea and Kingdra both get swift swim but Seadra has poison point for some reason. It's also one of those pokemon that get sadly overlooked.


----------



## sv_01

Ehh, I suppose it has good moves... But it's a bit too spiky. Otherwise pretty much meh. Without the Dragon type, its Special Defense is so low...


----------



## Mad MOAI

Seadra, yay! I actually confirmed a while ago that Seadra is my favorite Pokémon, as it has been for a couple of years now. Not sure why I like it... probably because it's blue and aquatic, and it looks pretty.


----------



## Momo(th)

Seadra was pretty cool, but I always like Kingdra better.


----------



## Superbird

ShinyUmbreonX3 said:


> Marowak is awesome, BUT IT WASN'T SUPPOSED TO EXIST. The "beta" stages of the game had a 3-stage Evo for Cubone to KANGASKHAN of all things. Hence the glitch Pokémon that evolves into Kangaskhan. I am glad, however, that they DID make Marowak, because Cubone would just be a bit sad if they completely removed evolution from it. And the moves it can learn are pretty neat.


Marowak was supposed to be the second stage all along, I think.

As for Seadra, I'm pretty much ambivalent.


----------



## K'yoril

Another day already?
RNGs say Snivy is to be discussed.


Snivy is pretty cool looking, but is a little too popular in my opinion. Smugleaf is a cool name though.


----------



## Dar

Snivy is my favorite Unova starter, and the only grass starter I've ever picked. That is all.


----------



## Momo(th)

Snivy is kind of meh to me, but When I first tried one out in White it was a shiny starter!


----------



## K'yoril

Seraph said:


> Snivy is kind of meh to me, but When I first tried one out in White it was a shiny starter!


You sir are a lucky duck


----------



## Mai

I love all three first stages of the Unovan starters! Emboar, though...

Anyway. Snivy is cool; I never ended up picking them as my starter, but they weren't that annoying to train up regardless. If I ever restart my game, I'll probably try them out again.


----------



## DarkAura

Snivy are cute. Though I'd pick Oshawott for a starter.


----------



## Zexion

Went with Snivy in Black and never looked back. Helped me defeat N in the final
battle. Itis so cute.


----------



## Spatz

Snivy was in my first two Black runs. Afterwards I subbed an Oshawott before I actually did my runs in Bird mono and Rock mono, as well as the Alex Kurohari run.

Anyways, Snivy's cool, but has clearly gained some negative creedo due to Smugleaf.

Fun Pokemon, if not a poor movepool for either of it's attacking stats.


----------



## Surfingpichu

I'm doing Snivy in my blind run of White right now. X3 I have to say, I like him, but I feel like I don't use him as much as I've used my starters in the past.  He kind of leaves something to be desired in a starter.Though, now that he's evolved he DOES hit harder. I blame vine whip for being a terrible attack. =P


----------



## sv_01

Looks good, acts cool, and yay for defensive stats and Speed. Also has good moves.

But what are they doing in the Field egg group? I know it makes them compatible with the more obvious snakes, but those should be in the Monster egg group too. They are reptiles!


----------



## Momo(th)

Hey, it's easter, so







I like Buneary, but I HATE it's evolution.


----------



## sv_01

Seraph said:


> I like Buneary, but I HATE it's evolution.


That's interesting, because the Pokémon's feelings towards you are quite likely to be opposite.

Anyway, Buneary has rather good stats and looks sort of cute. And it's like you have to win its trust to make her evolve.

I came up with a comparison between some anime characters: If Ash had a Buneary, he would treat it as a friend and be surprised when it evolved. If Conway had a Buneary, he would go to Amity Square and the massage salons with it, and do other stuff that makes Pokémon happy in the games. If Paul had a Buneary, he would make the most of Frustration.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

Oh, that thing. 
I remember when I first played Diamond I caught one and stuffed it in the daycare for the rest of the game. I come back to show my Ditto it's new permanent residence and I find a level 51 rabbit bouncing about. At first I thought it was awesome and battled with it for a bit, but it soon became apparent that it just wasn't that great. Silly daycare.

On the whole, Buneary just bugs me. Something about the design with a bit of anime sprinkled in.. I dunno. It's evo I can tolerate. Does Lopunny learn Bounce too?


----------



## DarkAura

It's cute. That's the only reason I like it.


----------



## Spatz

I played it once in...Pearl I think. I dunno, shallow level up pool (and the disappointing lack of TMs acquirable...) made it awkward to use. I think mine had Jump Kick, Dizzy Punch and then two other moves, but I seriously cannt remember.

Not a huge fan of it's design, prolly because the one ear is always rolled up. I hate it;s primary anime appearance, mainly because of it;s consistant attempts to show it;s affection to Pikachu. It's like it was supposed to be playing the stupid stereotype it's evolution has. Also, I'd hate to be a male of the species, it'd be a living nightmare having other males unable to discern your gender, and become attracted to you (oh, and before a "Oh well pokemon should be able to easily determine one another's gender" arguement, may I give you reference to this episode).


----------



## Dar

I remember when I was six, in my first run through Diamond, a Lopunny saved my E4 run.


----------



## DarkAura

New day.  Today's Ampharos.


----------



## Dar

Ampharos :D Yaaaaay. It's my favorite Johto Electric-type, although i hate how it loses its fluff.


----------



## blazheirio889

Wow, I'm so used to seeing the shiny version in Denryu's avatar that when I saw the normal version, I did a bit of a double take.

Anyway, Ampharos is one of my favourite electric types. In the second gen. games, I always have one on my team. It's pretty different as far as electric types go - not really spiky or anything, and it's cute! :D Look at that face. And those flippers. It's like a bipedal sheep-penguin thing with a long tail. I don't even know, but it's cute.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

It's amazing. We don't even know what it is, but it's so different from other electric-types. I love it.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

ampharos why so slow, is huge problem.

that, and movepool has severe limitations.


----------



## Spoon

I thought a list of previously done Pokemon would be helpful, seeing how many Pokemon have been done thus far. Listed in chronological order. Double checked the list, but feel free to look for errors or make suggestions. :D

 Salamance, Zoroark, Oshawott, Keldeo, Tyrogue, Zweilous, Escavalier, Raichu, Torterra, Huntail, Scyther, Croagunk, Buizel, Meloetta (both formes), Miltank, Mightyena, Qwilfish, Sceptile, Kyurem (all formes), Houndoom, Girafarig, Rayquaza, Espeon, Durant, Linoone, Hitmonlee, Eevee, Tynamo, Ditto, Charizard, Spiritomb, Flygon, Joltik, Vanilluxe, Squirtle, Chandelure, Volcarona, Audino, Espeon, Meganium, Lapras, Mothim, Roselia, Wailord, Azurill, Bronzong, Luxray, Mewtwo, Blaziken, Alomomola, Purrloin, Cofagrigus, Banette, Houndoom, Marowak, Seadra, Snivy, Buneary, Ampharos, Sawk & Throh, Golbat, Pikachu, Combusken, Octillery, Golurk, Manaphy, Lugia, Poliwhirl, Jumpluff, Shuckle, Swampert, Gengar, Timburr, Totodile, Wartortle, Magikarp, Lillipup, Reuniclus, Torkoal, Gallade, Klink, Sandslash, and Blitzle. 

 Also, here's a random generator specifically for Pokemon. Additionally, here's Bulbapedia, smogon, or veekun for those needing a Pokedex of sorts. Finally, control+F will always be your friend. 

 As for today's Pokemon, Ampharos has a spiffy design. Although, I miss the wool. How a sheep goes to a kangaroo, I will never know.


----------



## K'yoril

Nice design, but as was previously mentioned, its changes are weird. All in all, I like it.


----------



## Dar

We did Espeon twice :O


----------



## Spoon

Dar said:


> We did Espeon twice :O


 It's on there twice, as is Houndoom. Thanks, though! If you (or anyone else) find(s) any mistakes or has a suggestion on/for the list, I'd be happy to hear! :D


----------



## Spatz

Mmm. Ampharos. Used that in my HG run (both times) and found it to be a satisfactory electric type. Don't like it's late access to Power Gem though, never ended up training them that far...

It's design is interesting, and the story behind it's english name is quite cool. I find it to be of the upper cream of electric types over all, and a competant Pokemon for a Johto run.


----------



## Coroxn

Not a fan of Ampharos. The first time I ever saw it I thought it was the pre-evo of this awesome electric scorpion. I was pretty disappointed with the truth.


----------



## Superbird

Ampharos is so huggable! ...except for the electrocuting thing, that is.


----------



## Momo(th)

Spoon said:


> I thought a list of previously done Pokemon would be helpful, seeing how many Pokemon have been done thus far. Listed in chronological order.
> 
> Salamance
> Zoroark
> Oshawott
> Keldeo
> Tyrogue
> Zweilous
> Escavalier
> Raichu
> Torterra
> Huntail
> Scyther
> Croagunk
> Buizel
> Meloetta
> Miltank
> Mightyena
> Qwilfish
> Sceptile
> Kyurem (all formes)
> Houndoom
> Girafarig
> Rayquaza
> Espeon
> Durant
> Linoone
> Hitmonlee
> Eevee
> Tynamo
> Ditto
> Charizard
> Spiritomb
> Flygon
> Joltik
> Vanilluxe
> Squirtle
> Chandelure
> Volcarona
> Audino
> Espeon
> Meganium
> Lapras
> Mothim
> Roselia
> Wailord
> Azurill
> Bronzong
> Luxray
> Mewtwo
> Blaziken
> Alomomola
> Purrloin
> Cofagrigus
> Banette
> Houndoom
> Marowak
> Seadra
> Snivy
> Buneary
> Ampharos



I am going to sig this useful little list.

Also, Amphrados! I love it's design, and the fact it can learn Signal Beam makes it all the more awesome!


----------



## Spatz

Seraph said:


> I am going to sig this useful little list.
> 
> Also, Amphrados! I love it's design, and the fact it can learn Signal Beam makes it all the more awesome!


UR. You should spoiler it in your sig so it doesn't look big and in the way like...


----------



## Momo(th)

Lirris said:


> UR. You should spoiler it in your sig so it doesn't look big and in the way like...


Sorry! Is this better?


----------



## Spatz

Shoot, I'm thinking of a different board where spoilers are hidden inside an pressable button...


----------



## sv_01

The transformation is complete. The sheep has completely turned into a reptile. at least it's not as creepy as Flaaffy. But wait, wasn't its old menu icon the cow?

High Special Attack, Special Defense higher than physical stats, and... That thing is _slow_!
Well, it doesn't look very speedy either.

I hadn't realized the meaning of the "pharos" in its name until my father noticed.

Nothing else to say. I'm not that interested in it.


----------



## Spatz

UR. New day!

Double feature day: Sawk & Throh.

Discuss!


----------



## Momo(th)

Ugggh. I infinitely prefer Throh, but since Nintendo/Game Freak always has to make someone better, Sawk is awesome. The fact they were clothes makes them pretty awesome though.


----------



## Spatz

Reason I posted these two is due to where the Anime is at (Japanese).

I like Sawk better, he has a very aggresive build, with good speed, powerful attack, powerful moves, and Sturdy as an ability.

Throh is cool, but his movepool seems a little more defensively oriented, as well as his stats.

But in the long run this image should illustrate my feeling towards these two.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Ampharos: So. Cuuutee! ^_^ How can you not love it?!
Sawk/Troh: I like 'em, they're quite cool as a duo, and alone, Sawk gets a good spot on my list of perfect pokemon.


----------



## sv_01

Throh: Meh. With those stats, I would consider him to be the better one if he wasn't an ugly Fighting-type. But that robe reminds me of Yoda for some reason. Maybe if there was a green-skinned Aura user Fighting-type wearing it...
Sawk: Less meh. More on the speedy side. Not as different from Throh as Heracross is from Pinsir, but the kinds of differences are similar.

They are the new Hitmons. In Gen VI, they might get connected.


----------



## K'yoril

That image gave me a chuckle. I like the blue one (Sawk?) better, but I've never used either.


----------



## Spoon

I'm not a big fan of most fighting-types as a lot of them are too humanoid for my tastes. And Sawk and Throh fall into that category, unfortunately. I've kind of warmed up to them, though. Partly due to the Bert and Ernie references and this really amusing fan art of Sawk watering flowers. I think how Throh travel in packs of five is a reference to judo (?) teams. Throh's probably my favorite of the two.


----------



## Spatz

This place is feeling as inactive as the pallet tribune

Alrighty then, new Pokemon:







Derp-Bat. The original bat. And likely one of the least used RBY Pokemon EVAR!


----------



## Dar

Highly annoying in caves later in the games, but the one time I used it (when I was six) it helped in a few situations. Also, never use a grass-type against it.


----------



## Spoon

Never used one before, although I don't find them all that annoying in cave. I bet it helps almost always having an Electric-type to fry them (and Zubat.) Also, along with Wigglytuff and Mew, Golbat will always have the best worst Old!Sprite. I do wonder how the heck they close their mouths. Crobat's pretty awesome in my book, though.


----------



## sv_01

The ugliest one of its line. Crobat is great, but Golbat... Just no. It's ugly, annoying, and its enormous mouth slows it down a lot. A good reason for taking a Rapidash to the Victory Road, and the kind of fearsome that doesn't inspire admiration. Also where does it keep its brain?

And now I remembered The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy. Because of the Pokédex number, you know. Argh.


----------



## Momo(th)

sv_01 said:


> And now I remembered The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy. Because of the Pokédex number, you know. Argh.


Arceus, stand aside, Golbat here is the new god!


----------



## K'yoril

I used to hate these things, but then I got one in my LG Nuzlocke, and I grew attached. Crobat is still infinitely cooler though.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

When I was younger I was terrified of it's old sprite. That freaking maw! I looked away when ever I saw even a hint of that sprite. Now, though, I just point and laugh.
At the sprite or myself is the question.

No, but seriously, those things ruin Victory Road for me. I'm in there fighting the resident tanks for defense EVs and these things swoop in, confuse me, _poison me_, and when I get around to defeating them I waste a few EVs on speed. I love to draw Golbat because their design is just so "wat" anatomically, but I cringe at the thought of battling a particularly skilled/lucky one.


----------



## Spoon

Hmm, let's go with Pikachu today! :D


----------



## Zero Moment

Eh. Pikachu is overrated.


----------



## Spatz

SPATZ! As a youth that is...

As much as there are often twenty other Pokemon that are more usable, as well as better movepools, I always have a soft spot for this evolutionary line (though I prefer Rai better). Pikachu became truly usable (to a sense) by the third gen when it learned Volt Tackle. THis made it unique and interesting, and thus a much more viable Pokemon, if not just for the lulz...


----------



## Dar

Overrated. Raichu much better. That is all.


----------



## sv_01

Seraph said:


> Arceus, stand aside, Golbat here is the new god!


The new god? Argh... The closest they could get to gods is replacing Dusknoir as Giratina's nightgaunts, and that's still unlikely.


Anyway, Pikachu: The original electric rodent. Its stats look promising, but they tried too hard to make it cute. It looks better than Raichu, but still pretty much meh.


----------



## Aisling

I have a nostalgic little soft spot for Pikachu. Even though there are other Pokemon I like better, I would still be thrilled to have Pikachu as a pet. I had a life-sized plush of one, and a smaller talking one with light-up cheeks and a moving mouth when you squeezed his hands... they went with me everywhere!

I've also always wanted to have one of those crazy broken sweeper Pikachus. I spent the longest time in Soul Silver trying to get a Pikachu with Surf using the PokeWalker... I wanted to teach it Thunder and Rain Dance so I could make all my friends shit bricks. After a few weeks I gave up on that though...


----------



## Spoon

Ha, looks like I forgot to add my two cents.

 Well, let's just start out with for a mascot, Pikachu is a pretty good choice. Definitely appeals to multiple demographics and is pretty adorable in my humble opinion. A single mascots is silly, especially with a series with a ton of potential ones. I do understand, though, why some fans can't stand Pikachu and its overexposure (or just plain don't like it), but I'm sure if Pokemon's mascot was another Pokemon, it'd have a similar amount of Base Breaker-ing.  Clefairy! 

 It might be that I started out with Yellow or that I used to watched the anime religiously, but I still like the little bugger. Pikachu isn't my favorite, but, like Alraune, I definitely have a nostalgic little soft spot for it. I prefer the old chubby Pikachu, but I don't mind the current design. White bellied ones are the best. They have the best tail ever, too.


----------



## K'yoril

Pikachu are pretty cool. I rarely use one, just out of simple unluckiness in Viridian Forest, but I distinctly remember how estatic I was when I found one in Leaf Green (my first game).


----------



## sv_01

Here comes yet another entity. Who might it be?





Oh, it's just Combusken.
I don't like Fighting-types, and this one is just plain meh, despite the Fire aspect. And with the voice it has in the anime, it should be able to learn Screech or something.

Its shape makes it look like a _very_ inappropriate pun.


----------



## Spatz

Pre-cursor to the only starter to ever hit Uber tier.

I dunno, not exactly the most enjoyable starter mid-form (I have a formula that: basic stage are cute-esque, stage 1 are cool, and stage 2 are supposed to be over-sized, and look powerful), but it's also not exactly the worst.

I often got it to the Blaziken form quickly enough to have too little of an impression on it.


----------



## Zapi

Asdf I can't believe I missed the Pikachu discussion! The little guy has pretty much always been my favorite Pokémon ever. He's just adorable! How can you not like him? <333 Well, unless you're one of the people who is annoyed with all the attention he gets, but...still!

As for Combusken, he's pretty...meh, as far as second evolutions of starters go. I like Torchic and Blaziken quite a bit, but not their middle stage.

And Golbat: I actually used one on a poison mono of FireRed (you can't evolve golbat until you get the National Pokédex in that game), and he was pretty good. Except for the fact that he couldn't learn Fly until he evolved in that gen, which was incredibly annoying. I agree that Crobat is much cooler, though.


----------



## Coroxn

Ugh, second-stage starters.

Second-stage Pokémon in general should be made more apparent, most are barely used at all in games. Gamefreak should have every Pokémon's maximum level raised to 200 and then have the starters evolve to their second stage at 70, then third at 140. We would have to get used to them a lot more.


----------



## Zero Moment

And thus, the trend is started where ALL THE FIRE-TYPE STARTERS ARE ALSO FIGHTING FOREVER AND EVER

Combusken is pretty cool, though.


----------



## Spatz

NEW DAY

Today's Pokemon is:







The living cannon, and LoZ reference at the same time!

DISCUSS!


----------



## K'yoril

Octillery is meh looking to me. I've always wanted them to make a new octopus, hopefully one with all eight tentacles...


----------



## sv_01

It _does_ have eight tentacles, it just drags six of them behind.

Kind of slow and fragile... A Glass Cannon that is also slow.

When it comes to lasers, I somehow prefer the Porygons.

The strangest thing about it is the mouth. Isn't it supposed to be among the tentacles?


----------



## K'yoril

I always thought it had four... Oh well.


----------



## Dar

OCTILLERYOCTILLERYWOOOOO! It's an awesome water type, by my standards.


----------



## Monoking

I can do a perfect Octillary impression, and the episode where they introduced it in the Anime was funny. 
....and that's all I've got. :p


----------



## blazheirio889

Octillery! :DD I love this thing. It's one of my favourite water-types. I... don't have much of an idea why; maybe I just like octopi. That can spit fire and electricity and grass-energy. Yeah, this thing's movepool is... odd. But awesome.

I've tried using it in a BP team since its offenses are pretty good and its coverage is amazing and you can't Whirlwind/Roar it out, but unfortunately it's rather frail. Still, I love this thing in-game - it pretty much singlehandedly swept Lance's team.


----------



## Momo(th)

I've been absent for a while, so let me catch up:

Pikachu - I have a little soft spot for it, but I hate it  in the SSB series

Combusken - Second Stage starters never stick with me.

Octillary - I used to like it quite a bit, until I saw a nasty picture of it online

Stupid tentacle porn . .


----------



## Munchkin

Octillery's anime voice was cute <3


----------



## K'yoril

Pokemon of today is... Golurk!



Personally, I like Golurk and Gollett a lot, but never bother to catch one since I always have a team made before I get to Dragonspiral Tower.


----------



## Momo(th)

Golurk, the Gundam of all pokemon. I found him to be useful in the game, but he does come quite late. Also he can learn fly. Was anyone else slightly amused at that?


----------



## K'yoril

He learns fly?!?! D8


----------



## Dar

When my friend had a Golurk with fly, I had to do research. Turns out one of its Dex entries says that it flies around the Unova region. Anyways, I've always wanted a Golurk, but never bothered to catch a Golett.


----------



## Zapi

I love Golurk!! It was one of my favorite Unova Pokémon from the moment I first saw it. I even used it on one playthrough of White, and it was amazing. Like everyone else is saying, it's a shame you don't get Golett until so late in the game, though.


----------



## Superbird




----------



## Spoon

Looks like I've been slacking, so let's fix that!

 I like Combusken a whole lot more than the rest of its evolution line. It's probably something about the awkward adolescent middle stages that I like. Although, I kind of confused about Combusken is based off of (besides a chicken that is.) Like it has a kind of human shape to it, but not quite.

 Octillery is an interesting Pokémon. Appearently Game Freak wanted the evolution to be based more on weapons than animals, so it makes more sense for handgun->bazooka than remora->octopus. Do hope there's more octopus Pokémon, though! They're too cool to just have one Pokémon.

 Oh! And Golurk is the best, despite its silly name. First off its one of the few Pokémon to be made by a Westerner! Secondly, being based off the Iron Giant just adds awesome points! As already mentioned, the giant mecha can fly! How cool is that? Not to mention that the ancient civilization that made it did that! Also this awesome 'mon glows! You just wish you were this cool!


----------



## Dar

Also, I like how Golurk can basically create an atomic explosion by taking off it's bandage.


----------



## Zero Moment

Hells yeah, I used one in my saveless run on White, for the sole reason for Fly.
Then I actually caught one, and I Dynamicpunched everything to death.

Also, Iron Giant was an awesome movie.


----------



## Monoking

I've been skimping on B/W Pokemon for the simple reason that I can't look Ash in his new eyes...

But it seems neat. I think I'd like one. Lemme look that up...*runs off to Bulbapedia*


----------



## Munchkin

I love Golurk's design, and the shiny Golurk is pretty nifty, too. I think I've caught a Golett in game already, but I wouldn't remember, as I haven't played White in forever and I no longer have Black.


----------



## Green

golurk is tied with feraligatr, kyogre and gengar as my favorite pokemon. i love mecha and ghost types, so naturally i love golurk. i also sprite it a lot, usually into various transformers lol


----------



## K'yoril

And the new day says Manaphy is to be discussed.



I really like Manaphy. Besides Celebi its my favorite one of the cutesy event legends. I actually managed to get one some time ago, and I've been meaning to again, but I don't feel like completing Pokemon Ranger so meh.


----------



## Monoking

Manaphy is....cute, I guess. I prefer Phione. 
Also, I'd just like to claim tomorrow's 'mon.


----------



## K'yoril

Atem's Girlfriend said:


> Manaphy is....cute, I guess. I prefer Phione.
> Also, I'd just like to claim tomorrow's 'mon.


Wake up early and sure.


----------



## Munchkin

Manaphy is cute, and its movie was pretty good. I managed to get a legit Japanese Manaphy in a Platinum version I got from my adopted cousin's twelve-year-old friend. Since I never even had the first Pokémon Ranger, this is my first Manaphy <3


----------



## Professor Wesker

A nice legendary! I never owned one, though. Shame, because Manaphy is cool. Call me stupid, but back when Brawl was in deveolopment, I hoped that Manaphy would be playable: I even made a moveset for it.


----------



## Momo(th)

Manaphy's adorable! It's too bad the movie it was in sucked. . .


----------



## CJBlazer

(wow, Xion, you made a list of Pokemon in the DPD. Thats awesome)

Manaphy is awesome. Wasn't Phione the son of Manaphy?

Anyways, new Poekmo shall be....Lugia



I recently saw the Johto episodes of this Pokemon. I once hated Lugia, but he seems cool now.


----------



## K'yoril

Lugia is pretty awesome. I wish I had gotten SS instead of HG so I could use Lugia earlier. Oh well.


----------



## Mad MOAI

It's pretty, probably soft and fluffy/feathery, and it has nice colors. Well, I like it more than Ho-Oh, which explains why I have both Silver and Soul-Silver versions... It's fun how it can live underwater and swim and everything. Diving bird/penguin thing.


----------



## Monoking

GODDAMMIT


Yeah...Lugia. Nice. Pretty. Neat legend around it. And stuff.


----------



## Dar

It's an underwater psychic bird. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Superbird

No, it's not Water-type.


----------



## Byrus

Damn, I missed a lot of my favourites. Well, Lugia has a pretty neat and creative design. I'm not crazy about it, but I do like its backstory and I have fond memories of watching that super cheesy second movie when I was little. 



Superbird said:


> No, it's not Water-type.


 It's capable of swimming and diving underwater though, which is probably what he meant.


----------



## Superbird

No, I meant I totally thought it was until I saw it wasn't.


----------



## Momo(th)

Blazer said:


> (wow, Xion, you made a list of Pokemon in the DPD. Thats awesome)


I made it as a little reference sheet so people don't have to scroll through 30+ pages to see if their favorite Pokemon was mentioned:)

Lugia is awesome, but compared to Ho-oh I don't like him. Ho-oh's surrounded by beautiful rainbow feathers. Lugia just looks lazy compared to him/it.


----------



## Byrus

Superbird said:


> No, I meant I totally thought it was until I saw it was.


 What.



Xion said:


> I made it as a little reference sheet so people don't have to scroll through 30+ pages to see if their favorite Pokemon was mentioned:)
> 
> Lugia is awesome, but compared to Ho-oh I don't like him. Ho-oh's surrounded by beautiful rainbow feathers. Lugia just looks lazy compared to him/it.


 I don't see why having duller colours makes a design lazy.


----------



## DarkAura

Lugia > Ho-oh. That's why I got HG; Lugia is at a higher level than Ho-oh in that game.


----------



## Zapi

Lugia is my favorite legend! I love its design, I liked the anime episodes featuring it, its legend is pretty cool, and I have a nostalgic attachment to the second movie because it was the first Pokémon movie I ever watched.


----------



## Monoking

HaHa! It's midnight! I win!



















Poliwhirl today! :D 
This is a Pokemon I really love! Cool movelist, interesting design (the spiral is based off a tadpole's organs being visible somehow) and it's one of a couple 'mons I can do a perfect impression of!

Although, the inconsistency of how its hands look annoys me.






 < Crystal





 < Platnium


----------



## Zero Moment

Poliwhirl was one of my mains in SS. He was pretty awesome.

Then I evolved him into Poliwrath after the E4 and he was 20% cooler.


----------



## Dar

He's pretty cool, though I've never used one, and I agree that the hands are weird.


----------



## sv_01

Golurk: I think it's a counterpart to Claydol, but kind of looks like Dusknoir. Otherwise... I don't know.
Manaphy: One of _those_ legendaries, except he's not part Psychic. Not much other stuff to say.
Poliwhirl: Not one of my prefered Water-types. Water Absorb is good, though.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

poliwhirl's evolution are both _ew why are you losing speed_.


----------



## sv_01

Ehh... Lugia: Bird and dragon, the defensive one of the duo, and a great legendary. More dignified than Ho-oh. I think of her as the mother of the Bird Trio. But what's with her not being part Water?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

lugia is also the _faster_ of the two, in a case of wait, what.


----------



## K'yoril

Poliwhirl is meh.


----------



## CJBlazer

Poliwhirl is awesome. Why isn't Politoed a grass/water and he is green. weird.


----------



## Coloursfall

Blazer said:


> Poliwhirl is awesome. Why isn't Politoed a grass/water and he is green. weird.


Why isn't Scyther grass/bug, its green
Why isn't Krabby a fire type its red
Why isn't Riolu a water type its blue

yeah think about what you said for a second there.


----------



## Spatz

Coloursfall said:


> Why isn't Scyther grass/bug, its green
> Why isn't Krabby a fire type its red
> Why isn't Riolu a water type its blue
> 
> yeah think about what you said for a second there.


Clearly the best sarcastic retort of the year.


I like Poliwhirls design, it seems oddly freindly and well done...


----------



## Momo(th)

K'yoril said:


> Poliwhirl is meh.


----------



## Munchkin

Poliwhirl can prevent explosions, put you to sleep, slap you back awake, and spit scalding hot water at you. But it still manages to be cute <3

Also, I love its voice in the anime.


----------



## Monoking

Today's Pokemon'll be...
Jumpluff!




















I think it's a pretty cute little Pokemon, although it's one of the ones I'd rather have as a pet than battle with. Also, how the heck did it evolve from this?

..makes sense if you look at it's Shiny Sprite, I goose.


----------



## CJBlazer

Jumpluff- a flying and grass combo. cool. though, in my opinion, Ivyrial, my Kaemon grass bird, would do better.

Jumpy is the only flying/grass other than Tropy.


----------



## sv_01

Oh, dandelion fluff. And it's faster than Tropius.

I remember that in GSC, you had to wait quite long for a damaging move other than Tackle. But Mega Drain is good.

I somehow think that the line should have a connection with Suicune, like worshipping him or something.

Is that a cat mouth? And the eyes remind me of Oddish.
Otherwise meh. Too plain.


----------



## Dar

Bad battler, but isho cute.


----------



## Munchkin

When I was younger and GS had just come out, and I didn't really know what Jumpluff was supposed to be, I always imagined it as a cheerleader holding pom-poms. So I still associate Jumpluff with cheerleaders, especially the shiny one.

I remember when I first discovered egg groups, and the fact that Pokémon don't need to be the same exact species to breed. It was in my Gold version, when I put an Oddish and Hoppip in daycare. The odd thing is, they were both female, and I still got an egg 0-o

Apparently its balls' shadows were square shaped in Colosseum.


----------



## Spoon

Blazer said:


> (wow, Xion, you made a list of Pokemon in the DPD. Thats awesome)


  Hey, I helped, too! Xion's been a lot better about updating it, though. It's a whole lot more useful in his signature, too. Might I recommend updating the original post with the list, though? :)

 As for Jumpluff, it's a favorite of mine. I believe it was on my original Silver team, but the internal battery is unfortunately dead so I can't double check. I do for sure have one my Colosseum. I love the dandelion motif of the line, probably because I've always been partial to them. Raising a Hoppip on its own, however, is a lot of work.


----------



## blazheirio889

Jumpluff is so cute and happy and fluffy and it makes me want to squish it. But it's so fragile that I might kill it.


----------



## K'yoril

Jumpluff is alright, but I've never used one. Hoppip not being able to do anything for a long while always turns me away. It's still adorable though.


----------



## sv_01

blazheirio889 said:


> Jumpluff is so cute and happy and fluffy and it makes me want to squish it. But it's so fragile that I might kill it.


I thought the word "squish" already indicated that you would kill it. Like squishing a bug.


When it comes to floaty Grass-type fluffballs, Whimsicott looks better.


----------



## Monoking

Today's Pokemon'll be...Shuckle!




















I really like Shuckle, but I'd only catch one to  hear it talk, lol. Am I the only one that thinks it's Anime voice was adorwibble?!


----------



## Cloudsong

It's voice WAS adorable, buh I love Shuckle most for stallmurdering with in battle :'D

cuz I'm so nice like that


----------



## sv_01

Shuckle is slow... A small creature in a big shell.


----------



## Spatz

Shuckle = Wall

That is all. It just needs a heavier amount of health.


----------



## Munchkin

Lirris said:


> Shuckle = Wall
> 
> That is all. It just needs a heavier amount of health.


This.


----------



## Momo(th)

Jumpluff's amazing on my sunny day team!

Shuckle is kind off meh to me, but it does have it's uses.


----------



## K'yoril

RNGs say Swampert!



Swampert is pretty cool. I usually start with him in RSE.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Nooo, I must comment on dem shuckles ;3;
It's very cute, has amazing defences and is generally quite cool. But just Imagine it on a trick room double battle team, it has sturdy, power trick, and a type covering moves that are unresisted, and gets STAB on two of them. Priority moves would kill it though.

Swampert is umm, well, not the prettiest mon out there, but quite damn solid with good bulk and attack not to mention the one lone weakness, though it lacks some good recovery outside of rest, but otherwise a good movepool. Personally I don't really have much feelings for it, since it's a starter, but y'know, it's a good pokemon.


----------



## Cloudsong

Swampert's alright. Not my favorite third gen. Pokemon buh oh well. I used him a lot in competitive play back in Gen IV competitive battling, but since Gen V has been out, all of my strategies have went _phhhh_ so I don't know if he's still...viable. xD


----------



## Professor Wesker

I remember the good old days of Sapphire. Swampert rules, he was my best (my only one really, since back then, I was in a "train only my starter" phase)!


----------



## Momo(th)

Swampert's awesome! I though he was a frog the first time I saw him, but oh well.


----------



## Zero Moment

Hells yes, my starter on Emerald

I liked Mudkips before lieking Mudkipz was cool


----------



## Noctowl

Swampert: best starter ever. Also my first. :3


----------



## Dar

IT'S A FREAKING TANK :D


----------



## Munchkin

Swampert was my starter on my second run-through of my first Sapphire version.

The Swampert episode, when everyone was on that ship and was kidnapping some of the Pokémon along with a Spinarak, was what really warmed me up to Swampert, though.


----------



## Monoking

I hate Swampert, okay? _HATE._

It's so ugly. I feel bad for judging a 'mon on it's looks but that's all I have to go by, 'cause I don't know Hoenn Pokemon all that well...
Anyway, it's midnight, sooo...
Gengar is one of my favorite Pokemon in the world. I absolutely love it. It's the only 'mon that still makes me think like a kid, and wish Pokemon was real so I could hug it! I imagine it feels like it's covered in a cold, soft down.
: 3


----------



## Cloudsong

Gengar. *loveeeeee*

I adore Gengar so much omggggggg! :'D

I DONT EVEN KNOW WHY K I JUST DO.


----------



## Zero Moment

Eh. I like Haunter better.


----------



## Dar

I prefer Haunter's looks, but I'd never stop using Gengar if it weren't for trading.


----------



## Superbird

Another of my archnemises. WHY IS IT SO FAST


----------



## Noctowl

Gengar is cool. It has that big grin and hides in shadows and is just awesome. I can't imagine hugging it though; its just a shadow.


----------



## Momo(th)

Ahh, yes! Gengar! One of my absolute favorites from the original 151. Me and my friend have a rivalry with my Gengar and her Alakazam. I usually win, but sometime she gets lucky. Oh, the memories. . .


----------



## sv_01

Swampert: Meh for ugly and slow Water/Ground amphibians. His only weakness is so available to me.


Gengar: Ohh, trade evolutions...

Those four lines from Gen I are an interesting quartet: One with nothing but physical strength and one with a strong mind in a weak body, one very solid and one not solid at all, two with strength of the body and two with strength of the mind, two humanoids and two non-humanoids, and those within the physical and special duos are quite likely to be enemies.

As for hugging, your arms would probably go through it and it would feel cold in a creepy way.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Superbird said:


> Another of my archnemises. WHY IS IT SO FAST


so that dugtrio can earthquake it to death.


----------



## DarkAura

Swampert: Used him on my second Sapphire run. He's awesome.

Gengar: No comment.


----------



## Green

gengar is one of my favorite pokemon. classic and holds nostalgic value to me, and a great battler. really cool design too.


----------



## sv_01

sreservoir said:


> so that dugtrio can earthquake it to death.


Only in the first two generations, though.


----------



## K'yoril

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Hells yes, my starter on Emerald
> 
> I liked Mudkips before lieking Mudkipz was cool


Yes.

Genger is cool, but trade evolurions are a pain.


----------



## sv_01

I believe it's time for a new Pokémon.






And... Ehh, it's Timburr.

It looks like a cartoon mouse with a weird hairstyle and huge bulging veins. Or external muscles. Whatever those pink things are, they are creepy. And in the official art, it's smiling evilly.

I prefer Machop, mainly because he isn't so creepy. But I must say Timburr's stats are more useful to a Fighting-type. (Not that I would like him for that. It just makes him seem more strength-obsessed and less intelligent. _(more of a Fighting-type, perhaps)_)


----------



## K'yoril

Conkeldurr is cooler. That is all.


----------



## Noctowl

Ew, timbur. A mutated machop, which is ugly and wrong. But still cuter than its evolves, which turn to grossness. I can understand those who complained about the 'clones' when it comes to this Pokemon. It is just a carny machop.


----------



## Momo(th)

Ugg, Timburr. I hate it's voice in the anime.


----------



## Spoon

I don't mind Timburr. I'm not too big on most fighting-types, but I like Timburr more than most. I haven't bothered with putting one on a team, so I'm trying to figure why I've kind of warmed up to it. I do like the square log thing, but where does it come from?


----------



## Spatz

Timburr is my first Gen 5 shiny, and I can respect it well enough, even if it and it's evos look like veiny clowns, which is odd.


----------



## CJBlazer

Timburr is okay. I wonder where he suddenly gets the huge tree. Is it there when he's a baby?


----------



## Zero Moment

Hell yeah, Stenr was best Timburr

One of two on my saveless run that owned everything imaginable
Also, tons of Rock-type moves on level-up? Flying-types beware.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

My love of Timburr and its evolutions is tempered by the fact that I once lost an ASB tournament match with a Conkeldurr _without touching my opponent once_.


----------



## Spatz

Pokemon of the Day:






Totadile, my first Pokemon ever.

DISCUSS!


----------



## CJBlazer

Totodile is awesome. My original fav water Pokemon (before Oshawott came)


----------



## sv_01

The last Water starter line to be a reptile... At least Grass starters are stable...

But those physically oriented Water-types are not my style.
I sometimes think that the only reason why the line isn't part Dark is that it's a starter line.


----------



## Momo(th)

Totodile, eh? A fun fact: The same person who voiced Donald Duck also voiced Totodile in the anime.


----------



## Superbird

I can hear the resemblance...


----------



## Dar

Best Johto starter. No contest.


----------



## K'yoril

My favorite starter pre-Hoenn. I almost always use this guy.


----------



## Mad MOAI

It's a cute little crocodile that bites hard, but is nonetheless entertaining to watch bounce around. For some reason whenever I get one I always name it Kubota.


----------



## Zapi

aaaaaahhh I can't believe I missed Gengar! It's one of my favorite pokémon _ever_; although I can't get one in any game prior to fourth gen due to not having means to trade, this thing is still awesome and I use one whenever I get the chance. It has a really cool design, too.

I like Timburr quite a bit, but not its evolutions. Its anime voice is annoying, though - I imagined it to be a little more high-pitched. Totodile is cute, but not really one of my favorites.


----------



## Byrus

Timburr - Love this evolution line because CLOWNS CLOWNS CLOWNS. I made sure to name mine Pennywise. I like monsters with creepy, prominent veins; it always adds a wonderfully gross touch. 

Totodile - I'm a big reptile fan in general, so this little guy has always appealed to me. It's a cool design and has a lot of personality.


----------



## Monoking

Yet another one of my favorite Pokemon: Wartortle!




















The movelist is okay, I goose. I haven't really taken a very close look at it. Design wise, I love it. I want to pet it sooo bad. Only Pokemon could make me wanna  hug a turtle.

; 3


----------



## sv_01

I have never used it, but I sort of like it. It has good stats, but also looks good.  Those fluffy ears and tails are weird on a turtle, but beautiful.


----------



## Spatz

Remove the ears and cut the tail, and its a larger darkened Squirtle, woo!

I do like it's design, and personally this is why the Bulbasaur line is pushed to the least popular of the three kanto starters, not saying that Bulbasaur and such are terrible Pokemon, it's just that Charmander family and Wartortle are, design-wise, better and more appealling to the general public.

Also, second stage of my first gen 3 starter!


----------



## Dar

It is a beautiful War Turtle.


----------



## Momo(th)

Wartortle?


----------



## K'yoril

I like this guy, and just the Squirtle line in general. I almost always use them in Leaf Green, and he was my first pokemon ever.

EDIT: Whoops. I meant Squirtle. _He_ was my first ever pokemon.


----------



## Zero Moment

Pretty cool, though I've never used one.


----------



## CJBlazer

I love Wartortal!!!! He just seems so epic.


----------



## Zapi

Wartortle is another of my favorite Pokémon ever! I absolutely love its design; it just looks so fluffy! *o* I'm not a big fan of its evolution or pre-evolution, though.


----------



## Mai

Swampert: Swampert are _awesome._ They just look so powerful and amazing and also sort of ticked off. Which is hilarious.
Gengar: Gengar are decent, but I prefer haunter aesthetically. Also, they lose points for being a trade evolution. :[
Timburr: I... don't really like most pokemon with accessories! They just seem sort of incomplete. And timburr are weird in general, so eh.
Totodile: They're cool, I guess, but I never loved any of the Johto starters.

As for wartortle...



Zapi said:


> Wartortle is another of my favorite Pokémon ever! I absolutely love its design; it just looks so fluffy! *o* I'm not a big fan of its evolution or pre-evolution, though.


A fluffy turtle is a bit weird, but interesting! I don't use wartortle that much, though; maybe they aren't my _favorite_ favorite, but eh.


----------



## Monoking

Yay. does that mean I get to suggest again? :o

KARP, KARP! Magikaaaarrrp~!
Let's see if we can find some good things about this odd lil' fish, shall we?


----------



## K'yoril

Eh. C'est penible parce qu'il ne change pas jusqu'au vingtieme niveau. Vraiment, je n'aime ni Magikarp ni Gyarados.


----------



## Dar

I love how it's the only wild pokemon you can find at level 100. Level 100 Magikarp is bawssity.


----------



## K'yoril

Dar said:


> I love how it's the only wild pokemon you can find at level 100. Level 100 Magikarp is bawssity.


True. That is pretty awesome.


----------



## Momo(th)

Dar said:


> I love how it's the only wild pokemon you can find at level 100. Level 100 Magikarp is bawssity.


Lol I have one.


----------



## Superbird

It's amazing.


----------



## Zero Moment

K'yoril said:


> Eh. C'est penible parce qu'il ne change pas jusqu'au vingtieme niveau. Vraiment, je n'aime ni Magikarp ni Gyarados.


Yeah, me neither.


----------



## Munchkin

Magikarp! Golden Magikarp <3

Also, my first ever competitively bred Pokémon was my Gyarados, so by association, I have an appreciation for Magikarp as well.

Also yay for level 100 Magikarp ^-^


----------



## Spatz

Derp fish is derp, that is all...


----------



## Mad MOAI

Yaay, Magikarp~ It's one of my favorites just because it looks like a nice fish. It's pretty much useless in battle until it evolves but I'd still love to keep a pond full of them <3


----------



## sv_01

I remember that in Black, I once fought a silly Fisherman with a full team of overlevelled Magikarp. That gets you more amusement than experience.

I tend to think of Magikarp, Feebas, Goldeen and Finneon as a quartet.


----------



## Cerberus87

I have a soft spot for Magikarp because in Blue my Water Pokémon was usually Gyarados and there were no wild Gyarados in that game.

Also, it's fun to try to beat trainer's Pokémon with Magikarp.


----------



## DarkAura

I named my Magikarp "God".

New day! Today's is...



Lillipup! This puppy is jsut adorable. It's even cuter when you realize there are little fur puffs on its ankles and that the bottom of its feet are blue. It's just _adorable_. <3


----------



## sv_01

Oh me, it's the first dog that doesn't possess any elemental powers and has a realistic color. I think it's even the first canine Pokémon to be Normal without being pink/purple or having a branched evolution. Plus its evolutions have large blue parts on them. Congratulations, Completely Normal Dog Pokémon, you are very special.

Otherwise not interested.


----------



## K'yoril

Meh.


----------



## Dar

IT TIS HARVEY AS A CHILD ;D


----------



## Munchkin

It's a puppy that I used in my first run of White, disliked, then completely disregarded in my first run of Black.
Poor girl was way behind the rest of my team =/


----------



## Momo(th)

Lillipup's pretty awesome, it actually looks like my dog a little!


----------



## Zero Moment

Ew Lillipup

I really hate that line


----------



## ultraviolet

I love the cries of this line. it's kinda refreshing to send out a dog pokemon and for it to go _bark _instead of _asdkl;raarhairrrr_


----------



## K'yoril

Ninja'd. Darn

Reuniclus is awesome. I've used one in every run of Black that I've done so far.


----------



## Momo(th)

Torkoal's pretty awesome, I just hate ow it has no evolution.


----------



## Dar

Xion, it's Reuniclus. It is the best blob of goo with psychic powers to ever live. I've waited my entire life to say that.


----------



## ultraviolet

idk I'm pretty indifferent to this line

their faces look like butts though (especially the first one)


----------



## Superbird

They're amazing. I want to hug one.


----------



## K'yoril

Xion, why'd you delete that post? The image was awesome...


----------



## sv_01

I think of Reuniclus as sort of a counterpart to Alakazam... Yes, I'm seeing quartets everywhere.

It seems like a good Psychic-type. It just uses more psychic energy on intelligence and attacking than on levitating itself. (How else would you explain its slowness?)

Why does Bulbapedia suggest that its name might reference neurons without mentioning that the Pokémon itself is based on a neuron? The thing about holding hands to establish a mind link makes it obvious.


----------



## Zapi

Reuniclus is my favorite Unova 'mon! It's _adorable_ and it's a pretty adept battler.


----------



## Momo(th)

K'yoril said:


> Xion, why'd you delete that post? The image was awesome...


Sorry! It's just that I thought we were doing Torkoal!


----------



## Zero Moment

I have one on my first run on White ^_^

Owned Hydreigon with Dragon-typed Hidden Power


----------



## K'yoril

Xion said:


> Sorry! It's just that I thought we were doing Torkoal!


I changed mine once I saw your post, since I had posted after you.


----------



## Munchkin

I had one in White, and she was one of my favorites out of my in-game team. And so adorable!


----------



## Spatz

I dunno, I just can't get by the idea of a defensively oriented pure psychic that is slow. I know trick room technically mitigates it, but that's a temp solution...whatever...


----------



## sv_01

Lirris said:


> I dunno, I just can't get by the idea of a defensively oriented pure psychic that is slow. I know trick room technically mitigates it, but that's a temp solution...whatever...


Defensively oriented? That's Bronzong. This blob is more about Special Attack.


----------



## K'yoril

_Now_ the pokemon of the day is Torkoal.



I like Torkoal's design, but never end up using one.


----------



## Superbird

For AGES I thought it was Fire/Rock.


----------



## sv_01

So slow...

What is this entity doing in the Field egg group?

I think it would make sense for a Fire-type to have a slight World Turtle thing going on, but Magcargo looks more appropriate for that than Torkoal.

I sort of prefer Pokémon with Clear Body. Me and my stat obsession.


----------



## Monoking

Superbird said:


> For AGES I thought it was Fire/Rock.


..It's _not_? Huh. Weird.


...Well, since I don't know much about Hoenn Pokemon...have some pretty pictures. 














It's a pretty neat design...Definately a Pokemon I'd want to get to know better.


----------



## K'yoril

K'yoril's Oblivious makes it immune. _Very_ immune.


----------



## Spatz

Lirris had an anuerism (spealt it wrong...).

KILL IT WITH...WATER!


----------



## Zexion

I honestly love Torkoal. The entire turtle and fire thing... yep it works,


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Torkoal. It is cool. Or coaool. Or something. I LIKE IT.


----------



## Munchkin

I remember they were a pain to catch in my first run of Sapphire. Never used one in any team, in-game or otherwise, though. But I do quite love Ash's Torkoal in the anime <3


----------



## sv_01

Wait... Ash's Torkoal is the one that cries a lot, right? Seems like Water-types aren't the only ones that get insane amounts of water out of nowhere.


----------



## K'yoril

New pokemon is Gallade.



Gallade is pretty cool, especially since its part of one of my favorite families, but its not my favorite.


----------



## Munchkin

Gallade is one of those Pokémon that, when I see it, makes me immediately remember a situation involving it.
Gallade's specific situation goes like this: my friend hacked a shiny level 100 Gallade and claimed to be the best trainer ever. Obviously, he had no knowledge whatsoever of any in-depth mechanics or anything like that. I beat his Gallade using the level 1 Rattata tactic, and his jaw dropped.

Otherwise, I love Gallade and was going to raise one eventually, just never got around to it.


----------



## Dar

It goes from a guy in a skirt to a badass cutting machine.


----------



## Mai

Torkoal ;~; I love torkoal. They're adorable. It's a shame they're so slow; I'd like to use them in ASB or in-game sometime but. Yeah. They can even EXPLODE. Torkoal :D

And gallade would be a lot better if they weren't all-male. Seriously. I guess they're okay as they are...? But um yeah it would have been awesome if they weren't restricted by that.


----------



## Zero Moment

I have a (likely hacked) shiny Lv 100 Gallade in my White.
I traded my Zekrom for it.
A good deal, if I say so myself.


----------



## Momo(th)

Gallade's pretty boss; if only it had a little more speed though!

Oh well. Still freakin' awesome.


----------



## Byrus

Gallade - Not crazy about this one. I mean, the concept is cool, but I don't like how they pulled it off. Also, Gallade has really weird hips. I have no idea why this bugs me so much, they just seem really awkward and dumb looking.



Mai said:


> Torkoal ;~; I love torkoal. They're adorable. It's a shame they're so slow; I'd like to use them in ASB or in-game sometime but. Yeah. They can even EXPLODE. Torkoal :D
> 
> And gallade would be a lot better if they weren't all-male. Seriously. I guess they're okay as they are...? But um yeah it would have been awesome if they weren't restricted by that.


Personally, I like the novelty the gender differences bring, though I can see why people might dislike it. I just think it adds a cool bit of flavour.


----------



## K'yoril

Byrus said:


> Personally, I like the novelty the gender differences bring, though I can see why people might dislike it. I just think it adds a cool bit of flavour.


In this case I think it would have made more sense if Gardevoir was only female. In some cases it's cool, like for Miltank and Tauros, but for this it just ends up weird.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

*MAGIKARP​*
Magikarp is the epitome of awesomeness. Within its dulls eye, where most trainers see obliviousness and unwill, lies hope. Hope of getting better, hope to finally achieve the greatest levels of spiritual growth, hope of leaping that last huge step to vengefully achieve its ultimate goal. 

Magikarp is not only Magikarp. Magikarp is also a promise. The promise of long minutes, possibly hours of grinding, but also the promise of that last blue strip of experience that would make the useless, flopping-about fish into an infernal sea serpent of pure and absolute Win.





EDIT: Whoops we're not at Magikarp anymore?

Uhm. Gallade is pretty nice.


----------



## ultraviolet

Quidam said:


> Within its dulls eye, where most trainers see retardness and unwill, lies hope.


yo can we avoid using 'retard' as an adjective for something
thanks


----------



## sv_01

Gallade is to the Fighting-type stereotype what Scyther is to Pinsir.

*looks at stats* High Special Defense, yay!

A Non-Grass-type that can know Leaf Blade... Interesting.

It's a blob with psychic powers morphed into a knight that fights evil, saves and marries a beautiful psychic blob princess, and it's all so romantic and awesome.


----------



## Dar

RNG says...





Klink!

Pretty cool in my opinion, but I personally think it should be part psychic. And I've never really thought that the abilities Plus/Minus were useful.


----------



## Momo(th)

I thought it should have been a Steel/Electric, but oh well.

It's pretty cool, aside from the fact it's only awesome move is Gear Grind.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I like it's cry. Plus the name. Klinkklinkklinkklinkklinkklinkyklink!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

I don't like it >:x


----------



## Momo(th)

Quidam said:


> I don't like it >:x


It _is_ one of the weirder pokemon. So I don't blame you:)


----------



## Mad MOAI

Klink!

I like mechanical things, and I like how geometric Klink is, so I like Klink... and I also like how the names on its line are onomatopoeia. They're not the most complicated names ever, but they sure are fun to say.

And their faces are cute.


----------



## Munchkin

Its final evolution has one of the names that bug me the most out of all the Pokémon.
Klink --> Klang --> Klinklang -___-

Plus, its evolutions look exactly the same, just with an added part or two. There's no redesigning at all (unless you count Klink's eyes disappearing on the lower gear when it evolves into Klang), and that really bugs me as well.

Pokémon whose names and designs are clever are the kinds I usually prefer.


----------



## sv_01

Gear Grind isnot that awesome in my opinion, and it seems to be too physically oriented in general, but the abilities make it interesting. (Romantic fanfic potential, perhaps?)

The names actually sound good. Like a softly ringing bell...


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Ugh, I don't like it. Pokemon has some pretty ridiculous concepts, but really? It gets it's energy from the movement of the gears? Whut?
When I first saw it I was like "Oh, a gear pokemon, that's interesting, even some potential" Buuuut of course it's evolutions were unimaginative and just added some more gears and a spiky...wheel...thingy. Seriously though I hoped that it would have some cool things going on, but now I'm just dissapointed.


----------



## K'yoril

Klink is meh, but I _do_ like their names.
Klinklang Klinklang


----------



## blazheirio889

I'm actually pretty fond of Klink because the names and designs of its evolutionary line are fun to laugh at. :D I love the names especially. Klink Klang Klinklang I could say them all day

It's got a ridiculously shallow movepool, which makes me sad, but it's precise enough to work. Gear Shift + Gear Grind are great, but it's terrible that its best coverage option is Return. Even Escavalier has better coverage than the Klink line and that's saying something.


----------



## K'yoril

Today's mon is Sandslash



Sandslash is pretty awesome to say the least. Though I've never found it to be that great in the games, I really like its design, and concept.


----------



## Momo(th)

When I was younger, Sandslash was  my favorite pokemon along with Typhlosion.


----------



## Superbird

It stinks. In battle, I mean. It's a ground-type with barely any ground moves that it learns naturally.

But I really like its design.


----------



## Munchkin

Competitively, I've never used one and don't plan to. Design-wise, I'm quite fond of Sandslash, as well as its usual anime voice :)


----------



## K'yoril

Today's pokemon shall be... 



Yaaaayyyy. *sacrcastic eyeroll* Blitzle is not my favorite. I don't really know why, I just dislike it. Which is odd, because I actually _like_ Zebstrika.


----------



## Dar

I personally dislike its evolution line, but the concept isn't half bad.


----------



## Momo(th)

I like Zebras, but I dislike Blitzle for some reason. At least it's cute.


----------



## Zero Moment

I don't like this line. If I'm going to have an Electric-type on my team in B/W, I'm going to wait for a Tynamo or a Joltik.


----------



## Zapi

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I don't like this line. If I'm going to have an Electric-type on my team in B/W, I'm going to wait for a Tynamo or a Joltik.


Yeah, same here. Not a huge fan of this line.


----------



## Spoon

Blitzle's alright. I like how it use the standard yellow color scheme to show that it's an Electric-type and its lighting mohawk. That being said, it's the only Unova Electric-type that I haven't used and I probably won't be changing that.

  Updated the list, too.


----------



## Munchkin

I used one in my first run of White, where I basically just filled up my team as quickly as I could, and didn't really like my Zebstrika. Also it amuses me that an electric-type zebra can set itself on fire without harming itself.


----------



## sv_01

Sandslash: I sort of prefer it to Dugtrio. Must be the _visible_ claws and the obviousness of the fact that it's based on an animal in general. It looks kind of cool.

As for Dugtrio, why aren't they counter-exclusives? They're both pure Ground-type mammals, while Arbok is a pure Poison-type reptile.

Didn't use to learn any damaging Ground moves. But that doesn't matter, the Normal type can get more awesome. (Slash, right?)

The Chinese name apparently means "king of going through mountains", as an upgrade of "mouse that goes through mountains". Part of me thinks it's silly, but the other thinks it's awesome.



Blitzle: I know it's an Electric version of Ponyta, but I like this kind of Electric-types. Flame Charge, Motor Drive, high Speed... But the new version of Lightningrod is great as well.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

blitzle, like most of gen 5, annoys me with its ridiculously shallow movepool of not much useful coverage. electric/normal is ... only reasonably workable. and there are only so many things you can do with a movepool which fits on a page.

that said, new day? rng gives me walrein. walrein is nice. I like walrein. effective at its thing, and all.


----------



## K'yoril

Walrein is one of my favorite pokemon, though I do like most of Hoenn  anyways... I rarely end up with one though, mostly because of how late they arrive in-game.


----------



## blazheirio889

Once upon a time Walrein was my favourite Pokemon! I still quite like it. I'd like to poke its nose but I'd probably get impaled on a tusk.

Competitively, one word. Stallrein.


----------



## sv_01

I'm not sure about its moves, but it looks like meh and I prefer Dewgong.

I don't use OHKOs, but I can still be afraid of them. Especially in the Battle Tower. And Ice Fang is fearsome as well.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

blazheirio889 said:


> Once upon a time Walrein was my favourite Pokemon! I still quite like it. I'd like to poke its nose but I'd probably get impaled on a tusk.
> 
> Competitively, one word. Stallrein.


or slightly longer: 32 turns of stall in the Hail.

mind, taunt and encore are the most evil things ever to stallrein but.


----------



## Mai

Sandslash: Is actually really cool, design-wise! But the movepool's not so great, haha.
Blitzle: What Seeker said, pretty much.

Walrein! I like them a lot. Their design is adorable and awesome, the movepool is decent, and stall is fun.


----------



## Momo(th)

Walrein's pretty awesome.


----------



## Munchkin

In almost every run of XD, I had a Walrein. I love its design, and its movepool works great ^-^


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

meh, I prefer Spheal and Sealeo, honestly. I think its the eyes that bug me. 

Also Dewgong stylistically beats it.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

but dewgong has only base 90 hp, and marginally more spd! walrein is rather more bulky in every meaningful way! ... hee, dewgong learns horn drill, too. hrml.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Quidam said:


> Also Dewgong *stylistically* beats it.


I know it sucks competitively.

next; 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ah Venonat. I always thought it was one of the cutest bug-types, and that it should've evolved into Butterfree. Oh well. 

No honestly Venomoth is ugly as hell.


----------



## blazheirio889

Quidam said:


> No honestly Venomoth is ugly as hell.


|< Take that back Venomoth is beautiful

Ahem anyway! I do like Venonat. It's round and fuzzy and overall pretty cute! It does look like it'd evolve into Butterfree, though.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Venonat is adorable. It's a ball of fluff with giant eyes that likes nightlights and evolves into a flying ball of fluff with giant eyes that likes nightlights. What more could you want?

(Plus it's blue when it's shiny, which is my favorite color...)


----------



## K'yoril

Venonat is alright, I suppose it's cute, but it's never really caught my attention.


----------



## Byrus

I love Venonat. The design is just great. The stubby paws, the cute little fangs, the big eyes and the fluffiness all add up to one adorable little bug. 



Quidam said:


> No honestly Venomoth is ugly as hell.


Dammit man I thought you were cool!


----------



## Zexion

Venonat=Ugly and Evil
Venomoth=Beautiful and Pretty!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I already have a problem with loving bug-types too much and then Venonat comes in and asks to be my little poisonous butler and I just have to let it! That adds 'venonat servant' to my list of bug-type utilities, including whirliped tire-swing, scolipede bicycle substitute, and joltik tazer.

Venomoth is interesting in that I still manage to think that it's beautiful without it losing that 'buggy' look that some of its peers tend to shirk.


----------



## Dar

I still can't believe this can fly.


----------



## sv_01

The generic "ball of fluff with giant eyes" design... except the fluff is spiky, the eyes are red and actually made of heaps of tiny little eyes, and it also has fangs! Or are those mandibles? I don't think it's cute or ugly, but it's a great parody of stereotypical cuteness.

Stats look promising already...




Blastoise Fortooate said:


> I already have a problem with loving bug-types too much and then Venonat comes in and asks to be my little poisonous butler and I just have to let it! That adds 'venonat servant' to my list of bug-type utilities, including whirliped tire-swing, scolipede bicycle substitute, and joltik tazer.


And the radar thingie might be useful as well.


----------



## Zero Moment

New day!



Jirachi


----------



## K'yoril

Not my favorite of the event legends. I've only ever gotten one from an event.


----------



## Superbird

I like it. It's cute.

...which directly contradicts the fact that its signature move is basically _wishing for something to die horribly_.


----------



## Munchkin

When there was that Jirachi event for fourth generation games, I got three of them ^-^
Also back when I used to use an Action Replay, I had a hacked Jirachi in my Sapphire version that I had transferred to XD.

I want to cuddle it <3
But its voice in the movie makes me think of a pedophile. I don't know why.


----------



## Zexion

I don't like it. It is to evil. Wishing for something to die, _WHY!?!?_


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

The best base 100 stats pixie. Best typing, best design, best back story. 

Apart from that I wish you to die thing.


----------



## Momo(th)

Quidam said:


> The best base 100 stats pixie. Best typing, best design, best back story.
> 
> Apart from that I wish you to die thing.


I wonder what Jirachi wishes for how a certain Pokemon dies?

EDIT: I got rid of the list in my signature because it got too long. I can PM anyone if they want to post a new Pokemon and see if we did it already.


----------



## sv_01

Oh, one of _these_ legendaries again. So we got a metal alien with a spiky head and a giant eye in his chest, and he looks like a crying child.

For a long time, I thought its name was something Japanese. Then I found out that it was part Russian. Wow.




Xion said:


> I wonder what Jirachi wishes for how a certain Pokemon dies?


It summons a metal asteroid.


----------



## ultraviolet

Jirachi is one of the first small tiny legendaries that I don't like because I find them to be the weakest pokemon in terms of design and concept. Uxie, Mespirit, Azelf, Victini, Phione, Manaphy, Shaymin, Meloetta and Jirachi all fall into the same category for me because they're always kind of gimmicky and boring and really weirdly-designed (hi lake trio).


----------



## 1. Luftballon

jirachi, make a contract and become a magical girl!

alternatively, jirachi offering contracts. yes. best image.


----------



## Aisling

Well IT'S MIDNIGHT WHERE I LIVE so







Kangaskhaaan

My personal favorite forevers and evers! They're so big and cuddly and the babies are so cute and


----------



## Cerberus87

Strong and hard to take down, but overshadowed by Tauros.


----------



## Superbird

I'm just not gonna post the cubone theory again.

I love the baby, and it actually took me a while to realize that Kangaskhan was a kangaroo.


----------



## sv_01

You know, in Star Trek, there are alien animals that are born pregnant. But they are small fluffballs that reproduce insanely fast and are most likely hermaphrodites. This is a big strong kangaroo that is female-only.
It's weird for a mammal to be capable of parthenogenesis... (looks up egg group) And it would be weird for a reptile too.
Wait, is it part dinosaur?

(Speaking of Star Trek, someone on DeviantArt came up with a male counterpart named Kangaskirk. Because Kirk is in the same film as Khan.)

Otherwise just a strong Normal-type.


----------



## Munchkin

It battles with its baby in its pouch. In its 3D renderings (like in Stadium or XD), the baby even constantly hops/falls out of the pouch, and leaps onto its mother's head. Now, if that was real, many Kangaskhan babies would die. I say that's child abuse.


----------



## Superbird

sv_01 said:


> You know, in Star Trek, there are alien animals that are born pregnant. But they are small fluffballs that reproduce insanely fast and are most likely hermaphrodites


I believe they're called Tribbles.


----------



## Momo(th)

Cerberus said:


> Strong and hard to take down, but overshadowed by Tauros.


What about Snorlax?


----------



## K'yoril

No real feeling about his one, except that it is one fat kangaroo.


----------



## sv_01

Superbird said:


> I believe they're called Tribbles.


Yes indeed.

Something between a tribble, a kngaroo and a dinosaur. Crazy.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

sv_01 said:


> You know, in Star Trek, there are alien animals that are born pregnant. But they are small fluffballs that reproduce insanely fast and are most likely hermaphrodites. This is a big strong kangaroo that is female-only.
> It's weird for a mammal to be capable of parthenogenesis... (looks up egg group) And it would be weird for a reptile too.
> Wait, is it part dinosaur?
> 
> (Speaking of Star Trek, someone on DeviantArt came up with a male counterpart named Kangaskirk. Because Kirk is in the same film as Khan.)
> 
> Otherwise just a strong Normal-type.


Your description reminds me of Aphids or plant lice as they're also called. I recall watching some documentary saying that some species of plant lice are born pregnant, and according to wikipedia they're almost always female clones of their mothers and depending on species they can reproduce asexually or sexually. Darned little bugers aren't they?

Anyway, I'm not too fond of Kangaskhan. It's a normal type, thus not the most interesting 'mon out there, it's design is quite boring and it just seems like something you'd never really use irl due to the baby.


----------



## sv_01

I believe it is time to discuss another Pokémon.






Ahh, Milotic... Why is its head pointy? And why does it have antennas?

Otherwise, it looks good. Like a dragon... Is that a heart shape?

Anyway, Bulbapedia doesn't mention that its name might be partly based on the word "majestic". Because that is the kind of beauty that dragons represent.

The thing with Gyarados... That emphasis on beauty and power... It is also why I think of Seaking and Lumineon as their counterparts.

With those calming powers, it might be capable of stopping a rampaging Gyarados... and then they could fall in love and stuff.

Awesome Water-type stats. One of the reasons why I think Beauty should be connected with Special Defense.


----------



## Dar

IT'S SO PRETTY :D


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

sv_01 said:


> It's weird for a mammal to be capable of parthenogenesis... (looks up egg group) And it would be weird for a reptile too.


Actually, there are real-life all-female lizards that engage in lesbian sex and reproduce parthenogenically. They're also capable of breeding with males of other lizard species. 


Milotic is cool, I suppose. I like the stained-glass tail.


----------



## K'yoril

The stained glass is cool. I like Milotic, but it being Wallace's pokemon kinda ticks me off.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Actually, there are real-life all-female lizards that engage in lesbian sex and reproduce parthenogenically. They're also capable of breeding with males of other lizard species.
> 
> 
> Milotic is cool, I suppose. I like the stained-glass tail.


they aren't _mammals_, though. there are apparently no pathogenic mammals, even, for somewhat amusing biological reasons.

ed: parthenogenic, is that the word. pathogenic is amusing spellcheck amusement, though.


----------



## DarkAura

NEW DAY, IN MY TIME ZONE!



If you've played Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Time, Darkness, and/or Sky, you'll definitely know Wigglytuff.


----------



## Zero Moment

YOOM-TAH


If only it was an official move.


----------



## ultraviolet

DarkAura said:


> NEW DAY, IN MY TIME ZONE!
> 
> 
> 
> If you've played Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Time, Darkness, and/or Sky, you'll definitely know Wigglytuff.


guys can we wait like 24 hours between pokemon? because milotic's been up for like half a day and only two people have said anything. kind of defeats the point of 'daily pokemon discussions' if people don't get a chance to comment on a pokemon before it's replaced. :o


----------



## 1. Luftballon

every hour, it is a new day for _someone_ in its time zone.

alternatively: I define a day a starting at 21:30 GMT, now let's talk about something new.


----------



## Munchkin

I like the episode in Explorers of Sky where you delve into Wigglytuff's past and play as Igglybuff~

He used to bug me in the first PMD games, I'm not quite sure why. I kind of grew attached to Wigglytuff in the second pair, though.


----------



## Dar

The most powerful squishy thing, who causes earthquakes with tears.


----------



## Zexion

I don't like it. It creeped me out in the Mystery Dungeons. In game, it can get really annoying. I don't know whether you all have that same problem, but I always get the dang thing wiping my Pokemon out as soon as they enter the field.


----------



## K'yoril

YOOM-TAH!!!

Aside from that, I dislike Wigglytuff


----------



## Byrus

I never cared about Wigglytuff until Mystery Dungeon. The Guildmaster was a really funny and memorable character, so I have a bit of a soft spot for the goofy pink rabbit now.


----------



## Aisling

Pretty sure it's been 24 hours since Wigglytuff, so I'll just use some generator somewhere and today's Pokemon is...







Sawsbuck!

I remember when its shadow was first revealed I was really, really excited by Sawsbuck. It's still one of my gen V favorites. It's really cool that it changes with the seasons, and each of its forms are really nice looking to boot. Physically-oriented grass types are also  interesting and I always love things that can take advantage of STAB with Return.


----------



## sv_01

Wigglytuff: It's a Normal-type, it's bright pink, it looks a bit like a rabbit and it has huge eyes. I prefer Clefable.

The Pokédex provides a strange explanation for its Cute Charm ability.


Sawsbuck: Grass-types can go physical and they still look good. And the form differences are interesting.

The moves don't seem that great, most likely because it's a Normal-type with no claws.
Horn Leech seems somewhat more realistic than both Drain Punch and Giga Drain, but it's a bit creepy. All that high-speed ramming... But it would be even creepier if a Pokémon with actual horns knew it. Like this, it's somewhere between that potential creepiness an evil plant goat with sharp root-like horns could give it and the weirdness of Drain Punch.


----------



## Munchkin

I like Sawsbuck's looks, but I don't recall ever actually using one in battle.
My favorites are the spring and winter forms.


----------



## Dar

Sawsbuck is cool, but I think each form should have a signature move.


----------



## Superbird

But then you could only use each move in one season!


----------



## Mai

Venonat are adoracute and fluffy and evolve into venomoth they're amazing too and aaah. 
Jirachi: They might be my favorite of the 100-base event legends! After all, they make hopes and dreams come true...
Kangaskhan are these pokemon whose only reason for existence seem to be smashing things and going roaaaarrr. I like them a lot :D They're kind of similar to the nidoroyalty, in my opinion. But I really like the nidoroyalty as well so.
Milotic are sleek and pretty and I like them, I guess, but _feebas._ I've gotten one through GTS Negotiations and that's wonderful, but I don't think I'll ever use them.
Wigglytuff... well... I was never a fan of them _or_ clefable. Mystery Dungeon makes them a bit better, but it would take a lot to redeem what feels to me like a horrible design.

Sawsbuck's movepool is pretty bland; I tried using them ingame and that... did not work out that well, haha. I really like the fall and winter forms, though!


----------



## Dar

Superbird said:


> But then you could only use each move in one season!


Actually, the forms of Sawsbuck/Deerling don't change after being caught.


----------



## Zexion

Dar said:


> Actually, the forms of Sawsbuck/Deerling don't change after being caught.


They change forms with the seasons...? With or without being caught.


----------



## Dar

Really? Mine never did.


----------



## Superbird

They do if you take them out of the PC.


----------



## K'yoril

And here I was catching another every month for that stupid scientist...

Anyways, I really like the winter form, but the others are just alright. I love it's horns and scarf-looking thingy. And it's hooves. those are cool too. I dislike Deerling though. It's a pain.


----------



## Dar

New day, so...

Mantyke!

I prefer Mantine, but this is cute.


----------



## K'yoril

I remember first seeing it, and instantly wanting one for no good reason, but by the time I got to that route in Sinnoh where they are, I had lost interest. Oh well. It's pretty cute, but not all that interesting in my opinion.


----------



## sv_01

It's cute, even with the fake eyelashes.

I just noticed it has a smiley face on it.

A bit slow, but it has the same base Special Defense as Tentacruel, which is awesome. And then I looked up Tangrowth... Wow. *looks at Roserade's base stats* Seriously, a baby Pokémon?


----------



## Zexion

I only got it in order to complete my PokeDex. It gets really annoying. It only evolves when you have a Remoraid! Why GameFreak?!


----------



## 1. Luftballon

... but that's a really easy evolution condition.


----------



## ultraviolet

Control of Dialga said:


> I only got it in order to complete my PokeDex. It gets really annoying. It only evolves when you have a Remoraid! Why GameFreak?!


... wouldn't you have to get a remoraid anyway to get the pokedex...?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

On of the cutest mon out there, and does well in LC, too.


----------



## Noctowl

Mantyke. One of the most pointless pre-evos ever. Mantine was already a bad pokemon; it needed an evo, not a baby form. It needed an evo with guns on it really, and a resistance to electric type attacks.


----------



## Zexion

ultraviolet said:


> ... wouldn't you have to get a remoraid anyway to get the pokedex...?


Had already evolved my Remoraid and couldn't find another one for the life of me!


----------



## Coloursfall

Control of Dialga said:


> Had already evolved my Remoraid and couldn't find another one for the life of me!


just...just breed it...?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Control of Dialga said:


> Had already evolved my Remoraid and couldn't find another one for the life of me!


breed the octillery, then. you certainly need at least a ditto, for dex completion.


----------



## Zexion

Coloursfall said:


> just...just breed it...?





sreservoir said:


> breed the octillery, then. you certainly need at least a ditto, for dex completion.


Oh..... that's right! *facepalm*
_where is the daycare in Platinum, again?_


----------



## Superbird

Solaceon town.


----------



## sv_01

I believe that the time has come for another Pokémon to be discussed.






It appears to be Cubchoo.
It's an Ice-type Teddiursa. Probably isn't used to cold weather very well since its nose is always running.
I understand that it can use the snot for some Ice attacks, but why is it weaker if the snot is watery?


----------



## K'yoril

Not proficient with Water type moves?

It's alright. I like Teddiursa better.


----------



## Dar

It's cute. And its evolution is a polar bear with a beard.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

sv_01 said:


> I understand that it can use the snot for some Ice attacks, but why is it weaker if the snot is watery?


I'm thinking that its snot contains some compound tat makes the ice more  durable/harder, so adding more water means weaker ice.


----------



## Munchkin

Without its snotty nose, I'd love to cuddle it <3

But yes, since I've never used one, and since I've used the Teddiursa in XD several times, I'm more attached to Teddiursa.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I used one in White. I was going to name it Isaac, and felt really clever, but caught a female one accidentally. It was still cool. I find it adorable, snot and all.


----------



## Zexion

Munchkin said:


> Without its snotty nose, I'd love to cuddle it <3


I'd cuddle it anyways...


----------



## sv_01

And the next Pokémon is...






Pichu.

Why does it have a form difference that doesn't exist in the main series?

Otherwise plain meh. Weakest of all electric rodents. Speedy and spiky, but still a rodent.


----------



## K'yoril

Spiky-Eared Pichu _does_ exist in the main games, but just in HGSS. which is really annoying since I like Spiky-Eared Pichu much better...

I actually like this line, and Pichu is my favorite. I got really attached to one that I used to win the Cute Master and Cool Super contests in Emerald. I lost the little bugger somewhere along the line though... :(


----------



## sv_01

Ehh... Why is this thread so empty?

Anyway, there should be another Pokémon.





And it's Yamask!

I used to think the mask was its actual face.

Sort of ugly, but it looks sad. And the Pokédex even _says_ it's sad. Aww.


----------



## Mai

Mantyke disappoints me because I have _all_ the nostalgic feels about mantine. They aren't a satisfying baby pokemon, really. I wouldn't like mantine to evolve, either; I just think they should have been left on their own. Cubchoo is sweet, but couldn't really fit on my team. Pichu is boring, but I guess they're cute?

Yamask has an amazing 'Dex entry. Cofagrigus is awesome. End of story.


----------



## Zexion

I loves Yamask! But then again, most ghosts are beautiful. Yamask looks soooo small and sooooo cute. I hate its evolution, though.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Hmm, Yamask certainly looks odd, and its pokedex entires are horribly depressive, as illustrated in a comic. It does however evolve into the awesome Cofagrigus which is...neat. I suppose. But you know, it's a ghost, it's kinda cool and that's good enough.


----------



## K'yoril

Yamask are pretty neat. Besides the whole breeding them causes a baby to die thing, I like them a lot. They're not my favorite ghosts, but they're up there.

I strongly dislike Cofagrius though. No idea why, really.


----------



## Dar

I didn't want to catch it because I felt like I was catching a human.


----------



## sv_01

K'yoril said:


> Yamask are pretty neat. Besides the whole breeding them causes a baby to die thing, I like them a lot. They're not my favorite ghosts, but they're up there.


It doesn't have to cause a baby to die. It might just summon an ancient ghost from the afterlife.


----------



## blazheirio889

I didn't think much of Yamask at first, and then I read its dex entry and it became my favourite ghost.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Yamask is adorable but it caused this to happen so. Nightmares.

Cofagrigus _rocks _but I think maybe the name needed some forethought. It's better if you pronounce it correctly, I guess.


----------



## sv_01

It's been enough time already. I think I should present yet another Pokémon.

613 is already taken... Ehh... Seems like we're going to Kanto again. Just who's right before Zubat? Argh. I hope the third try will be successful. Yay, got one that hasn't been mentioned here yet!





Yes. Psyduck indeed.

Well, it's a silly platypus.

The names are a bit messed up in the line. I mean, Golduck is the one with stronger _psychic_ powers and Psyduck is yellow (like _gold_).

You know, I might actually like that stat distribution if the differences were greater.


----------



## ultraviolet

Dar said:


> I didn't want to catch it because I felt like I was catching a human.


oh man, that's why I _wanted_ one! but I pampered it lots and lots and gave it a soothe bell. :D


----------



## Aisling

In the show I always thought Psyduck was pretty obnoxious, and it and Golduck were never favorites of mine to use in the games, but when I was really little I had a plush Psyduck I took with me everywhere. For a couple of years it was like my best friend. I think it's still at our old house somewhere, hopefully in a closed tub or something...


----------



## DarkAura

New day?



Diglett hasn't been done yet, right?

Two words; Diglett Wednesday


----------



## Dar

Diglett is probably the cause of half of the internet's pokemon fanart. It's very cute, and I've always loved it in the PMD games. And you should see what happens when you Seismic Toss it in PBR.


----------



## sv_01

I wouldn't know it's supposed to be a mole if the official info sources didn't say so.

Wow, it has lower Base HP than Shuckle.

It has a bit too low Defense for a Ground-type and its claws don't exist outside of battle. I sort of prefer Sandshrew.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Somehow it learn Aerial Ace. I have no words for ths kind of madness. Otherwise Diglett is okay, though I've always been a bit disturbed by not knowing what it looks like under the ground. What would happen if you sent it out on a metal floor? o.o


----------



## Dar

Nanabshuckle8 said:


> What would happen if you sent it out on a metal floor? o.o


The same thing as would happen on the S.S. Anne.


----------



## DarkAura

New day. Weezing. Discuss.


----------



## Spatz

Bluh...
Stupid noxious gas balloon, having foolishly high defenses and being obnoxious with Self-destruct and bluh...


----------



## Dar

In battle, it's a great phazer. And that's about it.


----------



## sv_01

I don't like the Poison-types that are based on inanimate things. But I guess they are supposed to elicit responses like "this abomination is not supposed to be alive plus it's disgusting".

Highest Defense of all Poison-types? Why is Scolipede squishier than this thing?

Explosion is a stupid move...


----------



## Aisling

Like, _is_ it supposed to be a balloon? The moon? What? I never understood what the hell Koffing and Weezing are supposed to be.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I thought it was a floating sea mine thing.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Dar said:


> In battle, it's a great phazer. And that's about it.


or, you know, a real hazer.

... or wait, how does it pseudo-haze anyway?


----------



## Dar

sreservoir said:


> or, you know, a real hazer.
> 
> ... or wait, how does it pseudo-haze anyway?


Oh, I meant hazer.


----------



## sv_01

Alraune said:


> Like, _is_ it supposed to be a balloon? The moon? What? I never understood what the hell Koffing and Weezing are supposed to be.


Something between a balloon and a sea mine.


----------



## CJBlazer

(Wow. DPD is still going on)

I think Koffing is suppose to be a sea mine.


----------



## Dar

NEW DAY NEW DAY NEW DAY.






I love Misty's Staryu. I've never used it in battle. Discuss.


----------



## Spatz

I like the Pokemon, it's design is simple yet effective, and it's quite a capable Pokemon (though as most, I prefer to evolve it...).


----------



## K'yoril

I like Weezing's design, but I've never used one, and dislike Koffing.

Staryu is ok, and I only like Starmie marginally better.


----------



## Aisling

I always thought the noise Staryu made in the anime was pretty cool.

They're kinda creepy at first in Pokemon Snap, but then they make way for the _coolest entrance ever_ by another Pokemon and I like that about them too.


----------



## sv_01

It looks like it's made of stone. I had to see it in the anime to find out that the brown parts are soft.

Are the starfish the only Pokémon that are genderless because of actually being hermaphrodites? Legendaries are just too mysterious, Shedinja is an empty shell whose soul lacks gender identity and the rest are machines/rocks/ancient artifacts. (I'm not sure about Ditto. Do amoebas count as hermaphrodites?)

I think it's a counterpart to Shellder. they're both pure Water, they both evolve by Water Stone and the evolved forms have two types. And they're also purple and spiky. Plus there's that connection between Misty and Lorelei, who use exactly the same three types.


----------



## Zero Moment

New day! This time, we'll have....



Archeops


----------



## K'yoril

Archeops is pretty cool, and I think I might like him better than Carracosta, but I always end up picking Tirtuga because I hate Archen.


----------



## Dar

Archeops is pretty cool, but Defeatist makes it worse. Because of that I choose Tirtouga.


----------



## Aisling

Its ability is really underwhelming, but I still really like Archeops. It's probably my favorite fossil ever in design. I was really excited when they started making fossils that looked like dinosaurs in IV, because I'm a huge dinosaur buff, and Archeops is modeled after some of my favorites.


----------



## Eevee25

Hmmmm, maybe I should do todays.

I wanna choose.....
Wailmer

I like it. Especially when it evolves into the largest Pokemon ever.


----------



## K'yoril

Wailmer is blech. I don't like it at all, maybe because of the rival in Hoenn, but I don't know. I like Wailord fine though...even if its a little tall...


----------



## 1. Luftballon

wailmer are inflammable.

they _must_ be, in order for both the physics to work out and for wailmer not to implode.

it's not quite as dramatic an effect as with wailord, but.


----------



## Superbird

I love wailmer. It's so _bouncy and round_! Also every time someone mentions it I think of using it as a beach ball. 

I've always been confused between flammable and inflammable. Are they synonyms or antonyms?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Superbird;592656
I've always been confused between flammable and inflammable. Are they synonyms or antonyms?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Synonyms, I think. On another note, I have no opinion on Wailmer. At all. Wailord has the whole 'really, REALLY freaking big' thing going for it. Wailmer's...meh. It's sorta cute and derpy, I guess. Also, I'm pretty sure it has, like, no Defenses, but tons of HP. Or is it the other way around? Eh.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Superbird said:


> I love wailmer. It's so _bouncy and round_! Also every time someone mentions it I think of using it as a beach ball.
> 
> I've always been confused between flammable and inflammable. Are they synonyms or antonyms?


yes. (useful note)


----------



## Zero Moment

Superbird said:


> I love wailmer. It's so _bouncy and round_! Also every time someone mentions it I think of using it as a beach ball.
> 
> I've always been confused between flammable and inflammable. Are they synonyms or antonyms?


As res put it, yes- they mean the exact same thing.


----------



## sv_01

Archeops: Meh. Bad ability, and I prefer defensive fossils.
What's with the Water III egg group? It should be Bird/Monster.

Wailmer: Water counterpart of Numel, and the line is the non-legendary counterpart of Kyogre.
Low Special Defense is bad.
I remember using a Petilil to fight them. Pokémon like this make Leech Seed awesome.


----------



## ultraviolet

sv_01 said:


> It looks like it's made of stone. I had to see it in the anime to find out that the brown parts are soft.
> 
> Are the starfish the only Pokémon that are genderless because of actually being hermaphrodites?


well the weird thing about starfish is that it actually kinda depends on the species; starfish are variously hermaphroditic or dioecious, and some reproduce asexually. I guess game freak just kinda went 'starfish are weird, let's just make them genderless'.

gonna go ahead and make the new pokemon Seviper because Seviper is a cutie and apparently it hasn't been used yet.





awww look at its little _face
_only thing I've never gotten about Seviper is that it's consistently depicted as being bunched up like a caterpillar... when it's a snake. I guess it's to give it some variance from Arbok and stuff but like. I get that it has bumpy things on its underside so it can grip the ground or whatever (???) but it's still silly!


----------



## K'yoril

Seviper's pretty cool. I'm nit sure whather ai like it or Zangoose more though. I like both quite a bit.

I find it interesting that even though they're mortal enemies, they can somehow mate.


----------



## Dar

Personally, I like Zangoose more. Seviper seems more like a generic snake to me, although it has a decent movepool.


----------



## sv_01

K'yoril said:


> I find it interesting that even though they're mortal enemies, they can somehow mate.


This reminds me of Homestuck for some reason.
But still... _What's with all those snakes being compatible with mammals? They're obviously reptiles!_

Its tail and fangs are red so it always looks like it's just been in a fight.


----------



## Dar

Um, new day?






Armaldo is my favorite fossil pokemon. 'Nuff said.


----------



## sv_01

Ehh... Why does it have an armadillo-based name? And why is it part dinosaur?

I think the main reason why the Hoenn fossils aren't part Water is that there had already been a Water-type fossil duo. Bug was just the best alternative.

Looks kind of cool, but I just tend to choose defensive fossils.


----------



## Zero Moment

The fuck is up with its eyes man


----------



## 1. Luftballon

it loses speed.


----------



## K'yoril

Its pretty cool, I like it the same as Cradily, but they're both just alright. I prefer Aerodayctl and Kabutops.


----------



## sv_01

Another day, another Pokémon...
RNG says 231, so...





It's Phanpy.

So it was originally in Gold? But the color corresponds more with Silver.

Apparently, it doesn't realize how strong it is.

And... it doesn't learn any Ground-type moves.


----------



## K'yoril

Eh. Its looks alrigt, but I've never used one so I don't know how it'd hold up in battle or anything.


----------



## Tailsy

phanpy is cute and cool!! and it gets even cooler when it levels up, although i guess it's less cute. :( i never had one though, i had silver as a kid!


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

This sound. It just looks so cute and cheerful ^__^ I'm usually not a huge fan of elephants but look at the thing! Who wouldn't want a small blue elephant to follow them around? Here are some games featuring blue elephants. They're awesome.


----------



## sv_01

Nanabshuckle8 said:


> This sound. It just looks so cute and cheerful ^__^ I'm usually not a huge fan of elephants but look at the thing! Who wouldn't want a small blue elephant to follow them around? Here are some games featuring blue elephants. They're awesome.


I never associated Phanpy with that elephant... Now I'm imagining it jumping on platforms and stuff.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Phanpy is great! Although I used to think it was pronounced Phanphy.

(My phanpy in ASB has musth issues!)


----------



## Dar

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Phanpy is great! Although I used to think it was pronounced Phanphy.


It's not? D:


----------



## Cloudsong

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Although I used to think it was pronounced Phanphy.





Desmond The Moon Bear said:


> It's not? D:


D:?

You just ruined my childhood, Blastoise. T_T


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I SINCERELY APOLOGIZE


----------



## sv_01

Oh, me again?

74? That's Geodude, right?






It's a rock with fake muscles and eyebrows.

My memories of it mostly involve the double weakness to Grass. Like Graveler, but weaker. Back when Sturdy only protected against OHKO-only moves...

And the way the footprint man formulates its thoughts... I know it's supposed to sound cute, but to me, it seems more like a strong dinosaur alien trying to speak english without grasping the finer asspects. It makes so much more sense for Geodude than it does for Jynx.


----------



## Dar

I remember Geodude fondly, mainly because he was on my first ever team. And Sturdy is much better in gen 5.


----------



## sv_01

Desmond The Moon Bear said:


> I remember Geodude fondly, mainly because he was on my first ever team. And Sturdy is much better in gen 5.


Well, I do remember it too, but I'm sort of more used to fighting it than using it.


----------



## K'yoril

I don't really like Geodude, simply because of all the memories.


----------



## Monoking

New day. Elgeyem and Beeheyem. I post pictures later.


----------



## sv_01

Seems like Espeon is not the only Pokémon with a name based on an abbreviation.
Wait, why only Psychic-types?

Beeheyem sometimes seem to look like it's made of wood.

Oh, memory erasing. Now I don't have to associate Pulaski with Uxie anymore.

Wait, Beeheyem communicates using light? Maybe we discovered the space entities Starmie are communicating with.


----------



## K'yoril

I rather like Elgyem, but not really Beeheyem.It looks weird.

It took me a _long_ time to figure out that Egyem's eyes weren't teeth...


----------



## Monoking

Here's those pictures I promised, and my opinion.






I  was thinking about raising the Pokemon Elgeyem. So I looked up it up on Bulbapedia. And then I saw this:

'It uses its strong psychic power to squeeze its opponent's brain, causing unendurable headaches."

O . O That's it's Pokedex Entry. Kinda scary. And then I looked at it's Evolution, Beeheeyem.

" Beheeyem can control its opponent's minds and confuse their memories with its Psychic power."

"It can manipulate an opponent's memory. Apparently, it communicates by flashing its three different-colored fingers."

"It uses psychic power to control an opponent's brain and tamper with its memories."


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Oh my god. Elgyem is possibly the cutest pyschic-type EVAR. JUST LOOK AT THOSE SHINY GREEN LITTTLE EYES D'AAAAAAAAAAW! I also like it's evolution requirement. I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE NINTENDO. It also has a cool name, looking cool and alien, while being clever (if you still don't know somehow, Elgyem=LGM= Little green man). I'd want to use one in BW2, if possible.

Unfortunately, Beheeyem is HIDEOUS. It is an atrocious shade of peach, with a weird head. Though it has a cool looking abdomen, if that makes any sense. I also used one on an RU team, I believe. It was a trick room team, and Beheeyem was a decent sweeper.


----------



## sv_01

PenguinAndFriends said:


> I also like it's evolution requirement. I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE NINTENDO.


47 would be even better. Not only Star Trek is full of it, but the Roswell thing happened in 1947.


----------



## Zero Moment

New Day!




Beartic


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I mentioned earlier, I think, I used a Beartic in White. It was alright. Not the best, not the worst. I mainly used it because it looks really awesome, and I like ice types. Completely destroying Iris was a nice bonus. I don't have much to say other than DANG this thing looks cool. And has really high attack. And can get Swift Swim for some reason.


----------



## sv_01

Aw, higher defensive stats than Ursaring... But why does it have lower Special Attack?


----------



## hopeandjoy

I've never used one, but...

I like the general design, but that tuft of fur is... Unfortunate.


----------



## K'yoril

PenguinAndFriends said:


> I mentioned earlier, I think, I used a Beartic in White. It was alright. Not the best, not the worst. I mainly used it because it looks really awesome, and I like ice types. Completely destroying Iris was a nice bonus. I don't have much to say other than DANG this thing looks cool. And has really high attack. And can get Swift Swim for some reason.


Polar bears are great swimmers if I remember correctly.

The tuft kinda threw me, and I haven't really been all that interested in it since I noticed that. Its just... Awkward.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Icicle Crash is a fairly good move. I think I remember that a Beartic was pretty useful for my run through black. Especially against the Opelucid leader.


----------



## sv_01

So, yet another Pokémon...






Its Croconaw.

I think the Sandile line looks more crocodile-like. These guys are dinosaurs for a large part.
So it's part dinosaur, part caveman... and part crocodile. But crocodiles are pretty ancient too.

Otherwise meh. Not my preferred Water-type.


----------



## Zero Moment

That line owned everything in one of my SS runs.
I have to say that I approve.


----------



## Adriane

Least cute middle-stage Water starter :(

Except maybe Prinplup who I keep forgetting exists.


----------



## Dar

My favorite second-gen starter. This thing is a tank. Or at least the way I use it.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

in gen 2, thought croconaw was an evolution of togepi.

look at that sprite!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Croconaw is...alright, I suppose. It's kinda ugly, kinda cool, all-around average. The Totodile family is cool, but I personally like the Cyndaquil family more.


----------



## K'yoril

I like the line, but Croconaw is not my favorite of them.


----------



## Zero Moment

New day!




Glaceon


----------



## Dar

My favorite Eeveelution. I love ice-types, and that is all.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

glaceon's whole movepool is blizzard and ice beam.

well, it does have eeveelution standard-issue baton pass, wish, stat-booster. also roar.

but really, the only important parts are blizzard and ice beam.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Glaceon is neat. I've never used one, but it's an Ice-type with a nice design (I like its 'hat'). I'm pretty sure it's one of those Pokemon with bad defenses but high offensive stats, but not as much as some (like Jolteon). I think. I honestly know very little about Glaceon, compared to the other Eeveelutions.


----------



## Adriane

Choice Scarf Glaceon is a surprisingly potent revenge killer.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Chalumeau said:


> Choice Scarf Glaceon is a surprisingly potent revenge killer.


it's potency shouldn't be all that surprising! the particular speed it ends up might, perhaps.

it still manages to be too slow for lots of things, but.

(hey, didn't I do that to you with snowsong at some point)


----------



## sv_01

Seems like a good Ice-type. And it's a beautiful blue fox and its name might relate to glaciers, making it even cooler. It's similar to Jolteon, but sleeker and more... dignified. Must be an Ice-type thing.


----------



## Superbird

I like it all right, but on my list it's either 4 or 5 of the eeveeloutions.


----------



## K'yoril

Not my favorite eeveelution. I prefer the Johto ones Vaporeon and Lefeon


----------



## Dar

K'yoril said:


> Not my favorite eeveelution. I prefer the Johto ones Vaporeon and Lefeon


Neither Vaporeon or Leafeon are from Johto.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I think there were meant to be some commas in there :P

I've never really used Glaceon (or any Eeveelution except Flareon) but it might be fun to try sometime. If only you could get it a bit earlier in the game...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Glaceon is my favorite eeveelution! I want its hat.

Also, its name is more creative than 'Leafeon'.


----------



## K'yoril

Desmond The Moon Bear said:


> Neither Vaporeon or Leafeon are from Johto.





shadow_lugia said:


> I think there were meant to be some commas in there :P
> 
> I've never really used Glaceon (or any Eeveelution except Flareon) but it might be fun to try sometime. If only you could get it a bit earlier in the game...


There were indeed supposed to be commas. Sorry about that.


----------



## sv_01

And yet another Pokémon...






It's Quilava!

According to Bulbapedia, it's based on an ermine. A Fire-type. Desert hippos and fire ermines. So much weirdness.

I like the system of the line's names. In English, Japanese and German alike, Cyndaquil and Quilava have similar names and Typhlosion has a different one. And Quilava always has the non-fiery part of Cyndaquil's name combined with molten rock and Typhlosion's name involves a dangerous wind spiral and an explosion/eruption.


----------



## Zexion

YES! Finally, I have waited for this day!

uh-hum, in other ways of saying this... Quilava is my favorite Pokemon, ever. The only fire typed starter I've ever used. The little mouse, aww, so cuddly. Quilava is a better mouse Pokemon in my opinion then Pikachu. I always use one, whether I have to migrate it onto the most recent game or I have to trade for it at the GTS. The best of the fire types, in my opinion.

_I Love Quilava!_


----------



## Stormecho

I always liked Quilava's appearance and... I still do. It just looks awesome and cute as well as badass. A pity the one I had on my Nuzlocke perished before I really got to appreciate it.


----------



## DarkAura

Quilava is the cutest NFE starter on Earth.

New day.



Personally, I think Crobat is awesome.


----------



## sv_01

Yes indeed!

Sleek, speedy and stealthy... Much better than Golbat. It's like the Braviary of the caves, except more mysterious. Reminds me of nightgaunts for some reason.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

crobat is somewhat useful. but hypnosis' accuracy be damned.


----------



## Adriane

Crobat has feet.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Chalumeau said:


> Crobat has feet.


"The transformation of its legs into wings made it better at flying, but more clumsy at walking."

(then it grew another pair of legs, obviously. the pokédex does not mention this.)


----------



## bobandbill

Always liked Crobat; have a shiny one and pink crobat are fairly amusing-looking. Also handy in the times I've used it too.


----------



## K'yoril

Inlike both Crobat and Quilava quite a bit. I almost always pick Cyndaquil, and love it every time.

Crobat is easily one of my favorite pokemon in terms of design. It being unable to evolve in Leaf Green right away ticks me off though. Stupid nuzlockes.


----------



## bobandbill

Yeah, I didn't really like the whole 'no non-1st gen evolutions' thing FRLG forced there. Was quite glad when they took it out of HGSS.


----------



## TheBluejay

To be honest I just barely started using crobat recently, didn't realize such a bro could be had from a common cave dweller


----------



## DarkAura

I just got a Crobat in my Platinum game, and it's awesome. <3

Anyway,  new day. 



Monferno is great. When I restarted my Platinum game, the first time I got it, it was female. :D


----------



## sv_01

It's going downhill with Fire starters. Also this line is the first Fire-type monkey line.

I think that when Ash's Monferno went crazy because of Blaze in the anime, it was because of the Fire aspect taking over. Sort of like split personalities, with the Fighting half being controlled and the Fire half being all wild and fierce.


----------



## bobandbill

I don't like Monferno or its line very much, tbh. Just puts me off in some way. Much prefer the other two DPPt starters (and even then they're not ones I hold in high regard...).


----------



## guy standing behind you

I normally go for fire type starters, and I loved Monferno. I think it has a stupid name, but I beat four gyms (not consecutive)  in my pearl using only a monferno. IT IS AMAZING!


----------



## Superbird

It's a good pokemon, but I just don't like it.


----------



## K'yoril

It's alright, I like its line about the same as all the other Sinnoh ones, but none of them quite do it for me.


----------



## glitchedgamer

I was really disappointed to see they were going with Fire/Fighting again. Disappointment turned to rage when I saw Emboar.


----------



## DarkAura

I used to hate the Chimchar line, but now that I picked it Platinum, it grew on me. <3


----------



## Norm

Monferno and it's line are not really that great to me.
Infernape is good competitively (at least, more so than the others), but it's preevolved form I don't like as much as the others.


----------



## sv_01

So, the next Pokémon is Chingling. Seems like a good Psychic-type. I don't know much about it.

My mouse isn't working right now. Someone else post the picture.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

(The Chinglings are the ones at the sides, by the way)

Yeah, Chingling kinda sucks. It has good Speed and okay defenses, and a lot of support moves, but that's about it, I think. Not much else to say, they're just really bad.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

PenguinAndFriends said:


> (The Chinglings are the ones at the sides, by the way)
> 
> Yeah, Chingling kinda sucks. It has good Speed and okay defenses, and a lot of support moves, but that's about it, I think. Not much else to say, they're just really bad.


?? good speed what


----------



## Superbird

_why does this exist

did chimecho really need a pre-evolution_


----------



## sv_01

The moves are meh, I agree. As for stats, it has a low BST because of being a baby, but the stat distribution is just useful to Psychic-types.

But Chimecho might have been weird enough to be a single stage.

They put a baby in the Pokédex between two lines that are counter-exclusives.

Another thing: Why can't it learn Metal Sound?


----------



## Coroxn

Really one of the blandest Pokémon on the market. 

They're pretty lightweight, but metallic, so I suppose you could swing them like a weapon and bash other Pokémon in the face? 

Actually, I think I kinda like Chingling now :B


----------



## K'yoril

I like Chimecho _much_ better. I really dont think we needed a baby Chimecho either.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

sreservoir said:


> ?? good speed what


I dunno, I was assuming it would have good speed because Chimecho does. I don't know anything about these guys, really.


----------



## Adriane

PenguinAndFriends said:


> I dunno, I was assuming it would have good speed because Chimecho does. I don't know anything about these guys, really.


Chimecho has 65 speed, where the average is 78.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Chalumeau said:


> Chimecho has 65 speed, where the average is 78.


Ah. Again, I don't know anything about those guys, it just looked fast.

Anyway, it's a brand new day, and the sun is high, and all the birds are singing about Bellsprout







I like Bellsprout. It's quite derpy looking, which I can appreciate. I also like that time in the show where it kicked everyone's butt.


----------



## Zero Moment

One of the first Grass-types you can encounter in GS. Pretty cool I guess.


----------



## Mai

_My bellsprout._



Spoiler: Old



Psyduck was obnoxious in the anime and still is, really. I don't hate them, though.
Diglett are really cute and the whole thing about _you don't know their legs are like_ is amusing! They were cute in PMD, too.
Weezing is pretty boring, personally, but they're sort of unique in their own way. (Like garbodor.) I still dislike them, though.
Staryu are really cool, even though I've only used them a few times!
Archeops I keep comparing to tirtouga, aaand defeatist means I prefer tirtouga to them. They're still nice design-wise, though.
Wailmer are weird and adorable!
Eeee seviper. I love them, they're so cute! They're all bunched up like UV said the whole rivalry with zangoose is a nice touch and they're really nice.
Armaldo is sort of weird, but they're still cool! Kiiind of prefer anorith, but they're not _bad._
Phanpy is adorable! I've only used them in PMD and they were fun, so. Donphan are pretty sweet, but in a different way.
Geodude are annoying and everywhere and eh. Not a fan, they're sort of uninteresting.
Beeheeyem has really interesting Pokedex flavor! And they're cute.
Beartic is eh. I prefer ursaring, and physical ice types aren't really my thing.
Croconaw is the worst of their line, but the other two are good.
Glaceon has a horrible horrible movepool, but they're cute which is sort of the eeveelutions' thing.
Quilava is a really good in-between from cyndaquil to typhlosion! I've used them so many times that they're sort of boring, though.
Crobat's cool once you get there, but it's hell to train up a zubat from the beginning.
I dislike monferno and their whole line. None of Sinnoh's starters were really satisfying.
Chingling is silly and unnecessary. I liked chimecho as a single stage; more mysterious, you know?


----------



## Dar

I like Bellsprout. And I'm not sure if anyone else has noticed, but the final form of every three-part Grass-Poison line in generation one starts with a V.


----------



## Adriane

Desmond The Moon Bear said:


> I like Bellsprout. And I'm not sure if anyone else has noticed, but the final form of every three-part Grass-Poison line in generation one starts with a V.


Yep. In my V-themed team on Yellow, I had Venasaur, Victreebel, Vileplume, Vaporeon, and Venomoth.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Mai said:


> _My bellsprout._


but but but


----------



## Zexion

Mai said:


> _My bellsprout._


_my regrets._


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Gym Leader Shizui said:


> _my regrets._


I didn't quite do my best, but this was a triumph nevertheless. I have no regrets!

... bellsprout has a surprisingly usable utility movepool. pity about the rest of it, though.


----------



## Mai

sreservoir said:


> I didn't quite do my best, but this was a triumph nevertheless. I have no regrets!
> 
> ... bellsprout has a surprisingly usable utility movepool. pity about the rest of it, though.


res have I mentioned I hate you

I suppose sharing her wouldn't have been that bad, though--pity ASB shut down.

Bellsprout are super cool! I love the line's designs, and they have an interesting movepool that seems fun to toy around with. The speed isn't that great, but chlorophyll deals with that nicely.


----------



## glitchedgamer

*Wild BELLSPROUT used WRAP!*
*BELLSPROT's WRAP continues!*
*BELLSPROT's WRAP continues!*
*BELLSPROT's WRAP continues!*
*BELLSPROT's WRAP continues!*
*Wild BELLSPROUT used WRAP!*

Ah, the good old days...


----------



## 1. Luftballon

wrap could at least bebroken vy swtching to something faster when realeased, though, or running away.



Mai said:


> res have I mentioned I hate you
> 
> I suppose sharing her wouldn't have been that bad, though--pity ASB shut down.
> 
> Bellsprout are super cool! I love the line's designs, and they have an interesting movepool that seems fun to toy around with. The speed isn't that great, but chlorophyll deals with that nicely.


of course! that's why we all _I love you, you love me, we're a happy family_ ... right!

<3 <3 <3 :DDD ?

speaking of shutdowns, things need to be done.


----------



## sv_01

I used to think of it as extremely cute, and the line was my favorite because of the anime. Now I am not very interested in it.

The stats are nothing to admire.

It has obvious roots, why can't it learn Ingrain?

Using Cut on it feels sort of evil.


----------



## ultraviolet

Bellsprout...
Bellsprout...
Bellsprout...
Bellsprout...

anyway eh bellsprout. I always thought it was amusing how bellsprout is kind of dorky and adorable and then its evolutions are like >8O


----------



## blazheirio889

sreservoir said:


> <3 <3 <3 :DDD ?


... res, that is mildly terrifying coming from you.

Anyway! I love the Bellsprout line :D I don't know why, probably because their expressions really amuse me... I always use them in-game whenever I can, because Sleep Powder yay. Also in HGSS, Swords Dance Return Leaf Blade yay.


----------



## bobandbill

I liked Bellsprout's line; neat design and the pitchplant Pokemon is a neat concept too. Proved useful in a monotype run of HGSS I did too with grass!

Chingling however...is not a Pokemon I care much about, tbh. Seems unnecessary and its inclusion didn't seem to add much.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

sv_01 said:


> I used to think of it as extremely cute, and the line was my favorite because of the anime. Now I am not very interested in it.
> 
> The stats are nothing to admire.
> 
> It has obvious roots, why can't it learn Ingrain?
> 
> Using Cut on it feels sort of evil.


it ... does learn ingrain.



blazheirio889 said:


> ... res, that is mildly terrifying coming from you.
> 
> Anyway! I love the Bellsprout line :D I don't know why, probably because their expressions really amuse me... I always use them in-game whenever I can, because Sleep Powder yay. Also in HGSS, Swords Dance Return Leaf Blade yay.


<3 <3 <3 :DDD

also encore. also clear smog somehow. also gastro acid. also knock off (and thief).

bellsprout is quite the shady character.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

AND THEN WE TALKED ABOUT CUBONE.

I must say, I really like Cubone. Ground is one of my favorite types, and Cubone is both adorable and awesome. And really depressing, with the whole 'wearing it's mother's skull' business.


----------



## Dar

CUBONE CUBONE WHY HAVE WE NOT DONE CUBONE :D

Ahem.

Cubone is my favorite pokemon, tied with Absol. I love it so much my username used to be Cubone. It's adorable, has a couple signature moves, and it has a sad backstory. What's not to love?


----------



## blazheirio889

I love Cubone too :D Basically what Desmond said about it being adorable and having a sad backstory! And I absolutely love Marowak to bits.


----------



## Monoking

AND RICHIE DID A HAPPY DANCE.

I love Cubone! After Raichu, it was the first Pokemon I ever decided was my favorite. And it still keeps a special place in my heart to this day!! :DD!! If Pokemon were real, I'd waste my entire summer looking for one of them!! Ahhh!


I love Cubone and Marowak, and for whatever reason... I feel bad for saying this, but I _love_ the horror stories about Mother Marowak being killed.  I'm almost entertained by it, as if it was a fairy tale. Maybe it's just 'cause I'm a sucker for stories about children learning to survive on their own when their parents die. I dunno.


Oh yeah and Bone Rush and Bonemerang are kick-ass moves. 

...
Makes me feel like I should go train with my Cubone now so it will finally evolve >. >


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Bellsprout: Oh god yes, it just looks so awesome. Bellsprout is awesome in a can. And I suppose it's obvious, but Plants vs. Zombies.

CUbone: Meh...Marowak used to be my favourite pokemon, but I don't care much for Cubone. I guess it's cool with the backstory, the unknown face and the Kangaskhan conspiracy though.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

I always thought it looked more like an Aerodactyl or Charizard skull...


----------



## Zero Moment

New day



Skorupi


----------



## Superbird

I like Skorupi.

As for Cubone, Kangaskhan conspiracy. Mainly because of that anime episode about poaching kangaskhan.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Skorupi are alright. I'm pretty sure they're somewhere in Black and White 2, I may use one. They seem interesting.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Yay, Skorupi! It's a cute little bug that evolves into a big awesome bug. Sort of looks like it's made of metal to me. Also, it's purple, and purple is a good color.


----------



## K'yoril

Bellsprout: Not one of my favorites, but certainly not useless. 

Cubone: I like its design and backstory, but I've never really felt the need to use one.

Skorupi: Woo Hoo! I really like these little buggers, and would spend a lot o money trying for one in the Great Marsh... These guys are on my favorites list for sure.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Mad MOAI said:


> Also, it's purple, and purple is a good color.


Yeah, this also. Anyway, new Pokemon. 







Spoiler alert: It's Arcanine.

Arcanine are cool, i guess. They look nice. I used one in a Nuzlocke once. It was cool, but it died in the Elite Four and everything was sad.


----------



## Byrus

What's the name on the watermark? 

Skorupi - I'm a big fan of these guys and their evolution. Although I was hoping a scorpion Pokémon would look a bit more vicious. More pronounced spikes and stings or something.

Arcanine is pretty great. It looks so fluffy and warm.


----------



## sv_01

sreservoir said:


> it ... does learn ingrain.


Only through breeding.



Cubone: Charizard skull? Well, I remember a theory according to which the original Cubone was a Charmander who had lost his flame without dying for some reason.
Bonemerang is weird because it looks like it should work on Flying-types. Those bone-based moves were probably made Ground-type because of Cubone and Marowak.
The line should learn Skull Bash by level up.
Otherwise just another Ground-type. But False Swipe is nice.

Skorupi: Low Special Defense, but better than Croagunk. In general.

Arcanine: It's fluffy, speedy and majestic. Interesting combination. I remember associating it with Entei, with the "running across the land" thing going on. But I prefer Ninetales.


----------



## Zero Moment

Eh. Ninetales is better, in my opinion.


----------



## K'yoril

Arcanine is cool, but I agree with the two above posts. Ninetales is better.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

ninetales is faster.


----------



## Superbird

Arcanine is awesome in asthetics and mood/background. I quite like it.


----------



## sv_01

And the next Pokémon is...






Masquerain!

What a strange entity. Bulbapedia says it's based on a dragonfly thingie, and it also flies around lakes like a dragonfly, but it has huge antennas that have reddish eye patterns on them because they're part moth wings, and it's bad at flying when it gets wet. And since those antennas are part moth wings, they are scaly as well, shich means it can use Silver Wind.

Wait, a _dragon_fly? _Scales_? _Red_ eyes? At least it doesn't learn Glare!
There should be a story somewhere in which it fights against a Drapion. Possibly on a ship that carries gardening tools.
And it's compatible with Crustle, right?

Nice stats, by the way.


----------



## DarkAura

I remember seeing a Pokemon banner in which Masquerain looked like a grass owl (It was in a forest backdrop. >>)

It's cute though.


----------



## Superbird

It's adorable, but not good enough to really use in most cases.


----------



## sv_01

Alright... Not RNG'd up, not one of my favorite Pokémon, just one I'm sort of obsessed with.






Lanturn.

So we went from Redglare to Dualscar this fast.

I get it that they couldn't make it part Dark because it had to be Electric, but I think Lanturn should learn Crunch, or at least Thunder Fang. Also it should be female-only like Vespiquen.
This paragraph was the only objective one in this post.

Also it's my Zodiac Pokémon. I used to like it because of Volt Absorb, but then I made a certain association with Homestuck. The season of Water is OK, but this is too close to Eridan. Come on, the shiny form is even purple!

Bulbapedia says it has dolphin aspects. That is seriously weird.
Also:


			
				On the Origin of Species guy on Bulbapedia said:
			
		

> Chinchou and Lanturn look more like the cheery stars of a Pixar movie than the deep sea horrors they're actually based on.


I only know one Pixar movie with an anglerfish in it, and that was Finding Nemo.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I don't know why, but I really like Lanturn. Probably because of the cool type. It's one of those type-combinations I can never quite remember the weaknesses and resistances of. It's also cute.

And I don't know why it is somehow a dolphin. Though I've heard people argue that Kyogre is the dolphin Pokemon, which makes less sense.


----------



## Coloursfall

PenguinAndFriends said:


> Though I've heard people argue that Kyogre is the dolphin Pokemon, which makes less sense.


Actually, Kyogre draws some design inspiration from the Orca whale, which is actually in the dolphin family!

See?


----------



## Stormecho

I like Lanturn a lot. Also because in Pokemon Stadium 2, it tends to have a pretty good rental moveset for both of its types (which are usually terrible with handing out moves ugh).

That said, I like its design and typing and... yeah.


----------



## Adriane

Lanturn is grand. Shame gens 4 and 5 were not particularly kind to it.


----------



## Dar

I like Electric/Water types. That is all.


----------



## glitchedgamer

Oh man, the memories. In Gold, I remember always catching Level 40 Chinchou in Olivine Bay with the Super Rod. Level it up and you have a Level 41 Laturn that knows Hydro Pump (I used to think Hydro Pump was the baddest of the badass moves).


----------



## ultraviolet

:D I love Lanturn! They're crazy useful. Chinchou is cuter though.


----------



## DarkAura

Lantern = adorable


New day.



I caught an "e" unown in my platinum run that was just at the same level as my team with it's hidden power being ice. Basically, I love unown if you've got the right hidden power type.

I also caught a shiny "a" unown in my leafgreen.


----------



## Dar

They were great in that movie with Entei and Ash's mom. Other than that, not a fan.


----------



## Superbird

I have the ENTIRE ALPHABET plus ! and ? on my Black. I try to use them to communicate with people on GTS Negotiations, but unfortunately people don't really understand the unown alphabet as well as I do.


----------



## Zexion

Superbird said:


> I have the ENTIRE ALPHABET plus ! and ? on my Black.


_this_



> but unfortunately people don't really understand the unown alphabet as well as I do.


i try, it is actually easy. _*goes to find superbird*

_but yes, the unown are beautiful. i migrated them from lg -> ss -> black and have them all. they need better moves.

_my pic on my profile is my original username in unown_


----------



## glitchedgamer

The concept of Unown is really cool, but as an actual Pokemon the things are kind of useless. I remember catching one for the first time in Gold thinking it was a rare, powerful Pokemon and being crushingly disappointed.


----------



## ultraviolet

I caught them all in platinum (I think?) and found a shiny one. They're kind of meh. Unown are hard to read. :C


----------



## Mai

Spoiler: Old



Cubone are great! I love marowak too, and their backstories are depressing but really interesting.
Skorupi are cute and I really like them; I have mixed feelings about drapion, though. _Because drapion's not a bug anymore._ :(
Arcanine being "legendary" is really amusing. They're a fun pokemon, in a way, but their overall design is sort of eh when you get down to it. Happens with most of gen one, honestly, so. It doesn't stop me from liking them.
Masquerain are hilarious and aaa. _Intimidate._ I wish they were water/bug, though; would've been a nice type combination and such.
Lanturn are kind of a step down from chinchou, personally; chinchou have this ~mystery~ thing going on with the plus-shaped eyes and. Oh well. They're still cool, chinchou are just better.



Unown are awesome. :D I love Spell of the Unown the movie, and the alphabet thing is really fun to play around with! I've never had the patience to capture all of them and do the thing Superbird talked about, but I hope to do it _someday_ and then it'll be awesome.

I'd love to have a shiny ! unown. That would be so cool.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Mai said:


> Spoiler: Old
> 
> 
> 
> Cubone are great! I love marowak too, and their backstories are depressing but really interesting.
> Skorupi are cute and I really like them; I have mixed feelings about drapion, though. _Because drapion's not a bug anymore._ :(
> Arcanine being "legendary" is really amusing. They're a fun pokemon, in a way, but their overall design is sort of eh when you get down to it. Happens with most of gen one, honestly, so. It doesn't stop me from liking them.
> Masquerain are hilarious and aaa. _Intimidate._ I wish they were water/bug, though; would've been a nice type combination and such.
> Lanturn are kind of a step down from chinchou, personally; chinchou have this ~mystery~ thing going on with the plus-shaped eyes and. Oh well. They're still cool, chinchou are just better.
> 
> 
> 
> Unown are awesome. :D I love Spell of the Unown the movie, and the alphabet thing is really fun to play around with! I've never had the patience to capture all of them and do the thing Superbird talked about, but I hope to do it _someday_ and then it'll be awesome.
> 
> I'd love to have a shiny ! unown. That would be so cool.


also you write notes and essays unownen don't forget that

well, essay.


----------



## sv_01

Well, they are sort of useless in the games, but can be interesting when not tied up by game mechanics. And they can be a lot of different symbols in the anime, so creepy ancient texts can be even more mysterious.

There should be an anime episode named "Fear of the Unown". They have so much Lovecraftian weirdness potential... We need an aspiring writer from Lacunosa Town to come up with a Luxray and _investigate_.


----------



## Jerrrge

I never really understood the point of having Unown in the pokemon series, especially in crystal. But its fun trying to collect the whole alphabet


----------



## sv_01

Well, the point is to complete the Pokédex as usual.


----------



## bobandbill

Never would use them beyond catching them for completion's sake, but they are an interesting concept in themselves. I also have a shiny one from a trade.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Unowns have really spiffy designs! I've never actually caught all of them (or even most of them), but the designs are definitely nice.


----------



## Noctowl

I have a shiny one. :D Its a blue N.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

unown are amusing to play with in general, yes, that is indisputably true, I am right. useful is entirely irrelevant, as evidenced by the fact that we've managed not to kick them out after 79 hours. is that a record? considering the thread, I wouldn't be surprised. unown are too awesome to only have a day in daily pokémon discussion, right, we'd need 28 days, one for each unown. unown month, so to speak.

on the other hand, an rng is telling me pokemon:random = kyogre; perhaps it wants me to talk about exploding whales? ... a bit unfortunate to say, but kyogre isn't necessarily inflammable and explosive. what with its small size and weight, and not being a ball, it becomes not altogether impossible that it is composed primarily of non-inflammable gases.

... of course, even in the best case, its density comes out to much less than water. even taking a factor of 10 off the sphere abstraction, we still find ρ = 0.309 kg/L. yes, kyogre would float on water, and, indeed, would have to waste a lot of energy if it wanted to actually stay underwater for long periods of time. think about that.

whale physics is my specialty, yes.


----------



## Superbird

Incidentally, on the subject of whale physics, Wailord actually CAN learn selfdestruct legally. Thought you might want to know if you didn't already.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

I knew that, yes. unfortunately, it is only an xd tutor move, no?


----------



## Superbird

Yes.


----------



## ultraviolet

I love Kyogre! the only thing I really didn't like was how slow it made battles in sapphire because 
'go Kyogre! *KYOOOORRRRREEeee* it is raining! [rain animation]' and then more 'it is raining [rain animation]' like every single turn


----------



## sv_01

I think one the reasons why Spheal-liners hide in caves so much (besides Hoenn being hot) is that they're afraid of Kyogre.

We need an actual dolphin Pokémon. Maybe legendary as well, but friendly, speedy and with more of that Special Defense.

I still prefer Rayquaza.

Of course Kyogre isn't explosive. It has something to do with him being resistant to fire.

While Groudon's Fire aspect is making him a fire legendary in a region without an official one, it's pretty normal for Water-types to know Ice moves. But wait, Ice is a counterpart to Rock and Ground in the Aqua/Magma thing.
(Is that why someone thinks that ice opposes Jade's associated element?)


----------



## K'yoril

Masquerain: I like it, but have never used it. 

Unown: I love these guys. I used to have all of them in LG, but only traded some to Emerald before restarting :(

Kyogre: Eh. Rayquaza is infinitely better. I don't dislike it, but enjoy the prospect of exploding them more than the actual 'mon.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

We all know that pokemon anatomy isn't real anatomy because 1 ton isn't that heavy at all and the pokemon people make a big deal out of how Groudon is the heaviest thing ever. 

Kyogre's design is awesome because the red design on its hand-fins have "H2O" hidden in it. The big circle is the O, the |-| right underneath is the H, and one of the zig-zag lines looks like a 2 if you look at it sideways. I'm pretty sure this is intentional. Also, it looks like a killer whale.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Crazy Linoone said:


> Kyogre's design is awesome because the red design on its hand-fins have "H2O" hidden in it. The big circle is the O, the |-| right underneath is the H, and one of the zig-zag lines looks like a 2 if you look at it sideways. I'm pretty sure this is intentional. Also, it looks like a killer whale.


That is _so cool._

Also, according the Bulbapedia, there's evidence that Kyogre can _fly?_ Deliciousyes.


----------



## Coloursfall

> We need an actual dolphin Pokémon. Maybe legendary as well, but friendly, speedy and with more of that Special Defense.











Coloursfall said:


> Actually, Kyogre draws some design inspiration from the Orca whale, which is actually in the dolphin family!
> 
> See?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Crazy Linoone said:


> We all know that pokemon anatomy isn't real anatomy because 1 ton isn't that heavy at all and the pokemon people make a big deal out of how Groudon is the heaviest thing ever.


also groudon floats on water.


----------



## Superbird

Explain. I haven't taken physics yet.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Presumably its mass (weight divided by the force of gravity) divided by its volume, also known as its density, is less than that of seawater.

god i hate physics


----------



## glitchedgamer

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Presumably its mass (weight divided by the force of gravity) divided by its volume, also known as its density, is less than that of seawater.
> 
> god i hate physics


Wait, Groudon is less dense than salt water? What is this I don't even.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

all I can say is, pokémon were not designed with physics in mind.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

@Coloursfall: I'm pretty sure sv_01 meant dolphins as in this:







Anyhow, Lugia is sort of a dolphin with wings, if you look at the way it swims and jumps out of the water (can't find an image right now, will edit/post if found). Being partially based on a dolphin would also explain Lugia's psychic typing (since psychic type is the "intelligent" type).


----------



## ultraviolet

sv_01 said:


> We need an actual dolphin Pokémon. Maybe legendary as well, but friendly, speedy and with more of that Special Defense.





			
				Bulbapedia said:
			
		

> Kyogre is tied with Mantine for highest Special Defense of all Water-type Pokémon.


----------



## sv_01

Well? What about swapping its special stats around?


----------



## Coloursfall

Crazy Linoone said:


> @Coloursfall: I'm pretty sure sv_01 meant dolphins as in this:



Except Orcas are still in the dolphin family. So it's a dolphin, unless you wanna get more specific. (try 'bottlenose dolphin' or something, and I'll stop being annoyed at people ignoring Kyogre when they just say 'dolphin')

Which would be sort of like saying "we need a shark pokemon. Except Sharpedo doesn't count because it's the wrong kind of shark. I mean a hammerhead shark."

Dolphins are jerks anyway.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Coloursfall said:


> Except Orcas are still in the dolphin family. So it's a dolphin, unless you wanna get more specific. (try 'bottlenose dolphin' or something, and I'll stop being annoyed at people ignoring Kyogre when they just say 'dolphin')
> 
> Which would be sort of like saying "we need a shark pokemon. Except Sharpedo doesn't count because it's the wrong kind of shark. I mean a hammerhead shark."


Your analogy doesn't really make sense because when people think of dolphins, usually the image that comes to mind is something resembling a bottlenose dolphin, not an orca. Meanwhile, when people think of sharks, they usually imagine something shaped like a Great White or a Tiger shark instead of a hammerhead. So in the second case, there is a need to specify which kind of shark the person's thinking about because it's not a "normal" shark, while in the first case there isn't because everyone knows what type of dolphin the person's referring to anyway. 

Anyhow, let's stop arguing over pointless things and get back on topic: does anyone know what's up with Kyogre's chin-spike-things (how do I describe them??) in this official poster? Is that just a mistake or what? It's been bugging me ever since I bought the official Pokemon Emerald Guide Book a looong time ago and stuck the poster on my wall...


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Crazy Linoone said:


> Your analogy doesn't really make sense because when people think of dolphins, usually the image that comes to mind is something resembling a bottlenose dolphin, not an orca. Meanwhile, when people think of sharks, they usually imagine something shaped like a Great White or a Tiger shark instead of a hammerhead. So in the second case, there is a need to specify which kind of shark the person's thinking about because it's not a "normal" shark, while in the first case there isn't because everyone knows what type of dolphin the person's referring to anyway.
> 
> Anyhow, let's stop arguing over pointless things and get back on topic: does anyone know what's up with Kyogre's chin-spike-things (how do I describe them??) in this official poster? Is that just a mistake or what? It's been bugging me ever since I bought the official Pokemon Emerald Guide Book a looong time ago and stuck the poster on my wall...


nope, it's a feature of kyogre's design. dw art has them, sugimori has them, sprites have them; movie 9, likewise.

... unless you're talking about the fact that they're mismatched in that image, in which case I haven't a clue.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Uh, yeah, I'm talking about how they're mismatched. The one on our left is a triangle shape like it should be, but the one on our right is...????


----------



## blazheirio889

I dunno, I always saw that as a sort of perspective thing that didn't turn out very well...?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Salamence is a cool Pokemon in my opinion, although it is one of the hardest to train and evolve etc. Good job you can get Bagon at Lv. 35 in Emerald then. I haven't really used Salamence on a serious team before, so I don't know what it's like statistically. I'm in the process of getting one if I recall correctly. =P

EDIT: Just realised I'm a *ahem* few months off topic. Didn't realise that the newest posts were stuck at the end. Schoolboy error. My bad


----------



## Crazy Linoone

So Kyogre's been the daily pokemon for a few days more than it should've been, and the RNG has determined that the next topic should be Shellder!

Mandatory weird picture:


----------



## Superbird

The couple with the Onix and Cloyster in g/s/hg/ss.


----------



## glitchedgamer

D'awww


----------



## Wargle

Why does that picture scare me Linoone get it away!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Wow. Awkward picture. =P


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

That video is amazing. That picture is terrifying. Shellder is alright.


----------



## Wargle

No one posted a Pokémon so I make it totally all about me.



Wargle/Braviary!


Just remember, positive things or you die tonight C=


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

I was gonna use one on Pokemon Crystal. It got to Level 33, beat Clair and had it replaced with a Dragonite. It was quite speedy indeed. It didn't know a lot of STAB, so I figuired Dragonite will get more. It took a while to evolve it from a Zubat.

EDIT: (I am a stupid person) Barviary: I haven't used it. It has a cool design and it's name is a pun on "Brave" and "Aviary". Nice one, Game Freak! =P


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I...actually don't like Braviary all that much. It's... alright, I guess. It looks pretty cool, but it isn't one of my favorite designs. I think I'm one of the few people who prefers Mandlibuzz.


----------



## surskitty

Braviary's name irritates me.  It should be bravian.


----------



## savol456

Being a bird, I loved it from the start. I freaking love birds.
I've never used one, but I like it.
It reminds me less of U.S.A. and more of the native american tribes and totem poles and legends that involve great birds of strength.


----------



## Superbird

It looks awesome, but sadly Sky Drop really isn't that good. Braviary itself is outclassed by several other things.


----------



## Zero Moment

Man Wargle was my Flyer on my first White run

Unfortunately Golurk outclassed it as a Flyer and all-around bamf in my second run.


----------



## ultraviolet

Braviary is unfortunate in that it looks a lot cooler than it is, and it turns up really late in the game. :/


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Still unsure why aviary instead of avian. I mean, Bravian even rhymes with Indian, which could totally be a politically incorrect way of hinting at its badass Native-American-ness. Unless that's the reason they used aviary instead of avain...? 

Very nice design. The design gets the point across (eagle + native americal war chief + AMURICA) without overloading the details. I think Wargle is one of the few that didn't have haters when the BW designs were first released; in fact, it was pretty much universally loved. 

I also love mandibuzz, and I think they're both fantastic designs. 

They're horrible for battling though.


----------



## Dar

I prefer Mandibuzz. I'm not sure why. Although the diaper thing on Vullaby is kind of wierd.


----------



## Wargle

Cloyster! because I can!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Again, Young Couple with an Onix and a Cloyster. Anyway, Cloyster is cool. Shell Smash Cloyster is amazing.


----------



## Dar

Cloyster is obviously a Voltorb with a shell.
<----Is smart


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Dar said:


> Cloyster is obviously a Voltorb with a shell.
> <----Is smart


It is a Gastly what are you talking about


----------



## Dar

PenguinAndFriends said:


> It is a Gastly what are you talking about


Sure. Whatever.
Voltorb.


----------



## savol456

Dar said:


> Sure. Whatever.
> Voltorb.


It is the ghost of a voltorb in a shell. How's that?

I like the fact that it's back sprites change through out the generations. (it's tail changes)
It has a cool R/S/E sprite.


----------



## glitchedgamer

Obligatory sexy picture. I always liked Cloyster, but I'm sad the Skill Link/Icicle Spike combo has dragged him into the dark depths of competitive battling.


Spoiler: nsfw


----------



## Wargle

Where did you find that?! Why?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Hmmm... Cloyster, eh? Lorelei's can be quite hard to beat, but I have never used her/him. He/She has a meh-ish design. But seriously, where do people get these images. All the wierd ones I've seen are of the Cloyster line. =P


----------



## Wargle

I found it easily on images


----------



## ultraviolet

glitchedgamer said:


> Obligatory sexy picture.


let's not next time, or at least chuck it under a nsfw hide.


----------



## Wargle

Now that i know how to do it I will


----------



## Wargle

The RNG decides today is Lickitung



The sexy pictures will be scary


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

How does Lickitung evolve again? I seem to have forgotten. =P
Please, _no_ picture. =P


----------



## Wargle

Level up with roll out, and if there's a pic, it'll be hidden like the one above


----------



## savol456

*must resist urge to post the lickitung and Jessie picture about how context is important* (wait...we don't have strike? awww...)
It's a little odd looking. I never really liked it. Although it had a cool fan evolution and pre-evolution in the Pokemon Sienna game.


----------



## Zero Moment

savol456 said:


> [strike]*must resist urge to post the lickitung and Jessie picture about how context is important*[/strike] (wait...we don't have strike? awww...)
> It's a little odd looking. I never really liked it. Although it had a cool fan evolution and pre-evolution in the Pokemon Sienna game.


(It's )

Eh. Never really liked that one.


----------



## savol456

RNG told me that the bud pokemon budew would be today's Pokemon.
(it hasn't already been used, has it?)
So anyway,  
So go ahead and discuss if it hasn't already been discussed.
I've used one in diamond and it was pretty good. Healed itself and was a good addition throughout it's line.
I like how I could get it early on in diamond. It's a good addition to an early team and can become a nice powerhouse later.
The fact that it is different from its evolutions is cool too. Plus it is always smiling happily.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I really like Roselia and Roserade, so Budew's alright. It is really good in the Gen 4 games.


----------



## Dar

I'm currently training it in my Platinum Rocket Challenge, and I must say, it is amazing. And it only has absorb and growth :3


----------



## ultraviolet

budew always annoyed the crap out of me because roselia is really cool but I could never get budew to evolve before it had learnt all its moves and started to become pretty average in comparison to my other pokemon.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Budew is _adorable_. I can't not picture it wiggling its arms around and being just generally socuteugh.

I also rather love it when pokémon look quite different from (but still related to) their evolutions.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

I used a Budew/Roselia/Roserade in my first Diamond playthrough and it's moveset at the start was _terrible_. Now I end up starting with Turtwig and trading over a Lapras!


----------



## Spatz

Budew is truly a niche at the begining of it's training. Luckily the first two gyms are fairly easy on it. (Though a Stun Spore/Growth/Absorb-off with Roselias and other Budew is fairly time consuming) 

It's well worth it in the end, as Roserade is quite powerful and very useful as a specialist. (Though you often have to wait until Iron Island to get the Shiny Stone needed...)

I like it's design, and I like it, it's, personally, one of the better baby forms, and muc more capably implemented.


----------



## sv_01

Shellder: Silly. And low Special Defense. But at least it doesn't evolve into a fish.

Braviary: Oh me, Nidoking was also the one with the higher offensive stats.
It seems to have a Klingon-like warrior personality.
The duo are basically babies until level 54.
Are there any stories about a colonist man falling in love with a native woman that this might be referencing?
Do they kidnap Ditto to reproduce?

Cloyster: More dignified than Shellder, and generally looks better. But aren't seashells supposed to close the other way?

Budew: I like it. I like Grass-types in general. And it has decent Special Defense.
But why doesn't the shiny have black and purple flowers?



EDIT:

Hm, 316...





Argh! Gulpin.

Half biological, half one of _those_ Poison-types. My theory is that it was created when a Munchlax and a Grimer attempted to eat each other.

Wait, shouldn't its Defense be lower than its Special Attack? It looks squishy.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Wah! _That_ thing?! I never battle them in the wild and never use them, so I have no idea what they're like, apart from squisy and horrible and annoying with Yawn. =P


----------



## Superbird

One of the few pokemon I don't really like for some reason or another. I just find it...boring.


----------



## Adriane

I love love love Swalot. It's possibly my favourite Poison-type after Crobat. Gulpin isn't Swalot, but it's pretty cool, too.


----------



## Byrus

Ah, I love Gulpin a lot. It's a simple design, but it works really well. Same with Swalot. (its noodly whiskers combined with its expression is hilarious) I'm kinda disappointed at the amount of hate they tend to get.


----------



## blazheirio889

sv_01 said:


> Wait, shouldn't its Defense be lower than its Special Attack? It looks squishy.


I dunno, I can just imagine a Pokemon throwing itself at a Gulpin and then bouncing back, precisely 'cuz it's so squishy.

I find the Gulpin line hilarious. They're just like one gigantic stomach with a hilariously derpy expression. -3-


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Gulpin and Swalot are amazing.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

I quite adore Gulpin, it's just so...cute..? Or something along those lines, it's a blob for goodness sake! And later it grows a moustache, which always is a plus.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

RNG says we discuss...







:DDDDD Zangoose! I always make sure to have one of these guys on my team (and a Seviper for that matter). Not great in battling due to its poor defenses, but a couple swords dances + close combat can make it rather useful. Besides, it learns _false swipe_. So it's pretty handy in-game.


----------



## sv_01

I have Sapphire...

It's supposed to be an anthropomorphic mongoose. With... a cat face, sloth claws, squirrel ears and a squirrel tail with the fluff divided into an M-shape. It also has a big asymmetrical M on its chest and the fur on its ears makes little "M"s.

I've already compared two duos of Star Trek alien species to these two guys.

In Mystery Dungeon, it looks good when walking.

Pink eyes? Wait, they are slightly purplish. And Seviper's aren't. It is another connection between them.


----------



## ultraviolet

sv_01 said:


> Pink eyes? Wait, they are slightly purplish. And Seviper's aren't. It is another connection between them.


Actually, Seviper and Zangoose have the same eyes, just flipped:


Spoiler: images















anyway, _eh_. Zangoose does a good job at being a mongoose (I guess), but Seviper is like my favourite pokemon, so.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

ultraviolet said:


> Actually, Seviper and Zangoose have the same eyes, just flipped:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, _eh_. Zangoose does a good job at being a mongoose (I guess), but Seviper is like my favourite pokemon, so.


 I have equal love for both Zangoose and Seviper. My old username was Zangviper _for a reason. _


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Zangoose is cool....That's all I have to say. Except for the fact that it can't learn Cut, for some weird reason.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Zangoose is an _amazing_ fighter, mainly because of Crush Claw in the 4th gen. Also, what is this RNG? (On a completely different note. =P)


----------



## Adriane

LuckyLapras said:


> Zangoose is an _amazing_ fighter, mainly because of Crush Claw in the 4th gen. Also, what is this RNG? (On a completely different note. =P)


Eh, it's still not worth using over Return.


----------



## Superbird

LuckyLapras said:


> Zangoose is an _amazing_ fighter, mainly because of Crush Claw in the 4th gen. Also, what is this RNG? (On a completely different note. =P)


An RNG is an abbreviation for a Random Number Generator.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

ultraviolet said:


> Actually, Seviper and Zangoose have the same eyes, just flipped:


That is very cool, actually.

I've always thought the red design on Zangoose is supposed to look like scars? And the red at the end of its paws are supposed to be look like it's blood-stained or something. Anyhow, Zangoose is awesome (look at those claws).


----------



## Keldeo

Crazy Linoone said:


> And the red at the end of its paws are supposed to be look like it's blood-stained or something. Anyhow, Zangoose is awesome (look at those claws).


I agree with Zangoose is awesome
But shiny Zangoose has blue on the end of its paws, and blood isn't blue...


----------



## Crazy Linoone

AbsurdAbsol said:


> I agree with Zangoose is awesome
> But shiny Zangoose has blue on the end of its paws, and blood isn't blue...


Maybe shiny Zangoose hunts aliens or something. Aliens might have blue blood, right?


----------



## Keldeo

Crazy Linoone said:


> Maybe shiny Zangoose hunts aliens or something. Aliens might have blue blood, right?


Well, it's not _that_ far-fetched. 
Or it might be a play on the phrase "blue blooded"...


----------



## Ven

So shiny Zangoose kills nobles?


----------



## Superbird

Nah, blue-bloods aren't quite nobles. The 1%, maybe, but not nobles. 

In addition, does light-blue even exist as a blood color?


----------



## surskitty

Birdy said:


> Nah, blue-bloods aren't quite nobles. The 1%, maybe, but not nobles.


Psst, blueblood is a word that isn't from Homestuck.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

In this thread: People try to rationalize Zangoose's shiny design.

Meanwhile:


----------



## Keldeo

Well, shiny voltorb/electrode could be because great balls are blue. Geodude is golden because gold is a metal-rock thingy?
The sandile line...?
whatisthisidonteven


----------



## ultraviolet

AbsurdAbsol said:


> I agree with Zangoose is awesome
> But shiny Zangoose has blue on the end of its paws, and blood isn't blue...


hardly _any_ of the shiny pokemon make any sense.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Krokorok got experimented upon and it failed then something happened with a bee. The iron in Geodude rusted. Voltorb is trying to make more camoflages for itself and is creating a range of Poke Ball designs. Problem solved. =D


----------



## sv_01

The Krokorok one is just a random mutation with different-colored scales. Voltorb-line is a Great Ball variant, and shiny Geodude has too much sulphur in it.


----------



## Keldeo

Of course, the whole Zangoose argument up there is all based on the speculation that the red patterns on the ends of Zangoose's paws are bloodstains...


----------



## K'yoril

Gulpin: I rarely use this guy, but actually like him quite a bit. Liquid Ooze has always appealed to me for some reason. I hate Swalot's mustache though. *shudder*

Zangoose: I've always loved this guy as well. And Seviper. I think the marks are scars for both of them. Maybe to reference their feudy thing?


----------



## ElectricTogetic

Gulpin:  I don't really like this guy.  He's slow, doesn't have any awesome gimmicks, and he doesn't hit well at all.  I like the Wismur line better.
Zangoose:  Awesome looking, but I don't like it as much as the similar Absol.


----------



## Keldeo

Gulpin helped me a lot during one of my Sapphire runs with its awesome HP... But you have to admit, it looks pretty silly and why is there a mustache


----------



## bobandbill

I quite enjoyed using a Gulpin and its evolution in a RSE run; always had a soft spot for its design too. It's just chilling after all and rivals Munchlax in eating abilities!

Also moustaches are awesome. =p

Zangoose is a Pokemon I always liked the design of as well (often looks like he's going to mess something up, heh) but have not yet ever used in a game. Might need to change that sometime.


----------



## sv_01

Well, trying to keep this up...






Simipour.

It looks like a girl. While being 87.5% male. And has a cat smile.

And its ears seem to have buterfly wing shapes on them. Actually, Simisear is the only one of the trio that doesn't have butterfly wing shapes on his ears.

Wait, they all have exactly the same base stats?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Thanks sv. I haven't rally used Simipour that much, possibly because I've never started with Snivy. D=


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Simipour is the best of the elemental monkeys in my opinion. I used one for the entire game in White, it was pretty good.


----------



## Adriane

Water and Flying is always wonderful coverage, and Simipour can do just that with Scald and (Flying Gem!) Acrobatics.


----------



## Zero Moment

Eww, the elemental monkeys. I never liked them.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Chalumeau said:


> Water and Flying is always wonderful coverage, and Simipour can do just that with Scald and (Flying Gem!) Acrobatics.


water and pretty much anything gives pretty solid coverage, though. water alone is pretty good coverage.

water and _normal_ is resisted only by [(Ghost,Water),(Steel,Water),(Ghost,Grass),(Steel,Grass),(Ghost,Dragon),(Steel,Dragon)], and one of those doesn't even exist and the rest are pretty much one-line exclusive -- and only three are present on non-ubers; and hey, return allows an item.

adding ground makes the coverage truly delightful, though, especially with ground SE against everything in water/flying's uncoverage, but is admittedly a bit impractical with simipour only getting dig. perfect coverage!

... although perfect coverage with water + pick two isn't exactly an altogether difficult task, even if you exclude dragon as one of the picks.


----------



## Adriane

sreservoir said:


> water and pretty much anything gives pretty solid coverage, though. water alone is pretty good coverage.
> 
> water and _normal_ is resisted only by [(Ghost,Water),(Steel,Water),(Ghost,Grass),(Steel,Grass),(Ghost,Dragon),(Steel,Dragon)], and one of those doesn't even exist and the rest are pretty much one-line exclusive -- and only three are present on non-ubers; and hey, return allows an item.
> 
> adding ground makes the coverage truly delightful, though, especially with ground SE against everything in water/flying's uncoverage, but is admittedly a bit impractical with simipour only getting dig. perfect coverage!
> 
> ... although perfect coverage with water + pick two isn't exactly an altogether difficult task, even if you exclude dragon as one of the picks.


Well, what makes Flying advantageous for Simipour is that it gives it an option for Grass-types, which especially makes sense ingame. Return is still never a bad move, of course.


----------



## Keldeo

Simipour is a nice battler. Besides its appearance. I've never used it since I always picked Tepig and boxed the Pansage that I got.
So, a nice moveset for Simipour would be Scald, Return, Acrobatics, and something else.


----------



## ultraviolet

Zero Moment said:


> Eww, the elemental monkeys. I never liked them.


I dunno what it is, but most monkey pokemon just don't really do anything for me, like aipom or chimchar/monferno (infernape is p. cool). When I got my free monkey in BW it pretty much went to the box and stayed there.


----------



## Zero Moment

ultraviolet said:


> I dunno what it is, but most monkey pokemon just don't really do anything for me, like aipom or chimchar/monferno (infernape is p. cool). When I got my free monkey in BW it pretty much went to the box and stayed there.


I actually refused to take the monkey from the girl.


----------



## Cerberus87

Zero Moment said:


> I actually refused to take the monkey from the girl.


You can take it at any time, she'll always give it to you. And... you can catch them in the rustling grass.

Anyway, the monkeys are pretty good Pokémon, although they start a little slow. Never understood why people hate them. I use them but they're difficult to level.

When your only other choices are Jellicent, Seismitoad, Carracosta, Alomomola and *gasp* Basculin, Simipour seems godly. The least useful is Simisear because Darmanitan and Chandelure are much better.


----------



## Keldeo

Well, jellicent is nice especially for water absorb/surf abuse in double battles
And I think you can only catch them in rustling grass in pinwheel forest, but maybe other places too?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

AbsurdAbsol said:


> Well, jellicent is nice especially for water absorb/surf abuse in double battles
> And I think you can only catch them in rustling grass in pinwheel forest, but maybe other places too?


They're in rustling grass in Pinwheel Forest (both inside and out) and Lostlorn Forest, along with Audino and Swadloon I think.


----------



## DarkAura

Lostlorn Forest also holds Leavanny and Unfezant in the rustling grass, as well as the three monkeys.

I love Simipour, but I hate that it can't have a greater chance of being female than the others. I mean, it looks like a girl. >>


----------



## Cerberus87

Great and Powerful Trixie said:


> Lostlorn Forest also holds Leavanny and Unfezant in the rustling grass, as well as the three monkeys.
> 
> I love Simipour, but I hate that it can't have a greater chance of being female than the others. I mean, it looks like a girl. >>


Machamp looks 100% like a man and can be female.

And if someone comes out and says "female bodybuilders!", well none of them look like Machamp!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Cerberus87 said:


> Machamp looks 100% like a man and can be female.
> 
> And if someone comes out and says "female bodybuilders!", well none of them look like Machamp!


inb4 male Gardevoir is mentioned

Back on topic, I don't really like any of the elemental monkeys. I rather despise any Pokemon I am forced to use just to win a gym battle. That being said, my Simipour didn't get much action after the first gym.


----------



## Cerberus87

Vehement Mustelid said:


> inb4 male Gardevoir is mentioned


Crossdressers. =D



Vehement Mustelid said:


> Back on topic, I don't really like any of the elemental monkeys. I rather despise any Pokemon I am forced to use just to win a gym battle. That being said, my Simipour didn't get much action after the first gym.


It was a bad choice by Game Freak because all you can get before the first gym is the starter, Lillipup, Patrat, Purrloin and the monkey. That said, you theoretically can win the battle with just your starter and Lillipup (Patrat is too weak and Purrloin only has crap moves).


----------



## Keldeo

Cerberus87 said:


> It was a bad choice by Game Freak because all you can get before the first gym is the starter, Lillipup, Patrat, Purrloin and the monkey. That said, you theoretically can win the battle with just your starter and Lillipup (Patrat is too weak and Purrloin only has crap moves).


you could win the battle with just your starter, overleveledness, and hax.


----------



## Spoon

I'm not a big fan of Simipour or the other elemental monkeys (maybe, save for Pansear), but I do like the dynamic between them. For example, there's minor variations beyond color change between the trio! Pansage has a flat line on its stomach, a downward ear-mark-point-thing, and a downward face mask-thing, and each of those alternate between the trio, which is cool in my book. 

 However, I feel like a darker blue, much like Cress' hair color, would have been a better color choice than cyan. And water themes are haaard to visualize, but geyser-dreads wouldn't be my first choice. I remember hearing that the trio had a basis in Japanese mobsters, though, which earns the trio +5 in interesting.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

So, new Pokemon, I guess.





Vespiquen! It has a cool design and neat signature moves, in my opinion. Of course, it's annoying to get a Vespiquen, and it's the same type as a bunch of other Pokemon. So it's just kinda average.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Vespiquen. Hard to get. That is all


----------



## Keldeo

Heal Order Defense Order Attack Order so many signature moves
It's also hard to get. I don't remember how many male Combees I went through trying to get one.


----------



## Spatz

YOU. KNOW. WHAT'S. WORSE? IT's. A. TERRIBLE. BATTLER.

*coughrantcoughrantcough*

Anyways, yeah, not fond of it, doesn't have much going for it honestly...


----------



## Cerberus87

I love Vespiquen but her type is not suited to walling. Still, hits pretty decently with Attack Order. Actually if Stealth Rock didn't exist she could be much more effective. 

I don't know why the competitive community didn't ban Stealth Rock since almost every team has it and it kills the usefulness of a lot of Pokémon. I mean, a Pokémon like Charizard doesn't deserve to be NU just because of a stupid move. Same thing with Snorlax in GSC; every team had one and no one had the balls to ban it because they were too comfortable using Curselax and Drumlax. I mean, a guy on Smogon even admitted there's no direct counter to Drumlax. How can you allow something to exist in the metagame if you can't counter it effectively?

Luckily the players nowadays are more conscientious, banning stuff like Excadrill which is impossible to counter with Sand Stream support.

[/rant]


----------



## sv_01

Slowest Flying-type ever... with high defensive stats? Interesting... Pokémon with her type combination are usually fragile.

Wait, shouldn't she have Swarm?

That Pressure ability might cause problems if the best Rock-type move you have is Ancientpower... At least Dialga has the type resistances. (and also Pressure)

What's the matter with Vespiquen and Beedrill? Beedrill has a bee name but is more like a wasp, while Vespiquen has a wasp name and is an obvious bee.


----------



## bobandbill

Not a biggest fan of it just because it was annoying to get in the first place back in DP. Darn you, male combees.

Then I learnt about soft resetting, but still it seems a bit too annoying a way to get it. Guess that's why I never used it!


----------



## Adriane

Cerberus87 said:


> I don't know why the competitive community didn't ban Stealth Rock since almost every team has it and it kills the usefulness of a lot of Pokémon. I mean, a Pokémon like Charizard doesn't deserve to be NU just because of a stupid move.


Stealth Rock weakness definitely hurts, but it's not an instant ticket to lower tiers if there's other redeemable qualities. Volcarona is just as weak to SR as Charizard is... and it's OU. Very few of the starter Pokémon are actually competitively great -- only Venusaur and Infernape remain in OU since Swampert and Empoleon were demoted. Well, Blaziken is uber, but if it didn't have Speed Boost, it certainly wouldn't be even OU. 



> Same thing with Snorlax in GSC; every team had one and no one had the balls to ban it because they were too comfortable using Curselax and Drumlax. I mean, a guy on Smogon even admitted there's no direct counter to Drumlax. How can you allow something to exist in the metagame if you can't counter it effectively?


You have to remember the GSC metagame happened forever ago now and the community's changed a lot since. Also there can be Pokémon in play without outright counters if it's still reasonably beatable. (That said, Haze/Roar were pretty mandatory in those days.)



> Luckily the players nowadays are more conscientious, banning stuff like Excadrill which is impossible to counter with Sand Stream support.


I really don't understand why they didn't just ban abilities that work with Sand Stream instead of banning Excadrill outright like they did with Drizzle + Swift Swim... but I guess Garchomp's banned, too.


----------



## Cerberus87

Chalumeau said:


> Stealth Rock weakness definitely hurts, but it's not an instant ticket to lower tiers if there's other redeemable qualities. Volcarona is just as weak to SR as Charizard is... and it's OU. Very few of the starter Pokémon are actually competitively great -- only Venusaur and Infernape remain in OU since Swampert and Empoleon were demoted. Well, Blaziken is uber, but if it didn't have Speed Boost, it certainly wouldn't be even OU.


Volcarona is almost a pseudo-legendary and has a move that boosts three of its stats at the same time. That compensates for Stealth Rock weakness.

Actually Volcarona is the only Pokémon in Gen V to have a double weakness to Rock and be OU at the same time. Double weakness is harsh on a Pokémon's usability but shouldn't be that large a factor. There's tons of Pokémon in OU with crippling double weaknesses like Scizor, Tyranitar, etc., but only those 4x weak to Rock get demoted, because of Stealth Rock. If there was a Fire-type Stealth Rock you'd see a lot less Scizor in OU, I assure you.



Chalumeau said:


> You have to remember the GSC metagame happened forever ago now and the community's changed a lot since. Also there can be Pokémon in play without outright counters if it's still reasonably beatable. (That said, Haze/Roar were pretty mandatory in those days.)


Roar didn't work against Drumlax since it always goes last and naturally Snorlax would kill you before you Roared, and all the Hazers sucked apart from Dragonite, but Haze on Dragonite is a waste of a moveslot anyway.



Chalumeau said:


> I really don't understand why they didn't just ban abilities that work with Sand Stream instead of banning Excadrill outright like they did with Drizzle + Swift Swim... but I guess Garchomp's banned, too.


Sandslash and Cacturne aren't broken despite having abilities that work in sandstorm.


----------



## Adriane

Cerberus87 said:


> Volcarona is almost a pseudo-legendary and has a move that boosts three of its stats at the same time. That compensates for Stealth Rock weakness.
> 
> Actually Volcarona is the only Pokémon in Gen V to have a double weakness to Rock and be OU at the same time. Double weakness is harsh on a Pokémon's usability but shouldn't be that large a factor. There's tons of Pokémon in OU with crippling double weaknesses like Scizor, Tyranitar, etc., but only those 4x weak to Rock get demoted, because of Stealth Rock. If there was a Fire-type Stealth Rock you'd see a lot less Scizor in OU, I assure you.


I never said SR weakness wasn't an awful thing to have, because it is -- it's still not an instant ticket to lower tiers. Volcarona can manage less because of Quiver Dance and more because of Morning Sun. Charizard is BST 534, Volcarona is BST 550 -- a difference of 16 BST. And there are plenty of 580+ in the likes of even NU. The simple fact is that there are better Fire-types than Charizard. Also Tyranitar is instant OU the same way Ninetales and Politoed are: for having an invaluable ability, not to mention it's pretty hard to kill without Fighting-moves. And yes, Scizor happily runs rampant with the lack of Fire hazards or priority. (That said, I'd love for there to be a Fire-type priority move.)



> Roar didn't work against Drumlax since it always goes last and naturally Snorlax would kill you before you Roared, and all the Hazers sucked apart from Dragonite, but Haze on Dragonite is a waste of a moveslot anyway.


Snorlax is also slower than anything not named Shuckle. With Belly Drum in the set, Sleep Talk is not a very feasible option. Yes, Snorlax was basically the #1 Pokémon in GSC; it was still perfectly beatable. I was more afraid of regular Curselax, really. And Skarmory pretty much handled any non-mixed Snorlax.

Oh, and Acid Armour/Haze Vaporeon do exist!



> Sandslash and Cacturne aren't broken despite having abilities that work in sandstorm.


Neither is Seaking.


----------



## K'yoril

Simipour: Probably my favorite monkey, not that I like any of them all that much. I personally think her color is atrocious. Cress-color would have been much better.

Vespiquen: Looks awesome in my opinion, but I've never used one simply because of how annoying it is to get.


----------



## Mai

VESPIQUEN

*YES*

(Really vespiquen isn't that great, but BEES)

I may edit in a recap of old ones fairly soon, but eh.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Maimi said:


> VESPIQUEN
> 
> *YES*
> 
> (Really vespiquen isn't that great, but BEES)
> 
> I may edit in a recap of old ones fairly soon, but eh.


wasps


----------



## Mai

sreservoir said:


> wasps


WASPS is less shoutable than BEES.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

that's probably just because you find it difficult to make the sound of an sps!

WASPS! see, WASPS! confer BEES!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Seaking time.






^(The bottom one)

I like Seaking. I looks derpy and cool at the same time. I used one in Platinum. it was pretty cool. I also used one on a competitive NU team. It was also cool, because it gets Lightningrod from the Dream World, giving you one weakness.


----------



## Keldeo

It's one of the six Pokemon with "king" in the name: Nidoking, Slaking, Kingler, Kingdra, Slowking, and... Seaking!
It has a horn! It's orange and white! And looks derpy, but is cool, like so many other Pokemon.


----------



## sv_01

Ugly fish with a horn.

The name is slightly misleading because it doesn't live in the sea.

I still remember how the line didn't learn any Water-type moves until level 41.

I like to think of it as a counterpart to Lumineon. Even the gender differences suggest it.


----------



## Keldeo

Because Seaking isn't that popular...
I think it's time for a new Pokemon :P







HURR DURR ITS GURDURR! Gurdurr always looked kinda silly to me because of that clown nose and its lack of mouth in the game sprites, but it has a mouth as you can see in the image above. I've never used it in-game, partly because I always chose Tepig (so I already had a fighting-type) and also because I just hated its design (Conkeldurr's okay, and I think Timburr's the best out of the three, but Gurdurr... Ew.) The bulging muscles on its arms... what were you thinking o.O


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Gurrdurr, meh. Never used it. Didn't appeal to me. Too bumpy


----------



## Byrus

Seaking - I like Goldfish/Koi a lot, so Seaking is pretty cool in my book. 

Gurdurr - Its name is pretty funny. Not really what I was expecting for a clown Pokémon, but it still has an inventive design that I like.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

This makes me think of all the times I'd yell out "HURR DURR IT'S A GURR DURR" while playing.

And Seaking was the second pokemon I've ever raised to lvl. 100.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Gurdurr is probably my least favorite Pokemon from Gen 5, maybe in general. It just looks really ugly and dumb to me. I'm fine with Timburr and Conkeldurr, but I just don't like Gurdurr.

...So of course, I found a shiny one. Gaaaaame...


----------



## ultraviolet

can't look at gurrdurr without thinking I AM BENDER PLEASE INSERT GIRDER


----------



## Spoon

ultraviolet said:


> can't look at gurrdurr without thinking I AM BENDER PLEASE INSERT GIRDER


 ...it took me reading GIRDER to finally get the name pun. Man, am I ever slow! 

Moving on, I'm pretty indifferent on Vespiquen. I like some of her design motifs like the gem and honeycomb dress, but I feel like there's a lot of minor details that don't really add much in the terms of design. And I'm not a big fan of Honey Trees or Combee's 1/8 female to male ratio. >: Although, I did use a rental one in PBR that worked well.

 I absolutely loove koi and goldfish! But, while I normally like chubby circular critters, I think I'd like Seaking more if it had a more slender build. I've never used one in game, but I just might if I play RBY again. (Waterfall!)

Beyond just now getting it's name pun, I'm not a particularly big fan of Gurrdurr! Circuses have never really interested me...and Gurrdurr's this odd mix between a muscle-builder and clown. I also find its colors somewhat uninteresting, too. I did, however, like that Gurrdurr in PokéPark2's character. :D


----------



## Zero Moment

Not a fan of the design, but I love Gurdurr's ability to dish out massive damage.

Between Chip Away, Poison Jab, Low Kick, and Stone Edge, there wasn't a single Pokemon that I encountered that could wall my Stenr.


----------



## sv_01

Vehement Mustelid said:


> This makes me think of all the times I'd yell out "HURR DURR IT'S A GURR DURR" while playing.


Yes, I also noticed that its name sounded like "hurr durr".

Wait, if it's supposed to be a clown, shouldn't it be part Dark? Argh, so many Pokémon remind me of Gamzee. Pinsir with its huge horns, Mr. Mime, Smeargle, now this... Why am I thinking there should be someone even stronger but also more dignified to counter this monster?

Oh my, not only its muscles are coming out of its body, but its skull is shaped like its brain. Insane.


----------



## scolipede

My brother and I got a real kick of gurdurr if not only because we ended up calling it GURRDURRHURR for months. Apart from that there's not that much to say about it. It has a really dumb design and I haven't used it because I prefer Sawk or Scrafty.

That being said, not fond of clowns to begin with. *shudder*


----------



## DarkAura

All this hate on Gurrdurr? I used to think it was too hilarious to be taken seriously, but, after catching one as a Timburr in my White Nuzlocke and with it being the only survivor to Lenora (poor Tepig died, right before it evolved. ;^;), I started loving it forever and started to only use that while giving it a Lucky Egg (Lil' Gurrdurr got to the E4 at level 60 before it died against Caitlin).

... I love Gurrdurr now. <3


----------



## Keldeo

Revive power gogogo!
RNG says 343, so Baltoy it is!






Bulbapedia says it's based on a "shakōkidogū" or space clay figurine. Baltoy always looked kinda weird to me. Its typing is... unique. Ground-Psychic? I've never used it, but apparently it's an underrated dual screener.


----------



## SapphSabre777

Baltoy is an interesting Pokemon. It is funny since it can act like a top and it is called the Clay Doll Pokemon...A very odd idea that is AWESOME!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Baltoy, the RNG just loves Psychic types. =P Erm, design is actually quite inventive. One of my favorite 3rd Gen Pokemon (not forgetting Mudkip =P)


----------



## sv_01

Baltoy is Team Magma's counterpart to Carvanha, isn't it? (Why do they even prefer Ground to Fire?) It appears to have higher defensive stats. And each of its types is weak to one of Carvanha's types. Argh.

I don't know much about it, but I kind of like Psychic-types.


----------



## DarkAura

LuckyLapras said:


> (not forgetting Mudkip =P)


so i herd u liek mudkipz /shot


Baltoy. It's a top in my opinion. That is all.


----------



## Keldeo

sv_01 said:


> Baltoy is Team Magma's counterpart to Carvanha, isn't it? (Why do they even prefer Ground to Fire?) It appears to have higher defensive stats. And each of its types is weak to one of Carvanha's types. Argh.
> 
> I don't know much about it, but I kind of like Psychic-types.


whaat
I thought Numel was their counterpart to Carvanha?


plus ground=land


----------



## Adriane

Numel is indeed Carvanha's counterpart. Only Emerald Team Magma ever carried Baltoy, and even then, it was only a couple grunts.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I like Baltoy. It is cool in a weird way, like a lot of Gen 3 Pokemon I like. It also has a nice type combination.


----------



## sv_01

Numel is to Wailmer. Water Spout and Eruption, you know.


----------



## DarkAura

New day.

Er, we might be running out of Pokemon... Well then! Today's Pokemon is !


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Corsola!...It's pretty useless. According to Smogon, it can be used as a one-time check to Moltres, so that's...something. I wouldn't have a problem with it being bad if its design wasn't so bland. Though I do its colors.


----------



## Keldeo

Corsola. Pink and white thing that's... um... coral, and people build towns on it?
...Yep. Also, one-time check to Moltres is kinda cool.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Corsola, it's rare. And what's a one-time check?


----------



## Superbird

...Does Pacifidlog's existence damage the Corsola population underneath it in any way? I'm curious about that now.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Birdy said:


> ...Does Pacifidlog's existence damage the Corsola population underneath it in any way? I'm curious about that now.


A trendy saying half way across the region can change the Feebas population.


----------



## Kamara

Corsola is pretty cool. Rare and cool.


----------



## sv_01

Well, Corsola... I tend to think of its stats as "the best of both worlds" when it comes to its type combination. I mean the emphasis of the stats that I associate with Rock and Water. Maybe it's because Geodude and Tentacool are so common.

But wait, it could actually be considered something between a rock and a jellyfish.

As for its design, maybe it should have some tentacles sticking out. If it's supposed to be cute, they could be disguised as fluff...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

sv_01 said:


> As for its design, maybe it should have some tentacles sticking out. If it's supposed to be cute, they could be disguised as fluff...


It's a coral colony, not a jellyfish. Coral does not have tentacles.


----------



## ultraviolet

I love corsola! I've never actually used one because I tend to always keep pokemon that evolve because they're more exciting, but it's so cute. :D it's a widdle clump of coral with tiny stumpy feet and a face! aww!
I always wonder what pacifidlog does when the corsola want to go somewhere. What if they want to go hang out in slateport or something? does the whole town move? that would be so cool.


sv_01 said:


> But wait, it could actually be considered something between a rock and a jellyfish.


what


----------



## Spoon

Pacifidlog is the coolest town ever! I bet they just go with whatever the Corsola want because they don't really have much of a choice. Plus who can argue with free town roadtrips? 

 But, yeah, Corsola's super cool in my book. I remember trying to catch one in Silver, but had so much trouble due to it using Recover. Like uv, I've never used one in a team, but it's haaaaard to use all of them awesome 'mons. I like Corsola's shiny color scheme a lot! Light blue is perfect!


----------



## sv_01

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> It's a coral colony, not a jellyfish. Coral does not have tentacles.





ultraviolet said:


> what


Aren't corals just something like miniature anemones that live in colonies and share a big rock structure as a shell?


----------



## Keldeo

NEW POKEMON~





taurooos! Tauros is a bull-thing with a lot of tails. Simple as that.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Wait, let me get the picture:







Anyway, Tauros is a pretty cool guy. He sure was a powerhouse back in days of old, now he's NU, which is kind of sad. Tauros still has pretty decent attack and speed stats.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Tauros. Looks good. I think Bouffalant ripped it off


----------



## sv_01

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Wait, let me get the picture:


I guess "hurt self in confusion" is the best Pokémon equivalent of what happened to Tavros.

Anyway, I don't like Tauros very much. Angry male-only Normal-type that doesn't learn any special attacks. Nothing interesting.


----------



## Keldeo

new day. rng says 470.






Leafeon is one of the better Eeveelutions, battle-wise. And it's such a cuddly tank-- look at that Defense! As for design, I always thought those random herb-things on its legs and body and everywhere were a bit overhyped (HURR DURR IMMA GRASS TYPE SEE I GOT HERBS) compared to, say, Flareon or Umbreon. Maybe no leg-herbs, just the tail and chest and head and ears would look cleaner, but, oh well I guess you can't argue with Pokemon.


----------



## Superbird

Of all of them, LEafeon is one of my least favorites. It gets LEaf Blade, though, so that's a plus.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Leafeon has a good moveset. (Probably because I evolve it at a low level. I evolved it in SoulSilver at 7 and Platinum at 15)


----------



## sv_01

Well... Looks good. Strangely peaceful. And aww, it's part cat! And has sharp leaves!


----------



## Adriane

I like Leafeon as a Pokémon, but I find it to be one of the worse Eeveelutions. Its movepool is paper thin, offering little to complement Grass (a commonly resisted type) and deal with checks and counters. Ingame, it's pretty intolerable.


----------



## Keldeo

New day. New Pokemon. Random.org says 563.
...eww cofagrigus





Sarcophagus ghost with four hands that evolves from a two-handed mask ghost? Well. It's one of those creepy Unova ghosts. Its ability is... Mummy. Shauntal has one. There's not much else to say about it.
And what's with those teeth? o_O


----------



## surskitty

IT'S ADORABLE.


----------



## Pwnemon

the cofagrigus/yamask line is easily the single most disturbing one in Pokemon, and that's saying a lot. Seriously, read the dex entries for Yamask. You're battling with the soul of a dead _human._ :o


----------



## Byrus

Cofagrigus is pretty neat. I like its cartoonishly evil design.

EDIT- I think I may have already posted this opinion... oh well.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Cofagrigus, not much to say really. Mummy, not that useful really. Unless someone stupidly sets up a Machamp against it. And them teeth are for using Crunch. Because all Ghost-types need to know Crunch. =P


----------



## scolipede

I love cofagrigus! I think it's totally adorable, ah! 

Not much else to say about it, though. I don't really use it, but my brother caught a shiny one that he uses, and my boyfriend also uses it, so I guess it's a pretty good pokemon judging by that alone. 

(Also my boyfriend called his Tutenkemon, which is a pretty darn good pun if I say so myself!)


----------



## sv_01

scolipede said:


> (Also my boyfriend called his Tutenkemon, which is a pretty darn good pun if I say so myself!)


Also sounds like a Digimon name. Except that Digimon's name is Pharaohmon. And Mummymon is his pre-evo.


----------



## Zero Moment

sv_01 said:


> Also sounds like a Digimon name. Except that Digimon's name is Pharaohmon. And Mummymon is his pre-evo.


Digimon's names are so original.
I can't even hold all this originality.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I love Cofagrigus! The name could have been overseen better (or written so that it could more easily be guessed to be 'ko-fuh-gree-gus') but i love it. It works well in-game as a wall, and spamming Confuse Ray with Will-o-Wisp was a pastime of mine in BW.


----------



## Kamara

Has anybody done Flareon yet?

I love Flareon, especially for its big fluffy tail and charmining personality.


----------



## sv_01

Wow... Nice stat distribution you have there! And it's so fluffy! Almost like a red Eevee with more fluff (which is yellow). Electric-types have spiky manes and Fire-types have fluffy manes. Also has Flash Fire, which is good.


----------



## Keldeo

FLAREEON <3
Not the best battler, but cute. And look at all that fluff!


----------



## Pwnemon

the million variants made on the flareon with flare blitz joke have yet to get old.


----------



## Keldeo

Number five hundred eighteen, says the RNG.







Musharna. Kinda bulky, really slow. Bianca has one. Red/Blue camper says pink pokemon with flowers, Munna appears. Weird psychic dream mist powers-thingy.


----------



## Equinoxe

Musharna has a fascinatingly cute/weird elephant fetus-like design (though I guess it was based on some kind of incense thing)! I really like it, it looks charmingly wonderfulcreepy with its eyes open, what with those eyelashes and all.

I'm not a competitive battler but at least in-game it's fun to use despite its lack of speed.I guess part of the charm comes from its unique cry :P


----------



## sv_01

I think this line is something between Drowzee and Jigglypuff. Cute pink hypnotic dream tapir that is all round and evolves by Moon Stone. And it spouts purple dream mist from its head. Interesting... Useful for psychiatrists.


----------



## Keldeo

New Day. RNG says 373 so salamence it is.


----------



## Spoon

I never used one, until Unova after I got a Dream World Bagon. And I really like them now! Although their wings are really weirdly shaped. But, yeah, I might breed her to get more Sheer Force Bagon because Moxie is the best ability and I need something that sort of burly to beat the Battle Subway.


----------



## Keldeo

one hundred ninety







boing


----------



## sv_01

According to the source code, it's Aipom... It's a little bit weird.


----------



## Kamara

Aipom is a weird monkey. Its weird looking to me.


----------



## CJBlazer

O_O

This is still going on????

Awesome. Aipom is a cool Pokemon. I don't really like its evolved form.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I remember one day I became obsessed with Aipom. Just for one day, though.

And Ambipom is a really scary.


----------



## Keldeo

RNG says 288. vigoroth





Hmm, a vigorous sloth.


----------



## sv_01

Vigoroth... That different one in the middle of its line... And it's even crazier than with Seadra.


----------



## Keldeo

And then... the RNG rolled 531.







How quaint, a Chansey duplicate for Unova. That is a pink fluffy stethoscope bunny. Strange how Unova introduced two pink bulky things, Audino and Alomomolomola, the latter of which I cannot spell.

I like 'em both to some extent but have never used either in serious playthroughs.


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer

Audino is like Chansey and Magikarp having an egg, except actually possible and not as disturbing.


----------



## Superbird

I like Audino.

Pity I have to massacre them so often for HP EVs.


----------



## sv_01

Kaithepokemontrainer said:


> Audino is like Chansey and Magikarp having an egg, except actually possible and not as disturbing.


I'd say it's more like the offspring of a Magikarp and an Alomomola getting seduced by a Lopunny.


----------



## bobandbill

Audino are useful for battling, sure, but otherwise I've never been that interested in the thing (i.e. in actually training the thing).


----------



## Zero Moment

I actually trained an Audino for a run in White once. Wasn't that bad, did decent damage even with Pound, and immediately got way better with Secret Power.

Not sure if I ever scrapped her in favor of something else. Probably did, but I'd have to check to make sure.

EDIT: I did.


----------



## Keldeo

Six-One-One. Aka Fraxure.


----------



## sv_01

It looks silly and has no fangs.

Wait, that thing looks like Darkrai's collar.


----------



## Keldeo

RNG is lovin' Gen 5 right now.
And now... Volcarona!


----------



## Superbird

I really like Volcarona. And dat Quiver Dance.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Volcarona. One of the original members of my team. Tip: Never try a +Attack nature with it.


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer

Volcarona is the answer to my prayers for a strong, EPIC bug type. I almost never thought Gamefreak would make it. This is kind of off-topic, but,when they invent a Fire/Water type pokemon, I want one SO BAD.


----------



## Keldeo

^  is your answer

Finally, not a Gen 5!







:D


----------



## sv_01

In Pokémon, red eyes are cute.

And why does this leaf thingie evolve into a Rafflesia?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Oddish, sicken me. Also, this may just be me but all the images are broken.


----------



## Spoon

Absoul, whenever you post the Pokémon of the day, they never seem to show up for me. What exactly are you doing to post them?

 But, yes, Oddish is a pretty awesome radish-weed-thing!


----------



## Keldeo

I use archives.bulbagarden.net because it has literally every art and sprite that Pokemon has. The reason it doesn't show up is probably because Bulbagarden is having severe server issues for some people atm. Sorry about that, I'll try and see if I can find a different source for Conquest pics, Sugimori art, etc. ^.^"
If you know of a different database with all that stuff, I'd be happy to use it. And no, not sprites, _art_ [and conquest sprites.]


----------



## Spoon

veekun  can be pretty handy! It has the Conquest Sprites, too!  Here's an example! :D!


----------



## Keldeo

I... did not know that Veekun had that. Thanks, spoon! I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

PLDH.net has literally every sprite/art you can think of, not sure if they have Conquest stuff though. (They also introduced me to TCoD. ^_^)


----------



## Keldeo

Yeep. Two-Eight-Two (and LL, I'm using Veekun for now.)


----------



## Spoon

Oh, awesome! It's showing up for me now! :DD!

 But, yeah, Gardevoir! I've never used one on a team, but I generally like its design. Kind of wish that it wasn't nearly as popular in the fanservice-y fanart department, though. It'd make life a lot better for me if I could just avoid such nonsense when I just want regular old pictures of it.


----------



## sv_01

Beautiful psychic bodyguard lady who sounds French.

What's up with all the fanservice-y things? The line is in the Amorphous egg group. Ralts is a blob and though its evolution gain a more definite shape, they are still blob-based. And psychic. Gardevoir might have more weirdness potential than Tangela...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Hmm... Gardevoir. 

Had one pretty much leading my Sapphire team when I first played it.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

('Key.)
Never really used Gardevoir that much. I've always preferred Gallade. One-type Pokemon just seem pretty redundant to me.


----------



## Adriane

LuckyLapras said:


> ('Key.)
> Never really used Gardevoir that much. I've always preferred Gallade. One-type Pokemon just seem pretty redundant to me.


Gardevoir and Gallade function entirely differently. I.e. Gallade is never an alternative to Gardevoir, unless you're merely looking for something with a STAB Psychic-type attack. Gardevoir probably benefits more from being mono-type than dual-type (though Psychic/Steel is fairly good defensive typing, it makes no sense for Gardevoir).


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I like Gardevoir. I don't really know why. Probably because it's a nice shade of green.


----------



## Keldeo

Chalumeau said:


> Gardevoir probably benefits more from being mono-type than dual-type (though Psychic/Steel is fairly good defensive typing, it makes no sense for Gardevoir).


wait isn't Gallade psych/fight? and yeah Gardevoir is fine without a dual-type.
Next one: Frillish!







>is male, but whatever
Frillish is one of three Unovan pokemon with gender differences.


----------



## sv_01

Wait, shouldn't it have higher Special Defense than Tentacool?

In the anime, even Tenta-liners can possess Meowth, and this is a ghost.

So we don't get any seagoat Pokémon, but we do get a sea ghost.

Also a tentacle monster that eats souls. Wow...


----------



## Adriane

Absoul said:


> wait isn't Gallade psych/fight?


... yes? I never said it wasn't.



sv_01 said:


> Wait, shouldn't it have higher Special Defense than Tentacool?


Not really. Jellicent has higher HP and Recover on Tentacruel (i.f. Frillish on Tentacool), which has always been a rather premiere specially-bulky Water-type. I think casual players tend to miss that Tentacruel is _really good_ (and has a rather impressive 515 BST, compared to Jellicent's uninspiring-on-paper 480).


----------



## sv_01

Chalumeau said:


> Not really. Jellicent has higher HP and Recover on Tentacruel (i.f. Frillish on Tentacool), which has always been a rather premiere specially-bulky Water-type. I think casual players tend to miss that Tentacruel is _really good_ (and has a rather impressive 515 BST, compared to Jellicent's uninspiring-on-paper 480).


I don't mean these reasons. I mean Jellicent is more majestic, more translucent, and a ghost. That suggests higher resistance to both psychic and energy-based attacks.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Frillish has Cursed Body. I think I have said enough.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Chalumeau said:


> ... yes? I never said it wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Jellicent has higher HP and Recover on Tentacruel (i.f. Frillish on Tentacool), which has always been a rather premiere specially-bulky Water-type. I think casual players tend to miss that Tentacruel is _really good_ (and has a rather impressive 515 BST, compared to Jellicent's uninspiring-on-paper 480).


tentacruel is really, really good and tentacool line is actually faster than zubat lines, eh, is one of those things that are just great.

tentacruel does have that nice poison typing for toxic spikes, though, and rapid spin -- really, is just that jellicent and tentacruel are not really comparable because fit rather different roles.


----------



## Keldeo

Chalumeau said:


> ... yes? I never said it wasn't.


Ah. I thought you meant by "Psychic/Steel" that Gallade was, by the context, but if you meant "what if Gardevoir was Psychic/Steel" then.. Well.


----------



## sv_01

sreservoir said:


> tentacruel is really, really good and tentacool line is actually faster than zubat lines, eh, is one of those things that are just great.
> 
> tentacruel does have that nice poison typing for toxic spikes, though, and rapid spin -- really, is just that jellicent and tentacruel are not really comparable because fit rather different roles.


They are comparable because they're both jellyfish. Think in-universe.


----------



## Keldeo

eee this place is... kind of dead. does this count as bump

next: dusknoir


----------



## Spoon

I do believe, generally, as long as the conversation is still relevant (which it is) that it does not count as a bump. 

 But, yeah, Dusknoir has one of the best English names. It's just fantastic! I always thought its hands were always oddly shaped and angular. I like the progression from adorable skull thing -> mummy -> Dusknoir. Although, I'm not quite sure what Dusknoir is based off of. And Dusknoir in PMD2 is a fantastic character and I love the additional backstory given in Sky. Pretty cool Pokémon overall, but a bit of a pain to get.


----------



## Adriane

I really Do Not Like Dusknoir, probably mostly due to my rose-tinted Gen III glasses. Dusclops was pretty choice in ADV, and I much prefer it as a Pokémon (design-wise). 

I tried to like Dusknoir it's just.

Dusclops is better :( And Banette really needed the evolution more than Dusclops did.

EDIT: Echoing Cirrus on the name, yeah. Dusknoir is awkward to say and doesn't really work with Duskull and Dusclops.


----------



## Minish

Spoon said:


> But, yeah, Dusknoir has one of the best English names. It's just fantastic!


Uh... really?? Why? It's just 'dusk' and 'noir' together for an awkward enunciation. English names are best when they're a more interesting smush, like Chandelure, surely?

I feel like I didn't even know what Dusknoir looked like until this thread. There are so many gen IV evolutions that I am so vague about... I don't hate it quite _that_ much so I don't get it. Anyway the Pokemon's kind of boring.


----------



## sv_01

Dusknoir... Slow... floaty... armored... ghost... servant of Giratina... Yes, I think the signals they receive are actually from Giratina. Reminds me of nightgaunts!

The name is part French, so it makes sense for Fantina to get one in Platinum.


----------



## Adriane

sv_01 said:


> The name is part French, so it makes sense for Fantina to get one in Platinum.


Except her name is Melissa and she's English in the Japanese (original) games.


----------



## Keldeo

Two... Six... Nine. Dustox, okay.







My first non-event shiny ever was a Wurmple, which is now a Dustox sitting in a PC box.


----------



## Minish

Dustox is quite okay! I'm basically terrible and can find any gen III endearing in some way or another, though. :C

Its wings are really, really cute! And just the fact that Confusion happens always seems to make it useful at the time. I pretty much always use a Wurmple early-game because Absorb and Beautifly's SpA are good, too!


----------



## sv_01

Well... Dustox is sort of ugly. Real-life moths are prettier. And those aren't compound eyes, they just have three pupils.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Chalumeau said:


> I really Do Not Like Dusknoir, probably mostly due to my rose-tinted Gen III glasses. Dusclops was pretty choice in ADV, and I much prefer it as a Pokémon (design-wise).
> 
> I tried to like Dusknoir it's just.
> 
> Dusclops is better :( And Banette really needed the evolution more than Dusclops did.
> 
> EDIT: Echoing Cirrus on the name, yeah. Dusknoir is awkward to say and doesn't really work with Duskull and Dusclops.


dusknoir was just entirely needless, you ... tack on a bit of attack, bump the other stats negligibly much -- 25 to 45 speed is like, don't even care -- ending up with p much the same distribution, just actually capable of physical attacks ?? confer banette which suffers from being offensively inclined but with no speed ... if you applied the same +30/+20/+5/+5/+5/+5 to, I don't know, banette's speed, attack or spa, +5 everything else, that would be a viable, if still kind of too slow, thing.

banette needs more speed >|||


----------



## Superbird

What are you talking about Dusknoir was completely necessary, otherwise Dusclops wouldn't get Eviolite boost!


----------



## Tailsy

Also, Banette is _way_ too kawaii to need another evolution. Gross!!!


----------



## Keldeo

195. Quagsire.







*yawn*


----------



## sv_01

That face... The only difference from Ditto's face is that it has a nose.

So the Platinum sprite is dark blue, but the backsprite from the same game is bright cyan?


----------



## Adriane

Birdy said:


> What are you talking about Dusknoir was completely necessary, otherwise Dusclops wouldn't get Eviolite boost!


Okay, touché. I'm surprised I hadn't considered that, actually.


----------



## Keldeo

336!


----------



## Mai

Spoiler: Old



Gardevoir has a really pleasant-sounding name and their design is nice, I suppose. They're sort of boring after a while, though? Not the most interesting pokemon, but I've used them and they're good so.

Frillish... well, their name fits with all the frills? Feh.

Dusknoir, eh. I prefer dusclops in general, but dusknoir existing doesn't really bother me as much as some of the other weird gen IV evolutions. I don't really like the name, either!

Dustox! Dustox is great, like (echoing Cirrus) every gen III is great. The wings are awesome, as well as the rest of their design! They even get quiver dance now, so I'd like to use them again sometime.

Quagsire is kind of like gardevoir I guess??? In that the name is decent for the pokemon and it looks sort of nice, but not in a horribly exciting way. Have also used, is fine.



Eee, seviper <333 Look at them, they're _adorable._ They're smiling, they're scrunched up, they look like a caterpillar... and they've been talked about already. I think I've said how much I like seviper before.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Seviper's pretty cool. Another one of those Pokemon I rarely/don't use. =P


----------



## Harvest Ty

Cirrus said:


> I feel like I didn't even know what Dusknoir looked like until this thread. There are so many gen IV evolutions that I am so vague about... I don't hate it quite _that_ much so I don't get it. Anyway the Pokemon's kind of boring.


I feel that way about alot of IV and V generation pokemon. They just seem very forgettable as of late. I don't really know why. I guess my interest just started to decline after Emerald?


----------



## Minish

Harvest Ty said:


> I feel that way about alot of IV and V generation pokemon. They just seem very forgettable as of late. I don't really know why. I guess my interest just started to decline after Emerald?


Stuff like this is great proof that it's not that the newer Pokemon are much worse, just that everyone has different feelings about them! I legitimately have *no* idea why IV is just like this blip where everything seems crap and/or vague for me?? Because I really quite like V!


also Seviper is pretty cute. see if it were IV I'd probably just be like, oops forgot that existed. :C aww it has such a cute cry, too.


----------



## sv_01

I just realized Seviper's shape fits with the duo's zigzag theme.


----------



## Keldeo

527 WOOBAT







Cute little bitty Gen V bat available early in-game with an okay movepool and strangeish stat spread.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I loved Woobat when it was first revealed. And then I found out that what I thought was an eye was a nose. And then I liked it considerably less. In-game, it's a worse Sigilyph you get earlier.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Seviper: <333 <333 <333 Seviper is adorable asdfgfdasd

Woobat: It's an interesting design. Kind of terrible stat-wise. Simple is its only saving grace.


----------



## Minish

I'm guessing you guys mean Swoobat? Woobat's stats are pretty useful early on, it's super-quick!! It's pretty much the most adorable (its nose looks nothing like an eye) but Swoobat, eh. :c


----------



## Harvest Ty

Never really liked him. I always found him creepy for some reason... Ehh... Probably, just me.


----------



## sv_01

What is this? It's not even a symbolically rendered bat. It's a fluffball with bat wings. And one fang. And one enormous nostril. Also where does all the air and food go?


----------



## Minish

Harvest Ty said:


> Never really liked him. I always found him creepy for some reason... Ehh... Probably, just me.


Uh... woobats aren't one guy.


----------



## Adriane

Cirrus said:


> I'm guessing you guys mean Swoobat? Woobat's stats are pretty useful early on, it's super-quick!! It's pretty much the most adorable (its nose looks nothing like an eye) but Swoobat, eh. :c


I also thought the nose was initially an eye (and was thus horribly creeped out). Though, indeed, 313 BST is certainly respectable for a first-form Pokémon (compared to 245 for Zubat and 308 for Unovan starters). On the other hand, it comes a little later in BW2, making it less appealing in the long run (when Sigilyph is available like right after).


----------



## surskitty

sv_01 said:


> What is this? It's not even a symbolically rendered bat. It's a fluffball with bat wings. And one fang. And one enormous nostril. Also where does all the air and food go?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ectophylla_alba_Costa_Rica.jpg what do you mean, it's not a symbolically rendered bat?


----------



## sv_01

Viki said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ectophylla_alba_Costa_Rica.jpg what do you mean, it's not a symbolically rendered bat?


Alright, now I'm glad it has the symbolic wings.


----------



## Keldeo

543 venipede squeee cute






kind of


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Despite the fact that I love a number of different pokémon, I always hold that I would be a bug catcher if it was all real. I would ride around on a scolipede!

Due to being a baby scolipede, I have a healthy respect for Venipede. It's not my favorite bug, though.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

They confuse me. Every time I go into the Battle Subway, my Lapras' Ice Beam isn't super effective against them. =/


----------



## Zero Moment

LuckyLapras said:


> They confuse me. Every time I go into the Battle Subway, my Lapras' Ice Beam isn't effective against them. =/


What, you mean not super effective? That's because neither Bug nor Poison is weak to Ice.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Zero Moment said:


> What, you mean not super effective? That's because neither Bug nor Poison is weak to Ice.


Edited. And I'm pretty sure they've been super-effective in the past.


----------



## Zero Moment

LuckyLapras said:


> Edited. And I'm pretty sure they've been super-effective in the past.


Are you sure you're not thinking of the Sewaddle line?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Zero Moment said:


> Are you sure you're not thinking of the Sewaddle line?


I've used Ice-types on Poison and Bug-types.


----------



## Zero Moment

LuckyLapras said:


> I've used Ice-types on Poison and Bug-types.


Many (most) Bug or Poison types are paired up with a secondary type weak to Ice, like Grass, Ground, and Flying.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Zero Moment said:


> Many (most) Bug or Poison types are paired up with a secondary type weak to Ice, like Grass, Ground, and Flying.


I've definitely used them on stuff like Muk.


----------



## Keldeo

LL: Are you sure you're not remembering wrong that it was super-effective against Muk?

Also, new 'mon. 121, 11 ^ 2, but also Starmie.







BoltBeeeeaaam!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Absoul said:


> LL: Are you sure you're not remembering wrong that it was super-effective against Muk?
> 
> Also, new 'mon. 121, 11 ^ 2, but also Starmie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoltBeeeeaaam!


It's a new day already?!
I literally just used a Starmie in Emerald's Battle Frontier. It was, meh. (It didn't know any Water type moves.)


----------



## Keldeo

Well, technically 21 hours. But.

Did your starmie run boltbeam?


----------



## Adriane

LuckyLapras said:


> It's a new day already?!
> I literally just used a Starmie in Emerald's Battle Frontier. It was, meh. (It didn't know any Water type moves.)


Then you're using Starmie wrong. Plain and simple! And Ice has never been super-effective on Poison or Bug.


----------



## Superbird

I rather appreciate Starmie, though it's not quite my favorite water-type.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Chalumeau said:


> Then you're using Starmie wrong. Plain and simple!


I had no control of it's moveset. I was in the Battle Frontier. I swapped it with a Whiscash hoping I could get something out of it.



Chalumeau said:


> And Ice has never been super-effective on Poison or Bug.


I'm pretty sure it was. =/


----------



## SapphSabre777

Starmie, I love it. It is very enigmatic to look at, as well as its stats being really good. Just look at it, it stares into your soul without having any eyes.


----------



## Keldeo

LuckyLapras said:


> I'm pretty sure it was. =/


Never. ever. not even in gen 1 with its funky typechart.


----------



## Adriane

LuckyLapras said:


> I had no control of it's moveset. I was in the Battle Frontier. I swapped it with a Whiscash hoping I could get something out of it.


Battle Factory, especially Emerald's, is never really a good way to judge an individual Pokémon's potential since they try to do funky balance stuff. Like Adamant Kadabra.




> I'm pretty sure it was. =/


Given I've been playing Pokémon as long as you've been alive, I'm pretty sure I know my type chart 8)


----------



## sv_01

Venipede: A bit ugly, but yay cool head. Also they're babies. I used to like the line a lot. Now I prefer the Sewaddle line. But the Venipede line seems more biologically correct.

Starmie: So symmetrical... And apparently receives light/telepathic signals from space. Water and space seem to have a thing going on.


----------



## Keldeo

25 hours. =P
199. Ah, the king!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

The Slowpoke line is cool in general. Slowking is probably my least favorite member of it, but I like it nonetheless. It gave us the immortal line, "I could use pants".


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Absoul said:


> Never. ever. not even in gen 1 with its funky typechart.





Chalumeau said:


> Given I've been playing Pokémon as long as you've been alive, I'm pretty sure I know my type chart 8)


Let's try this in Emerald now then. So an Ice Ball on a Gulpin isn't super/effective. And on a Cascoon it's still not super effective. I could've sworn I've seen Ice super effective on both before.


----------



## Keldeo

Maybe it was in a twisted dream. Poison and Bug have never ever been SE or NVE on Ice, and vice versa. Or maybe you were thinking of a Sewaddle or a Paras, or perhaps a Bulbasaur?


----------



## sv_01

Seems like we got to the Land of Seashells and Wisdom. I don't know much about the royal amphibians.
Slowking makes me think of Yoda for some reason. It just looks like the kind of character that knows a lot, acts mysterious and wants the young ones to have patience.
Also it gives you three Effort Points despite being a second stage. Along with Parasect, Lickilicky, Probopass and Volcarona. I used to think that kind of EV yield was reserved for third stages and legendaries.


----------



## Superbird

And all I can think is "Unfortunately, [Herman Cain] can't be as smart as Slowking wearing the Shellder of Knowledge."


----------



## Keldeo

315 Roselia.


----------



## Spoon

Roselia's alright. I actually prefer its pre-evolution and evolution to it, though. If I remember correctly, it's the only Pokémon with a pre-evolution and evolution introduced in the same generation that isn't of its own. The gender difference isn't anything particularly exciting, either.


----------



## Minish

For some reason I've never warmed to it. :c Which is a shame since it's actually a fun line now and has a cute cry. Maybe it's because roses are boring??

Wow it's head spikey things are so cute.


----------



## Dannichu

I always think it looks kind of like the Statue of Liberty.

Roserade are _awesome_, though.


----------



## Bulbamew

I've never actually owned any of them, I usually go with the Grass starter Pokemon so I rarely catch any Grass pokemon unless they are rare or whatever. The first time I saw Roserade, it was Gardenia's last Pokemon, I remember finishing it when it had low HP with my last Pokemon, an unused Level 4 Bidoof, I believe I had previously used Sand Attack on it so it kept missing and a good ol' Tackle finished it :o


----------



## hopeandjoy

My Roserades are universal badasses.

Roserade and Liligant are my favorite and the most powerful grass-types.

Roselia's pretty cute! It was kinda useless before Gen IV, though.


----------



## Bulbamew

I've heard Ferrothorn can be lethal if you can find a way to counter Fire Pokémon. Never used them though so I can't speak from experience


----------



## Adriane

Bulbamew said:


> I've heard Ferrothorn can be lethal if you can find a way to counter Fire Pokémon. Never used them though so I can't speak from experience


It's very bulky and has a very reasonable Attack score, so basically a stronger Forretress. It's so ugly, though :( It doesn't seem like a Grass-type at all.


----------



## Bulbamew

Chalumeau said:


> It's very bulky and has a very reasonable Attack score, so basically a stronger Forretress. It's so ugly, though :( It doesn't seem like a Grass-type at all.


I actually think it looks cool :o but it does seem primarily a Steel Pokemon. Still, I believe it's highest stat is Defence, so it seems more like a tank than an attacker. It's kind of slow as well so a good Fire Pokemon should torch it theoretically, they're often pretty fast


----------



## Adriane

Bulbamew said:


> I actually think it looks cool :o but it does seem primarily a Steel Pokemon. Still, I believe it's highest stat is Defence, so it seems more like a tank than an attacker. It's kind of slow as well so a good Fire Pokemon should torch it theoretically, they're often pretty fast


Yes, STAB Fire attacks will decimate Ferrothorn just as they will Forretress or Scizor. Be that as it may, 74/131/116 defenses are enough to survive weaker 4x attacks, and Fire-types are rarely used in standard play. 

And, of course, anything works ingame.


----------



## Bulbamew

Chalumeau said:


> Yes, STAB Fire attacks will decimate Ferrothorn just as they will Forretress or Scizor. Be that as it may, 74/131/116 defenses are enough to survive weaker 4x attacks, and Fire-types are rarely used in standard play.
> 
> And, of course, anything works ingame.


I rarely run into Ferrothorn anyway, but I have an Arcanine with Flamethrower and Fire Fang so both special and physical are covered. But yeah, you probably need a real powerful one like Arcanine with good strong Fire moves (Flame Wheel, Flame Charge and the like probably aren't strong enough as Ferro's Defence is superb so it's got to be Flamethrower or FB, I personally don't like Overheat). Or just use a good Fighting Pokemon with a rocket high Attack, that might do it too


----------



## Keldeo

179 /mareeeeeep







I usually use mareep in my hgss runs because it's easy to get in the beginning of the game and a nice counter for Falkner. then it ends up in the box, or, rarely, in my e4 team.


----------



## sv_01

Ferrothorn... Right... It's sort of a Grass-type Forretress. And it's spiky. Sometimes I think that the Castelia gym should be a Steel one and the leader should have a Ferrothorn because it's as metallic and spiky as the city. (But then Bugsy would have to have a Forretress just for the sake of Azalea and Castelia being counterparts.)

EDIT: Ehh... Mareep? Sort of the slow one among Electric-types. Slow herbivore whose fur is curly rather than spiky. And it's slowly turning into a reptile. Even the egg groups suggest it. And the tail that would be a pointy lizard tail if it didn't have that glowy ball.


----------



## Bulbamew

Yeah, it is essentially a Grass Forretress, just that Forretress has less focus into Attack and is more of a defensive tank than Ferro. They are both ridiculously slow though so a fast Fire Pokemon with good Attack stats and Flamethrower/FB will probably be too strong, Forretress has Sturdy though, possibly Gen V's most annoying ability


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

sv_01 said:


> EDIT: Ehh... Mareep? Sort of the slow one among Electric-types. Slow herbivore whose fur is curly rather than spiky. And it's slowly turning into a reptile. Even the egg groups suggest it. And the tail that would be a pointy lizard tail if it didn't have that glowy ball.


Even with the ball, it can still be a lizrd tail. (See the wierd lizard from Skyward Sword thing's tail)
It's been quite a while since I've used Mareep, but they're good at the start of GSC/HGSS.


----------



## Bulbamew

I used a Mareep at the start of B2 until I discovered Magnemite in the Virbank Complex. My brother has an Ampharos though and it's not bad at all with the right training, to say how early you can get them


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer

Mareep are so cute and Ampharos are so epic. That's all I have to say.


----------



## Keldeo

34. Nidoking.







^says hi


----------



## sv_01

That tail looks like an Arbok.

I see rhino things are popular, and so are weird arms.


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer

A few years ago I kind of felt like a Nidoking was kind of like my symbol-if I was a pokemon, I'd probably be a Nidoking. But now that I've thought about it, no, just no. I like Nidoking, but he really isn't my style.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Last time I used Nidoking was HeartGold. It was actually a nice Pokemon.


----------



## Keldeo

L-G-M (605 Elgyem.)


----------



## sv_01

Seems like Clefairy has lost its "generic alien" role. This guy is based on some generic alien designs.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

sv_01 said:


> Seems like Clefairy has lost its "generic alien" role. This guy is based on some generic alien designs.


Couldn't of put it better myself.
I actually got my second critical capture on Black with an Elgyem.


----------



## Scootaloo

Can you find wild Elgyem in White 2/Black 2?


----------



## Keldeo

Yeah! In Celestial Tower.


----------



## Scootaloo

Oh really? I haven't run into one yet.


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer

Yes they're still in Celestial Tower. I've never gotten a critical capture ever.
But Elgyem are cool. I was thinking about getting one but you know it just never happened.


----------



## Keldeo

Anyway, new 'mon. Random.org says 459.







Whenever I see snover, I think of this.


----------



## Scootaloo

Absoul said:


> Whenever I see snorunt, I think of this.


you mean snover?


----------



## Keldeo

...yeah


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer

On my Pearl and Platinum versions I really enjoyed roasting Snover with my Infernape.


----------



## surskitty

Kaithepokemontrainer said:


> Yes they're still in Celestial Tower. I've never gotten a critical capture ever.


How's your dex data coming along?  Crit capture rate's based off number of species caught.  You can't get them without at least 30 caught, and they become more common as you get more things.


----------



## sv_01

Aww. Yeti tree thingie. I think it's the reason of the permanent hailstorm in north Sinnoh.


----------



## Mumzy

In Snovers Generation I was the type to just say "It's a stupid tree, and it's overused, I'm not gonna train it!" (Years later I'm training a trash bag.)
So I never got a chance with it.

I would really like to discuss garbador, I don't know if I can ask but can it be next?


----------



## Keldeo

not randomised today because of a request!







(you can just post an image of the Pokemon; usually I randomize it.)

TRUBBISH IS NOT RUBBISH


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Garbodor is like Muk, but better in every way. Well, design-wise. It doesn't have the best movepool, but it gets Explosion, Spikes, and Toxic Spikes, so I guess that's pretty cool.


----------



## surskitty

Muk is cuter, but garbodor is cute, too.  I like trubbish more, though.  I caught a bunch and named them all after musicians.


----------



## Mumzy

Garbador is one of my favorite Gen V Pokemon. With Toxic (TM), Spikes and Drainbunch (Though move tutor so says Bulbapedia) He's really fit for my team. I just take up to certain Pokemon that other people wouldn't, and, I kick butt with them. Like Buneary, I always beat my friend (Who as all Lv.100 Pokemon with action replay I might add) And kill him. Between Attract and bounce he hardly hits, plus I'm sometimes able to paralyse with bounce as well.

Anyways, as for design I've always thought he was cute, his ears make him look like a panda and I think the colors are pretty.

Thanks for taking my request absoul!

@-*Viki* I pretty much always name my Pokemon after musicians. I have Ronnie Radke (RonRadk) And Dahvie on my team! XD


----------



## sv_01

Looks like if you don't take out the garbage for a long time, it might eat you.

Also it's kind of hard to defeat.


----------



## Adriane

My least favourite Pokémon, period, according to a (lengthy) test I took. I do not contest the result.


----------



## Spoon

Chalumeau said:


> My least favourite Pokémon, period, according to a (lengthy) test I took. I do not contest the result.


 Do you mind me asking for the link to that test? Sounds interesting.

 As for Garbodor, I'm pretty neutral on it. It's not especially exciting and not a fan of its colors. I like Trubbish much, much more.


----------



## Equinoxe

I do not get all the hate poor Garbodor seems to be getting on the internet. :C

I mean, just look at that face. I think the design is really great for something that's based on a garbage bag: the ear-lumps are cute and the asymmetrical, weirdo arms are also great. It's unique! If someone told me to design a pokemon that's based on a garbage bag, I wouldn't be able to make anything that could possibly top that.
At least in my eyes the colour combination looks neat, and that _face_. That is the face of true beauty.


----------



## Mai

Spoiler: Old



Woobat's much more pleasant to encounter in every cave ever than zubat, I suppose. I'd love to train them up sometime, but I haven't really done so just because? Cute, though!

Eee, venipede. So adorable. I had one on my team, but they evolved after like two levels so. Uncan judge much of them, but my scolipede is quite excellent! (He underperformed for a while, but now he's a really solid member I think! 'S good.)

Starmie's a sort of pokemon I think about sometimes and realize they're like really, really cool, but I never really use in-game. I caught a staryu in SoulSilver, and it worked fairly well in the most boring way possible. I never finished the run, I think, but I probably would've ended up boxing it anyway because. It wasn't fun to use, plain and simple.

Slowking, well, what Superbird said: "And all I can think is "Unfortunately, [Herman Cain] can't be as smart as Slowking wearing the Shellder of Knowledge.""

In Emerald I used to see roselia and think, _"Oooh, who's this mysterious pokemon???"_ Or something like that, anyway. Emerald was the only one I had out of the R/S/E trio, and for the longest time roselia was this mysterious pokemon of strange mystery that I never saw in the wild and _/I wish I could catch one!!!/_ Sadly, I had no one to trade with and when D/P/Pt rolled out roselia had lost its aura of specialness.

Mareep has the cutest cry!!! This is not up for argument. I've used the line and they're pretty okay I guess. Mostly for adorable.

NIDOKIIING. Nidoking. Nidoroyalty are the best. I really like nidoking, obviously; they're my favorite first gen by a long shot, and a close contender for favorite pokemon ever! I have would have a shiny one, but I'm actually afraid to evolve my shiny nidorino because movesets.

Elgyem I'm pretty meh on. They're kind of a cute concept, I guess.

Snover's a pokemon I feel obligated to dislike because snow warning ?_? I just. Don't like. Snow warning and sand stream. But eh, they're not that bad.



I go between hating garbodor and actually sort of tolerating it fairly regularly; it depends on my mood, mostly. The color scheme is really unappealing all the time though.



Spoon said:


> Do you mind me asking for the link to that test? Sounds interesting.
> 
> As for Garbodor, I'm pretty neutral on it. It's not especially exciting and not a fan of its colors. I like Trubbish much, much more.


Agreement! I'm curious about the test.


----------



## Keldeo

Anyway. New Pokemon. Random.org says... 93. Haunter.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

My friend loves Haunter, because he thinks it's cool that Haunter has no arms and can reach forever. 

Personally, I am very neutral towards Haunter. It's probably my least favorite of the Gastly line, but it's okay, I guess.


----------



## Adriane

Spoon said:


> Do you mind me asking for the link to that test? Sounds interesting.


Actually it was a script Zhorken wrote. It basically asked me if I liked Pokémon A or B better until it could confidently come up with an ordered list.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Haunter reminds me of Snowpoint City. And my insanity when I was 7. ^_^


----------



## sv_01

I'm OK with Haunter. But I believe I had troubles with Morty in Gold.


----------



## Bulbamew

I like Haunter, but I think it and Gengar should be Dark/Ghost, not Poison. Gastly makes sense to be a Poison type I think, but the Dark type would suit Haunter & Gengar more, I feel (I am aware that Dark didn't exist in the first generation but neither did Steel for Magnemite and Magneton)


----------



## Keldeo

dark/ghost has no weaknesses though; that would make gengar really broken


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Chalumeau said:


> Actually it was a script Zhorken wrote. It basically asked me if I liked Pokémon A or B better until it could confidently come up with an ordered list.


implicit assumption there is that likefulness is a toset! in fact, it assumes a proper ordering! if it's a poset or, worse, not properly ordered, then ... you'd get erratic results.

(that garbodor is a minimum, though, probably need not be disputed.)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Haunter is Da Best Ghost. I really like it, although I do occasionally question the necessity of its Poison typing (see: my ice-type haunter in ASB). I get the feeling that it's the fault of Kanto's apparent fetish for Poison-types. 
If there was anything Gen 1 did not need, it was a poisonous ghost. :/

The Gengar/Clefable thing is interesting as well.


----------



## sv_01

Is that some sort of ninja slug? I get it, the Bug-type is for non-aquatic arthropods _and_ non-aquatic molluscs that aren't made of lava. But I still prefer Ninjask.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Absoul said:


> dark/ghost has no weaknesses though; that would make gengar really broken


Doesn't that make Spiritomb and Sableye also broken?
Anyway, Accelgor. Alder's wasn't too hard


----------



## Spoon

I like how Accelgor's evolution works; it's a creative change of pace from "hold this random item and trade." It also makes an excellent, unconventional (and pink!) ninja. I've never used one, but I might in Black2. Uh,  unlike, Lucky Lapras, I found Alder's to be an absolute pain.  But, overall, it's not among my favorites.


----------



## surskitty

LuckyLapras said:


> Doesn't that make Spiritomb and Sableye also broken?


no; spiritomb and sableye have boring stat distributions.  gengar would appreciate dying slightly slower so it can kill more than one thing.


----------



## Keldeo

10

are you kidding me


----------



## Mumzy

Absoul said:


> 10
> 
> are you kidding me


One of my first Pokemon! It's actually quite useful in the beginning of your game. Plus its really cute!


----------



## Minish

It is really cute!! but all I really think of is when I was like "look it's a Caterpie ^o.o^" to my dad at age maybe 7 and his reaction was, like, "noooo that's such an ~American~ way to say it a British way would be _cat-er-PYE_ >:(((((" and it was the weirdest moment perhaps ever.


oh its cry is actually quite sweet. aww I just wish it was the one that evolved into Kakuna.


----------



## Zero Moment

Bluh, Caterpie. Weedle is better.


----------



## sv_01

Oh, a generic-looking caterpillar. All I see is plain meh.


----------



## Keldeo

519


----------



## Spoon

Ahhh, Pidove! Potato fritterering Pidove! I really love Pidove! Like, oh my goodness, it's a pigeon and so exceptionally endearing. It has that vacant pigeon stare, which is just amazingly excellent. And you just want to have in-game hoards of Pidove. Kind of like when big cities have all these pigeons and they're everywhere. And you're like ahhhh, pigeons! And they make that cooing sound with their amazing in-game cry. It just makes my day when I see Pidove and I don't really understand. But still it makes my day.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I really like Pidove's design for some reason. it just looks...good to me. I don't know why. I love its idle animation in the Pokedex 3D, it's such a realistic 'pigeon looking around blankly' animation. 

Battling-wise, it is the worst of the early-game birds, but that's alright. Early-game birds aren't supposed to be that good. Except Starly. And Tailow. And to some extent, Pidgey

...That's all of them except Hoothoot and Pidove. Never mind, just ignore me.


----------



## Zero Moment

I greatly dislike the Pidove line.


----------



## sv_01

Ah, that line, that line. In Pinwheel Forest, the bugs probably eat the birds. It's hard to eat bugs that are poisonous or have protective mantis moms. Anyway, Pidove learns Air Cutter, but otherwise is meh. And its Defense is higher than its Speed!


----------



## 1. Luftballon

PenguinAndFriends said:


> I really like Pidove's design for some reason. it just looks...good to me. I don't know why. I love its idle animation in the Pokedex 3D, it's such a realistic 'pigeon looking around blankly' animation.
> 
> Battling-wise, it is the worst of the early-game birds, but that's alright. Early-game birds aren't supposed to be that good. Except Starly. And Tailow. And to some extent, Pidgey
> 
> ...That's all of them except Hoothoot and Pidove. Never mind, just ignore me.


mind, spearow line is p much strictly superior to pidgey line in all ways that matter, except at levels 18-19. (I mean, doduo is better than pidgeotto in most ways and then evolves before pidgeotto and then dodrio is ... dodrio is dodrio; but doduo line isn't really early-game.)

also, drill run is really cute! :DDD


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer

Pidove are sort of cute and Unfezant is amazing.


----------



## Minish

Unfezant's name, though. I do not understand.

The anime helped me appreciate Pidove a bit more!! Ash's was pretty badass. But it's a pretty boring line! :( I probably won't ever use it.


----------



## Adriane

Cirrus said:


> Unfezant's name, though. I do not understand.


It seems to be "unpleasant" fused with "pheasant", especially considering Déflaisan and Fasasnob are its French and German names respectively.


----------



## Minish

Well, yes. And it comes out very 'unpleasant'.


----------



## Butterfree

I'm pretty sure "Unfezant" also has to do with "unfazed", what with it evolving from "Tranquill".


----------



## Minish

I also feel like Pidove and Tranquill were pretty awful names, too. :C I guess Tranquill's is kind of cute? But there are way less Dewgong-type instances past the first two gens, so here it just seems so _jarring_.


----------



## Keldeo

492







I never really got Shaymin's name.


----------



## Adriane

Cirrus said:


> I also feel like Pidove and Tranquill were pretty awful names, too. :C I guess Tranquill's is kind of cute? But there are way less Dewgong-type instances past the first two gens, so here it just seems so _jarring_.


Dewgong is so _cute_, though :( It's a great pun.


----------



## Scootaloo

Absoul said:


> 492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never really got Shaymin's name.


Quoting Bulbapedia:
_"Shaymin may be a combination of 謝 xiè (Chinese for thanks/gratitude) or ジェイド jeido (jade, one of Shaymin's most dominant colors) and 蝟 harinezumi (hedgehog). It may also involve shaman (a mystic) or stamen (a plant part). Alternatively, it may be a corruption of ם‎שמי‎ Shamayim (Hebrew for heaven/sky), correlating directly with Shaymin's Sky Forme."_

And in my opinion, Shaymin was the best Gen IV legendary. But it really didn't have a point in the games, just in the Giratina movie/manga.


----------



## Minish

Chalumeau said:


> Dewgong is so _cute_, though :( It's a great pun.


Oh, it is quite cute!! But it's hard to make names like that not seem really silly and sometimes they fail at it. :c

I feel bad because Shaymin is adorable?? And yet I just. don't care about it at all. If it were a non-legendary or something I'd probably have actually seen it which would. help...

(eternally associating them with Zhorken, also.)


----------



## Superbird

Shaymin is definitely adorable.


----------



## surskitty

movie shaymin is the best ever

don't really care that much about it in other contexts


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

I haven't got a Shaymin. But the one in the movie is kinda like me, apparently


----------



## sv_01

Well, Shaymin is cute. Ancient... legendary... hedgehog with pink flowers on it. And white fur. And... a cool superhero form that is a reindeer? Yay. I guess it looks good, but now that I think of it, the concept of a cute little thingie turning into something awesome is pretty normal in Pokémon and doesn't seem... legendary enough.


----------



## Keldeo

226







The manta ray with a fish-that-evolves-into-an-octopus on its fin!


----------



## Minish

Mantine has always been a bit confusing. Like, do you get the Remoraid too? How can two Pokemon be in the same Pokeball?? Can you use it in battle ever what is it even doing.


----------



## Spoon

I really like rays, so Mantine definitely falls under Pokémon that I like. Never used one on a team, however. I've always already had a Water-type when I find one and I don't like repeating types. In more exciting news, I really like Mantine's face for some reason.

 It does seem that Game Freak has been trying to separate Mantine from Remoraid, however. But! I think Mantine look strange and a tad more dull without Remoraid on them.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Maybe this is supposed to be obvious (look at the sugomori art!), but I think people give their throh/sawk manufactured clothes, their kadabra spoons, and in turn, their mantine fake remoraid.

Wild-caught mantine probably freak out without the coping mechanism of a toy remoraid.


----------



## Minish

But. How do they just have a fake remoraid toy on hand when they catch a Mantine! Are they just sold at novelty shops or.


----------



## sv_01

So... Counterpart to Skarmory? Wow. I guess some aspects of their appearance are sort of opposite, too. But I like them both. Mantine is kind of majestic.
Why is its Dex color purple? Its lower side is light gray and its back is dark blue!


----------



## Keldeo

Cirrus said:


> But. How do they just have a fake remoraid toy on hand when they catch a Mantine!


I think that's like asking how Kangaskhan have babies in their pouches when they hatch from eggs.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Mantine is probably on my list of 'Top 10 Pokemon I'd want to use to fly in real life'.

I also find it funny how the first gen Remoraid and Mantine's relationship has any impact on gameplay (Remoraid being used to evolve Mantyke into Mantine) is also the first gen where Mantine no longer has a Remoraid attached to it. Seriously, GameFreak...


----------



## Adriane

Omigosh, Mantine. I _love love love_ Mantine, you have no idea. I want to hug every Mantine. I recently used one in my White re-run. Incidentally, Mantine was my first shiny ever (ignoring Gyarados).

Also I miss the Remoraid :( It seems weird that they'd ditch Remoraid off the sprite considering how Mantyke evolves... but it's still on the Dream World art, too.


----------



## Keldeo

They did? Huh.

420 Cherubi.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Cirrus said:


> Are they just sold at novelty shops or.


"Shipping orders for SILPH BRAND Remoraiderz*©* orders can be put through at your local Pokémart or Pokémon Center. Please have Trainer ID and location-keyed SILPH Device on hand during ordering process. Some insurance plans may apply!"

cherubi omf

I like it a lot better than I do Cherrim. Probably helps that Cherubi isn't dead all the time... Also, the sleepy cherry is so great.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I like Cherubi. I used one in Platinum it was surprisingly not terrible. Granted, it didn't learn anything but Grass-type moves and Sunny Day, but still. 

Also, it is apparently delicious and nutritious.


----------



## Zero Moment

PenguinAndFriends said:


> Also, it is apparently delicious and nutritious.


It's also been documented that some social circles mix the berry thing with Rowap and Iapapa and get fucked up in the best ways possible.


----------



## sv_01

Wow. I know about two Digimon whose names are just a Pokémon's name + "mon". Seadramon and Cherubimon. What does Cherubi even have to do with cherubs? Aren't they some sort of weird angels with two faces or something? (That Cherubimon guy might not have two faces, but he has two forms.) Oh right. The smaller cherry. That is asleep. And the main entity is apparently consuming it.

Yeah, I don't know it very well, so I'm rambling like this. But what should I say? That it's red and green? Or that it's good against Water and creatures like Palpitoad should fear it?


----------



## Keldeo

cherubimon: 





			
				Digimon Wikia said:
			
		

> Cherubimon (Good) is an Angel Digimon whose names and design are derived from the mythological Cherub.


So it's not actually from cherubi.

392 infernape.


----------



## sv_01

Absoul said:


> cherubimon:
> So it's not actually from cherubi.


I know! I was just making weird associations!



Ah, the line that started the fire monkey craze. Infernape seems strong. And at least better than the other Fire/Fighting starters.


----------



## Scootaloo

Meh, I prefer Blaziken. 
I wish they'd stop making Fire/Fighting starters, its getting very old


----------



## kyeugh

Infernape?  I didn't really like that line- the first two fire starter families were great, but after that, not so much.  I hated Blaziken, the Chimchars were just okay, and although the Tepig family names are clever, I hate them all.  Never chose it as a starter.  However, over the appearance, Infernape is pretty kick-butt, because it learns exceptionally good moves for a starter.  Close Combat, and the first Pokemon to learn Flare Blitz- not bad for an ape whose head is on fire.

Honestly, Sinnoh was just a step backwards.  They could've done better.
EDIT: Another thing about starters- heh, they always turn into my HM slaves.  Don't know about you guys, but I have better things to do than level up some dumb-butt level five when I can just import level sixty-somes from another game.


----------



## Keldeo

Then you'll like this one, Mohacastle. 445.







YacheChomp. That is all.

(or scarfed, or banded, or life-orbed, or subdancing, or haban berried...)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Wasn't Garchomp recently moved out of uber? Or am I going dillusional and am thinking of the invisiChomp
Anyway, Dragon/Ground. I use Flygon, so yeah.


----------



## Keldeo

Still Uber, just YacheChomp is banned. So I guess you just remember wrong?


----------



## Zero Moment

Flygon is superior Dragon/Ground


----------



## 1. Luftballon

glaceon is still garchomp counter >|||


----------



## Scootaloo

Flygon > Garchomp

Garchomp has a pointless shiny as well, thankfully I get a shiny Dratini in White 2.


----------



## sv_01

Garchomp is actually sort of awesome. "That blonde Lass from Celestic" probably took her first steps towards fame when she caught a Gible.


----------



## Keldeo

5-1-2. Simisage?


----------



## Keldeo

5-1-2. Simisage?


----------



## Zero Moment

Bluh. I've always disliked the Simi family.


----------



## kyeugh

YEAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  I have a shiny one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Uh, it's okay, really.  Mine is lower leveled, so I'm not quite sure how good it is.  But its design is great, and it has a really good moveset, plus it levels up pretty quick.

LL, how did you know about my invisi-Chomp?


----------



## Spoon

Ehhh, not my favorite. As a line, I prefer Pansage's, but out of all the elemental monkeys I like Pansear the most. I do like how some of their markings correspond with one another, though.


----------



## Keldeo

Mohacastle said:


> LL, how did you know about my invisi-Chomp?


??
InvisiChomp is a welcome meme here, I think.

(and it's not yours, either.)


----------



## sv_01

Simisage's huge punk hair reminds me of Tavros. *goes to Google for a while* Oh no, the alpha universe... Simipour's girly look and prominent cat smile... Simisear's curly and spiky mane...

I don't know what else to say. Except that his hair looks like an actual bush.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Absoul said:


> ??
> InvisiChomp is a welcome meme here, I think.


Yeah.
Anyway, Simisage + Acrobatics + Flying Gem is amazing, apparently. I haven't tried it yet. I may be thinking of Simipour. Yup, definitely going delusional


----------



## Superbird

...For that matter, InvisiChomp isn't yours; it's Blade's.

I really don't like the monkeys, for whatever reason.


----------



## Minish

Yeah I am pretty cool with Cilan never evolving his.


----------



## Byrus

I hate all the elemental monkeys... That conquest art is pretty cool though.


----------



## kyeugh

Oh, forgot to add, I hate the other Simi families, but Simisage is pretty cool.  Just he has low base stats.  Other than that, though...


----------



## Keldeo

Yeah, conquest art is always pretty cool. I think it's best viewed in Roar of Time or Axe-Murderer; Minimal Dewgong makes it look crappy around the edges.

In other news, 77.


----------



## kyeugh

Dragonair, my dear- actually, I'm not a very big fan.  Really good moveset, decent base stats, but really, it's just a Dratini with a cooler tail, and it's evolution into Dragonite is too drastic.  Dragonite deserves a better familyline.


----------



## sv_01

Dragonair doesn't look too much like a dragon. It's just a weirded up snake. Well, at least it's pretty. Yeah, Dragonite doesn't fit in the line. I'm not sure what would be better. Maybe something between Gyarados and Milotic, except a reptile and not a fish.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Dragonair. One of the most annoying Pokemon to evolve. But it does get Aqua Tail, so good type coverage in terms of moves.


----------



## Minish

Dragonair is suuuuuper-pretty. It's name is pretty silly but I guess at the time they were the only dragons and everyone had to know that these are dragons guys look!!! dragons!! I was always fine with the big leap to Dragonite because it was interesting! The dragon-type theme tends to be something small and strong can veeeery slowly grow until suddenly it becomes a super-powerful big scary thing, and anyway it's a pretty cute line.

Dratini is a cutie, Dragonair is gorgeous, and then Dragonite is a big squishy pretty cute! It's a hard life holding myself back from using one in like every single team. :'C


----------



## CJBlazer

Whoa. This thing is still being run? I actually feel like I made a contribution to this site.

I loved Dratini and Dragonaire. Always have. Though I HATE Dragonite. Reason: Lance owes me money. His Dragonites literally pwned my Blastoise. Hydra was at level 70 with high sp atk  and had Ice Beam. Still, it was pwned. I wasted 45 revives just to beat one of his Dragonites.


----------



## Keldeo

620, Mienshao.







It's a fighting weasel with claws and a cute pre-evo _how can you not like it_


----------



## Adriane

Mienshao is potentially (probably) my favourite gen 5 Pokemon. It's adorable and takes names.


----------



## Zero Moment

Feh. I don't particularly like it or its pre-evo. I like the Timburr line better, in terms of Fighting-types.


----------



## Adriane

Zero Moment said:


> Feh. I don't particularly like it or its pre-evo. I like the Timburr line better, in terms of Fighting-types.


How can you possibly like that ugly thing :(


----------



## Zero Moment

Chalumeau said:


> How can you possibly like that ugly thing :(


Mienshao is uglier, and the Timburr line wasn't even going for looks.

Also it's very STRONG. Built like a tank.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Zero Moment said:


> Mienshao is uglier


...

what

Dragonair is one of those Pokémon that is just so gorgeous I almost don't want to evolve it.

Mienshao is all kinds of wonderful. It's adorable, and it can wreck an entire team.


----------



## Minish

... it's arms are kind of creepy to me. :( So it's hard to look at, but otherwise I like it and have used a few! I guess I prefer Mienfoo though!! tough cuties nwn

(Timburr is absolutely terrifying.)


----------



## Superbird

I don't really like Mienshao, mainly because I have no idea how it works. I really don't like its design much. But as a pokemon it's quite good, I'll admit. And Mienfoo is amazing.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

I was going to use a Mienshao on my team. (It got replaced with Skarmory). With the right stuff, you consider any team completely gone.


----------



## sv_01

Looks good... for a Fighting-type. Even with the weird flappy hands. And even its name sounds good.


----------



## kyeugh

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO

Sorry, I hate it.  There are a very select few of good fighting-types *coughlucario* and that's not one of 'em.  And, as for Absoul's opinion, Mienfoo is not cute.  It looks mad and like it wants to hurt me, which it does.

Good moveset though.


----------



## Byrus

Mienshao's flappy arms weird me out a bit, but other than that, it's pretty cool. I like the whiskers and colours.



Chalumeau said:


> How can you possibly like that ugly thing :(


 some of us really like creepy clowns



Mohacastle said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO
> 
> Sorry, I hate it.  There are a very select few of good fighting-types *coughlucario* and that's not one of 'em.  And, as for Absoul's opinion, Mienfoo is not cute.  It looks mad and like it wants to hurt me, which it does.
> 
> Good moveset though.


 that Lugia in your avatar looks mad and like it wants to dive bomb me


----------



## Keldeo

How can not cute. >:(

Color scheme of both is cool, and plus fighting weasels. And they're the only Pokemon that get U-Turn/Regenerator.


----------



## Zero Moment

I like Meinfoo. It's cute, but unfortunately not very sturdy.


----------



## sv_01

Generic Fighting-type. Needs claws.


----------



## Minish

But it's not generic at all! Fighting-types generally have macho and anti-cute in mind rather than being adorbs little rodenty things. It kind of brings Meditite to mind, I guess? I wouldn't mind more cute Rock-types, too.


----------



## sv_01

Minish said:


> But it's not generic at all! Fighting-types generally have macho and anti-cute in mind rather than being adorbs little rodenty things. It kind of brings Meditite to mind, I guess? I wouldn't mind more cute Rock-types, too.


It isn't a rodent. And it certainly looks more like a strong martial artist thing than the cool speedy ninja Sneasel.


----------



## Minish

'Rodenty things'. Looks like a vole to me! Sure, a strong martial artist that's adorable! And comes up to your waist.


----------



## CJBlazer

I love Mienshoo. Its possibly my favorite fighting Pokemon.

man this feels great to do again, but new Pokemon



I think it still works. Carracosta is my newest favorite fossil.


----------



## sv_01

Minish said:


> 'Rodenty things'. Looks like a vole to me! Sure, a strong martial artist that's adorable! And comes up to your waist.


More like a weasel that took up martial arts to overcome the handicap of not being slender and agile enough.



Anyway, Carracosta. I like the name. The fact that it includes the word for "coast" fits with the type combination.

And its shell is similar to Blastoise's.
Wait, now I know why it eats steel frames. It surely has metal parts in its shell. The thing that Blastoise's cannons later evolve from!


----------



## CJBlazer

I actually think Carracosta is the ancestor of Blastoise. Its really cool looking.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Meh. Mienfoo is just a generic overweight mustelid. It is kinda vehement though.  

Carracosta is pretty cool, though I've never used one :/


----------



## Minish

Kinda cool! I used one in my first Unova play but it ended up being kinda lackluster in-game. :c Shelved for a Lapras!

But it's still fun, I guess. Tirtouga really has the charm of the line.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Carracosta is my favorite ancient pokémon, although it varies between it and Kabutops. I vastly prefer it over Archeops (though it's still cool as well!)

I once killed about half of my friend's team with a carracosta at one health! Aqua Jet is so ironically fun to use.


----------



## Green

i love carracosta. it's really cool pokemon, too bad its official height is 4 feet or something.


----------



## Maddy

The only thing that comes to my head when someone says carracosta is shell smash. Dat move...


----------



## Adriane

Carracosta also disappointed me. Even after Shell Smash, it was often too slow, which is a shame, considering how well it works with Sturdy. After defeating Iris (B2 mono-Water), I boxed mine in lieu of Swampert.

As far as fossils go, I think I still prefer Omastar as a Water/Rock. Though the gen 3 fossil Pokemon are my favourite.


----------



## Keldeo

607 Litwick.







so _cute_


----------



## Zero Moment

The Litwick line is amazing. So strong! And so cool.

And Litwick itself is just adorable.


----------



## Byrus

I like Litwick. It's a simple enough design, but it works. Its Pokédex entries are nice and creepy too.


----------



## Minish

ahahahahahahahAHAHAHAHAHA

my life is litwicks

there is no more to say.


----------



## sv_01

I think of the line as somewhat of a counterpart to the Gastly line. Litwick is a cute candle thingie with ghostly purple fire that floats around old mansions and eats people's souls. Uhh... D'Aw?

Also it seems to have a Futurama-style upper lip.


----------



## Minish

It's a nose! I was saddened and shocked to learn that it didn't just have a c: face. Usually I just try to lull myself into thinking it is to hide the pain.


----------



## CJBlazer

Gotta love dem Litwicks. Fire and Ghost is a nice flavor combo as well.

Today's Pokemon shall be.....



The bird that started it all. Yes, Pidgeot, the first bird in the series and one of my personal favorites. I have one that I named Aerian and he has served his purpose in my Leafgreen game.


----------



## Maddy

Aw man. I almost forgot this fella existed *hangs head in shame*. I used him too in my FireRed game although most people would pick Fearrow because of drill peck. It would be nice to see Pidgeot receive a few perks in the dream world, for old times sake... Like that's ever gonna happen.


----------



## sv_01

Wow, it's our old brown sky swooper! Symbol of the Flying type! Pigeon by name, but based on a falcon. Fearow is a bird counterpart to Raticate, and Pidgeot is a rival and somewhat of a good counterpart to Fearow. Yay!


----------



## kyeugh

I hate it.  Falkner ruined it.  I hate Roost so much.

Plus, it's weak, and the names are confusing.  Why wasn't the second stage Pidgeot, and the last Pidgeotto?  Whatever.


----------



## Keldeo

Hmm. I have mixed feelings on Pidgeot, but I've never used it. Same name confusion with Mohacastle.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Ah yes, Stormer the Pidgeot was my very first Lv. 100 Pokémon. There is indeed a soft spot in my heart for this majestic bird.


----------



## CJBlazer

Okay today's Pokemon shall be...



Banette, the creepy doll from Hell. This Pokemon creeps me out.


----------



## sv_01

Evil heartbroken doll that eats your soul if you unzip its mouth. I... think I prefer the Duskull line.


----------



## Maddy

Meh. The duskull line was definately better though I think it's kinda unfair that dusclops got an evolution in gen IV while this guy didn't. I mean, aren't they like counterparts ?


----------



## Minish

And what's with that useless high attack? Such a weird Pokemon. It's kind of cute but I always forget about it. :c


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Banette is my second favorite Ghost-type. I like the concept behind it and I like its design.

Too bad it is awful for battling. Needs some kind of Ghost/Fighting evolution or something.


----------



## Superbird

My friend's first shiny pokemon was a shiny shuppet.


----------



## Karousever

I love Banette! My friend actually used his to save his Black 2 E4 run. I think Curse was the handy move at the time. Anyway, Banette freaks me out, but at the same time, I think it'd be so great to have one that loved you.


----------



## The Omskivar

I like Banette, but I hate its arms.


----------



## Keldeo

Banette. It's just. meh. But I like most ghost-types, so hey ghostie.

edit: holy shirts ninja'd by a bee


----------



## Byrus

Banette has always been one of my favorites. Its spooky doll design is pretty great, and I like the creepy zipper mouth. 

Its backstory sorta bugs me a little though. Its supposed to be a doll that was discarded by its owner, yet it evolves from Shuppet for some reason? Doesn't make much sense. Also, I wish it was better in battle, because I'd like to make it part of my team. I usually play with Pokémon I like, but Banette just wouldn't stop fainting. Shadow claw did help though.


----------



## CJBlazer

Today's Pokemon



Lately, I have fallen in love with this adorable mouse. He is my fav ground type atm and I have a female one named Sandra.


----------



## sv_01

It's not a mouse, or even a shrew. It's a pangolin. Scales and all.

It might be a counter-exclusive to the also-scaly Ekans, but I prefer to think of it as a counterpart to also-Ground-type-mammal Diglett. One is slow but has armor, the other is speedy but frail.


----------



## Karousever

See, I'm not that much of a fan of Sandshrew itself, but Sandslash has appealed to me recently. I have no particular problem with Sandshrew though, so don't get the idea that I'm saying I _dislike_ it. Though, I must admit, Sandshrew is pretty good at picking hiding places, if you get my reference.


----------



## The Omskivar

Sandslash has disappointed me in second and third gen games.  I haven't really bothered to use it in fourth or fifth gen because I sort of hate it for that, but I hear a lot of good things about it and (God forbid) should I ever delete all of my progress and run through Black 2 again I'll probably use it.  I've used just about every other available Ground type so why the hell not

My best friend had a super awesome Sandslash named Slash and he caught another Sandslash, bred them, and then inbred their offspring.  It got awkward kinda fast.


----------



## Superbird

I like Sandshrew a lot, though I find it annoying that neither it nor its evolution naturally learns any ground-type moves.


----------



## Adriane

In BW2, they get Dig *and* Earthquake! Though I agree it's ridiculous it took that long.


----------



## Scootaloo

Hooray! I'm using a Sandslash in Blue and its awesome! (Dig and Slash spam)


----------



## CJBlazer

Today's Pokemon

Hmm....



The silent assasisin that is currently my favorite Gen 5 Pokemon.


----------



## sv_01

Let's see... A Dark-type... Possibly inspired by chess figures... Blades all over the place, so it can stab its enemies... Has somewhat of a metallic carapace... It reminds me of Jack Noir!


----------



## Adriane

Eh. I still have a hard time registering Bisharp as a _Pokemon_. It's also not very good.


----------



## Maddy

The concept and design are awesome. It's typing, while unique, is terrible. Good effort on Gamefreak's part though. I personally think Pawniard looks better; it's sooo cute !!


----------



## Karousever

I think Pawniard looks better too, but they're both pretty awesome. Admittedly, I've never really used one. Only a bit, but not extensively. But I like how it looks, for sure.


----------



## kyeugh

Never.  Ever.  Used one.  Ever.

I mean, great moveset and all of that, but really?  A mafia-style chess piece that beats people with its pointy elbows?  I know kids like that.  For real, a lame effort for what could have possibly been an interesting concept.  A pawn evolving to a bishop?  There's so much more they could have done with that- a queen-ish evolution for the females and a king-ish evolution for the males that has the ability that makes it only move once every other turn...

I dunno.  Seems like a foul effort to me.


----------



## Adriane

sv_01 said:


> Let's see... A Dark-type... Possibly inspired by chess figures... Blades all over the place, so it can stab its enemies... Has somewhat of a metallic carapace... It reminds me of Jack Noir!





Mohacastle said:


> Never.  Ever.  Used one.  Ever.
> 
> I mean, great moveset and all of that, but really?  A mafia-style chess piece that beats people with its pointy elbows?  I know kids like that.  For real, a lame effort for what could have possibly been an interesting concept.  A pawn evolving to a bishop?  There's so much more they could have done with that- a queen-ish evolution for the females and a king-ish evolution for the males that has the ability that makes it only move once every other turn...
> 
> I dunno.  Seems like a foul effort to me.


Hey. Can we not forget for awhile that Pokémon are _Japanese_ first? The English names are the only ones with ties to chess, meaning their designs actually have nothing to do with chess.

(Semi-relatedly, the German name Caesurio is the best.)


----------



## Keldeo

(Don't the japanese names have something to do with japanese chess?)

I really, really like the Pawniard line. Their designs and color schemes are cool, and their in-battle animations are pretty much my favourite in Gen V.

And of course I like chess too.


----------



## Spoon

I prefer Pawniard to Bisharp, but I think both of them are pretty cool! I'm raising a Pawniard on my White2 team! 

 As for Sandshrew, I think it's one of my very favorite basic stage Pokémon. I just love its brick-esque pattern, dusty yellow coloration, and adorable blue eyes. I've used Sandshrew multiple times in-game. Actually I have a Sandslash, Aftershock, in HeartGold that was supposed to be a stand-in for Donphan, but I got too attached to replace her.


----------



## Adriane

Absoul said:


> (Don't the japanese names have something to do with japanese chess?)


Koma (komatana) are pieces in Shogi, sure, but Bisharp's (kirikizan) name doesn't imply Shogi at all, so I'm inclined to believe the name is just a clever play on kogatana (in the sense that Pawniard are just expendable peons to the Bisharp; the French and German names suggest the same. Only the English names really suggest _chess_ on both ends, at least with my interpretation).


----------



## Minish

The anime's warmed me to Pawniard a tiny bit! As it has with so many others (including the elemental monkeys, wtf). It's really quite adorable.

Sandshrew is obviously more adorable, though. Sandslash used to be one of my favourites as a kid! :3 Ugh and the Crystal sprite is so lovely. I must have used so many of these.


----------



## CJBlazer

Today's Pokemon....




Its a weird Pokemon to say the least and it looks grassy to me. I personally have a distaste in Politoed because he is overused repetively in compeditive battle. its like a swarm of them.

Poliwrath is better in my opinion.


----------



## Adriane

Wolfmaster Kid said:


> Its a weird Pokemon to say the least and it looks grassy to me. I personally have a distaste in Politoed because he is overused repetively in compeditive battle. its like a swarm of them.


If it looks grassy because it's green, does Octillery look fiery? You could also play with banned weather starters or play in a lower tier.



> Poliwrath is better in my opinion.


While I really like Poliwrath, I honestly do, I'm curious as what your reasoning is behind claiming "Poliwrath is *better*", given the _only other_ thing that auto-starts rain is Kyogre (which is obviously banned in standard play). 

(It's one thing to say "I like Poliwrath more as a Pokemon", but "better" is really vague.)


----------



## Zero Moment

I never had a Politoed, but I had a Poliwhirl (which later became a Poliwrath) in my SS playthrough. He was great.


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer

I love politoed so much they used to be my favorite pokemon(My favorite is now Trapinch...am I the only one who thinks they're adorable?), and I loved Misty's Politoed. I have one on HG that completely saved my E4 run when he beat Lance.


----------



## Scootaloo

Kaithepokemontrainer said:


> My favorite is now Trapinch...am I the only one who thinks they're adorable?


i do too

anyway, i'm not a huge fan of the Poliwag family, but i'd definitely want to use a Politoed. but i'm using a Poliwrath for the Fighting Type Champ medal.


----------



## sv_01

Real fearsome in Rescue Team. Perish Song is _evil_.

Otherwise... Big green frog with spirals on it that croaks really loud... I don't know. Did Hussie take inspiration from Pokémon?


----------



## Keldeo

Hmm. Politoed, OU rain starter. Only Drizzler besides Kyogre. Don't really have that much of an opinion on it.

And since it's almost been a day, today's Pokemon is... 440 Happiny.


----------



## Scootaloo

Happiny, Munchlax and Mime Jr. are Pokemon i have completely forgotten about until recently.


----------



## Maddy

Gen II and IV both introduced a whole bunch of baby Pokemon. I like how Happiny made the whole process of obtaining a Blissey so much easier because catching a Chansey in gen III was a royal pain in the arse.


----------



## Superbird

...nothing special. By the time it existed, Chansey was pretty easy to find in the grass above Solaceon town: 10% or something.


----------



## surskitty

It's cute and Brock's happiny used strength.  Brock's happiny can move boulders.


----------



## sv_01

Marshmallow girl who wants to be like her mom. Might be based on the concept of little girls wanting to be doctors.



Superbird said:


> ...nothing special. By the time it existed, Chansey was pretty easy to find in the grass above Solaceon town: 10% or something.


But baby Pokémon exist to make completing the Pokédex more complicated.


----------



## Keldeo

307. Meditating humanoid thingy?


----------



## CJBlazer

Meditite is cool. It's the evolution that is horrible. A fighting clown? That's so weird looking. Sometimes I don't know whether I want to fight it or laugh at it.


----------



## sv_01

I don't know... I don't tend to like Fighting-types. Not even if they have turbans that look like garlic.


----------



## Keldeo

502, Dewott.







I never really liked the Oshawott line, but I have to say Dewott is my favorite in the line.


----------



## Spoon

Oh man, Dewott's probably my favorite out of the Oshawott line (currently my favorite starter line), but I really do like the whole line. I tend to gravitate towards the middle stages of starter lines because they're still adorable, but have a sort of edge that their previous stages do not.  I like how the Oshawott line is based off of samurais, but it isn't immediately obvious. Also scalchops are the best Pokémon weapon, even better than Kadabra spoons.


----------



## Superbird

I prefer Dewott to Oshawott, but after learning exactly how Samurott handles its swords, I prefer it. Razor shell is a pretty awesome move, though.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

My original plan for Black 2/White 2 (back when everyone was calling them 'Grey Version'), I was planning to use an Oshawott and not evolve it past Dewott. That didn't happen.

So yeah, Dewott's pretty cool. It's an otter and it is also a sword-guy. And it's a neat shade of blue.


----------



## Minish

Why is it such a weird blue??????? It just clashes so much with the rest of the line. :c


----------



## sv_01

Best of the line. Oshawott looks like a clown and Samurott is just a mashup of Floatzel and Sealeo with weird seashells all over it.




Minish said:


> Why is it such a weird blue??????? It just clashes so much with the rest of the line. :c


Actually, its face is the same blue as Samurott's lighter parts. And it makes some sense for light blue to be between white and dark blue.


----------



## Byrus

Initially I was all "urgh the snivy line is the best the others suck", but then I just randomly decided to start with Oshawott in Black 2 and yeah.... I really got to like it. I even have to admit that Oshawott is really adorable, especially in the animé, and Samurott is a pretty neat design. 

As for Dewott, I like it a lot now too. The design just really clicks for me, and I like the personality the sprite animation gives it. It's cute how it brandishes its shells, and I like the whiskers. I'm fond of the shades of blue used personally, but then again, blue is my favourite colour anyway.


----------



## Maddy

Gen V wins the award of having the ugliest starters so far and the Oshowatt line wins the award for being the ugliest of them all. While its cool that Samurott learns Megahorn and shit, I never really liked this line. Ive always had a thing against the water starters for some unown reason. I like Oshowatt and Dewott's names though.
Well that's just me... You can Dewott you like.


----------



## Keldeo

Snowmen-lightbulbs aside, steelbird time! 227.


----------



## Minish

So pretty and cool and great.

My head is convinced it's a gen III mon so I kind of hold lots of Hoenn nostalgia to it, oops. But I love it!! Weak Armour looks really fun.


----------



## Adriane

Minish said:


> Weak Armour looks really fun.


... why? Weak Armor is basically the worst idea for Skarmory ever.

At any rate, I Like Skarmory. Not as much as its super-adorable buddy Mantine, but I do like it a lot. Up there as far as Steel-types go, and there's only a few I do like.

Shame it's not quite what it once was competitively, but you know, when you're at the top (oh, GSC/ADV, I do miss you so), there's nowhere to go but down.


----------



## Minish

Chalumeau said:


> ... why? Weak Armor is basically the worst idea for Skarmory ever.


Why! It hardly needs that huuuuuge defence. It's probably terrible competitively or something, but I don't exactly care for that.


----------



## Adriane

Minish said:


> Why! It hardly needs that huuuuuge defence. It's probably terrible competitively or something, but I don't exactly care for that.


... it's also terrible ingame. 140 DEF is pretty stellar, sure, but that's in concert with typing. Bastiodon has 168 DEF, and it sucks. Significantly nerfing your *one* good stat (Skarmory only has 80 ATK, mind) when Autotomise exists is really pointless. 

You really can't say that dying faster for the sake of a moveslot (and Skarmory's movepool is slim) is better than a buffer against Thunderbolt or Sand Attack immunity?


----------



## sv_01

Minish said:


> Why! It hardly needs that huuuuuge defence. It's probably terrible competitively or something, but I don't exactly care for that.


But that's what Skarmory is about! If it didn't have huge Defence _and_ decent Speed, it would be no better than those prehistoric Rock/Flying types. a Rock-type bird could never be the best of both worlds!

I like the way Skarmory counterparts Mantine. They seem to represent two forms of beauty. One is a majestic manta ray that just swims by peacefully with its big round wings spread wide, and the other is an awesome bird that will cut you to pieces if you invade its territory because it's covered in blades.

Also it's a metallic bird of prey that isn't a Klingon ship.


----------



## Keldeo

549 Lilligant.



Yee. Cute(ish) competitive grass-type special sweeper. Also literally saved my w2 run from Clay.


----------



## Adriane

Lilligant is cute and excellent. Except I still like Vileplume more, so I'm rather irritated its spread/movepool are more competitive.


----------



## Superbird

Don't really know why, but I really like Lilligant, despite never having used one.


----------



## sv_01

Oh, the Rafflesia, self-proclaimed empress of flowers...

Oh wait, Lilligant is actually sort of pretty. And based on some prettier flowers as well.

Is her foot a flower?

Too bad the one I have in Black has Chlorophyll. The one the guy trades you never has Own Tempo...


----------



## kyeugh

It knows Quiver Dance.  'Nuff said.


----------



## Bulbamew

I have never owned a Lilligant but they seem a lot stronger than they look at first sight so I might try and get one


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Bulbamew said:


> I have never owned a Lilligant but they seem a lot stronger than they look at first sight so I might try and get one


They are. A _lot_.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Yes. Lilligant has 110 base Special Attack coupled with 90 base Speed, Petal Dance + Own Tempo. It's a threat.


----------



## Adriane

Chlorophyll is still better than Own Tempo, I think. It's just that good of an ability. 90 speed is good ingame, but only fairly decent competitively; being faster than most Chlorophyll users ensures it outruns anything in the sun. It also allows you to opt for Growth over Quiver Dance.  

Petal Dance is still only novelty, even with Own Tempo.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Chalumeau said:


> Petal Dance is still only novelty, even with Own Tempo.


It's fantastic ingame, but not a good idea to use competititvely.


----------



## Noctowl

Fuck Liligant.
Whimsicott is the better grass type.


----------



## Bulbamew

Noctowl said:


> Fuck Liligant.
> Whimsicott is the better grass type.


It all depends on what your style of battling is. Whimsicott is a better defensive Pokemon and Lilligant better at attacking. I guess they're equal overall in power, due to being counterparts


----------



## Scootaloo

i like whimisicott more, but I have no desire to use either of them in a team. just not that big of a Grass user (i'd rather use Bellossom or Jumpluff)


----------



## Adriane

Vehement Mustelid said:


> It's fantastic ingame, but not a good idea to use competititvely.


 
 I would still opt for Giga Drain for added longevity, although the difference between 75 and 120 is  large. Still, that's what Quiver Dance is for, and if I want a high-octane finisher, there is the 140-power Leaf Storm. 



Noctowl said:


> Fuck Liligant.
> Whimsicott is the better grass type.





Bulbamew said:


> It all depends on what your style of battling is. Whimsicott is a better defensive Pokemon and Lilligant better at attacking. I guess they're equal overall in power, due to being counterparts


I think you mean support rather than defensive, as Whimsicott is terrible defensively. No offence to Whimsicott, but it didn't exactly stay in OU very long, and most people I know don't have the patience for stall tactics ingame.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

that, and most forms of stall just aren't much good in-game because setup and running out of pp.


----------



## sv_01

sreservoir said:


> that, and most forms of stall just aren't much good in-game because setup and running out of pp.


You can attempt to use one berry on a Pokémon that doesn't need it over and over. I once stalled a Wobbuffet to death like this.


----------



## Adriane

sv_01 said:


> You can attempt to use one berry on a Pokémon that doesn't need it over and over. I once stalled a Wobbuffet to death like this.


Incidental stalling is a little different from relying on it.


----------



## Keldeo

19, Rattata.



Youngster Joey approves.


----------



## Scootaloo

one of the pokemon that are available at the beginning for some games i actually like.
i should really use raticate someday.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Rattata is amazing in early game, thanks to dat low level Hyper Fang. I also like it 'cause it's purple for some reason.


----------



## sv_01

Purple mouse/rat/whatever. Extremely common rodent thingie. I guess it had to have a weird color in order to look like a Pokémon.


----------



## kyeugh

Rattata I might actually like if it weren't for Youngster Joey.  He called me ALL THE TIME.  "TOP PERECENTAGE"


----------



## Bulbamew

I find that it's better than Sentret/Zigzagoon/Bidoof/Patrat even if the overall stat total isn't as high as some of them, because of Hyper Fang which is a strong move and the others don't learn good attacking moves as early. If it evolved twice then the final evolution would be formidable to say the least


----------



## Keldeo

506. Two first-routers in a row?


----------



## kyeugh

Lillipup!  Surprisingly powerful for a first-router.  Its moveset is amazing for such a stereo-typically weak Pokemon, and its evolutions are great.  A new Pickup Pokemon is always appreciated.  Its name is interesting as well.  Overall, a pretty good Pokemon, no matter how small.  Only downside is that the infernal, "yip yip!" will be forever engraved in my brain.


----------



## sv_01

Wow, someone's surely branching off the first-route mammal stereotype. First a Dark-type, now three stages.


----------



## Minish

Weirdly okay! It was a bit boring at first because wow it's just a fuzzy puppy. But then, wow it's a fuzzy puppy!!! imagining one dreaming of some day being a floppy poofy Stoutland is adorable.


----------



## Adriane

sv_01 said:


> Wow, someone's surely branching off the first-route mammal stereotype. First a Dark-type, now three stages.


Zigzagoon and Patrat exist.


----------



## Noctowl

Chalumeau said:


> I think you mean support rather than defensive, as Whimsicott is terrible defensively. No offence to Whimsicott, but it didn't exactly stay in OU very long, and most people I know don't have the patience for stall tactics ingame.


???
Encore + Leech seed + cotton guard+ lefties=trollolol

She is one of my better pokemon, second to my scrafty.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

running out of pp might get to be problem.


----------



## Adriane

Noctowl said:


> ???
> Encore + Leech seed + cotton guard+ lefties=trollolol
> 
> She is one of my better pokemon, second to my scrafty.


I know how Prankster and Leech Seed work.


----------



## sv_01

Chalumeau said:


> Zigzagoon and Patrat exist.


They do, but the other guys are branching off.


----------



## CJBlazer

Whimsi is among my favorite grass types. Probably like number 7.


----------



## sv_01

Whimsicott now? Well, it's a floaty fluffy plant sheep.

Oh me, its eyes are 0-shaped. Woo!


----------



## Spoon

Whimsicott is among my very favorite Pokémon, because it's just really fantastic! I just love how poofy, and fluffy it is! I'm not very skilled at using it as a battler, however. I'm very offense-oriented, so using Whimsicott as staller/annoyer/whatever doesn't work well for me.


----------



## kyeugh

Spoon said:


> Whimsicott is among my very favorite Pokémon, because it's just really fantastic! I just love how poofy, and fluffy it is! I'm not very skilled at using it as a battler, however. I'm very offense-oriented, so using Whimsicott as staller/annoyer/whatever doesn't work well for me.


Same exact here. I caught one in the rustling grass and haven't used it since. I think that's the only thing I've ever encountered in the rustling grass other than that god dang Audino.


----------



## Keldeo

Mohacastle said:


> that god dang Audino


what are you talking about audino is best exp murderer ever

304. Aron.







I used them in every playthrough of Hoenn I ever did until I realised they weren't pulling their weight until they evolved.


----------



## Superbird

<3

I love aron just _so much_, partly out of nostalgia, partly because of the badassery of its evolution family. Used an Aggron in Black 2. Regretted nothing. Absolutely nothing at all.


----------



## sv_01

Absoul said:


> what are you talking about audino is best exp murderer ever


You mean exp murder victim?



Aron is cute. The whole line has beautiful eyes, but Aron is also cute.


----------



## Zero Moment

Going to use it in Black 2.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

My brother found a shiny one on FireRed. I was kind of disappointed when I found it made a return in BW2.
eDIT: I appear to have missed a lot of pages. I was discussing Rattata.
As for Aron, I used it a lot on Emerald as well. I was kind of helpful with Wattson.


----------



## surskitty

Aron is adorable and aggron can surf.

Also, aron is dense enough to sink in water.  For a pokémon, that's notable.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Sturdy Lv. 1 Aron is one of the most amusing things ever to emerge from the metagame. It's basically FEAR Rattata on steroids.


----------



## Adriane

Aron is adorable, but Aggron is even more adorable. One of my favourite families!


----------



## 1. Luftballon

surskitty said:


> Aron is adorable and aggron can surf.
> 
> Also, aron is dense enough to sink in water.  For a pokémon, that's notable.


yeah that is v notable, noted


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer

Aron is...well, Aron. Aggron are much better.


----------



## kyeugh

Aron??

It's pretty adorable, but I don't pay it much attention since Black 2 is the first game I've played that includes it.  And Iris ruined Aggron for me.


----------



## Minish

Mohacastle said:


> And Iris ruined Aggron for me.


Why would you want to make me cry...

(Aron is adorable.)


----------



## LadyJirachu

I remember having an Aggron called "Rock Girl" on my Sapphire game. XD; What an un-orrigional name. Then again, all I was into in 2003 and 2004 was pokemon, pretty much, really. o_o; So it doesn't really suprise me all that much XD;

Aron is cute, I agree. :3 I kind of wonder where its name came from....I also remember drawing this pokemon a few times in 2003 or 2004, too^^ It was a fun one to draw^^ Espesally with those little black spots all over its silvery metalec steel-type body XD X3;


----------



## Spoon

................Slowpoke for today?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I heard Slowpoke's supposed to be getting a new evolution next gen. 

Some kind of king or something? I don't remember, but it sounds cool.


----------



## The Omskivar

PenguinAndFriends said:


> I heard Slowpoke's supposed to be getting a new evolution next gen.
> 
> Some kind of king or something? I don't remember, but it sounds cool.


Source on that?

EDIT: Just got the joke and I am ashamed at myself.

I always liked the *idea* of Slowpoke, a bulky Water/Psychic Special monster, but I never trained one; never got far enough in my recent handheld runs (that or I picked Blastoise) and they start way too low-level on a lot of Vizzed hacks.  I keep using them though because I have no friends who can trade with me and I've always wanted to use a Slowking


----------



## 1. Luftballon

slowthings are too ~slow~ they have like <80 base speed


----------



## The Omskivar

well res they don't call it fastpoke


----------



## sv_01

Looks like not all Psychic-types are ultra-intelligent. Well, Beldum too, but at least it's a telepath. And isn't pink. But Slowpoke at least learns some good moves.


----------



## LadyJirachu

The Omskivar said:


> they don't call it fastpoke


......what about under A Trick Room?
:P


----------



## The Omskivar

I always liked how Slowpoke could learn Flamethrower.  Scared the crap out of people when I used to do competitive, and led with a Slowbro with Psychic/Surf/Grass Knot/Flamethrower


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

To me, Slowpokes are aonly necessary for getting Mews. Their usefulness does not go past that.


----------



## kyeugh

The Omskivar said:


> I always liked how Slowpoke could learn Flamethrower.  Scared the crap out of people when I used to do competitive, and led with a Slowbro with Psychic/Surf/Grass Knot/Flamethrower


I agree.  And the type combination is shared only with Starmie, which I dislike.  That and the unique movepool, and you get a nice Pokemon that you don't have to go out of your way to catch.


----------



## Spoon

Whoops, forgot to add my own two cents!

Let's see, the Slowpoke line is among one of my very favorite lines. According to a very long favorites test, Slowbro's actually my 3rd favorite Pokémon ever. I just love their slowness and chillness, I suppose. It's just so endearing. And the pink, the pink is excellent. And Azalea Town with all its Slowpoke is just fantastic. I remember that one episode with Kurt and it was just ridiculous. The Slowpoke were pretty much sacred and stuff. And that one Slowbro and its trainer in Celadon's exchange is among one of my very favorites in game. Oh, and I used a Slowpoke for Pokémon Profile Picture Month. I haven't used one in game, but I'd love to! I also like the Slowpoke news meme much more than I should.


----------



## Keldeo

252. Treecko.


----------



## The Omskivar

Sceptile is one of my top favorites.  Even in a generation (probably the only generation) where I like all of the starters, Treecko is still my favorite to use, probably because I don't like a lot of the other available Grass types


----------



## sv_01

Geckos are cool. And Treecko evolves into a raptor.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Treeckoks a good Pokemon. I just generally like it. No idea why I'm not using it in Emerald currently, though


----------



## kyeugh

Again, I never played the third generation, so I can't give much feedback.  Although it's dumb that its signature move is special, whilst its attack is higher. o_O

Also, MD: Explorers of Sky really made that family line for me.  Grovyle was just... yes.


----------



## Adriane

Mohacastle said:


> Again, I never played the third generation, so I can't give much feedback.  Although it's dumb that its signature move is special, whilst its attack is higher. o_O


I don't understand. Treecko doesn't have a signature move, and its ATK is 45 (whereas SpA is 65). Unless you're referring to Leaf Blade (which Treecko does not learn), in which case Sceptile's SpA is still 105 vs. 85.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Treecko is pretty neat. Grovyle is just... awesome. I've always liked this line since I first used it in Sapphire.


----------



## sv_01

Mohacastle said:


> Again, I never played the third generation, so I can't give much feedback.  Although it's dumb that its signature move is special, whilst its attack is higher. o_O


If you mean Grovyle, it's the other way around. Why would Leaf _Blade_ be special?


----------



## Keldeo

sv_01 said:


> Why would Leaf _Blade_ be special?


Phys/spec split in gen III.


----------



## Apodosira

I read the entirety of this thread.

I was going to post last midnight, before those in a close time zone woke up to see the new Pokémon of the day, but the server was too busy. I am nocturnal. I had to wait until now to post, while the server was down. Please do not have another Pokémon of the day, until twenty-four hours after this post.

Tomorrow's Pokémon-of-the-day is a double feature: Latias and Latios. I will give someone else the honor of posting a gorgeous picture or two.

Latios is male, blue and white, and has a red triangle on his chest. Latias is female, red and white, and has a blue triangle on her underside. Latios and Latias have different hair styles. Latios is bigger than Latias. These two have identical numerical statistics, except that Latios has very slightly higher offense, while Latias has insignificantly higher defense.

Latias and Latios are fat, psychic dragons with thick, long necks, airplane-like wings, and feathery rears. The "Latis" have no legs. Sometimes, they have arms; sometimes they don't.

Latias and Latios are so cute, beautiful and protective. I want to hug, squeeze, kiss, and love them. <3<3<3<3


----------



## sv_01

Psychic bird/dragon jet plane whatevers. Are they supposed to be the guardian deities of a city? I know there are younger legendaries, but still...

I suspect there are people who ship them as lovers. Well, anything can happen on the Internet, but this is still a bit creepy.


----------



## Keldeo

Pictures.











Jet planes. Never used them, don't care much about them, but they're pretty so yay?

Also new day, new Pokemon. And since today's Valentine's Day, how about Luvdisc?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

*obligatory comment about how Luvdisc should evolve into Alomomola*

Luvdisc is pretty bad in basically every way. It has bad stats, a bland typing, a boring design, and has its main use (providing Heart Scales) revoked after one Gen.


----------



## kyeugh

It has a sucky movepool.  So much potential wasted.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Somehow though, being of of the worst Pokémon makes it one of the most memorable.


----------



## Superbird

Hey I still use Luvdisc to farm heart scales! >:(

Latias and Latios are the best ever, some of my favorite legendaries. Particularly Latios, who is just amazing.


----------



## Superbird

Hey I still use Luvdisc to farm heart scales! >:(

Latias and Latios are the best ever, some of my favorite legendaries. Particularly Latios, who is just amazing.


----------



## Noctowl

Luvdisc...just why must you exist? You are so pointless.

I love Latias and Latios.


----------



## Apodosira

Luvdisc is very unoriginal. A lot less creative than other Pokémon.


----------



## sv_01

I remember thinking of a whole quartet of card symbol fish. Also influenced by Homestuck a bit.


----------



## Apodosira

Nobody is posting in this decelerating thread that has been extremely popular, so I am initiating.

When you wake up, the Pokémon-of-the-day is Golem. Somebody please tell me how to post an image, without making a link.

Golem is a big, explosive boulder with stubby head, hands, and feet. It looks like it would be very hard for him to balance while standing. If he rolls, how do his limbs respond to the rolling?

Golem evolves from Graveler by being traded. Graveler evolves from Geodude by level. Players are expressing frustration over Pokémon who evolve by trade. Do you wish you lived next to other Pokémon fans?


----------



## Keldeo

Spoiler: sprite tutorial



If you just want a sprite use [sprite=GAME]POKEMON[/sprite]. The Game codes are RS, E, DP, Pt, HGSS, and BW. For example Golem's Black/White sprite would be [sprite=bw]golem[/sprite] and its Platinum sprite would be [sprite=pt]golem[/sprite]. There's a more detailed sprite tutorial somewhere with item codes and stuff, but I can't seem to find it.





Spoiler: artwork tutorial



Go to veekun, look up the Pokemon, scroll down to "Flavour," click on "detailed flavor page covering all versions" , then right-click on the sprite/artwork you want and click "Copy image URL". Then type [img]*paste url here*[/img]. For example if I did that for Espeon's conquest art, I'd type in [img]http://veekun.com/dex/media/pokemon/conquest/196.png[/img], which would become





.





Golem. I always trade with my sister for trade evolutions, so it's not really a problem for me.


----------



## Adriane

Golem had its moment of glory back in gen 1 when more specialised Rocks and Grounds were yet to exist, but even then, it had stiff competition from Rhydon -- which I find to be a far more interesting Pokémon.

It's not much to look at, and it's difficult to use. So I guess Golem is pretty down there, all things considered.


----------



## sv_01

Some sort of tortoise that has no scales because it's also a boulder. Looks a bit smoother than Graveler. I am better acquainted with the pre-evos.

I think he can retract his head and limbs.

Those Rock/Ground types got tougher with the new version of the Sturdy ability.


----------



## hopeandjoy

The fact that Golem has an animal-like head and limbs always made it look weird next to its pre-evos. Other than that, I never really use Rock-types, so yeah.


----------



## Apodosira

The Pokémon of the day is the bipedal rhinocerotidae, Rhydon, another classic Rock & Ground Pokémon. I was planning to have Rhydon next after Golem, before Fynx mentioned Rhydon.




Rhydon evolves from the quadrupedal Rhyhorn at a high level. Three generations later, Rhydon is able to evolve into Rhyperior; Protector + trade required. They say that Rhydon can live in 3,600-degree Fahrenheit lava. BEWARE OF THE HORN DRILL!!

Can you see the Rhydon sprite? I can't.


----------



## Zero Moment

Apodosira said:


> The Pokémon of the day is the bipedal rhinocerotidae, Rhydon, another classic Rock & Ground Pokémon. I was planning to have Rhydon next after Golem, before Fynx mentioned Rhydon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhydon evolves from the quadrupedal Rhyhorn at a high level. Three generations later, Rhydon is able to evolve into Rhyperior; Protector + trade required. They say that Rhydon can live in 3,600-degree Fahrenheit lava. BEWARE OF THE HORN DRILL!!
> 
> Can you see the Rhydon sprite? I can't.


I don't think sprites are working right now, for whatever reason.


----------



## sv_01

I can see both sprites.

And another Rock/Ground, this time obviously animal-based. A rhino-like dinosaur. Or a dinosaur-like rhino.

Brings out anime-related memories. Ash's Pikachu has beaten a lot of Rhydons, some of them with electric attacks. Also: Blaine has a Rhydon that he's not supposed to have. And in the eighth Gym, that Rhydon is the only Pokémon they got right.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

When you mean 'right', do you mean legal movepool?


----------



## sv_01

I mean Giovanni actually has it in the games.


----------



## DragonHeart

did you guys know that Rhydon was acually the first pokemon EVER made?


----------



## DarkAura

The first Pokemon added in the game, you mean. It's HEX code is 001, isn't it?

New day! Introducing...!



Azurill! One of three normal types to evolve into a water type (Eevee and Bidoof being the other two), and is notable for having a chance to become a male Marill when it evolves if it's a female. In battle? Sucks like donkey balls.

Take a look at its sprites from generations three through five:





Poor thing. It gets sadder with every passing generation.


----------



## DragonHeart

no i mean it was the first pokemon ever MADE, as in THE first pokemon, but whatever. I like azuril but hosestly i think it is rather odd looking....


----------



## Apodosira

I can see the Rhydon sprite now. I was going to have a Yellow sprite, but I was not sure if Yellow sprites were available, so I had an Emerald sprite.

Azurill has a huge tail. It is hard to tell whether those on the evolutionary line of this cute, sad, blue Pokémon are mice or rabbits. They may be both, and they look like the Pokémon of Pichu's evolutionary chain and the "Pikachu clones".


----------



## Scootaloo

I have an Azurill doll i got as a gift!
I had a hard time finding one in White 2 oops.


----------



## Superbird

DarkAura said:


> The first Pokemon added in the game, you mean. It's HEX code is 001, isn't it?


That's what you'd think, but actually an interview with Ken Sugimori actually confirmed that it was the first one designed.

Azurill is USELESS and it changes gender and it's normal type for no reason and it's a baby and it's really weak and unnecessary and wehhhhhhh. It's pretty adorable, though.


----------



## LadyJirachu

I love how cute it is. x3 Perfect for blingeeing and making adorable fanarts. :3 x3;

And using for dress ups/contests. :3 x3

I love how it can become an azumarill one day too. With huge power those can be fun to use :3 ^_^


----------



## sv_01

Aw. I guess the only way to make a pre-evo of Marill was to make it smaller, plain blue and Normal-type. Anything else would be the same stage of an alternate branch.


----------



## Apodosira

The day's Pokémon to be discussed is Scizor.





This red, armored advancement from Scyther, who is green, has semispherical "scissors" for arm-mounted weapons, instead of the "scythes" that Scyther had. Scizor has wings, but is a poor flyer.


----------



## sv_01

A red cyborg mantis with pincers. It looks like they actively tried to make it cool. But it's a bit slow. Those Metal Coat evolutions...


----------



## Apodosira

The Pokémon of the day is Tangela.





The opponents of this bush of vines with eyes and feet are grabbed, binded, and constricted. Tangela, one of the shyest Pokémon, is weak against extreme temperatures, like plant Pokémon are. Just as it is unknown what Cubone's face looks like under that skull helmet, what Tangela is, inside that shrub, is a mystery.


----------



## kyeugh

This sounds terribly vicious, but it seems like scientists should strap it down and pry off its tentacles to see what it looks like. 

TBH, Tangela is just that necessary burden required to get to Tangrowth (who is amazing).  It's pretty useless IMO.


----------



## Scootaloo

I actually really like Tangela. But it's very annoying to catch so I haven't used one in-game yet.


----------



## kyeugh

They appear on that route by Undella with Absol and Pelipper.


----------



## Scootaloo

i know where to find them, I'm saying that they have a low capture rate (45) and I haven't been able to catch many of them.


----------



## Murkrow

I always thought Tangela was a Gastly/Cloyster black ball thing underneath all the vines.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Tangela always made me think of mcdonalds or something xD; I'm strange.


----------



## CJBlazer

Luvdisc is err frustrating. I could swear I saw it become this moth like thing by kissing...yet I don't know where I saw it.


----------



## Apodosira

The Pokémon of the day is one of the most popular Pokémon, Lucario.





This handsome, bipedal dog is both a Fighting-type and a Steel-type, although he does not look metallic. Lucario is fast, brave, can sense all the aura in his surroundings, and has masterful control over aura. Regarding the eighth Pokémon movie, Lucario And The Mystery Of Mew, I agree with Butterfree.


----------



## Zero Moment

CJBlazer said:


> Luvdisc is err frustrating. I could swear I saw it become this moth like thing by kissing...yet I don't know where I saw it.


i remember in one of the episodes two kissed and started flying?



Apodosira said:


> The Pokémon of the day is one of the most popular Pokémon, Lucario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This handsome, bipedal dog is both a Fighting-type and a Steel-type, although he does not look metallic. Lucario is fast, brave, can sense all the aura in his surroundings, and has masterful control over aura. Regarding the eighth Pokémon movie, Lucario And The Mystery Of Mew, I agree with Butterfree.


Caught a Riolu in Black 2 and evolved it. Pretty powerful.


----------



## DarkAura

Tangela: I hate it with every fiber in my being. Why? One time, I saw a shiny form of it in the Safari Zone. I threw just about twenty five safari balls until it _finally_ ran away.

Lucario: It's amazing and defeats anything in it's way. I trained my Lucario, Sly, in Black 2 all the way to level ninety before battling the E4 because I knew Caitlin would kick my ass if I wasn't over leveled.


----------



## Adriane

I don't especially like Lucario, especially when Mienshao exists. Lucario does have Extremespeed over Mienshao, which is its claim to fame in OU.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Fynx said:


> I don't especially like Lucario, especially when Mienshao exists. Lucario does have Extremespeed over Mienshao, which is its claim to fame in OU.


This, and a 4x resistance to stealth rock.


----------



## sv_01

Tangela: Oh, Tangela! So similar to Tentacruel, yet so different! I think it might be hiding a small flower under all those vines.

Lucario: He's a Jedi with some Egyptian aspects. Sort of cool.


----------



## Keldeo

New day, new pokemon. 552 Blitzle.







I like Blitzle. No idea why.


----------



## Apodosira

I like Blitzle, a little.

Except for his eyes, Blitzle is not brightly colored like Electric Pokémon typically are, but zebras _are_ black and white.


----------



## sv_01

I don't know... Its nose looks weird.


----------



## Apodosira

The Pokémon of the day is Cresselia.





This Pokémon of enchanting elegance is shaped vaguely like a bird. Cresselia is blue, with a yellow stripe across her underbelly. Atop Cresselia's head is a split crescent Moon shape, and what looks like a purple jewel? What are her incomplete, purple rings? Like Flying Pokémon, Cresselia is impervious against Ground attacks, because she has Levitate.


----------



## Karousever

I don't much like Cresselia. Her design...weirds me out, I guess. I really don't like her head. They tried, though.


----------



## kyeugh

jaketiger1116 said:


> I don't much like Cresselia. Her design...weirds me out, I guess. I really don't like her head. They tried, though.


Sinnoh was a bit of a failiure, especially with the legendaries.  Crescellia is OKAY, I gues.  Nothing more.


----------



## sv_01

Cresselia is pretty, but I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Apodosira

The Pokémon of the day is Snorlax.





According to the Pokédex, Snorlax weighs more than half of a ton. He jumps and lands on his opponents; they better get out of the way. Snorlax just eats and sleeps all the time, blocking routes, and causing great inconvenience. Only the Poké Flute can awaken Snorlax. Snorlax will be grumpy, if not eating eight-hundred, eighty pounds of food per day. This Pokémon who could figuratively have an orbit, has a stomach of cast-iron, and can eat the most disgusting, rotten food, with no gastral problems. Snorlax's eyes are always closed, but we do get to see Munchlax's eyes.


----------



## sv_01

Now that's a heavy sleeper!

Cheryl can be a good ally with that one Snorlax...


----------



## DarkAura

Blitzle: It's so adorable and I just want to hug it soooo much.

Cresselia: I love it. It's just... how can I describe it? The color scheme looks nice, it looks so majestic, and I love using it in battle!

Snorlax: The only Snorlax I know of is Creosote. I don't have any problems with Snorlax itself, though I don't have anything exceptionally good to say about it.


----------



## Superbird

Snorlax is pretty chill. He's a cool guy.


----------



## Apodosira

I am choosing the Pokémon of the day one more time, then I am moving on to other threads. I am going to go to sleep earlier, and get up earlier. I have been going to bed at four in the morning.

The Pokémon of the day is the pseudotree, Sudowoodo.





Usokkie deceptively looks like a tree, when is really a Rock-type, thus being actually weak against Water-type attacks. Players who are hoodwinked may avoid using Water attacks.


----------



## sv_01

It's like a Rock-type Mr. Mime pretending to be a tree.


----------



## Bulbamew

At some point they decided to make it a sort of counterpart to Mr. Mime despite being released a generation later. Bonsly was first released in Generation IV as a Pearl exclusive, opposite to the Diamond exclusive Mime Jr. I don't really know why


----------



## Keldeo

New day, new number, new Pokemon. 397 staravia.







Why does this get Intimidate


----------



## DragonHeart

I love staravia. I love how once it evolves it gets Bravebird and its fuckin unbeatable! and i honestly just love its design


----------



## sv_01

It has an M shape on its chest.


----------



## Kyntelle

It's been a few days, so I think I'll pick it.







Skitty. For the longest time, I didn't know it evolved with a Moon Stone. Kinda cute.


----------



## Superbird

I've never really liked it or Delecatty that much. Then again, I don't hate them either.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I like Skitty! It's cute and it's one of those pokémon that doesn't stick too closely to one design element/concept, which is always refreshing.

I don't ever train it, though, as Delcatty is horrid despite Normalize being a pretty cool ability.


----------



## Zexion

Oh goodness. This is the name of my clan leader on PO. I adore Skitty's (or is it Skitties?)! They are cute and fluffy and pink and stuff. I caught one on Emerald (I think, one of the 3rd gens) and raised it. It became part of my Champion team. Not the most effective member, but she had her moments~


----------



## ultraviolet

Apodosira said:


> The Pokémon of the day is the pseudotree, Sudowoodo.





Spoiler: fast gif











jfc i _just got_ Sudowoodo's name after like what ten years???? of having known it exists? 

it's _psuedo_-wood-o. _because it's pretending to be a tree.
_
i get it

edit: oh also
[Music Dragon] ... My god!!!
[Music Dragon] Jess. Get the President on the line.


----------



## Minish

skitties are my life

also you can be one in a pmd that was a good decision


----------



## Autumn

ultraviolet said:


> Spoiler: fast gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jfc i _just got_ Sudowoodo's name after like what ten years???? of having known it exists?
> 
> it's _psuedo_-wood-o. _because it's pretending to be a tree.
> _
> i get it
> 
> edit: oh also
> [Music Dragon] ... My god!!!
> [Music Dragon] Jess. Get the President on the line.


JESUS CHRIST WHAT EVEN HOW DID I NEVER NOTICE

I FEEL LIKE MY ENTIRE WORLD HAS JUST BEEN TURNED UPSIDE DOWN HOLY SHIT


----------



## sv_01

Weird kitten. I think it should learn Lick, since that's a cute thing cats do. Also it seems to have no claws. Weird for a cat.


----------



## Keldeo

A day has passed, so have a thing







I like sigilyph. It's a flying totem pole _with magic guard_


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Its design is one of my favorites from gen 5. It has pretty useful stats and a wonderful ability.


----------



## mewtini

wheeeee I love Sigilyph!



Look at it! It's like Unown, except cooler. And it flies. And it's more useful. Aaand it's not as annoying as Unown.

_DO THE BENEFITS EVER END_


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Sigilyph! Nazca lines! _Good type coverage in its movepool!_

Also, I'd love to Fly on one like I did in my first runthrough of White. It's got feet-holders and handlebars!


----------



## sv_01

S seems to be a popular letter.

Anyway, Sigilyph. Yeah, it's less "let's make something weird but not too useful" and more "generic psychic that looks weird because this is Unova". And its hands are forks.


----------



## Kyntelle

Sigilyph.

Ever tried using Magic Guard + Flame Orb + Psycho Shift? Try it.


----------



## Superbird

I love Sigilyph. Even better than Flame Orb + Psycho Shift is Magic Guard + Cosmic Power + Roost + Charge Beam + Stored Power. If you can get it set up, it's amazing.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Superbird said:


> I love Sigilyph. Even better than Flame Orb + Psycho Shift is Magic Guard + Cosmic Power + Roost + Charge Beam + Stored Power. If you can get it set up, it's amazing.


True. I love this set so much.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Vehement Mustelid said:


> True. I love this set so much.


Oh man, I remember the time I  used a Sigilyph on a mono-Psychic team on Pokemon Online and stomped everything. 

Other then that, Sigilyph's pretty weird and cool and stuff. It has a cool little type. And it confused everyone when it was first revealed, so bonus points for that.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Haven't used Sigilyph before, but even an in-game one can be pretty dangerous if you're underleveled, so it's probably good.


----------



## Keldeo

another thing today







Eviolite Wynaut.


----------



## mewtini

The anime made me hate Wynaut because of Wobbuffet. I'm sorry.

But still I think Wynaut is cute and when I talk to my Poke-friend people (which is this one rather irritating child) I'll be like WHY NOT out of the blue and they'll look at me like "what the hell?" and I'll be like w - y - n - a -u - t

what no I don't do it to annoy him...! No!

and then they roll their eyes and so forth ;-; </3


----------



## sv_01

Aw, Encore. Makes Wobbuffet slightly more useful. But the line is till mostly comic relief.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

sv_01 said:


> Aw, Encore. Makes Wobbuffet slightly more useful. But the line is till mostly comic relief.


I don't know what you're talking about. Wobbuffet is still a a terrifying trapping threat. It may have lost some of its power in Gen V, but it's still a reliable kill with Counter/Mirror Coat


----------



## sv_01

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. Wobbuffet is still a a terrifying trapping threat. It may have lost some of its power in Gen V, but it's still a reliable kill with Counter/Mirror Coat


Oh right. I guess it's just kind of hard to train, but can be fearsome on the computer's side. Maybe I was supposed to say "usable".


----------



## mewtini

WOO HOO MANY DAYS HAVE GONE HAVE THIS THING







Because I felt like it after I got it at GameStop. :D


----------



## Superbird

I always really liked Meloetta.


----------



## kyeugh

It's alright, but I don't think it's Myth-worthy. And it's cry is sooo obnoxious.


----------



## Keldeo

Have a thing.







haha Drapion saved my White 2 Nuzlocke at Drayden w/ Ice Fang.

also drapion is totes not op in conquest, nope


----------



## Byrus

Drapion, I love you, and that Conquest sprite makes your butt look big.


----------



## sv_01

Meloetta: Wow. There isn't much Greek Mythology stufff in Pokémon... Too bad there can't be more forms.

Drapion: A giant scorpion with claws on its tail and unpractical-looking mandibles. How does it use Crunch with those?


----------



## Scootaloo

eh, why not. i'll pick it this time!





Hooray for #127, Pinsir!

It's my favourite Bug type and i really like its shiny sprite and movepool.


----------



## kyeugh

Absolutely said:


> eh, why not. i'll pick it this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray for #127, Pinsir!
> 
> It's my favourite Bug type and i really like its shiny sprite and movepool.


It has a good movepool, but personally I prefer Heracross.






Eat it


----------



## Keldeo

As a tip: use veekun, not Bulbapedia; recently bulbapedia's been pretty busy so.

Pinsir. Never used it. I don't like its design much, but eh.


----------



## Scootaloo

Absoul said:


> Never used it


IMO you should! It really surprised me when I used it in W2.
also is it weird that i find pinsir to be kind of cute?


----------



## Keldeo

Really? Maybe it's just that I've never caught one, so I've never used one.


----------



## sv_01

I think Pinsir is ugly. And it should be part Fighting. I guess that where Scyther uses the sharpness of its blades, Pinsir uses brute force. How else do you use X-Scissor when your giant mandible horns don't have any edges? Speaking of giant mandible horns, its mouth is quite far from them. At least it has some not-so-huge-but-still-big-and-scary mandible teeth.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Meloetta: Probably my favorite Gen V legendary. It's all human-ish and Greek Mythology-ish and all that fun stuff.

Drapion: Used one in Black 2. Night Slash + Sniper led to fun times with critical hits. It also has a really cool typing.

Pinsir: Give it a Bug/Fighting evolution. Then we'll talk.


----------



## kyeugh

I'm gonna do one this time.

This should be interesting.


Spoiler: Pokémon (uh-uh so true)












Oshawott type change.  How'dyado?


----------



## mewtini

so

huge

agh.

but anyway I didn't think of it as a typeswap of Oshawott, but now that you mention it, I guess? I'm personally going to pick Fennekin but whatever.

Chespin looks real cute, anyhow. The human-ness of Chespin annoys me, though... dunno why.


----------



## Scootaloo

that's a really big picture :P
I really don't like any of the Gen VI starters so meh Chespin.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Chespin looks like Cub from Happy Tree Friends (f you don't know what that is, please don't look it up). 

It's probably my least favorite Gen VI starter, but that's just because Froakie and Fennekin are the best.


----------



## sv_01

I usually like Grass-types, but this... The fact that it looks like Oshawott is just part of the problem... How do I accept that the new Grass starter is not a reptile?


----------



## Keldeo

Hello! Today is a good day for 283, don't you think?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I like Surskit. It has a cool type combo, and it is very adowabble. 

If only its evolution didn't suck...


----------



## ultraviolet

surskit is forever ridiculous to me because i remember encountering one for the first time in sapphire and being like 'what. WHAT. WHAT???' because I didn't know what it was so I immediately disliked it.

but eh really it's cute. It looks like the combination of a spider and a schoolgirl.


----------



## sv_01

It's a bug with four legs. What's with Nintendo and biologically incorrect legs?

Also what would Misty think about this thingie?


----------



## Keldeo

April Fools Day =/= silly Pokemon, right?

Right?







BEST POKEMON EVER


----------



## kyeugh

Today is pony express day, so





Greek mythology please


----------



## mewtini

*shrug* It looks cute! And it's a Fire type. Who doesn't love Fire types.


----------



## sv_01

The only line from Gen I that has Flash Fire and actually has fire on it... Ponyta is cute, but also elegant. And fast. (Now it reminds me of the flames on racing cars.) And excellent at jumping. I guess its legs are rather strong...


----------



## Keldeo

greek mythology?

What greek mythology?


----------



## kyeugh

Allergies said:


> greek mythology?
> 
> What greek mythology?


----------



## Scootaloo

ponyta was one of the only pokemon i found during my missingno. adventure (as well as M, Missingno. Rapidash and Magneton) and it was so annoying to beat/catch. It almost caused me to white out so i called it JERK. 
Ponyta's cute though, and I would consider using Rapidash in a main team some day.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I like Ponyta. It's a flippin' horse that's ON FIRE. And it has diamond hooves or something. and it was the first Pokemon card I ever owned.

Too bad it doesn't evolve until level forever.


----------



## Keldeo

Gloom.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

You remember, in Pokémon Stadium 2 days, where you could only transfer Pokémon off of the Stadium PC onto your handheld game when that game had a certain number of Pokédex entries? 150, or 200, or whatever it was?

Gloom was that number entry! So at that point, I could finally retrieve my old Lugia and Suicune and others from my old Silver version.

Other than a good memory, Gloom is interesting. I don't think I've ever used one in battle, though, at least not with the intent of evolving it.


----------



## sv_01

Well... It's a Rafflesia bud that smells awful. Sort of realistic, I guess. I don't know. It seems that number and size of spots is a common gender difference.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

And now,
one of my favorite bugs...







Venonat!


----------



## Spoon

One of mine, too!

I just love its fuzzy little body, antenna, little fang-pinchers, adorable eyes, and just everything, okay? They're literally perfection in Pokémon form. 

Also what do you guys think of the Caterpie → Metapod → Venomoth and Venonat → Butterfree theory?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Venonat used to be one of my top 5 favorite Pokemon when I was like seven. Now it's not, but I still like it plenty. I should use on in-game.


----------



## Keldeo

New day, new Pokemon.


----------



## kyeugh

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

I hate Munchlax.  It's weak and ugly.  Snorlax is muy better.


----------



## Zero Moment

Munchlax is adorable, and that's all there is to say on the matter.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Munchlax: Pretty much the only baby Pokemon good in Little Cup (I think).


----------



## Keldeo

It's actually not. Two words: Prankster Riolu.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Muchlax trolls you in XD: Gales of Darkness. It eats your Pokesnack things and makes a troll face. To be honest, I'm kinda glad I don't have the game (it looks good though, and I do want it, I just don't like Munchlax)


----------



## sv_01

I don't know what to say. Except that it has Piloswine-style fluff around its feet. No wonder it's so slow.


----------



## The Omskivar

LuckyLapras said:


> Muchlax trolls you in XD: Gales of Darkness. It eats your Pokesnack things and makes a troll face. To be honest, I'm kinda glad I don't have the game (it looks good though, and I do want it, I just don't like Munchlax)


It doesn't happen that often, but it did get really annoying when you were trying to catch the rarer stuff to trade for Duking's Larvitar/Meditite/Shuckle or during the Bonsly sidequest.

There's a girl on the top floor of my dorm hall who bears a striking resemblance to Munchlax, and she has no idea.  We won't have to deal with a Snorlax though because Munchlax evolves by happiness and she hates everyone


----------



## Keldeo

oh hey look a thing







I only dislike Lunatone because of the Terror Twins in RSE. *shudder*


----------



## The Omskivar

I don't dislike Lunatone, but I'm partial to Solrock because of a great one I had in an Emerald run.  Mostly what annoyed me about Lunatone was Snattle in XD, I spent a helluva time in Phenac City thinking something better than a Delcatty had to be waiting for me at the end, and boom...Shadow Lunatone.  Huge letdown.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

I have never even caught Lunatone. It decides it wants to hide from me. And plus, LEADER TATE&LIZA.


----------



## sv_01

Ah, Lunatone, the only way to get a second Moon Stone in Sapphire. I think Jigglypuff should be a counter-exclusive to Clefairy in R/S to make it fair for Ruby players.


----------



## Keldeo

Minimal Dewgong style!


----------



## ultraviolet

dewgong is so pretty and underrated! i think it's really cute


----------



## The Omskivar

Never cared for it much, loved to EXP grind off of it in FRLG's Four Island.  I might have used one in a Crystal run but that was forever ago, so I dunno.  It's okay.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

The Omskivar said:


> Never cared for it much, loved to EXP grind off of it in FRLG's Four Island.  I might have used one in a Crystal run but that was forever ago, so I dunno.  It's okay.


Does it give as much EXP. as that Ranger with the Chansey on 7 Island?

Anyway, Dewgong seems pretty uninventive to me.


----------



## The Omskivar

LuckyLapras said:


> Does it give as much EXP. as that Ranger with the Chansey on 7 Island?


Dear lord nobody gives as much EXP as that Ranger with the Chansey of 7 Island.  Or the two Cooltrainers right nearby with five high-leveled Pokes each (one of them has a Dewgong, come to think of it)


----------



## sv_01

Aw, Water and Ice types with decent Special Defence have a tendency to be sort of pretty... Also nice fangs. I guess it's some sort of... seal/dugong/walrus/... narwhal? Why can't it learn Ice Fang or Horn Attack?


----------



## Veriama

i've never actually had a dewgong but i wish i did, if just to see how it works?

i always stuck with lapras or walrein instead of using it? recently i've been trying to not get the same pokemon over and over again... but it's also not like dewgong is easy to get early on, i think that's my main problem with using it during a game playthrough. a quick bulbapedia look says that you can get it late game in b/w and b2/w2 but like. it kinda loses its use by then to me, because by that time you've got a solid water type that can probably learn ice beam anyway...

it IS majorly cute though.


----------



## sovram

That's funny. I've just changed my avatar ...

Anyway, I absolutely love Dewgong! It's super cute and I love Water/Ice, even if it's not a super fantastic Pokemon.


----------



## Keldeo

ummm
have this I guess







interesting pessimistic prehistoric bird thing with higher attack than... most things


----------



## Veriama

i used it once a pokemon black run and it was a pretty dang solid pokemon 
its ability is a pain (but a necessary one for balancing, i know... and there's little more satisfying than fighting against an archeops and knocking it down to half-health in one hit so it deals only paltry damage to you)

also i really like it's cry for some reason???
(in pokemon black its back animation was different from its front animation and it would bother. me. this is probably a thing with a lot of pokemon but it bothered me for archeops especially, i do not know why)


----------



## Green

archeops used to be my favorite polemon, i ditched my starter for it in my first run-through of white and it saved my butt a lot in the battle train. its abolity is pretty shitty though.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Archeops is amazing in-game. It has amazing Speed and Attack, which are basically the most important stats for in-game. And if its health goes below half, just use a MooMoo Milk.

And it looks frickin' cool too.


----------



## Bulbamew

Veriama said:


> also i really like it's cry for some reason???


I do too. :P


----------



## Keldeo

Today: Female Jellicent!







"The fate of the ships and crew that wander into Jellicent’s habitat: all sunken, all lost, all vanished..."


----------



## LadyJirachu

Female Jelicent; Pink...frilly.......poofy.........
.......

Yep, totally remind's me of _sweet lolita fashion_;

Well, it isn't *JUST* in pink. But yeah. THE SIMULARITIES, PEOPLE!!! lol...
xD;

Hense, my comment on this day's pokemon :P Ahmen. *bow's*


Also, jelicant is kind of a regal pokemon. And, well, lolita IS compaired to princess dresses a lot, too, soo.....dang i love this pokemon you chose XD


----------



## sv_01

Archeops: Yeah, Rock and Flying are a weird combination. The reason why Skarmory is the best of both worlds while the Rock/Flying guys have low Defence is that rock is actually _fragile_. You can make light constructions out of metal, but not out of rock.
Poor feathered raptor/Archaeopteryx probably didn't know its descendants would conquer the sky...
And I don't like Pokémon with bad abilities, so I went for Carracosta... I mostly choose the defensive fossils anyway.

Jellicent: Rules the sea in the area with no sea legendary around... the dark depths where Lanturn and Clamperl-liners are afraid to venture... Older than Relicanth... You can easily imagine Tentacruel being Kyogre's underlings, but this ghost jellyfish is the queen. And apparently sinks ships and eats souls... There's something Lovecraftian about that...


----------



## Keldeo

umm





Today is a nice day. Let's make it a Spiritomb day!

(I just realized how awesome Spiritomb's conquest sprite looks in Axe-Murderer)


----------



## Scootaloo

is it bad that i like the Odd Keystone more than Spiritomb
like i sometimes would rather have the Keystone than the Spiritomb

Cool pokemon, though. (My logic is puzzling)


----------



## Byrus

Spiritomb is pretty awesome. I love its maniacal grin.


----------



## sv_01

Ah,, Spiritomb. The spooky combination of purple and green. The face all fused in one part. The swirly eye. Strange how both Sableye and Spiritomb have a connection to minerals. And are purple. And begin with S.



Allergies said:


> (I just realized how awesome Spiritomb's conquest sprite looks in Axe-Murderer)


I don't see a big difference from how it looks in Roar of Time. Does the plain gray stuff make it more awesome?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

It killed me to get it. I TALKED TO MYSELF 30-SOMETHING TIMES!


----------



## Keldeo

sv_01 said:


> I don't see a big difference from how it looks in Roar of Time. Does the plain gray stuff make it more awesome?


No, I meant compared to Minimal Dewgong.

Anyway, new day, new Pokemon. Right?



MEOWTH THAT'S RIGHT


----------



## The Omskivar

Always, always confused me because all Meowth sprites are standing on two legs but in the anime they have to teach themselves to stand on two legs.  Like what

Always meant to use one, never got to it.  A shame that Kanto's only Pickup slave can't be caught before the first large dungeon


----------



## kyeugh

Meeeeeeeeeowth!

only cool in anime


----------



## DarkAura

Let's try one of the newer Pokemon, shall we?

*Furabebe*!






One of the first pure Fairy types! Your thoughts?


----------



## Eloi

I predict that the Munna and Skitty are also Fairy types and that the Moon Stone is what makes Eevee evolve into Sylveon.


----------



## sv_01

Is that a tiny critter or a huge non-Rafflesia flower? And why isn't it part Grass? Is the stuff on its head actually hair? Petals would be much cuter. Let's just be glad that it's the female part of the flower it's hugging.

Also... The Fairy type is a real thing. Wow. We might actually get a dragon Eeveon.


----------



## hopeandjoy

It's a tiny critter. It's Pokédex entry says that at birth they all find different flowers to live on.

It's pretty cute, in my opinion.

@Eloi: Most likely Sylveon will not evolve with the Moon Stone. They don't recon evolutions like that normally. (Or else Umbreon would have evolved with the Moon Stone and Leafeon with the Leaf Stone) I predict that it uses the new bonding system.


----------



## sv_01

So it's some sort of flower guardian fairy? What if it has a dryad evo?


----------



## kyeugh

I don't like it. It's not an alien concept for Pokémon to hold things that aren't part of its body, but usually it's a stick or something, and this is a fucking flower four times it's size.


----------



## sv_01

I thought the flower was a background thing. Like a landscape for the Pokémon to be incorporated in.


----------



## DarkAura

New day!



Anyone have any opinions about _THE MIGHTY BUTTERFREE_?


----------



## Dar

It's a butterfly.

While I've heard many people say that Beedrill is better, I find them to be equals due to one difference: Butterfree is more of a status/special attacker, while Beedrill is more physical.


----------



## kyeugh

The original Pokémon.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Rhydon is a cutie (and way _way_ easier to draw than Rhyhorn). That it can swim is just icing on the adorable magma-proof cake. My only beef with Rhyperior is that it's colors are uglier than the others'.


----------



## sv_01

Butterfree: Its figure isn't very insect-like. Venomoth actually looks better. Also what's with all the butterflies and moths having psychic powers?

Rhydon: A bipedal rhino/dino. Looks a bit like the Nidoroyals if the horn size was the only gender difference. They might be related. But I prefer Aggron.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Rhydon is a cutie (and way _way_ easier to draw than Rhyhorn). That it can swim is just icing on the adorable magma-proof cake. My only beef with Rhyperior is that it's colors are uglier than the others'.


----------



## Murkrow

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> My only beef with Rhyperior is that it's colors are uglier than the others'.


The first few times I saw it, it was someone's avatar. I assumed it was a fakemon since it looked so ridiculous.


----------



## DarkAura

(oh darn, I was hoping someone would get "the mighty butterfree" reference)

Rhydon is much better than Rhyhorn and _much_ better than Rhyperior.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

I like the Rhydon line. Especially with Lightningrod.
As for Butterfree, I've never really used one. Th only time I did was because my brother wanted a Mew and he also wanted a Butterfree and I used the Butterfree to send the Abra to sleep.


----------



## The Omskivar

I don't dislike Rhyperior, but I really really like Rhydon.  I can't think of a time I actually used one though.


----------



## DarkAura

New day.



These little guys can be bros (or sisses) for life. Too bad I lost my Rattata in my Firered Nuzlocke yesterday. Chompette...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Youngster Joey approves. 

Super Fang was always a pretty nifty move. It even hit ghost-types in Gen I


----------



## Apodosira

Rattata and Pidgey were the most common Pokémon.

Have you ever seen a one-foot-long rat in real life? I haven't, but I could look at pictures. I have Googled images of real one-foot-long spiders.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Ratatta is Joey's favorite Pokemon and is the Top Percentage of all pokemon.

*troll face*


----------



## Keldeo

Today's Pokemon is Malamar, the new squid thing.[/halfhearted attempt to create activity on thread]


----------



## Spoon

I _really_ liked Inkay when I first saw it, but I'm not particularly fond of Malamar for whatever reason. If I do end up with a Inkay on my team, I probably won't evolve it. Although, I do think that it's neat that we finally have a Psychic/Dark combo, and I'm interested in how the type of new evolution will work. Best guess is that it has something to do with rotation, looking at the two's classification and how Malamar is oriented upside-down compared to Inkay.


----------



## sv_01

Wow. Also Inkay is cute and its name might be based on "okay", while Malamar is imposing and has a clearly negative name. Maybe this also got turned upside down... And it kind of reminds me of Ursula, despite that it's upside down. And what's up with tentacle monsters having mouths so far from their tentacles?


----------



## Equinoxe

Malamar has already reserved a spot in my future Y team (and my heart), no doubt about that. 
Inkay is (obviously) super adorable and Malamar has a lovely colour scheme and that beautiful aura of _evil_ around it. For some reason, I find Malamar's flippery fin-feet really cute. :3

I think the rumours on Pokebeach said something about Inkay evolving when it's leveling up and you flip your 3DS upside-down or something. It does sound pretty legit since the 3DS is able to detect that kind of movement and the upside-down things is a big part of the evolution line.


----------



## Keldeo

new day new Pokemon another new X/Y thing







skrelp. I actually think it's kinda cute


----------



## bobandbill

Compared to the Horsea line I'm not quite as fond of its design - I find the other to be cuter. But I don't dislike it either - just sorta neutral on the whole, I suppose.


----------



## sv_01

What is that thing growing from the back of its head? Is it the glowy thing that anglerfish have?


----------



## kyeugh

Skelp, the Sea Dragon Pokémon. 
Often thought of as Horsea's drug-riddled cousin, it tends to become randomly confused in battle.


----------



## Murkrow

It looks like it could be a character of the week in one of the rubbish new Spongebob episodes, with a similar personality to Squidward and yet is hated by the real Squidward.


----------



## Equinoxe

I really like Skrelp, since it's not conventionally 'beautiful' yet it has a really pretty design. It has a lot of potential, considering what its real-life counterparts look like. 
Just look at this thing and tell me it's not super amazing:


Spoiler: possible Skrelp evolution???











Unless another even better water/poison poke pops up, I'm probably going to use Skrelp in my team. 
It definitely needs more love than it gets <3


----------



## DarkAura

Woop woop new day



I love Bisharp, pretty much I caught a shiny one when it was a Pawniard.


----------



## Karousever

Bisharp is so cool looking, I love it. Plus I like its types. But I really haven't used one very much, so I can't say too much from personal experience with it.


----------



## sv_01

Looks like a LEGO figure combined with a robot and some axes. I prefer Skarmory.


----------



## 42aruaour

Bisharp, the sword blade pokémon. It battles to lead a large group of Pawniard, but if it loses, it is kicked out of the group.

Reminds me of Scyther from the Orange Islands.


----------



## Scootaloo

yeah new day so






tentacruel!
tentacruel is so awesome, really it is.


----------



## Karousever

Tentacruel is pretty epic. Good memories from my first pokemon game, (Ruby). But I have never personally trained a Tentacool or Tentacruel, sooo...yup XD


----------



## The Omskivar

Always loved Tentacruel, even if it was annoying as all hell.  It's awesome looking and a total bro.  Always use one in Water monotypes.


----------



## bobandbill

I've tried one in an ongoing Poison monotype run of HGSS and it's been pretty useful on the whole (sure did help that it finally evolved on that note though).


----------



## AbsentNumeral

Yoo it's new Pokemon time





I used to really like Cyndaquil, but now... I dunno.


----------



## Karousever

OHMYGODOHMYGODOHMYGOD
CYNDAQUIL. IS. MY. FAVORITE. POKEMON. EVER!!!!! :D :D :D :D
Has been for just the longest time ^_^

It's so adorable! :D :D :D :D

Also, on my first playthrough of Gold and SoulSilver, I used a Cyndaquil...because he's my favorite :P

Also I just love his name, too! Cyndaquil, I love the spelling and everything. It's just great.

You picked my favorite pokémon to discuss :)


----------



## 42aruaour

Generation II is the only generation of Pokémon that has single-types for its starter's final evolution. Cyndaquil is the only fire-type starter that has a single-type final evolution.

Cyndaquil is pretty neat. It's also one of my favorite pokémon.


----------



## AbsentNumeral

I always thought it was cool how Cyndaquil is blue, even tough it's a fire type. Non-obvious color schemes are great! 
It was my starter in SoulSilver, as well; that was my first Pokemon game (not counting Yellow, which my brother gave me when I was like 6 and I never played much), so it will always have nostalgic value.


----------



## hopeandjoy

I love Cyndaquil. It's always my Gen II starter choice.


----------



## The Omskivar

Typhlosion was my first L100, on Crystal.  Named Typhlo-Guy even though it was a female.

I miss that gal.  Even though I've begun liking Totodile a bit more, I still love Cyndaquil.


----------



## sv_01

Tentacruel: Oh, Tentacruel. Those guys rule the seas around Alternate Japan when Kyogre is asleep. Not the prettiest things around, but quite cool.
...Wait, are those mandibles?
Also good when you suddenly start obsessing over Special Defence EVs.

Cyndaquil: Oh great. A Fire-type echidna with short, sleek, dark cyan and sandy yellow fur. Not even orangeish. At least it flames up when it's scared. Also the first mammal-based starter. Not too great, but better than those Fighting-types.


----------



## Superbird

I like cyndaquill the most of the Jhoto starters, though Totodile is usually the more practical choice for going through the game.


----------



## DarkAura

Cyndaquil's okay, but I like Totodile better. Speaking of which...



New day, new Pokemon! Totodile! I love these guys. They'd have to be tied for first as my favorite Water starter.


----------



## Karousever

Oh Totodile, I LOVE Totodile. Totodile is just, so lovable. I love him in the games, I love him n the anime, he's just amazing. He might just be my favorite water starter.


----------



## sv_01

Ah, Croc. Haven't encountered it much. Well, I have in Gold, but I don't remember it very well.


----------



## Spatz

Over a week since last discussion? Sheesh guys, lets give some praise to...Houndoom!






Art credit to Tatchit on deviantart


----------



## 42aruaour

Whenever I see houndoom, it always reminds me of the pichu bros. Can't really say much else about it.


----------



## Murkrow

Let's talk about Gardevoir!

So I was checking bulbapedia because I was wondering if they had legs (they're not visible in any game sprite I as far as I can remember, but I do vaguely recall seeing them in colosseum and XD) ,and apparently they do!

However I was reading its Pokedex entries further down and pretty much all of them are about how they protect their trainer. My question is, do Gardevoir exist in the wild? If they don't have a trainer, what is their behaviour? This is why I wish Pokédex entries were a bit more in-depth.

I guess it would make sense if there didn't exist any in the wild, and the reason they protect their trainers is because they then would have have to have been (sorry for the mangled grammar there) raised by their trainer up to evolution giving them that much trust. Especially when Ralts and Kirlia are said to be emotion Pokémon!
But then what about traded Gardevoir? To they automatically protect their new trainer even if they've only known each other for a few minutes?


----------



## kyeugh

Murkrow said:


> Let's talk about Gardevoir!
> 
> So I was checking bulbapedia because I was wondering if they had legs (they're not visible in any game sprite I as far as I can remember, but I do vaguely recall seeing them in colosseum and XD) ,and apparently they do!
> 
> However I was reading its Pokedex entries further down and pretty much all of them are about how they protect their trainer. My question is, do Gardevoir exist in the wild? If they don't have a trainer, what is their behaviour? This is why I wish Pokédex entries were a bit more in-depth.
> 
> I guess it would make sense if there didn't exist any in the wild, and the reason they protect their trainers is because they then would have have to have been (sorry for the mangled grammar there) raised by their trainer up to evolution giving them that much trust. Especially when Ralts and Kirlia are said to be emotion Pokémon!
> But then what about traded Gardevoir? To they automatically protect their new trainer even if they've only known each other for a few minutes?


I think they're protective of those that are closest to them, which in most cases is their Trainer, because they are so wary of emotions.  So in the wild, it may be their young or anyone else that they're emotionally attached to.  I assume that they are protective of their Trainers because that's their job.


----------



## Murkrow

That makes sense, although now I'm just again having that debate in my head about whether Pokémon that have trainers are essentially enslaved.

I mean if the trainer has raised the Gardevoir then they trust each other but if it's just their job to protect the trainer then that's kind of mean, if they would otherwise be protecting their family or whomever it is they care about in the wild.


----------



## kyeugh

Murkrow said:


> That makes sense, although now I'm just again having that debate in my head about whether Pokémon that have trainers are essentially enslaved.
> 
> I mean if the trainer has raised the Gardevoir then they trust each other but if it's just their job to protect the trainer then that's kind of mean, if they would otherwise be protecting their family or whomever it is they care about in the wild.


They aren't forced to do anything, really.  It's by choice, because they're more sympathetic than other Pokémon.  They can feel your emotions.

And Pokémon aren't enslaved.  There's a pretty much an unspoken covenant between them, because as soon as a Pokémon is caught, it is subject to a Trainer's commands, but isn't forced to obey them (i.e. Iris' Dragonite).  It gets its chance to break free, which is why Pokémon can break out of PokéBalls, but once it is caught, it is caught.  On the other hand, some Pokémon like their Trainers, and thus obey them freely and allow themselves to be caught.

I don't know.  It's complicated, I guess.


----------



## Murkrow

Qvalador said:


> They aren't forced to do anything, really.  It's by choice, because they're more sympathetic than other Pokémon.  They can feel your emotions.
> 
> And Pokémon aren't enslaved.  There's a pretty much an unspoken covenant between them, because as soon as a Pokémon is caught, it is subject to a Trainer's commands, but isn't forced to obey them (i.e. Iris' Dragonite).  It gets its chance to break free, which is why Pokémon can break out of PokéBalls, but once it is caught, it is caught.  On the other hand, some Pokémon like their Trainers, and thus obey them freely and allow themselves to be caught.
> 
> I don't know.  It's complicated, I guess.


Yeah, it's hard to understand how Pokéballs work exactly since there are so many ways to look at it. Maybe they get caught when they're weakened because you've proven to them that you're worthy, but then it could easily be that they're just too weak to break free. The former reasoning is more comfortable to think, but then there's the master ball.
But then maybe that's exactly why team rocket wanted to steal it in RBY, ever notice how grunts only ever use Zubat and really weak Pokémon like that? Maybe it's not because they're rubbish trainers, but because no stronger Pokémon trust them enough to be caught. (EDIT: I don't know if team rocket had anything to do with Mewtwo in the games but even if they wanted the master ball for that, it's still pretty much the same reason since Mewtwo is entirely capable of being caught without a master ball)

A lot of the time it's the professor that gives the player the master ball, it's possible that there are tough restrictions on who are allowed to own master balls and they're only given to people who are trusted by the government (if they exist) not to abuse them.

And traded Pokémon disobey orders if you don't have enough badges, and it's entirely possible that that isn't actually how it would work if it were real, but rather a necessary way for the game to measure how good of a trainer you are. If it were real how good of a trainer you are would determine how good of a trainer you are.

Okay that's enough pulling stuff out of thin air and calling it speculation for one post.


----------



## sv_01

Murkrow said:


> That makes sense, although now I'm just again having that debate in my head about whether Pokémon that have trainers are essentially enslaved.
> 
> I mean if the trainer has raised the Gardevoir then they trust each other but if it's just their job to protect the trainer then that's kind of mean, if they would otherwise be protecting their family or whomever it is they care about in the wild.


Well, I think they just have this weird instinct that they must protect somebody. Normally family and love interests I guess, but if there is none of these around, they'll just protect the closest they have to family. Which a human qualifies as.


----------



## Murkrow

I suppose. It's just that I have a hard time imagining Pokémon seeing trainers as anything but their owners, rather than family or friends. I mean at least with dogs irl, they're probably not intelligent enough to have a concept of ownership. But Pokémon are obviously intelligent, especially apparently Alakazam. So it just seems like taking advantage of their vulnerability to apricorn magic by inventing balls that enslave them.

Also, I was just checking to see what egg group Chandelure was in because I'm breeding one, and I noticed that Gardevoir is in the amorphous egg group. What's up with that? Why not the humanlike one?


----------



## sv_01

Well, Ralts looks amorphous, and the rest of the line is still grey and weird. Being that sleek and slender, Gardevoir might not even have bones. And that dress is probably made of the same stuff as the body and can act like a veil of tentacles. Without telekinesis. Psychics are weird.

EDIT: Oh wait, there are four three-stage lines that are pure Psychic, with two being "humanoid" and two "amorphous." And of each two, one looks like a lady. My tendency to think of unrelated things as counterparts is weird.


----------



## Murkrow

sv_01 said:


> Well, Ralts looks amorphous, and the rest of the line is still grey and weird. Being that sleek and slender, Gardevoir might not even have bones. And that dress is probably made of the same stuff as the body and can act like a veil of tentacles. Without telekinesis. Psychics are weird.
> 
> EDIT: Oh wait, there are four three-stage lines that are pure Psychic, with two being "humanoid" and two "amorphous." And of each two, one looks like a lady. My tendency to think of unrelated things as counterparts is weird.


Yeah there's lots of strange things you can think about. Like them might not having bones - for some reason despite there being Pokémon professors around the place I do doubt much actual research has been done into Pokémon medicine (why would you when you have a machine that heals them to perfect health?), so it's probably not very well known what their insides are like. After all, there are Pokémon that are literally just a pile of ooze so it's not like it's beyond the realm of thought that their insides aren't similar to real world animals.

And about their dresses, it is likely that they're a part of the Pokémon but I doubt they're like tentacles (unlike, say, Frillish where they clearly have a use and looking like a dress is just a secondary characteristic). Though I do wonder what the dress actually looks like? Sometimes it's made out to be one thing that goes all of the way around and splits at the front but other times it's in strands where they would look a bit like they could be tentacles.

Pokémon with clothes have always been weird. They're probably a part of the Pokémon but what is it actually made of? Is it like hair or something? What about on Pokémon like Sawk when it really seems like it could just be taken off like normal clothes?


----------



## sv_01

Well, if the Pokémon is actually humanoid or a dog, the clothes probably are made from something like hair, which is dead and Jynx can only control it with telekinesis. And Rhyperior is actually wearing a rock armor. But the Ralts-line is weird after all. The dress might be a flap of skin. If they have skin. Maybe their cells or whatever are only differentiated into soft gray stuff, tougher green stuff, pink stuff with psychic sensors and the other kinds of sensory input. Yeah, they probably can stare into your soul with their irises.


----------



## kyeugh

This is how all Pokémon discussions should be.

Just a note, most of the Pokémon that don't seem to have basic anatomy usually have their anatomy explained to some extent, e.g. Muk and Grimer.


----------



## Scootaloo

its a new day so have carracosta.
i like carracosta's design, but i vastly prefer archeops, myself


----------



## kyeugh

Hate it. But I suppose it's a bit better than Archeops in terms of defense (okay a lot), and it's ability doesn't suck unlike its counterpart. Still like Archeops better.


----------



## ultraviolet

Murkrow said:


> Yeah there's lots of strange things you can think about. Like them might not having bones - for some reason despite there being Pokémon professors around the place I do doubt much actual research has been done into Pokémon medicine (why would you when you have a machine that heals them to perfect health?), so it's probably not very well known what their insides are like. After all, there are Pokémon that are literally just a pile of ooze so it's not like it's beyond the realm of thought that their insides aren't similar to real world animals.


I dunno, having a device in the pokémon world that can heal any kind of pokémon to me presupposes that _intense _research has gone into pokémon biology, because how else would such a machine exist? unless pokémon centres run on the tears of chansey or something


----------



## Zhorken

Well, Pokémon seem to have a lot of magical overlap in their biology.  Naturally-occurring berries have the same effect on all of them, and there are moves like Heal Pulse, for starters.  I'm not sure it would really take all that much intense research to figure out how to heal them.  (Also according to the anime they can all happily eat the same kibble and making it is no big deal.)

Carracosta is pretty neat!  Then again there aren't a whole lot of Pokémon that I don't think are at least pretty neat.  Its colour scheme is pretty.

IT IS PRETTY WEIRD though that apparently every single Pokémon back in the prehistoric day was rock.


----------



## sv_01

Zhorken said:


> IT IS PRETTY WEIRD though that apparently every single Pokémon back in the prehistoric day was rock.


Well, there were the ones that are now Ancientpower evolutions. And probably Tentacruel. And some amphibians. But yeah, even Gastrodon had Rock-type ancestors. Maybe the snail should be an Ancientpower evo without form differences.


Anyway, Carracosta. Reminds me of the Ninja Turtles a bit, except they are green, have better limbs and their shells don't look so cool.
Oh, and more biological weirdness. The egg groups. Monster does make sense, but Water 3? Blastoise, the other turtle, is in Water 1, along with a bunch of amphibians and aquatic mammals. Water 3 is mostly about invertebrates.


----------



## Murkrow

I think Tirtouga is cute but I'm not fond of Carracosta's design.
There's something about their evo line that makes them feel like they're gen 4 Pokémon but I can't put my finger on what exactly.



ultraviolet said:


> I dunno, having a device in the pokémon world that can heal any kind of pokémon to me presupposes that _intense _research has gone into pokémon biology, because how else would such a machine exist? unless pokémon centres run on the tears of chansey or something


It's a universal healing machine, so unless they've done intense research into every Pokémon individually and made a machine that takes into account all of that information, I think there's just some magic thing that lets it work on every species. And I doubt they've done much research on extinct prehistoric Pokémon or legendaries or glitch Pokémon
Maybe they run on Ditto stem cells or some witchcraft like that. 

But then again, seeing as how they do have such a machine, what's stopping an evil scientist from dissecting a Pokémon alive and healing it, leaving no evidence behind? D:


Thinking too much about Pokémon medicine only ends up with out-of-universe reasons for things. Like why does fresh water heal more HP than a potion? Kinda silly if you ask me.



Zhorken said:


> IT IS PRETTY WEIRD though that apparently every single Pokémon back in the prehistoric day was rock.


I'm no scientist so I could be totally wrong in my assumptions here, but maybe rock types make better fossils?


----------



## Spoon

I liked this thread a lot! Let's revive it!

Today's Pokémon's gonna be Pumpkaboo!


----------



## kyeugh

It's really cute, probably the cutest Pokémon in my opinion, but I haven't seen enough of it to know how it is in any terms other than aesthetic ones.


----------



## sv_01

Weirdly cute undead pumpkin/bat thingie. The Dex entry in Y kinda reminds me of Dusknoir. Too bad its evo is evil. That couldn't happen to Dusknoir.


----------



## Byrus

It's a fluffy cat vampire thing poking out of a pumpkin. I don't see what's not to love about it. I love its evolution too, but I was disappointed that it lost the cat like traits and became sort of like a melting candle. And no cute little fangs either...


----------



## kyeugh

Spoiler: large












Quilava!  Not bad at all (for a starter), and it's got one of the best designs of any Pokémon in my opinion. It was my favorite for a while, but after I heard its voice in the anime, things slowly... drifted... apart.


----------



## Spoon

Middle stage starters are definitely some of my favorites and Quilava's no exception. I've always liked the fire mohawk and sleek design. I started out with Cyndaquil first in Gen II, so the whole line kind of special to me.


----------



## sv_01

Well... mammal-based starters. And not even orange. But it's a weasel. That's kind of cool.


----------



## Murkrow

In most games, the fire starter is my favourite. Sometimes it's because the other two look stupid, but in gen 2 I like the other two a lot. So I must like the Cyndaquil line even more than that.

I'm pretty sure Quilava is my favourite of the three, since it's cooler looking than Cyndaquil but isn't standing on its hind legs yet (not always anyway) so it's cuter than Typhlosion.

EDIT: Also thanks for bumping this thread. There are lots of Pokémon I get ideas about that I could have made posts about like I did with Gardevoir but I don't like double-posting :c


----------



## kyeugh

Welp, since no one else has done it yet, I'll put another one up.

And... the Pokémon of the day is Walrein!





The Ice Break Pokémon.  I like the concept, but I feel as if it could have been so much cooler, and it won't be the same if they recycle the idea.  It's pretty decent, I suppose.


----------



## Karousever

Walrein is glorious. Dat hair (if it is hair?)


----------



## Dar

Walrein is my favorite Water/Ice type. I mean, dat hair, dem tusks, and dat body. Lapras ain't got nuthin' on Walrein.


----------



## Spoon

The whole Spheal line is definitely one of my favorites! In RSE, they appear so late in the game I think I've only used the line once in game. Walrein's super sturdy, though, barring Stealth Rock. I love the little RS Pinball minigame with Spheal and Sealeo. They're all a perfect shade of blue, too! Best ice type line for sure.

And even though people compare them a bit, I think the Dewgong line is actually pretty dissimilar design-wise beyond being based off a smaller marine mammal.


----------



## kyeugh

Don't have an opinion on this one, actually.  I guess it's cute.


----------



## Spoon

I don't really care for Manaphy all that much. It's my least favorite small secret legendary and kind of a pain to get, like the rest of them. Though, I guess I ended up with three at one point because I bought and played all of the Ranger games.

Phione's a hundred times cuter, anyways. :x


----------



## Murkrow

Manaphy is probably the least difficult to get out of all of the unobtainables. I mean, so long as there are ranger games out there you can still get one, unlike the rest of them where you need to go somewhere for a limited time, or you need to connect to wifi for a limited time.
I usually miss out on those limited time ones because I often buy games much later than everyone else.

So yeah Manaphy was the first unobtainable I got! It would be the only one if I didn't get a Mew from presumably a wifi event I don't even remember. For that reason I like it but other than the relative easiness to get it I don't have much to say about it.


----------



## kyeugh

It seems like getting a Manaphy via buying a thirty- or forty-dollar game is a bit more troublesome than just walking to a nearby store and connecting to the wireless.  I guess it's your opinion.

I definitely like Heart Swap, and it has a pretty cool concept, but I think it could have been better.  The fact that it can breed Phione makes it a bit more valuable, though.

...I guess I _do_ have an opinion on this.  Also, if anyone else wants to do the daily Pokémon but can't think of one, here's how I do it!


----------



## Murkrow

Qvalador said:


> It seems like getting a Manaphy via buying a thirty- or forty-dollar game is a bit more troublesome than just walking to a nearby store and connecting to the wireless.  I guess it's your opinion.


Yes but that's not a fair comparison unless you're buying a Pokémon Ranger game solely to get Manaphy. (if you really wanted Manaphy but weren't interested in Rager, you could always be naughty and download a Ranger ROM and put it on one of those play-roms-on-an-actual-DS cartridge and get Manaphy that way)

And when it comes to walking into a store or just getting a wifi event, not everyone has wifi, and I'd guess that most countries around the world don't even have stores that do events. Also those events have to end eventually, so if you're like me and you buy your games sometimes years after they come out, you're going to miss out on a lot of them.

I guess that's the point though, they make these events a limited time thing so people who were on the fence about buying the game might buy it because they don't want to miss it.



Qvalador said:


> Also, if anyone else wants to do the daily Pokémon but can't think of one


I usually post here when I overthink things about a certain Pokémon, usually after going through the entirety of their Bulbapedia page. I would have posted more like that, as I did with Gardevoir, but I don't like double posting :(


----------



## kyeugh

Pokémon of the day!  Ninjask, the Ninja Pokémon!





I haven't used it, but it seems good enough.  It's a really decent Supporter from what I've heard, as it gets Speed Boost, Agility and Baton Pass.


----------



## Murkrow

I've never used it but I thought it looked pretty cool. Speed Boost's a decent idea for an ability, too.

Did anyone else freak out the first time they got one because they didn't understand why this "Shedinja" thing appeared in their party? I honestly though it was a...


are you ready for this?

this is going to be the best joke you've ever heard.

are you sure you're ready?

there's no way you're going to guess this ridiculously clever pun.




Spoiler: I'm not going to be held accountable if you die of laughter



...bug.


EDIT:


			
				me said:
			
		

> I guess that's the point though, they make these events a limited time thing so people who were on the fence about buying the game might buy it because they don't want to miss it.


So apparently you get a free Celebi if you use Pokémon Bank!
...for a limited time only. >:(


----------



## kyeugh

Murkrow said:


> So apparently you get a free Celebi if you use Pokémon Bank!
> ...for a limited time only. >:(


Yes, but it's until the end of September next year.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Let's talk about...... Krookodile!

I really like Krookodile. My second favorite 5th Pokemon. Only Mienshao is above it!

Moxie is a great ability for Krookodile!


----------



## Murkrow

I was never really fond of it changing its colour to red after its final evolution but that's not enough of a bad thing to make me not like it.

That evolution line often ends up in my party but usually only so I can have a strength user. Oddly enough, despite being a HM slave, it was my highest level Pokémon for most of my playthrough of Black. It came in useful against Caitlin and Shauntal, as well.


I just looked it up on Bulbapedia and its shiny looks really weird. I think it's the fact that its eyes are actually visible. I also like how Roughnecks use its face as their gang logo.


----------



## Spoon

I actually like the red color scheme more, but I don't think the change itself makes much sense. 

And I do really like the line a lot. I think it's neat that they made the Sandile line Ground instead of the obvious go to for Water type. And I like to think that Hippopotas line and the Sandile line duke it out a lot. 

And I agree with Murkrow on it's cool the Roughnecks have it as their logo.


----------



## Awos

I think the red is great for Krookodile. Maybe not a lot of sense but definitely feel it gives an extra oomph to an already cool-looking design.


----------



## Spoon

Let's talk about Xatu today!


----------



## hopeandjoy

I always wanted to raise one as a kid!

...I never have, but it still looks cool.


----------



## Dar

I've never had one, so most of what I know is from PMD.


----------



## Awos

Xatu's really cool, never trained one though I think I seriously considered using it in Heart Gold but already felt too attached to the Noctowl I had. Either way I like its Native American inspiration.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Now let's talk about... Delphox!

Glad Fennekin didn't become the fourth consecutive Fire/Fighting. Glad Delphox has a type advantage over Blaziken, Infernape, and Emboar!

Plus, it's my favorite Kalos Pokemon besides Tyrantrum, Zygarde, and Hawlucha!


----------



## Momo(th)

I love it's robe when you send it out, and it's pretty useful in ingame battles.

Other than that, the ear hair turns me off.


----------



## sv_01

So a magic anthropomorphic fox... with spiky hair. And its chest kinda looks like it should be female. But wait, the white bit looks like a long beard tucked under a yellow inverted cleavage. Well, it's fur, it doesn't mean anything. And it probably just has a big ribcage.


----------



## Dar

The only fire starter I've ever liked is Blaziken, and Delphox is no exception. Though Fire/Psychic is a cool typing.


----------



## Spoon

Let's talk about Mega Houndoom! Megas count as separate Pokémon, right?


----------



## sv_01

I prefer to think of Megas as forms. In Pokémon, evolutions are supposed to be stable (except for the Slowguys). That and fourth stages, legendary evolutions and long names.

Looks like most Megas just get extra spiky stuff. But hey, it got... antelope horns instead of ram horns? And the tail doesn't even resemble a pitchfork or anything. It's just an arrow split in half.


----------



## Dar

I haven't used it yet, but it looks cool I guess. I'm not sure about my opinion on the Solar Power ability yet.


----------



## Byrus

Houndoom is my favourite Pokémon, and hooray! its mega form turned out just as badass. I like to think its armour is made from the bones of its enemies. That's pretty metal.


----------



## Murkrow

Manectric!

They're huge! I thought they were normal dog sized, I think Colosseum and XD made them that size too. But it turns out they're 1.5m tall? You could probably ride them like a horse.


----------



## kyeugh

Are they really that large?

I never really liked that line, and the Mega makes me like it less. Couldn't tell you why.


----------



## sv_01

Qvalador said:


> I never really liked that line, and the Mega makes me like it less. Couldn't tell you why.


Um, way too spiky?

I first thought it was supposed to be a lion. But a wolf probably makes more sense.

Wait, even its mouth is spiky. It's like a Trapinch mouth gone soft with teeth inside.


----------



## Murkrow

I wasn't fond of that evolution line initially either but I definitely warmed to it. I haven't played X or Y yet so I haven't seen most of the mega evolutions. Looking at its bulbapedia article the other day is the first time I saw it, and yeah it's way too spiky.


----------



## Byrus

It always weirds me out when a Pokémon is much bigger than I thought it was.

Normal Manectric looks cool, but mega Manectric's design is awful... They just enlarged its spikes to ridiculous proportions. It looks awkward and cumbersome.


----------



## kyeugh

And the Pokémon of the day is...





Electrode!  I'm actually partial to its pre-evolution, becuase Electrode is exactly the same thing with weird eyes.  It's basically a kamikaze Pokémon and is virtually worthless in my eyes, but hey, if you're into that kind of thing, go for it.


----------



## Wargle

I likr electrode. It has more use than blowing up. That's just a fun gimmick for those 3 HP moments.


----------



## kyeugh

And the Pokémon of the day is...




Dragonite!  It's pretty decent (as it is a pseudo-Legendary) despite its terrible weakness to Ice, since that's made up for with Multiscale.  It also has a decent moveset, although it's not particularly good.  It makes a good sweeper, though, with its wide type-coverage (it gets the elemental punches).


----------



## Murkrow

Dragonite had a really cute back-sprite in gen 3.


----------



## kyeugh

Murkrow said:


> Dragonite had a really cute back-sprite in gen 3.


You mean this one?


Spoiler: Dragonite's Generation III Backsprite











I think the Gen VI one is so much cuter!


Spoiler: Dragonite's Generation IV Backsprite


----------



## Murkrow

Yes, I meant gen 4. I probably got mixed up because the dragonite I used to fly everywhere in Diamond was the same one I used to fly everywhere in FireRed.


----------



## sv_01

So, first pseudo-legendary line ever: Cute blue snake, beautiful blue snake... big cutesy orange Western dragon with small wings? Charizard is a better dragon...


----------



## kyeugh

sv_01 said:


> So, first pseudo-legendary line ever: Cute blue snake, beautiful blue snake... big cutesy orange Western dragon with small wings? Charizard is a better dragon...


I disagree, in the sense that Charizard is a Western(ish) Dragon as well, and Dragonite pulls the look off much better.

And the Pokémon of the day is...





Purrloin!  I love its name, and it's not terrible; I've seen them used competitively before.  They have good Speed and are generally a decent early-game Pokémon, though I think it needed either a middle stage or a more similar final stage.


----------



## Karousever

I honestly am not much of a fan, but when I found out that it stood up like that I liked it even less. Why does it stand? My friend theorizes that they're going for a Meowthy kind of thing.


----------



## Scootaloo

Never liked it, when i first started playing Black i originally thought it was a Glameow clone. Of course that was when I was in the fifth grade.

Still don't like it.


----------



## kyeugh

And the Pokémon of the day is...





Skiploom!  This line has always been somewhat confusing to me since I had no idea Skiploom even _existed_ until I saw it in the anime at some point.  I don't really know how I feel about it... I have one in my SoulSilver run and it's served me decently, though I can't say much about it.  It's alright, I guess.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Skiploom is part of one of the most adorable evolution chains ever created by Game Freak. I've never really used one, but I guess they'd be fun to use, especially since they got Acrobatics added to their moveset.


----------



## Wargle

I think it's been done before but..............




ALAZAZAM!

I really like this line, it's very helpful, especially if you can trade ol' Dabbie to get this great beast!


----------



## Professor Wesker

I have to say that I love Alakazam to death. I love all four of the original trade evolution Pokémon, but Alakazam stands out to me the most. I blame that beautiful, glorious moustache. The Micro Machines guy and Theodore Roosevelt have nothing on Alakazam's awesome lip hair.


----------



## Awos

Alakazam is awesome. Gotta love his stashe.


----------



## Murkrow

Really got to wonder if the spoons are a part of its body.


----------



## Karousever

I really wouldn't think they are, I just imagine Alakazam (and Kadabra, for that matter) likes to find a little knickknack that's good for exercising its powers on. Perhaps it doesn't even need to be a spoon! Imagine an Alakazam meditating with a Rubik's Cube floating in front of it slowly solving itself!


----------



## Murkrow

So then I guess it's like Kangaskhan in that it isn't born with the thing it always has in the games, it's just that there's only one sprite/model.


----------



## kyeugh

And the Pokémon of the day is...





Gardevoir!
Gardevoir is decent; it gets good Abilties, but its movepool is somewhat dull.  I suppose its 350max Sp.Atk makes up for that.  I'm still confused about its gender ratio, though.


----------



## Murkrow

We did Gardevoir recently!

At least now they have legs in a main series game! Although since last time I think someone pointed out that you do briefly see legs in its HGSS animation.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I have a Gardevoir figure that came in a tube along with Magmortar, Beautifly and Empoleon. 

In third gen games, my team always has a female Gardevoir named Circe since Gardevoir gets nice coverage. It can use Shadow Ball and Shock Wave which, when complemented with Psychic and Calm Mind, works nicely as an in-game Special sweeper. I also really like it's design, both regular and Mega.


----------



## Murkrow

Since you posted its XY model I may as well say I've been a fan of the idea that they walk in such a way that they look like they're just floating (if you've seen the movie Mars Attacks, I mean like when the alien disguises himself as a woman) I'm not sure if the fact that it sways like that in X and Y makes it less likely that it walks like that or not.



I liek Squirtles said:


> my team always has a female Gardevoir named Circe.


I suck at nicknames. If I had a Gardevoir I'd just call it Gardy. Like how I call Murkrow Murky and Absol Abby.
I also found out that "Gardie" is Growlithe's Japanese name. My standard nickname for Growlithe is the slightly less uncreative Ruffles.


----------



## sv_01

I don't like the Mega that much. With that big puffy skirt and two chest spikes that might resemble something else, it loses that mysterious alien look and just inspires... wrong thoughts. Compared to that, the basic form is Slenderman-style imposing. Slender... lady. That might be a man. And is part blob and part Grey alien.


----------



## Superbird

I've always liked gardevoir for some reason. Perhaps it's that it just looks very dignified and/or mature. I also appreciate Gallade.


----------



## Professor Wesker

Always been a Gardevoir fan, ever since Gen 3! The elegant appearance really sells her for me, and she was a great Alakazam substitute before I could finally trade and get one myself. As hard as using a Ralts can be, Gardevoir is always worth it (And Gallade, too!)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Gardevoir and Aggron were the core of my Sapphire team and I've appreciated the two ever since.

Actually, now that it's time for a new Pokémon, I present...





Aggron! I always thought this Pokémon was great, but now it has gotten more attention recently due to its Mega Evolution. If you can get past its 4x weaknesses, it is a pretty fierce physical tank.


----------



## kyeugh

Its terrible weaknesses are made _partially_ okay by it's awesome resistances to Flying and Normal, not to mention Mega Aggron gets Filter.  Its movepool outside of TMs is pretty pitiful, but its stats are pretty remarkable, especially its Defence.


----------



## Professor Wesker

I say screw the stats, it's always been a reliable physical wall for me, even more-so with it's Mega Evolution.

And may I mention that it's a freaking armored triceratops crossed with a carnivorous prehistoric monster? I can't help but love that.


----------



## sv_01

Aw yes. Metal Rhydon with two long thin horns and beautiful blue eyes. Where is the carnivorous prehistoric monster? All I see is herbivorous prehistoric monster awesomeness turned into stone and metal. Pretty shiny metal.

I have an Aggron on my team in Sapphire and it has happened to me several times that some trainer's Breeder used Roar and _she_ was sent out. Almost like he was summoning her. Someone likes getting smashed...


----------



## blazheirio889

Aggron is one of my favourite Pokemon, both design and gameplay-wise. I don't have to say much about the design -- badass metal monster that looks ready to wreck your shit at any given moment. (it will also make beautiful gardens out of its mountain home)

As for how it is in battle, I actually use it as a late-game cleaner. Rock Polish + Rock Head Head Smash is a beautiful thing.


----------



## kyeugh

New day, new Pokémon.  And it is...





Good old Magikarp.  While it's practically worthless competitively, who doesn't love Magikarp?  



> "A riveting underdog story." _-Publishers Weekly_


----------



## Equinoxe

Magikarp is _beautiful_. I wasn't sure whether I should laugh or cry when I saw its in-game animation in Y so I just ended u with a sad confused grin.
I'm don't think it's fair that even Feebas gets a 'swimming' animation when all Magikarp gets is a bunch of insulting dex entries. Poor thing.


----------



## sv_01

Equinoxe said:


> I'm don't think it's fair that even Feebas gets a 'swimming' animation when all Magikarp gets is a bunch of insulting dex entries. Poor thing.


What? How come this pair of counterparts doesn't have similar animations? How come this _quartet_ of counterparts doesn't get a similar animation? I count Goldeen and Finneon!

I think that back in its times of glory, Magikarp could be counterparted with Goldeen. Because they're both fish-shaped, don't learn many Water-type moves, Goldeen is a strong fish with long veil-like fins and evolves into another fish, and Magikarp is a weak fish with small spiky fins and evolves into a _dragon_. And then Feebas came... Another plain fishie with a dragon evo, this time focused on Special stats rather than Attack and Special Defense... And then Finneon, counterparting both Goldeen and Feebas. And if you think Finneon doesn't connect to Magikarp, whose evos are blue and whose are more on the reddish side? The only thing that doesn't fit is Seaking being ugly, but that might be mirrored by Feebas.

My mind is weird.


----------



## Murkrow

sv_01 said:


> I think that back in its times of glory, Magikarp could be counterparted with Goldeen. Because they're both fish-shaped, don't learn many Water-type moves


Also Goldeen is the useless one in Super Smash Bros!


You know how Magikarp evolving into Gyarados is a reference to some legend of a fish climbing up a waterfall, do you think that's why Gyraradosite is found at a waterfall in XY?


----------



## kyeugh

Murkrow said:


> You know how Magikarp evolving into Gyarados is a reference to some legend of a fish climbing up a waterfall, do you think that's why Gyraradosite is found at a waterfall in XY?


This is possible!  I think they even went so far as to mention that myth at some point in the games.

And I'm going to have to agree with Equinoxe on how mean Game Freak is to Magikarp.



			
				Pokédex Entry said:
			
		

> "It is virtually worthless in terms of both power and speed. It is the most weak and pathetic Pokémon in the world."


That's pretty crappy, if you ask me.  Not to mention its countless other entries proclaiming its uselessness.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

should we jump it or

I've never used a Magikarp in a team. It has kickass facial hair though.


----------



## Superbird

Relevant


----------



## I liek Squirtles

oh my god superbird

Magikarp just got about 100 times better. 

I think a good way to cover all Pokémon equaly is using the 'mon of the day from the Zodiac. For example, tomorrow it would be Sawk.


----------



## Murkrow

Can we talk about Litleo today?

It's definitely a contender for cutest Pokémon ever. Even its cry is cute. The way its overworld model sits down when you get the way of its running around.

Cuuuuute. Why is it that so many of the cutest Pokémon are fire types that are based off of cats/dogs? There's Litleo, Vulpix, Growlithe, Fennekin and Houndour.


----------



## Professor Wesker

I think Litleo is pretty damn cute myself, plus I like the typing. Fire/Normal is pretty unique. And when it evolves, it looks just plain cool. Especially male Pyroar, just look at it's majestic mane!


----------



## LadyJirachu

I should name litleo after my dog, since his name is simba LOL
XD


----------

